# Buddies After One or More Failed Cycles



## Pudding34

Hi There!

I am about to start a new fresh cycle after two cycles, one fresh and one frozen, both of which were chemical pregnancies.

Starting a new fresh cycle after my previous chemicals is both exciting and extremely daunting at the same time, I have made a lot of changes to my protocol for this cycle and have had to delay twice because I couldn't shift enough weight but I am pretty much there now and will be by the time the Down Regs start!

After my second chemical I put a lot of weight on, comfort eating and drinking! but on the plus side we undertook a lot of tests including immune tests which were fine but I was diagnosed as borderline PCOS and Hypothyroid both of which I am now on medication for.

If anybody else out there is in the same position, starting a new cycle after previous failed ones, and wants to chat I would love to hear from you!

Pudding
x

EC ET OTD

Dory 23 April 28 April *11 May*

pumpkin1975 21 May 27 May 4 June

YearningHeart 24 May * 9 June*

Rellie 9 May 14 May *25 May*

dancingqueen 28 May

noodlehead 29 May 3 June * 14 June*

Sarapd 30 May 2 June *16 June*

Bailey434 30 May 2 June *13 June*

Pudding34 10 June 15 June * 25 June*

NatW 23 June 28 June * 8 July*

Stacey84 FET 19 June 4 July

Tassie 11 June 16 June * 30 June*

Antsy


----------



## bailey434

New thread showing new hope for new life 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Actually am I allowed in as have only had one failed cycle!!


----------



## Pudding34

I don't know what you mean Bailey it clearly says one or more! 

Welcome old friend!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Hi Pudding 

Can I hop on?  My first cycle wasn't negative in the sense that I did get a BFP but we found our little one had no heartbeat at just under 13 weeks so I'm now on my second fresh cycle.  I completely relate to the feelings of excitement/anxiety and am constantly trying to stop myself from comparing cycles.  I'm finding it much tougher this time, think it was nice not knowing so much.
When are you starting DR?  Sending  

Good luck Bailey  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Welcome Dory

I'm so sorry of your loss, I know what you mean about knowing too much, I have researched endlessly to maximise our chances and taken every test I could find for us both!

As I said before we have changed our protocol to take into account a number of different issues, the more youknowandthe more involved you are in the process the harder it is to relax isn't it!

I am just waiting for AF to arrive so icanbook my Hysteroscopy and scratch, also new to this cycle, I  expecting day one to be tomorrow so that I will be looking at down regging in about three weeks.

Have you already begun?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay thanks 

Hi Dory, I've seen your posts on other boards before but hello officially. Sorry to hear about your loss, let's hope we all have more successful cycles this time around  

I'm starting DR on 30th with a provisional EC on 30th May although my last one moved by about 3 days as they wanted me to stay on the menopur a few extra days to help the follies grow a bit more. What stage are you at? Are you doing anything differently this time around?

xx


----------



## Molly99

Hello ladies, can I join if we have a FET?  

We've bumped into each other on other, and some sadder, boards.  It's so wonderful to see that you have new hope to look forward to.

We've been through two fresh cycles now.  The first in December resulted in 2 beautiful embies and my first ever BFP but an early loss.  The second in March was a much poorer response but produced a perfect singleton, a definite BFN though.

We have one lovely singleton frostie left for our final go.  Up until a couple of days ago, I thought that bringing this one home would be impossible but a miracle happened and we may just be able to give it a go.  I'm feeling a little weathered from it all but I've always had a good feeling about our little star xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Molly!

Of course you can join, it's so lovely to hear you so positive and looking forward to new possibilities!

Will you be downregging? When will you begin?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hello all! I see some familiar 'faces' and some new ones too. I hope you don't mind me hopping on too.

I'm currently waiting for AF to arrive so I can book my scratch (this is new for me) and will hopefully start downregging sometime in May. My cycle seems to have got more erratic over the last few years, so I think I'm due on 1st May, but it could be anything from the 29th April to the 6th May! This will be my 6th treatment cycle after 3 BFNs, 1 abandoned due to OHSS, and 1 early MC. 6th time lucky anyone? 

Has anyone else had a scratch? What should I expect?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Welcome NatW!

You are truly heroic!

I'm so sorry for your loss earlier this year, have you changed anything in your protocols between cycles?

Sounds like we will be starting around the same time, with the scratch which is new to me too so if anybody does have any experience of this it would be interested to know too!

Pudding
X


----------



## Molly99

NatW, hello!  We've been thinking about another scratch, I had one for our last cycle.  Our clinic said that we could have another but it really messed with my cycle last time so they said that it might be best not to do another.  I'm nervous about not doing absolutely everything we can to maximise our chances but I'm quite grateful too  

My experience of the scratch was ooouuucccchhh    It was over quickly though and worth every amount of ouchiness, loads of women barely felt a thing with theirs though.  Definitely take the painkiller an hour before and take it easy afterwards.

Pudding, so nice to talk to you again  .  Oo, FET is such new territory for me, I don't really understand what is going to happen at all.  No downregging though, in fact no meds until after the transfer.  Scary to be in a position of not quite knowing what will happen after starting to feel like quite an expert with the fresh cycles


----------



## Pudding34

Molly

I did a medicated FET in December, sadly it was a chemical.

The process was really similar to the fresh cycle for me I had to down reg and then take progynova to thicken the lining, so no injections but the drugs really messed with me, I am guessing you are doing a natural FET?

My clinic have offered me a general for the Hysteroscopy and scratch and I think I will do that as it will be longer than the scratch on it's own and I'm thinking we go through enough that anything we can do to make the process easier is a good idea!

NatW will you be having a general?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi Pudding and Molly! Thanks for the warm welcome 

Pudding, thank you for calling me heroic! I don't feel like it, especially when I'm a crying, snotty mess due to the hormones   My last cycle was a medicated FET and I had clexane and prednisolone on that. Plus I had 2 x Blasts transferred, which I had never had before. I also had acupuncture. I don't know which one helped, or if all did, but I got my BFP, so I'm doing the same again for this fresh cycle and just hope that it has a more positive outcome.

I've not really been given any information about the scratch yet, so don't know if I'll be offered general or local. I'm guessing local. At my egg collections I've had both local and general and neither has agreed with me. The pain relief for the local left me unable to move for the rest of the day and the general made me sick, so I'm not the best patient! Will have to wait and see what the clinic says 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

NatW that is exactly why you are heroic!

Pudding
X


----------



## Molly99

Good luck both  

I was just told to take paracetamol an hour before, I actually took it about 40 minutes before though, which might not have helped!  My clinic didn't offer a local for it, it's pretty quick though so I was happy to grrr my way through it.

I have a bit of a question too.  My clinic have said to go ahead with our FET in the cycle straight after our failed one.  I'm a little nervous, we started our second cycle the month after my miscarriage and it feels like that was a little too soon.  I'm thinking that I should take a month off.  What do you think, how long did you wait to start again?

Nat, you are heroic!   xx


----------



## Pudding34

Molly

I have been told that I have to wait for two periods between starting drugs for each cycle!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi Molly
Like pudding I was told I had to wait for 2 periods before I could start this cycle, but both of mine will be fresh cycles so not sure if different with frozen? 

Also am going for a scratch for the first time & my clinic don't offer any pain relief! Was going to take Ibuprofen and paracetamol an hour before & then just hope it's not too bad!


----------



## Dory10

Sending good lucky vibes for us all on this thread    

Hi Nat, Molly, Pudding & Bailey

Thanks for the welcomes!

I agree it's nice to see familiar faces and that we are all strong and are on the next steps of our journeys to becoming parents  

Molly, go with what feels right for you regarding starting the next FET.  I waited longer than the clinic said I had to.

I'm on day 9 of stimms of my long protocol cycle.  I've found the DR much harder this time towards the end, horrible night sweats so didn't get much sleep.  They've started me on a higher dose of menopur this time but it's still needed upping again on Monday and at today's scan the follies are growing but slowly - I'm a bit fed up because last time it seemed to go more smoothly and the follies were growing better.  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi all  

Dory I am going to be on a much higher dose of Menopur this time around and was wondering the other day if I would get more side effects as a result as I didn't really have any side effects (of any note) last time.... 

Molly another thing....I reckon having had to wait that I feel in a stronger place ready for my next cycle, even though at the time I was wanting to start again straight away, so go with what you feel/want and don't feel pressurised by your clinic

Nat, I had a general for my EC and have previously reacted badly to a general (was really sick afterwards) and so mentioned it to the anaesthetist beforehand and he made sure he gave me a little more anti-sickness drugs in the mixture and I felt fine afterwards so might be worth mentioning?

xx


----------



## bubbles212

Hi all
This my second DEIVF, the first in Feb BFN. I started DR on mother's day, had my lining scan last week which was nice & thin, so thickening it up to go to cyprus in two weeks for the transfer. Fingers & toes crossed.
Good luck to everyone currently cycling


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies,

I thought I will join in if thats alright. I have currently started my 2nd round of IVF. I dont start the stims until after a week. I hope all of ladies get a BFP. It is such a tough journey.


----------



## NatW

Anyone who has to take this journey is heroic


----------



## Pudding34

Welcome bubbles212 and Yearningheart!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi bubbles212 and yearningheart, good to have you along for all our journeys


----------



## Dory10

Hi Bubbles and yearning heart!

Bailey - I've not had as many side effects form the stimms as last time which is worrying me, especially as the follies aren't responding as well as last time.  Even my mum commented yesterday that I'm not bloated like I was last time    I'm drinking lots of water and milk though hoping that might be helping to get rid of excess water!

Hope everyone is well today

Dory
xxx


----------



## Molly99

Evening ladies  

Dory, I had a completely different response on my second cycle too.  On my first cycle, I couldn't do up a single pair of trousers I was so bloated and I felt dreadful.  It was reassuring in a way because it felt like something was happening.  My second cycle last month, I was on a much higher dose of menopur so I was expecting a massive reaction.  I barely had a thing though, I almost didn't know that I was cycling because it just felt so different.  

I didn't respond so well on the higher dose, which was a huge disappointment, but my clinic said that every cycle was different and that you can have less side effects and a different growth rate but it still all works out well.    I don't know, maybe the first time around your body is in shock and the second time it sort of knows what's going on    I think that we also know a lot more about drinking water & milk and that helps to lessen the side effects too.

I really hope that your follies are saving a huge growth spurt and will be beautifully perfect soon xxx


----------



## Dory10

Ah thank you Molly!

As you say it's so different this time it's hard to believe I'm on a higher dose.  I had thought the same about our bodies getting used to the drugs so not being as shocked by them.  Also thinking about normal AF cycles some months are worse than others with bloating, pain, blood loss etc so suppose this is a similar sort of thing.

I had another scan today (day 11) and those follies are still growing slow and steady but the clinic weren't concerned and on a positive my lining is thickening up so I'm going to just go with it and try not to get stressed (easier said than done)!

Hope everyone is well 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies!

Hope you are all having a great Easter weekend!

I am now officially on day three of knicker watch! 

Why is it that my period always comes but when I want it to come on time it denies me and just stays away!

It's like it's taunting me, I have all my usually AF symptoms, I'm a moody cow ready for a fight at any turn, ready to cry at any little thing (some annoying morons parked their car up on the pavement right outside our house meaning we had to unpack the dogs and other paraphernalia through our garage at the back of the house which was a hassle, I planned on going out there and saying park outside the house of the people you are visiting you idiots and then they came out with baby twins and I lost my bottle in case I broke down in tears!) my back is aching and I'm tired so I know it is on it's way but as usual when I am waiting for it it stays away!

I'm just dying to get started on the new cycle, I've delayed for two months for one reason or another and now I just want to get started!

I'm also worried about a trip to Ireland we have planned for DH birthday in July, he is form NI and so we are driving over, we stop half way to wales and stay overnight as it's not fair on the dogs to be travelling all day but it will be a lot of travelling for me, maybe I am just being silly I mean I have heard of people that go on holiday for their 2ww, anybody have any experience of going away during 2ww?

Dory, it's better for the follies to go slow and steady remember it's slow and steady that wins the race!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, I reckon a break away would be a good distraction during the 2ww. I was back at work 2 days after and was glad I wasn't sat at home over analysing! Plus you will be away with family and the fur babies to distract you even more  

Have you tried parsley tea to help bring on AF?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I definitely over analyse during the 2ww! But for the last two I wasn't working!

Hopefully I will have some things to distract me this time!

The drive probably won't be too bad, I have loads of iTunes vouchers so I can download lots of interesting shows and movies and the hotel we will be staying in is great, it's just the ferry im a bit worried about, the Irish Sea can be pretty awful but at least it's a good time of year to travel on it!

I guess we work so hard to get pregnant that I worry so much about doing the wrong thing all the time, but women who get pregnant naturally just get on with their daily lives don't they!

I haven't tried parsley tea but I may have to try something if it doesn't hurry up, apart from anything else DH is gonna go crazy if I don't come on soon, poor guy is really bearing the brunt of it all, I've explained it to him but it must still be very annoying for him!

What have you been up to this Easter?

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding

Hope AF hurries up for you, I agree that on the rare occassions you actually want AF it seems to take forever to arrive! 

I went for another scan this morning and those follies have got a big wriggle on and I'm now just waiting to hear if EC is this week, I'm thinking possibly Wed/Thurs.

Hope everyone enjoyed the choccy eggs!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, any news?

I just had a quiet Easter as the rest of my family were away. So have been concentrating on getting the fur baby better. 

Her liver tests came back normal so now they have said it is either IBS or cancer....!    But at 13.5yrs I have decided that I am not going to put her through a VERY invasive biopsy process and then chemo and the vet agrees. So we are treating her for IBS and randomly she is now on the same steroids that I will be on in during the 2ww!! Had a giggle with the vet that she, my Dad and I will all be on the same meds!  Since being on the steroids she has perked up no end and is now eating everything given to her so I'm hopeful about getting her weight back up as she has lost over 1kg in about a month which was very worrying. She seems a lot happier too which in turn make me happier. Just hoping it is IBS and can be managed. Now to sort out the pet insurance claim.....   I can also tell that she is feeling better as my other dog is now nudging and playing with her more whereas she was being (reasonably for her) gentle with her over the last few weeks  

Hope you are all well and had a nice few days off for Easter and treated yourselves to some chocolate   I'm back on the being strict with what I'm eating in prep for down regging starting next week
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is the IBS and not the other thing! it si such a worry when they arent eating isnt it but if her playmate is playing with her again that is good news because dogs know if something is wrong with us and each other!

Im off to my folks place in a bit to pick up their fur baby so we can take care of him while they move house tomorrow! he is looking very worried about all the packing, i guess its very scary his whole world is changing! probably didnt help that I pretended to pack him in a box! ha ha ha ha! he does love the bubble wrap though and me and him had an enjoyable game of chase around the house with some last week!

My fur babies love having him around so i am in for a fun filled evening!

I'm going to be helping with the move and DH will take care of the pups and bring them all to the new house tomorrow evening!

Day five of knicker watch has now commenced, this is truly ridiculous! I just want to get started!

Im back on the diet today too, did lots of gardening over the weekend so that burnt some calories off hopefully and the move will burn some more!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Pudding, yes I too am hoping it's the IBS and not the other. Obviously she will be the first dog to live eternally.... 

Yeah I am SO glad she is eating again that she gets a little cuddle each time she eats all her food lol  You're spot on about them knowing if something is up, mine were a great source of comfort after my BFN, they can somehow sense that you should be treated a bit more gently and my youngest one was my shadow and sat ON my feet with her head resting on my knees just looking at me with her big brown eyes bless her!

I'm sure helping with the move will help bring it on as they say to exercise don't they so at least you won't be sitting still  I reckon gardening definitely burns calories and lawn mowing surely must do.

There's quite a good thread that I found with recipes etc which you might be interested in, not neccessarily diet related but I've got a few ideas from it already for when stimming and in 2ww to keep the protein levels up and keep it interesting at the same time http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=319319.0

Hope the move goes well and the dogs have a good day playing


----------



## Molly99

Come on doggie    Keeping everything crossed for your woof Bailey xx  

My woof is also on the list of eternal life    They are so amazing and definitely know when you need a cuddle most.  My lovely is over attentive at the best of times but I constantly had an 8 stone security blanket after my miscarriage and my BFN.  I can't breathe under her sometimes but I wouldn't have it any other way  

Pudding, we were gardening all weekend too.  It definitely counts as calorie burning!  Shame I raided my step kids chocolate egg stash afterwards though and that food fair was a definite mistake  

Thanks for the link Bailey.  As a veggie, I find protein quite a challenge, it's more endurance than interesting! xx


----------



## bailey434

Aw Molly thanks that is so sweet, what kind of dog do you have?

Yeah I was just getting a bit bored of chicken everyday during my first cycle and just simple things like peanut butter that I'd not thought of! Avocados are the way forward this time I think


----------



## Molly99

Think of a rottweiler and cross it with a great dane and you'd nearly be there!  The softest limpet you'll ever find  

I get soooo tired of nuts.  Peanut butter I can do though, peanut butter and marmite yum!! xx


----------



## Molly99

Sorry ladies, yet another post.  I clearly should be working this morning and not on this forum, this afternoon I will be sooo much better!

I posted something a few days ago about strange prickly feelings around my uterus.  I was woken up with funny cramps this morning and have just seen some blood.  I'm thinking this is my period, just 6 days early.  My periods have been all over the place since we started all of this - 20 days late and now 6 days early.  Would you wait another month until starting another cycle? 

I'm so nervous, we did our last ever fresh cycle when I was 20 days late and now my period is messed up again (I was clockwork regular before) and we're due to start FET.  I should delay it shouldn't I? Urgh, I just want to make the right decision, I don't want to mess this up


----------



## bailey434

Wow your dog sounds amazing! My ex used to have a great dane and it was the most soppy dog ever  

I got very tired of brazil nuts last time around as read that you should eat about 4 a day for the bro-something in them but they are one of the few that I'm not keen on so haven't eaten any since but will be back on them in the 2ww  

Re: your AF what does your clinic say? If your periods are completely messed around then would waiting another month make it any better or just the same?
x


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Glad your dog is picking up and eating again  

Molly -  Have you spoken to your clinic?  6 days isn't a million miles away but I know what you mean about not being as they used to.  When AF comes albeit late/early is it similar to before or very different?  I'd just go with what your gut tells you xxx

Pudding - Have you tried the white knickers yet?

Afm - Got the call yesterday and triggered last night for EC tomorrow morning - eek!  I'm now feeling nauseous, like I did after last time I triggered, roll on tomorrow, keeping all crossed  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh Dory good luck for tomorrow!!    How many follicles did your last scan show?


----------



## Dory10

Thank you!

About 12, I was trying to keep count but was also listening out for the sizes as our clinic won't trigger until you have at least 3 at or over 17mm and I was also in shock as they had really grown in size and the amount had increased so much from Saturday's scan.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Molly99

Good luck Dory, such great news xxx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I remember my first scan and they started calling out all these numbers and I had no idea what they were on about or what was good or not!  

My clinic is similar I think the minimum is 3 and similar minimum sizes. Will keep everything crossed for you  
x


----------



## Pudding34

Dory How are you doing babes? have you had EC yet? how did it go?

My AF has finally reared its ugly head but for once that is great news as my Hysto and scratch are now booked for the 12 May!

Just have a kilo or so to drop but that wont be a problem in 3 weeks!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

Yay great news Pudding! My endo scratch is next Tuesday and I'm already a bit nervous as have not had one before!! Hope the move went well?
xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the good luck messages and kind thoughts.

Well completely to my surprise I got 18 eggs today!  14 are mature so are being ICSI'd, DH is now on the stella because he didn't need SSR in the end so is happy.  Just keeping all crossed for tomorrow    I'm shattered and on tablets due to increased risk of OHSS so drinking lots and lots and examining my wee as instructed by the clinic (oh the glamour never ends!)

Pudding - glad AF has made her appearance and you've got your scratch booked in.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

WOW Dory, well done you!! That's fantastic news   

Hope that you get a good nights rest and keep drinking that water   
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory, that's a great number of eggs, well done! Take good care of yourself now babes feet up and lots of water!

Bailey, the move went well, it was stressful but working with (or in this case for) family always is!!!! I'm shattered now hopefully I will sleep well tonight!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Glad the move went well!  DH is helping his parents move today so I'm making the most of a quiet house and control sky!

Bailey - Thank you!

My feet are up and am constantly on the loo from all the water, tea, milk, squash.  The clinic rang and 11 out of the 14 have fertilized over night so they're snuggling down in the embryoscope, keeping all crossed for tomorrow's update   .


----------



## NatW

Good luck Dory! Really hope there's an extra special one (or two) there for you!

Ladies who have had/are having a scratch - at what point in your cycle are you having it? My clinic told me day 12, but my acupuncturist told me that in her experience scratches are usually done in the 2nd half of your cycle and not in the same month as treatment starts. I will double check with my clinic when I ring with my day 1, but I'm just intrigued as to what others have been told. x


----------



## Molly99

So many exciting things happening  

Dory, keeping everything crossed that this is a great cycle for you.  It sounds like you're doing amazingly x

Nat, I had my scratch on day 21, if I remember rightly, they are most helpful within the first 4 weeks (though up to a few months apparently).  I've definitely (I think !) decided to go au natrel this time and not do one.  We're definitely delaying too and starting in May now, exciting to both have a month off and to be starting soon

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Pudding34

NatW, I am having mine on the 17th day of my cycle, my clinic wanted to do it on the 21st day but I have a work thing that I can't get out of and they said day 17 would be okay, I think all clinics have different ideas on lots of things so it's hard to compare!

I'm a bit nervous about the scratch now, I'm having a Hysteroscopy at the same time and am leaning towards the general anaesthetic, what are you doing pain relief wise?

Dory, 11 out of 14 is a great number, glad you are taking it easy!

Bailey, how is your fur baby doing? Is she eating okay now?

AFM I have been a busy little bee today, I had accupuncture, went for a long walk with my big puppy and then cycled to our local village, about 15 mins away, I'm gonna burn up that kilo and a bit in two weeks or die trying!!! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Thank you Nat, sorry can't offer any info on the scratch but from what I've read on here it differs from clinic to clinic.

Molly - Glad you've got a plan of action sorted, enjoy your month off and   for  your FET.

Pudding - You put me to shame!  I've spent most of the day on the sofa while you've been out walking, cycling  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nat my clinic said anything between days 16-21 of your cycle. I'm going for Day 20 just cos it fits in best with the days my consultant works and then starting down-regging on Day 21.

Pudding, she is eating much better now thanks, just long may it continue    That is a very busy day, well done you!

Well done on the 11 Dory, great news  What day transfer are you aiming for? Do you know yet?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I didn't stop there ladies I also hoovered the whole house! That is three floors and two flights of stairs, like I said I shall vanquish the last kilo and a bit you mark my words! Ra ha ha ha ha ha (that's my evil laugh!)

Dory you have been exactly where you should be today!

Bailey that's great news!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Good for you    

Bailey - Thank you.  If all goes ok overnight when they ring tomorrow they'll provisionally book me in for Saturday afternoon ET then ring again Saturday morning to say yes come in or give me a provisional time for Monday afternoon.  Just sending lots of   to the embryoscope.  Glad your dog is gaining strength.


Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi guys

Sad news, my beloved Bailey had to be put to sleep today, I'm heartbroken


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Bailey I am so very sorry, there really aren't any words that come anywhere close to making this better so instead I'm sending you a huge hug.

If you need to talk PM me I'm here for you if you need to vent or reminisce or anything! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Oh Bailey such sad news, sending you a huge hug  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies!

I'm getting closer to my goal weight and I'm feeling much more confident about reaching it!

We went to see the Gyneacologist that gave us our funding yesterday, it is a long story but when I called her secretary about something else we discussed possible additional drugs, she has added prednisolone to my protocol and upped my metformin and thyroxine.

So that is now four different consultants and clinics that we have used to put together this treatment plan, its so complicated my head spins at times but I can only hope that it works, I dont know if i can take another chemical or a BFN, the fear is almost crippling at times.

*Dory* Have you had your transfer yet?

*Bailey* How are you doing today hun hope you are okay!

*Molly99*, *NatW*, *Bubbles212* & *Yearningheart* how are you doing?

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

Thanks for the comments about Bailey. I'm ok, just having a few wobbly moments during the days but I suppose it will just take time. Mexi seems to be coping ok so far so she's my priority at the moment.

Pudding, it's all about the prednisolone this time around eh?!  

It's endo scratch day for me today, really not sure what to expect but will let you all know what it was like later on!  

Any update Dory?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

Im glad Mexi is doing okay it must be very weird for her not to have Bailey around! lots of hugs and extra treats seem to be the doctors, or should I say Vets, order!

Good luck for the scratch hun, that has come round fast huh! mine is in a week on friday and it seemed such a long time ago when i booked it last week but now seems just around the corner! let me know how it goes I'm so nervous about mine!

This time its all about the prednisolone, the claxane, the gestone, the metformin and the Thyroxine, along with higher Gonal F and the Crinone!! ha ha!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

Ah yeah for me it is buserelin, menopur, can't remember the name of my trigger shot!, progesterone, prednisolone and clexane!.....

AND.... don't forget all your supplements/extras that we are just taking ourselves! For me it's multivitamins (including folic acid of course), aloe vera juice (until EC) and Aptimist. Now the diet is a WHOLE other discussion  

Really not looking forward to the clexane based on what I've read. Has anyone used it before?
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Your bound to be wobbly at the moment, I hope your Mexi is bringing some comfort to you    Good luck with the scratch xxx

Pudding - Not surprised your nearly at your goal weight with all that running around!

Afm - I'm officially on 2ww now with precious cargo on board!  Et was fine except I was bursting for the loo!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Dory*, Ah yes the joy of needing the loo so bad you might burst! Im really looking forward to that again! ;-) congrats on being PUPO!

*Bailey*, is your trigger Otriville? thats what i had last time!

Im using Claxane for the first time on this cycle so cant help im afraid, im more worried about the gestone!

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Ladies, How are you all? Is anyone doing the stims now?

I started stims 4 days ago so just continuing with that and hoping this time I get a BCP. I had a horrible time when I started the stims (Menopur injection) but its not too bad now though is a painful injection. 

Where are you ladies now in your treatment? Hope we can all get a BCP. That would be soooo nice. xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Oopsy I read the first page and then wrote my reply only then realised there were more pages in this tread. lol so here is my next message:

Sorry ladies I was away for a little while, busy with starting IVF, pills, injections, emotions, mood swings you name it! haha
So I have missed out quite a bit on this tread, whats the updates ladies? Any news?

Dory - Ohh thats excellent news! Your on your 2ww!!!

Pudding - How did you bring your weight down? Was there a specific diet you followed or so?


----------



## Molly99

Hi ladies, I just thought that I would check in to see how you are all doing.  I'm a little way behind you all now, seeing as we won't be starting until next month.

I am so sorry about your news Bailey, that's so sad.  I am a total softy about my woof, my lovely girl died a couple of years ago and I still talk to her at our special place on the moor where we scattered her.  I hope that both you and Mexi are ok x

I've been on clexane for both cycles, I didn't find it bad at all to be honest.  It can smart a bit for a few seconds but apart from a few headaches when I started I didn't really notice taking it.  The second time, I had loads of massive bruises they didn't look nice but they don't hurt - good for the sympathy vote  

Dory, congratulations on being Pupo  

Good luck Yearningheart x

Pudding, wow!  You must be so proud of yourself, well done lovely xxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Dory!    Yes i remember the needing the loo bit too!

I had a panic on the morning of ET as they couldn't decide whether to do 3 day transfer or wait to 5, and phoned me at 6am to talk to me about it just as I was leaving. I hadn't been warned that this could happen so hadn't considered all the options at all so was on the phone to the embryologist trying to talk it through and then left really quickly, without drinking anything that morning! I realised on the way in and we stopped and picked up 1.5 litres of water and I literally necked it on the drive in so was fit to burst by the time they did the transfer and my first question afterwards was 'is it ok if I go to the loo?'  

I really can't remeber the name Pudding, will have a look in my file later and let you know. Otrivelle doesn't ring a bell but then as it is only one injection the name hasn't stuck as much as the mulitple injection ones  

What is gestone for then? I've heard that Clexane really stings and bruises badly. My consultant said not to rub the site after the injection for clexane as it will just make the bruising worse and said that some people put an ice cube on the injection site before doing it, but that either way we will be properly black and blue! And if I get a BFP then I'm on it for the first 12 weeks!! Eeek! The things we will go through eh?  

How much Menopur are you on Yearning Heart? My ones weren't too bad last time but I'm going to be on a much higher dose this time so wondering if they will be more painful if you have to inject more of it in to you?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

YearningHeart

Hi there hun!

I have done a few things, 

More exercise, I walk my big dog for an hour each day and then I do some other exercise, either in my home gym for an hour, a cycle ride somewhere or like tonight my Aquafit class!

I have made some sensible and sustainable changes to my diet, no more chips, more veg and I've been making my own soups and bread, better for you and tastes good as well!

I've cut out all alcohol and switched my treats to lower fat options like dark chocolate instead of mil, much more satisfying so you need less of it and low fat crisps if I'm really desperate but mostly I try to stick to fruit!

I use My fitness Pal app to count what calories I eat and map my walk to count how many I burn when I am out and about!

Hopefully all of these changes are going to be more sustainable in the long run unlike some of my previous diets!

I'm so nearly there I can almost smell it!

Bailey, Gestone is injectable progesterone, they think I'm not assimilating the progesterone form the pessaries as i had early bleeding on my first cycle, its an oil based intramsucular injection so im really looking forward dto that! DH will have a drug teach soon to learn how to do it!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

Ah yes I remember now about the gestone, my friend had treatment at a different clinic and they only use the gestone injections. Hhhmm they don't sound much fun you're right! I think maybe a little square of dark chocolate should be waiting for you after each injection to help  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

DH is feeling very nervous about them! 

We were advised to numb it up with ice but I do like the idea of the chocolate as a reward for being a big brave girl!

Pudding
x


----------



## YearningHeart

Molly - Thanks!  
Bailey - Hi. the first 2 days the injection hurt crazy, its was so painful but on the 3rd day I tried to heat the area by rubbing my skin, I found that it helped a little (Still little painful but alright) - I started off with 225 for 3 days and since yesterday I am on 150. Im not sure what the  dosage will be tomorrow because I have my scan tomorrow in the morning so might change.
I dont think there was much of a difference in the higher dosage and smaller dosage. 

pudding - Oh right cool, that sounds good. Yeah I do find that loosing weight naturally and at a good pace without over burdaning the body works out well in the long run. I am currently eating good food, fruit and veg, going for a walk (I have stopped the gym because dont think I can do heavy exercise at this stims stage). I do wish I lost more weight before starting my IVF   but Im not going to stress over it now, no point.


----------



## Pudding34

A little rant if you don't mind ladies!

Waiting in Tescos for a prescription! The woman behind the counter doesn't like me because I asked her, as politely as I could manage, not to shout out my drugs as loud as her annoying voice could manage!

I stopped typing this while I was served and she asked me when I was due!

Seriously!

What is wrong with these people!

I told her I  not hence why I am on fertility drugs and she asked if it was my first try, nosy old bag! I told her know it's my third so she said and I kid you not ladies "third time lucky"!

She is lucky I didn't punch her! I will use my online pharmacy in future!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Blimey!!! You would have thought in their profession they would and SHOULD know better than that! I would consider putting a complaint in actually!  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Yearningheart - Good luck for your scan, hope those follies have been busy growing for you!

Pudding - What a crow!  I used to work in a pharmacy and there is no way I'd have ever said anything like that and if any employee had done they'd have been sacked!

Bailey - Thank you   - I was on 300 menopur this time (4 powders) and it didn't hurt any more than lower doses, just more of a faf to mix making sure you get everything out!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
I've been reading this thread for a while and I'd like to join you if that's ok please.  We're doing an NHS cycle starting with a scratch and intralipids next week and hopefully stimming the week after if my AF plays ball.  We've done a few fresh cycles and one FET, which gave us a very brief BFP.  I'm 41 in a few weeks so time is tickng away a bit too fast for my liking.
Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Welcome Sara!

Sounds like your timing will be similar to mine!

I've calmed down a lot since this afternoon, the silly woman just really upset me!

I was almost in tears as I hurried out of Tescos so complaining at the time wasn't really an option but I am wondering if I should go back and make a complaint it's bad enough that we suffer the way we do without having insult added to injury by inconsiderate people like that woman!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

I just got on the scales and had to call DH in to verify!

I have lost the extra kilo and a bit and am at my goal weight! Yay!

I will probably fluctuate a bit this week or so but I could also lose a bit extra!

I'm so happy right now!

I haven't been this slim since our wedding two years ago!

The last couple of months I have been so disappointed when I couldn't get the weight off but finally I am there and I still have a week and half to go!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Well done Pudding, that's so fantastic!!    Re: pharmacist you could always email a complaint over as then you will be able to word it properly without getting flustered? just a thought x

Hi Sara, sounds like you are at a similar stage to myself and Pudding in terms of treatment. Don't worry about the age thing, I'm 40 and I think we have enough to worry about anyway  

Well I survived the scratch    it was a very strange feeling, starts a bit like a smear but then the actual scratch bit is a very weird sensation, not painful as such but quite uncomfortable. The good news is that is very quick (less than 30 secs discomfort) and I felt a little crampy straight after but once I had walked to the car I couldn't feel it and no pain at all since then. A little spotting but she said to expect that. She showed me the tissue that she took, looked like bloody snot!  

So that's out of the way and back there again today for my injection teach (which I don't really need) but I think they are scanning me to look at my follies to decide on the final dose of the menopur this time.
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Yey! (trumpet fan fare noise) Well done you    However I hope that over the coming months you do put on some more weight, in the form of a baby!  As for the Tesco woman I'd send a letter or email direct to Tesco head office and you might get some goodies or vouchers back, make sure you mention that you are a loyal customer but have been deeply affected by this treatment.

Sara - Welcome    Good luck for your scratch next week  

Bailey - Glad your scratch went ok yesterday and was uncomfortable rather than painful - the glamourous things we go through!  Hope your scan goes well  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the congratulations Ladies! I did a little dance in the bathroom this morning!

*Dory* I hope so too!

*Bailey* Glad the scratch went well, hope the scan and drug teach went okay!

Pudding
x


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Nothing better than a victory dance, especially when accompanied by a random humming or la la la tune too


----------



## Calladene

Hi is it ok if I join u all!
Had a crap month had zero fertilisation know one knows why really a mixture of opinions from different embryologists nurses and doctors !
Xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Calladene - I remember you from the cycle buddies thread and the rubbish time you've had    Have you been given any dates for starting a new cycle?  I know last time I saw you weren't sure whether you would use your or your wife's eggs, have you been given any advice about this?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hey the advice was to have another go with my eggs as it could just be a one off incident :-/
Bizzare really but if I don't ill always wonder!
I feel loads better tbh tho!
How are u?
Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Calladene - Completely understand, I'd be the same and the clinic wouldn't suggest using your eggs again if they were concerned.  Glad it has taken some weight off your shoulders, are you able to get started again soon?

I'm fine thanks, just getting into the madness of the 2ww!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Calladene

My next appointment is may 11th for scan and sign papers 21st and get prescription so should start period after that I think?! Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Calladene, sorry to hear you got zero fertilisation, we have a negative cycle thread on the negative cycle board if you want to chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315968.msg5794352#new

Dory there was definitely a la la tune as well to the theme of Bring Me Sunshine in fact! the dance was quite reminiscent of Morecombe and Wise as well!!!!!

x


----------



## Dory10

Calladene - Really glad it's come round quickly for you  

Pudding - he he he sounds like a fab victory celebration  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Back in the day I was a it of a pool shark and that was my victory dance when I won against somebody who fully underestimated me! I'm not a graceful winner but who cares huh I won!!!!! Ha ha ah ha ah ha ha! (That's my evil laugh!)

I'm looking forward to and dreading my Hysteroscopy and scratch all at the same time!

Quick question for those of you that have had a Hysteroscopy and scratch were you advised anything about swimming? I go once a week to an aquavit class and am wondering if I am okay to do so after the procedure the next class after it will be 5/6 days later.

What about doing the lass during the 2ww? Or any other parts of treatment has anybody got any experience of this?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I don't know about the hysteroscopy Pudding but I was told not to go swimming following ET. They didn't explain why though. I'm sure it would just be for a short time period as swimming is meant to be a good form of exercise whilst pregnant due to the water supporting the bump and your joints not having to take the extra strain.

xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - I love to swim too and used to go to an aquacise class.  I was told no swimming during 2ww due to risk of infection after that the clinic said I was ok to go but the GP said that to be on the safe side, leave it until I was 12 weeks pregnant - he said to stick to gentle walks.  So who knows?

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey ladies

Just thought I'd ask if anyone else is getting/or had any side effects from buserelin? I feel quite nauseous today and have a splitting headache. I don't remember having any real side effects last time.

Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend  
xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi ladies!  I hope u dnt mind me posting, I am on day 6 of DR for my 3rd and final ICSI! our first go I had 2 beautiful embies implanted (none to freeze) but sadly was a BFN.  Our 2nd go we had 10 mature eggs but had zero fertilisation which was absolutely devastating for us both.  So here we are on our last try and I am going to stay as positive as possible.  Had the scratch a few days ago and both been on quite a lot of VITS since January which fingers crossed will make a difference for us.  looking forward to chatting  xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Hey puddibg, 

it was mentioned in my treatment protocol. that after hysteroscopy no baths or swimming due to risk if infection.  hope that helps. good luck with hystero.
xxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi Miss Fruity, welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your past treatments not being successful but good luck for the current one. 

You are one day ahead of me in DR and I also had a scratch earlier this week. How have they changed your treatment this time around?
x


----------



## MissFruity

Hi Bailey!  how weird was the scratch?!  My DP was asking wot it felt like and i was like erm......i dont knw lol very weird sensation! They are unsure why we never had fertilisation as they said my eggs are good quality and DP had viable sperm to use but this time we are using IMSI instead of ICSI to get the best quality sperm and they want to keep me stimming a few days longer to try and get more eggs to use!  They are also only allowing the head of the department to perform the actual ICSI part of it so fingers crossed all of that along with our VITS and positive attitude with give us the long awaited BFP!!

Hope ure not too bad with DR, u had many SE's yet?  When is your baseline scan? 

xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi NatW

Just read your signature, looks like you've been through a lot. It amazes me how we keep going.

I had a scratch on Friday. It wasn't pleasant but over quickly. Bit sore couple days after, period type pain.

Like you, I think we have to try everything to make the cycle work. Good luck 

Jx


----------



## bailey434

Ooh yes I agree, was trying to explain it to my friend and didn't know how to describe it, luckily very quick and I felt fine afterwards, did you? 

Good luck with the ICSI, sorry I've not heard of IMSI? I'm using donor sperm and they don't know if they will use ICSI or not until it has defrosted on EC day but I had to have a couple of extra days on the menopur last time around so they have upped my dose this time to see if that will help.

DR is ok so far, but today feel like a train has hit me! Like I'm hung-over but without the drinking, banging head and feeling quite sick. I started taking Aptimist today which is a honey, bee pollen, propolis supplement and it is truly vile to taste and so maybe my stomach is really saying that it doesn't like it    Off to try and dry biscuit  

Also what's an SE? Sorry my brain is like mush today!!   Baseline is Friday 23rd  
x


----------



## Dory10

Miss Fruity - Hi welcome aboard, sending you lots of luck   with this cycle!

Bailey - I've found I reacted very differently to DR this cycle, last time I was headachy and very scatter brained but this time it was the horrible night sweats and feeling exhausted at the end.  I'm on digestives at the moment as cyclogest is making me a bit sickly at times.

jd, pumpkin, Nat w and Pudding - Hope you're all having a good bank holiday  

Dory
xxx


----------



## MissFruity

IMSI is basically just ICSI but with a more powerful microscope to pick the Sperm so they can pick the best from them! SE's were side effects sorry!  I have also felt a bit sicky since yesterday  
My baseline is on Wednesday 14th May! 

Hi Dory thanks for the welcome  I see u are in ure 2ww eeek! Hope ure holding up ok 

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

DOH just checked my diary again and my baseline is actually on Friday 16th....told you my head is all over the place today!  

Hadn't had any side effects until today. Went to bed this afternoon for a couple of hours which helped a bit but still feel sicky and have a headache, hopefully a good nights sleep will help. Also don't know if the headache might be because of hay-fever as have stopped taking my antihistamines cos of the treatment.
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

I've been a busy little bee today, doing lots of gardening!

Feel like I need to do all the big stuff before the cycle starts incase I am not in the mood or able to!

*MissFruity* welcome to our group!

*Bailey * I had some terrible side effects on Cynarol, headaches, hot flushes and mood swings so high I went all the way over! I had Suprecur on my first try and so they are switching me back over to it this time!

Make sure you are drinking plenty of water dehydration is the enemy!

*Dory* how are you holding up my love?

Hope everybody else is okay and enjoying the lovely weather which makes a change for a bank holiday!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Must be in the air Pudding as I was gardening too today to try and get more strenuous jobs out of the way before 2ww. Mexi joined in by sunbathing next to me whilst I was weeding and planting  

Yeah have been drinking lots, spending more time trekking to the loo that anything else!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Our two tried helping with the gardening too, funny how helping consists of sunbathing in their world isn't it!

They are exhausted now, bless them!

How is Mexi doing? How are you doing? 

Pudding
X


----------



## Rellie

Hi

Hope you dont mind me joining you!

I am on my third IVF fresh cycle and i have also had a FET, resulting in 1 fail, i chemical and 1 early miscarriage. Third time lucky hey for the fresh... (How many times have i said that to myself in the last couple of weeks!)

I am on day 9 of menopur injections, i had a scan on Friday and i responding a little too well apparently, so they have reduced my dose from 4 amps to 3. Scan again tomorrow, i am hoping for transfer on Friday.    

I just hope i havent over stimulated, i have lipids booked for wednesday, i start my steroids tomorrow, so all in place for an ET, i just dont want them to have to cancel it!  

Good luck to all

xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi Rellie, welcome    Sounds like you have been through the mill a bit with your treatments, sorry that it is so hard    Good luck with the scan tomorrow  

Pudding, she seems to be doing ok so far which is great, my neighbour told me that she hasn't been crying when I'm not there so that's good too. Maybe the Adaptil thing is helping. I think cos she was top dog that they adapt a little quicker than if they were lower in the pack and then feel very lost. 

I'm ok mainly, my friend sent me a lovely text this morning that her little boy had been asked at church what he wanted to pray for and he prayed for a puppy, now he is quite scared of dogs so my friend asked him why he had asked for a puppy and he said it was for me. Bless his little cotton socks, it's all so clear cut in a 5 year old world    The same friend made me a lovely photo montage video thing which she sent with a lifetime of photos in. A truly lovely memorial for her  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Glad you and Mexi are coping ok, that was so sweet of your friends little boy, and have managed a bit of time in the garden, I've been watching DH slaving away in ours all weekend!

Miss Fruity - Yes thank you, just about although I'm slowly turning   but half way through now.

Rellie - Welcome and sending you lots of luck   hope your next scan confirms your EC date.


Pudding - Think it must have been the weekend for gardening, glad you got lots sorted, can't believe how good the weather has been for a bank holiday either.

Well I'm half way through the 2ww today, I'm doing the usual thing of feeling very positive followed by very negative and over analyzing every symptom.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Well done for making it half way through Dory, we all know how tortuous the 2ww is. How are you distracting yourself? Are you off work or not?

I've just had some good news from my consultant who says that I can still take my antihistamines during treatment....thank goodness as I've been terrible this weekend and it's been triggering my asthma. She says that when I get a positive (like her thinking!) that I will need to change to Piriton instead. Have started taking a teaspoon of local honey to try and help as they recent as long as it is local that you can build up an immunity gradually.
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Yes I'm off work, I was last week and thought about going back on Tuesday but have decided it's not worth it.  I work in a school and don't really get breaks, lunch is often stuffing a sandwich in my mouth while standing over a computer/ putting out paint/ cleaning up injuries etc and I'm on playground every day so footballs and children flying about.  I've read 2 books already and have started in the third and am watching lots of random tv - today alibi have old school Miss Marple on  

I've heard about the honey thing too and a friend who swears it has helped hers.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes that makes sense based on your job!! I work in an office so no problem there as no flying footballs or children and mostly regular lunch and toilet breaks  
xx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks for the welcome Dory...

Hope the 2ww is ok for you, i am so hoping this one is going to be my easiest! 4th time lucky, i keep thinking this will be 8 weeks in total of tummy turning! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Welcome Rellie!

Today I am all over the place!

I haven't started the drugs yet but I am a complete and utter mess! God knows what will happen when I start downregging next week!

I called to arrange my drug delivery for Friday morning as I have my Hysteroscopy and scratch on Friday afternoon I called my clinic about another matter and mentioned the drug delivery was all sorted as I spoke with another nurse about it yesterday and the nurse I spoke to said I wouldn't do that you don't know what time the appointment will be.

I was told specifically that it wouldn't be until the afternoon when I arranged it with them and now it might be in the morning, super!

So know have to get my drugs delivered to my parents on Friday and will probably need to get my parents to take me to the hospital along with looking after our dogs as DH has things arranged for the morning as we were specifically told it wouldn't be till the afternoon!

It's all just sent me into a spin!

I can do whatever they want me to do but I have to arrange other people too and when they tell me one thing one day and another another day it's very difficult to mess other people around when you have made plans with them!

On top of all of that my big fur baby has a tummy bug and needs to go back to the Vets on Friday, luckily it is at silly o'clock in the morning when they open so hopefully won't cause a problem with all this time changing!

I went upstairs to tell DH (we both work from home and have offices in our house) and I just burst into tears, mumbling about letting him down and causing him more stress! He has a big report due on Friday morning and so chances are that I will have to go to the hospital without him! It's not a huge deal in the scheme of things I'm a big girl it's just I plan everything and I know what is happening and then it's all change! Isn't that just the story of our lives huh!

DH was so sweet and have me a hug and said don't worry till we know the time, it probably will be in the afternoon so all of this upset and stressing out could be for nothing! I see what he is saying and thinking now crying and muttering away seems very silly!

I was never like this before IF I was a strong confident professional woman who dealt with everything that came my way without crying and without getting all worked up! Now I can barley get through the day without blubbering about something!

Oh and this morning whilst waking the fur babies I saw a woman who had to be at least 6 months pregnant parked up while dropping off her older child at school smoking a ***! I had to keep focused on a point in the distance to keep walking past and not stop to give her a stern talking to!

Sorry for blubbering on I feel much better now!

I hope you are all having better days than mine!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aww Pudding, you have made me smile (in a walking alongside you way of course!) with your little story  

I'm sure we can all identify with what you are/have gone through this morning   To put it in context for you I have been trying to arrange for someone to come with me for my EC later in the month as my parents are away (only in Wales) but I don't want them to come back early unless there is no other option. So my best friend is looking into whether she can help, but she lives in Milton Keynes (I'm near Birmingham) has 2 little ones and a husband in the mix, and it will be half term too. And on top of all that it might change and be pushed back but I won't know that until 2 days before!    I hate asking for help and really feel like I am putting her out but she is so lovely that she will do what she can to rearrange it - all whilst keeping it on the down-low from people who don't know I'm having treatment!

Sorry to hear the big fur baby is poorly. Do you know what it is?

It really is a juggling act isn't it?! I'm having to make up fake excuses not to go to social gatherings around EC and ET which I don't really like doing but is a necessity at the moment.

Glad that DH understood and that sometimes all we need is a big hug and for someone to emphathise with us. Let's keep everything crossed that it is in the afternoon after all this    

I hope that you have a better afternoon and don't for a second underestimate the affect of treatment (with or without drugs) on you, it is stressful but maybe you are just dealing with the stress in a different way now, which is fine as long as you are dealing with it (better out that in and all that!). Do you have any nice relaxation CD's that you could listen to this afternoon? If not, maybe a little treat that you could give yourself, even if it's a small thing like a little chocolate or a new magazine.

Have a better afternoon lovely    
xx


----------



## bailey434

Ps. Good self control on the smoking pregnant lady!!!  
x


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding -   Aww sorry to hear the plans all change around and everything just seems to go wrong. Its alright, dont worry stay strong, it will all be worth it. I know it can get frustrating but this wait for a baby in the arms will be worth it! Yes it can be pretty annoying when you see pregnant ladies not bothered about their pregnancy, they eat whatever, do whatever, I guess we feel it more than normal people is because we are TTC. x

Rellie - Oh congrats!! Your EC on Friday? Yaaaaay Thats so good. Im wishing you the best. Looking forward to hearing updates 

Dory - Heyy how are you? You are still in your 2ww right? When is your blood test? Im hoping and praying you get a BFP! 

Bailey - Hey how are you doing? Any updates from you? (Sorry Im missed quite a bit! lol)

- Hey everyone. Sorry I got busy with things and didnt get chance to post something. I hope you are all doing well. I am currently still on my stims. Today is the 13th day of stims!!! haha thats like forever! Anyhow I do have a scan this Friday which I am assuming they will give me a date for the EC so not long left. xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh just a little question - 

If anyone has any tips on what I should and shouldn't do before the EC then please do let me know. I know they say reduce caffeine, increase water and protein.. but anything else. I want the best quality and a very good number of eggs too. Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey! Knowing I'm not going totally crazy is reassuring! 

In regard to the pregnant smoking woman I also had to recite, it's none of my business, it's none of my business, it's none of my business...........over and over again in my head until I got away from her!

The Vet thinks is just a tummy bug but her temp was high so she has  ABs and just take it easy food and exercise wise! Will go back on Friday to see if it's better, need to keep a eye on little puppy in case he comes down with it too but judging by the way he is bombing around right now attacking his stag bar (it's inanimate, stop pouncing on it dozy dog) I think he is okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ah right he has finally collapsed! I'll get 10mins of quiet and then it will start all over again!!!! The joy of puppies huh!

Big puppy has been okay in herself full of energy on walks etc but after her AB shot earlier she is a it lethargic and isn't loving little puppy jumping on her all the time!

It is really hard making up excuses why you can't do stuff while on to cycle isn't it!

I've been going to the aquafit class with my sister in law and I need to work out how to get out of it, the clinic said I was fine to swim after the Hysto and scratch but not during stims  or 2ww so that's about 4 weeks!

I really don't want to tell her why but whatever I tell her she will probably figure it out! I mean she isn't silly! I'm just gonna say I'm having a "procedure" and can't swim for a month! And hope for the best!

We didn't really want to tell anybody this time and my DH didn't even want to tell my parents but in light of this mornings comings and goings thank god we did or we would right royally scre*ed right now! They really are awesome, always there to support and help,I called dad to make sure they could receive the drugs and before I had finished explaining or asked he said "we can do it, send them here" and my mum offered to drive to us and look after the pups if big puppy is unwell on the day, instead off us dropping them off on the way there!

It's great that you have a friend that can help you out,I sure she understands that there has to be flexibility I the plans and I'm also sure that you would help her out if she needed it!

I'm going to take your advice and take my chocolate to my mum and dads house, ill get chocolate and a bit of looking after this afternoon before swimming as the place we go is right near their house so will stop in before I go! 

How is everything else going for you?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! Sorry I've not posted for a while, I've been busy, but also been having a bit of a rough time dealing with my MC again just lately. I don't know why again all of a sudden, but there we go. I've not read back through all the posts yet, but will do so later.

Just to let you know I have my scratch booked for the 20th and start DR on the 24th. 

Bailey, I think it was you asking about Clexane? My experience is it's not very pleasant as it really hurts after you've given yourself the injection (whereas the Gonal F just hurts that moment you do it), but the pain lessens each day and doesn't last as long. I had a few bruises with it, but nothing compared to what I thought I might get. I even managed to not give myself any bruises at all the last week I did them!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.
xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi *YearningHeart*, good to hear from you!

I'm currently still down regging, going for my baseline next Friday so will start stimming after that. Re: what to do before EC, what I do is no caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks (cos of the aspartamine) and drink at least 2 litres of water, 1 litre of organic milk (skimmed or semi), lots of fresh (organic if poss) fruit and veg (try to get 7 portions and then you'll probably hit the 5 target) and aim for 60-70g of protein a day. Hot water bottle on tummy but ONLY until EC, definitely NOT afterwards! I'm also taking aloe vera juice, royal jelly, omega 3 and co-enzyme q10 supplements to help egg quality. Sounds like a lot of things to consider, and it is, but hopefully worth it in the end!!

*Pudding* - it's so horrible when they are poorly isn't it! Fingers crossed the AB's will help sort her out. Are the stag bars any good, I've seen them but they are quite pricey and have been mugged before in buying an expensive chew toy only for it to last a few mins...  The puppy phase is great, but exhausting, I got Mexi 10 years after Bailey and had completely forgotten how much work it was, although I do think that Mexi was a much more bouncy puppy than Bailey was. She's just about calming down now at 3.5 yrs! 

My sickness/headaches from the weekend have turned into a full blown headcold but suppose it's better to have it now than later on in treatment eh? It made me stop doing too much at the weekend which was frustrating but probably for the best 

Hi *NatW* sorry to hear you've been having a rough time. I suppose it's all part of the grieving process and it just takes time although it can sneak up on you when you least expect it. Hope all goes will with the scratch, mine was fine (well weird feeling obviously, but quick and no after effects). I've heard that about Clexane so not really looking forward to that, only just getting used to doing the DR injection again. Did you find that icing the spot before helped at all? I've read NOT to rub the site after as it just makes the bruising worse.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

NatW I'm so sorry to hear you have been having a hard time, it's hard to know what sparks these things off isn't it, it can be something really small and suddenly you are right back where you started!

It's great that you have dates booked in now, I found getting dates booked and plans made helps me to focus on the next step!

Hope you are feeling better!

Much love Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Stag bars are definitely worth it. They last forever and both of mine love them!

Big puppy doesnt chew on them much now but baby puppy loves them and if he has one big puppy will sometimes take it off him!

They are really good for their teeth as well!

I know what you mean we got little puppy when big puppy was 2.5 years and I am constantly thinking wow did she really have the same amount of energy that he has?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Got to be at hospital at 7am gggggggrrrrrrrrrrr I am so angry they told me the afternoon and we have planned everything round it, not sure what we will do now need a new plan!

This process is stressful enough without professionals telling you the wrong thing!

It might seem like a tiny thing to them but it's huge when it actually comes down to it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Sounds like you've had a bit of a day of it like me!  Glad your DH was on hand for hugs, IVF feels like a military operation and when one thing changes it completely offsets everything else - I don't think the people in hospitals realize how it can throw a massive spanner in the works by changing things.

Bailey - I think we should set up a fertility friends for the day on here then we could all offer our services on different days in different areas and help each other out -it could be transporting to clinics, making a meal for the night after EC/ET or just popping round on 2ww for a brew.

NatW - Glad you've got your scratch and start dates sorted.  I think it's very natural to start thinking about your mc when thinking about starting again.  I know I've thought about our little one a lot over the last few weeks - big hugs  .

Yearning - Thank you   It sounds like your very prepared with your diet, I did much the same and drank lots of organic milk and did some fertility yoga that is designed for the stimming phase too.

Afm - I've had one of those days.  I've been awake since 2am, heaven only knows why but my brain has been in overdrive since then.  I did manage to doze a bit and got up at 8am.  I was ok to start  just the usual AF cramps and crabbiness but then I just felt very sick and (sorry tmi) I obviously have picked up a bug and the toilet was my friend for a few hours    Anyway feeling much better now and managed a jacket potato for tea!

Dory
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Bailey - Oh thanks for the tips! Yeah does sound like a lot but your right its all worth it. I have increased my protein intake, fruit and veg, milk, eggs, I haven't done the tummy heating well I mean putting a hot water bottle on the tummy. I will do that actually. You must be excited to start the stims! Hope all goes smooth and well for you. x

Dora - Oh thats something Iv not tried - Yoga. Bit late now for me, I have been getting slight cramping on my ovaries, no actually more like uncomfortable feeling. I felt like that last IVF when the follicles/eggs grow. I have been getting it from 3 hours ago. x


----------



## bailey434

Great idea *Dory*!! Dog sitting, transport, food and a giggle/supportive shoulder, sounds like the perfect mix 

Fertility yoga sounds interesting too, might have a google on that, any specific sites/DVD's you would recommend for any exercises?

Sorry you seem to have picked up a bug, could it be the progesterone side effects or does it feel different? Either way hope you are feeling better today 

Aw *Pudding*, that's annoying, I was really hoping that it would be an afternoon appointment for you. How is the juggling going? Got any further? Could your folks maybe take the big puppy to the vets for you? Not sure how long the hyster takes but the endo scratch I was in and out in 5 mins?
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck today Pudding. Hope all is ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - I got a fab book off amazon called Yoga for fertility - it's ISBN is 978 - 1- 936303-32-8  it has a section on yoga during IVF and recommends postures for the different stages (DR, Stims, After EC, After ET etc) I've found it really beneficial, even just for calmingand repeated the affirmations over and over!

Pudding - Good luck for tomorrow  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh thanks Dory, have just read the info on Amazon and have ordered it    I like that it specifically says it can be for people new to yoga as I've not done much before but have done some pilates. 

Any relaxation things will help, I'm listening to my fertility cd each night which has different tracks for DR, EC and ET.

When it your OTD? Must be soon yeah? How are you feeling?
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - The book has postures for beginners and intermediates so you can start on the beginners ones and go onto the intermediate when you've got the hang of them or want a bit more challenge.  A lot of the postures are similar to pilates moves so you'll be fine.  OTD is Sunday, I'm very nervous!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant, sounds like I will be able to have a go at some of them anyway.

Are you testing at home or do you go into your clinic? My clinic does a POAP test and told me not to test before OTD which I didn't on my first cycle, but this time I'm going to test on the morning at home before I go in so I am a bit more prepared. Really didn't think it through last time and went on my own and hadn't booked the day off work...god only knows how I got through that day....never again!!  

Have you recovered from your bug too?  
xx


----------



## NatW

That book sounds great. May just get that too. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## bailey434

Hi *Pudding*, hope it all goes well this morning 

Hey *NatW*, the book sounds good doesn't it, hoping that they will dispatch it quickly for me. How are you feeling? I'm waiting for my DR bleed at the moment (nice) and then stimms hopefully start next Friday. Feel like it is due but you never quite know how the drugs mess up with timings etc do you?  It's lovely and sunny here which is making feel nice and positive this morning but I think the rain is due later and the forecast isn't great for the weekend so maybe indoor jobs this weekend instead of gardening.

Have a great day everyone
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Hope AF gets a move on for you.  The clinic give you a poas to do on the morning of OTD then ring them the next day with the results.  Last time the line was so feint I went to get a clear blue digital to double check.

Natw - I'm ok thanks, nervous but fine and keeping everything crossed  

Pudding - Hope you've got on ok with your scratch and your drugs get delivered at the right time!


Hope everyone else is ok today  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

Thanks so much for the well wishes.

The procedure went fine, I went for the general in the end and the consultant said that the Hysteroscopy showed no problems and the scratch went well.

I've had a bit of cramping since I got home but nothing too bad!

Hope you are all well!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Glad everything went well today    Try and get some rest this weekend!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Rellie

Morning ladies...

I havent posted on here for a while, i hope all are doing well??

I had EC yesterday and i was over the moon with 17 eggs, the most i have ever had, first time 11 and 7 fertilised, only 3 made it, second time 9 eggs, only 2 fertilised and both of those made it, so i am really anxious over what these 17 little beauties have been doing in their dish over night!!!! Liverpool offers Eeva machine at no extra cost, so im hoping they are well looked after, my first IVF we had to pay £800 for that priviledge....

I am in quite a bit of pain, but Dory has helped on another post with that, and i have been up countlss times in the night to go the loo, the slightest bladder and i cant walk, but feel slightly relieved after the loo. I have had luco sport, milk, redbush and litres of water trying to prevent OHSS, slightly disturbed luco sport contains aspartame, but weighed up against OHSS, i opted to drink it. I had a blood test after EC to make sure i would be ok to continue to ET, what they will see i have no idea, and i hope to get those results with the fertilised numbers when i get "the call" later!

No personals im sorry, i cant keep up! although i have read all your stories with great interest and wish you all the luck in world..
Relly xx


----------



## Pudding34

Rellie

Congrats on such a great result yesterday!

Rest up and take good care of yourself!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

*Dory*are you doing Hun? Am I right in thinking your OTD is tomorrow? Of so fingers crossed for you!

How are all you lovely ladies doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Any news *Rellie*?

GOOD LUCK *Dory* today, we've all got everything crossed for you!   
xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies

13 fertilised, i cant actually believe it, lets hope they keep going, still feel rotten though. Pleae shift nasty pain, constipation and bloating.... grrrrrrrrr

Love to you today dory, and thanks for asking Bailey, another day closer for stims for you!

Hope your doing ok pudding, i had a scratch the same time as my biopsy, not a nice experience, i have had 4 scratches, surely i will never need another one now, luck owes me one!!   

Lots of love


----------



## Pudding34

*Rellie * that is amazing well done you!

I'm ding much better today but will take it easy just in case!

*Dory* I'm thinking of you and hoping that no news is good news!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Thank you for all the   ladies.  I'm very happy to say that it's a BFP   It hasn't really sunk in yet and I'm a bit scared but so grateful to have this chance.

Rellie - Yey on your 13!  Hope you feel a bit better today.


Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations Dory!!! Been reading this thread and willing you all on! You must be over the moon    x


----------



## Molly99

Yay Dory, amazing news


----------



## Dory10

Thank you Pumpkin and Molly, hope you're both getting on ok?

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Yes I'm not too bad. Day 4 of stimms and I'm knackered and headachy. Scan on weds xx


----------



## bailey434

WOW WOW WOW woo hoo!!! FANTASTIC news *DORY*!!!!    That has made my day reading that and I'm sure given us all hope for the next treatments 

Brilliant news on your 13 *Rellie* too, way to go!!  AF has arrived so yes countdown to Friday now and baseline and then stimms!! Slipped up last night and had a coffee at my friend's house without thinking and then felt really bad and worried, hopefully it will be ok though as it was just one and a one off and a mistake! 

How is the cramping *Pudding*? Any better? And how is big puppy??

hello to everyone else too 

p.s still smiling at Dory's news! 
xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Bailey, im sure 1 coffee is fine, its hard not to think that everything we do will have an impact, but dont be so hard o yourself...

DORY!!!!!!!!!! Wow, i can tell you i shead a tear, this is such a positive thing. You have been around on my forums and your diary, so it really is a nice ending..

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Congratulations Dory! Im so happy for you!

Let's hope that you are the first of many more BFPs to follow for the members of this thread!

What a great way to start off our testing!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey*

Big puppy is doing much better however we don't seem to have any "movement" in the the bowel department in the last day or so, any advice greatly welcomed!

Just had one of those annoying conversations with DH I mentioned some of the things I will have to avoid during 2ww and he said how do you know that? And not in an interested manner, had his eyebrows raised like I was being silly about it!

So I said in as calm a voice as I could muster, well when you are reading about sport and cars and new computer stuff on your ipad I am researching IF, IVF, ICSI and everything that goes along with it, from the technicalities of it and new techniques to alternative medicines and coping with the emotions of it so that is how I know, he just raised his eyebrows again and walked off!

Now I know I am a bit sensitive at the moment but WTF! There is just no consistency, one minute he works through the night to support me at my procedure and then when having a perfectly normal conversation he makes me feel like I'm some crazy obsessed idiot!

Now I know I am a bit obsessed but ill damned if I'm an idiot as well! Blaaaaaah why do I let silly little things wind me up!

*Dory*congrats again babes just thinking of you and your BFP has made me smile again!


----------



## bailey434

Hhhmm it's always a fine line when they've had an upset tummy. I wouldn't worry too much for another day as long as she is drinking? Is she on chicken & rice or back on normal dog food? You can give them some lactulose to help things along which does work. Also does she have any problems with her 'glands' at all? If so might be worth checking they have not become compacted....can do it yourself but I'd recommend the vet does it....;-)

That made me laugh about your DH...I'm away with my folks and family for the b/h weekend and will be in full-on protein and drinking lots of milk mode for stimms....not sure how much my Mum will take this on board though in terms of the catering so will have to have a talk with her about what kind of things I will need to be eating just in case. Like you I'm not sure if she thinks I'm making some of the stuff up sometimes about doing anything proactive that you can do, for me it helps me feel a little more in control of this mad process. 

Just spoke to my best friend about EC day and we have the start of a plan but I need to check with the clinic that they are ok with 2 little people being in my room while we are waiting after coming round from anaesthetic!! They are very well behaved and will have a laptop with film on to keep them entertained but I'm not sure they will be on board....! it doesn't help that I have to be there at 6.30am  

xx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you Bailey, Rellie and Pudding  

I really hope that this is the first of many BFPs for us all on here            

I keep looking at the pee stick and the 2 pink lines and having a sneaky smile!

Pudding - I have one word for you MEN!  Mine is just the same  

Bailey - As for the coffee I've just been reading through the clinics dos and don'ts and they say up to 3 cups of normal coffee or six cups of normal tea a day are fine.

Rellie - Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Dory - you really deserve it.

Good news for you too Rellie. Hope you're feeling better. I had really bad constipation after EC once - Lactulose seems to do the trick and it was recommended by my clinic.

Hope everyone else is ok. I walked up the highest peak in South Wales today in wind, rain and fog with DH to raise money for charity so feeling very virtuous and generally positive about life! 

Loads of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Morning ladies

*YearningHeart* - any news on EC for you?

*Sara* that sounds like a great thing to do, if a little tiring 

Thanks for the info about the coffee *Dory* and *Rellie*, I think it's ok just had a little panic 

Any 'movement' *Pudding* yet?

How are the headaches *Pumpkin*? Any better? Hope so 

Hello to anyone else I've missed!
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello Bailey,

Still have the headaches. Feel so tired. I'm back at work today after being off for 2 weeks and worry how I will be. Been drinking 2l of water too.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

X


----------



## bailey434

When's your EC *Pumpkin*?

I was really tired during stimms stage last time so not looking forward to that (or the side effects!) Keep up the water yes as that probably is helping the headaches be less bad than they could be. I don't mind drinking the water it's all the loo trips that annoy me! 

Hope it goes well at work today 
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin - Hope work is going ok and the headaches have eased a bit, have you tried those cold strips for migraines?

Bailey - At least the water is helping with the headaches if not with you're trips to the loo - I had to use strong hand cream during treatment as my hands got so dry from all the washing!

Sara - Thank you and wow you deserve to feel very virtuous today, well done you!

Afm - Rang the clinic to let them know this morning and am back in 3 and a half weeks so   .  

Hope everyone else is ok today

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks bailey. Not sure when EC will be yet. Having first 7 day scan on weds then will prob carry on injecting for another 7 days or more? See how weds goes. I'm also changing drugs from 450 Fotismon to 450 Menopur tomorrow. All good fun 

Dory
Will try those strips, good idea thanks!!

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* finally we got some movement from big puppy I have never been so relieved to have to pickup dog poop!

I've got so much on my mind at the moment that I will go out of my mind if she is ill, she is my baby and I hate it when she is even just a little off colour!

I'm still feeling pretty naff after Friday, I dozed off on the sofa twice today and I'm getting the odd cramp every now again, has anybody else had this? I do wonder if they are a little less gentle when you have a general as you aren't squirming around and letting them know when it's hurting plus I had the Hysteroscopy at the same time so I guess I have had a lot going on down there!

DH is away for work next week for over a week and I'm gonna miss him so much but I thinks is relieved he will miss most of the.down reg stage as I am already a total bag of nerves for the cycle the drugs will send me over the edge me thinks!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Glad your big puppy is on the mend and sending   for the joys of DR!

Pumpkin - Hope the headaches have eased off!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hooray, that's good news! (and reassuring that things are getting back to normal!)  

I'm like you and am really tired today for some reason, fell asleep for about half an hour when I got in from work! Woke up to find the pup asleep beside me on the sofa bless her   

I've got my down reg bleed at the mo and it's so heavy, not sure if it's because of the scratch maybe but think maybe that's why I'm feeling a bit drained. Anyone else had this happen?? I reckon what you said about with a general they don't have to be quite as gentle, but then that doesn't tie in with my thoughts about why mine is so heavy as I only had paracetamol (but did do the squirming!)

Have you got any plans to keep yourself busy while DH is away?
xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hi Bailey I've haven't been posting much but just thot I'd let u knw my AF during DR was really really heavy too which I think may have been down to the scratch too! I only had paracetamol for scratch too  xxx


----------



## Pudding34

They warned me that my AF on down reg would be heavier after the scratch so I'm def looking forward to that!!!!!!!!!!

Still having some cramps especially after walking the dogs but it's getting better!

I did my first down reg nasal spray this morning, I keep expecting to feel different physically as I feel really different emotionally it's finally all getting started for real! Sounds silly I know but taking the first drugs is like reality setting in and I'm nervous all over again!

I'm meeting up with my parents and sister in law whilst DH is away this is his first long trip away since last September after  the first chemical so I'm gonna really miss him!

I'm also hoping to gland see a mate who had a baby last year that I still haven't been to see we keep making plans and then life intervenes sometimes with,e and sometimes with her I hoping my folks will take the pups spica goner week as really don't want to go whilst on stims and I know I won't be able to go if the cycle doesn't work!

At this rate the baby will be taking me out for a drink by the times meet her!

It's just never been the right time I've been so walloped by my chemicals I just couldn't bear it but I need to suck it up, I'm sure it won't be as bad as I have built it up I my head and will fall I love with her!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw thanks *MissFruity* & *Pudding*, that's made me feel a lot better knowing that it's probably down to the scratch then! It's starting to ease off a bit today thankfully, but has been very 'clotty' TMI sorry! 

I know what you mean Pudding, I'm injecting buserelin but don't really feel any different yet....I'm sure that will all change with the lovely Menopur from Friday though 

I know what you mean about meeting up with friends who have very little babies, my cousin's wife had a little girl about 6 weeks ago and then named her the EXACT first and second names that I had chosen for a little girl....ggggrrr. Obviously she doesn't know that and no-one else did but it really knocked me when I saw the ******** photo with the names! I'm sure it will be fine in reality but it's just the actually getting there isn't it...!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

That is exactly what it is, they live over a hour or so's drive from us and I have tried really hard to set a date when DH could take me and we could all hang out together, he gets on really well with my friends BF, but it just hasn't worked out, either we are busy or they are busy or I am having a procedure or more tests or the baby was ill nothing serious just a cold! 

Do you remember the days when you could all your mates up and say shall we go out tonight and they would say yes and that was that, now it's like this massive arrangement to be made months in advance, this applies doubly so when the friends in question have a baby!

So I will have to drive myself there and I'm scared will have a breakdown, emotionally not car wise, on the way home! My mum offered to drive me and drop me off round the corner so my friend doesn't know and wait for me but that is madness, I'm 35 years old for crying out loud, I'm a professional woman and I have two degrees I shouldn't need my mum to hold my hand to go and see one of my oldest friends........................I told her Im gonna think about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ha ah ha ah ha only kidding!

Pudding
X


----------



## Rellie

Same with me Bailey, DP's partner named his son Oliver a few months ago and i wanted Olivia for a girl! Obviously noone knew except me, you never want to say these things out loud!! but it churned me up no end, i just smiled, inside i was Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggg!! DP didnt even know!.


----------



## bailey434

Ah glad it's not just me *Rellie*! I texted my best friend and told her and also said 'I know this is completely irrational of course!' and she asked me what the name was so I told her and she said it was beautiful, which was nice as although I won't get to use it now she agreed with my initial choice of the name 

*Pudding* I actually don't think that is such a bad idea of your Mum's! Like you I am very independent and 'together' normally but that also means that I'm actually quite bad at asking for help, which my best friend has pointed out to me recently  I don't like to 'put' on people, especially when it's something that I'm not sure about anyway. BUT saying all that, this is an emotional support thing that your Mum has offered and as your DH is away it might be worth it? It may go completely fine (hopefully) or you might feel very emotional afterwards or tired and then you have a long drive back whilst trying to keep in those emotions, so maybe having someone there who could drive for you would mean that if you are feeling wrung out afterwards that you wouldn't have to concentrate on driving too? Does your friend know your Mum, as in could she go along too and then there would be another person in the room with you? Remember you are still your Mum's baby no matter how old you are and she will worry about you too  and you will be full of hormones too! 
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! How are you all? Dare I say it, but I'm starting to feel a little excited about starting again! I've been a bit naughty though and not cut out all the rubbish I've been eating the last couple of months and I also need to start all my supplements again.

Bailey I know exactly what you mean over names! I think all of my SILs have used either first names or middle names that I had on my lists, but I suppose you don't have ownership over a name. It's just so frustrating though as you always think, 'No, that's MY name!'


----------



## bailey434

Indeed *NatW*! I thought that as most of my friends and family have all had their little ones already that I was relatively safe with the names that I had, but alas no. I suppose it means I can look through a good naming book when I do get pregnant and have some fun 

It is exciting isn't it, but terrifying at the same time. I feel more prepared this time around as the first time I really didn't know what to expect and was still learning so much about the process and drugs etc. I've upped my supplements this time around as was only taking a pregnancy multivit last time and I feel like I should be rattling with the number of tablets this time around 

Have you had a scratch before Nat?
xx


----------



## NatW

No, first time having a scratch. More scared about that than everything else!


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi NatW

Just wanted to jump in and say the scratch process is over pretty quickly. Treat yourself to something nice the next day xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes Nat, you will be fine honestly.  I didn't have the option of anaesthetic or sedation but I didn't need it truthfully and I'm not great with pain...! 

It's a very weird sensation but takes less than 30 seconds once they have the speculum sorted out. I took 2 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen about 45 mins before and that just took the edge off. I had a little cramping afterwards but then  within 30 mins couldn't feel anything and only a little bit of spotting. My down reg AF has been a lot heavier though so be prepared for that!
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just building it up in my head to be a lot worse than it is. I know I'm made of sterner stuff really! But I like the idea of a treat! xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi NatW

I have had 4 of those bad boys! i wont lie, it can be a bit uncomfortable, but as mentioned is only 30 seconds to a minute if that! The research is sooooo worth it. If someone can drive you, have a couple of co-codamol and ibuprofen, if not just normal paracetamol. It is just like a shooting period pain, as its around the cervix. A little bit of discomfort after, then you will never know it happened!

Take care

xx


----------



## bailey434

*Rellie* have you had your ET yet? 
xx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks Bailey, This afternoon! all showered and shaved ready!!   PMA all the way!

I am going to go for a bit of Marks and spencer food shopping and pick up a nice lunch, pick up DP from work, then he can drive me back, hopefully with precious cargo on board, then home for a bit of recoup! I do hope they are ok to transfer, i do feel so much better, just terrible windy feeling and a huge belly! I am sure they are going to say GO GO GO!   

I hope the DR bleed is coming to an end and it will be GO GO GO for you too!   

Rellie xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning ladies!

After the scratch and starting down regs how soon did you have AF?

I've had a bit of spotting today, only a little bit barely anything but you know how we all over think these things, and didn't expect AF till next week, is this completely unusual?

*Rellie* good luck for this afternoon my love!

Pudding
X


----------



## Rellie

Hi pudding, Thanks and fingers crossed.

I cant quite remember my DR last time, although i do have all of the dates wrote down in my old diary! (i became a bit obsessed!) BUt its difficult to take any spotting into account when on all these drugs. Its sad, but knicker watch is the only way to wait for your full AF...  

Not much help sorry!

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh *Rellie*, how exciting! Best of luck!!   
Don't forget the ridiculous amount of water drinking too so you can feel nice and uncomfortable when they have the scanner wand pressing down on you  Have you got some good films lined up for your relaxing? Do you know how many you are having put back in? AF is just finishing so should be ok to start stimms on Friday I reckon 

Hey *pudding*, I had my scratch done on Day 20, started DR on Day 21 (30th April) and started AF on Saturday (10th May) but was expecting it earlier than that (maybe about the Wednesday or Thusday). Maybe the scratch delayed it a bit for me not sure. I had a tiny bit of spotting on the Friday but then FULL-ON on Saturday so be prepared and stock up on the old lady products!  Could still be from the actual scratch for you maybe as you seemed to have much more side effects that I did?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

It could be left over for the procedure as I am back to walking the big puppy properly again so perhaps the exercise has forced it out! Uuurrrrrrrggggghhhhh don't you just hate the way we see every little thing and question it over and over again!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes it's a joy isn't it...even more so when you have to then describe some of it to professionals on the phone or face to face!  

Is big pup back to full health now? Hope so    I gave Mexi a wormer last night and this morning she has a right upset tummy poor thing! Not sure if it's the wormer but can't think what else it would be really. Luckily couldn't see any worms in the explosion of poo on the patio (looking forward to jetwashing the patio later now...!!)  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - At least it was on the patio!

Hope you're ok Pudding, my DR AF came about 7-9 days later both cycles (I started DR on day 21).

Rellie - Hope today went well  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Lol very true Dory!! How are you doing? 
xx


----------



## Rellie

I copied this off a post i wrote earlier on a another thread, I cant explain myself again! hope you dont mind ladies...

Sorry no personals, i just feel i need a bit of release...

I get to the clinic at 3.10 for my appointment at 3.30, noone saw me till 4, which i had to have a scan first. The scan lady had to actually do it twice as she said there was fluid around my ovaries and pelvis, and could see why i was uncomfortable and went and got the doctor..... So i was worried at this point. The doctor took us into another room... (this is the shortened version by the way!) She advised us to freeze, as my ovaries were huge! (her words) and my risk is high. I was devastated and just burst out in tears.... she sort of then changed her tune and said, if we must go ahead, she would only transfer one, 2 as planned is not worth the risk. But still in her oppinion she would wait.

I tried to put together in my head the cost of lost lipid transfusion and steroids ive had, the scratch, the weeks of drugs, and make a decision there and then.... as surely this is more expense to start again, all be it, not stims. She informed me then we had 6 good blasts so she could freeze them all and 3 more they were watching.

Anyway the long and short of it is i went ahead, with one, i feel somewhere along the line they just wanted to get home!. And now i am stressed to death i will get sick! So what should be really happy has turned into really $hit.... The blast they transferred had already started to hatch and they say it was top quality, but i cant help think ive really done the wrong thing.... i really need to sort myself out as i knew this drama or a drama of sorts was going to happen the way i was feeling. And they did warn me. DP thinks she was just doing her risk assesment and letting me know if i get OHSS and get pregnant they have to tell me the risks. BUt i wanted it to be a happy time, and 2 embies in there!... I know i sound like a spoilt brat now. Just feel stupid, that i may have been stupid....

Arrrggggggggg xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Rellie, what a nightmare situation for you, so sorry that it wasn't the nice experience you wanted  

I don't know much about OHSS sorry. Have they/can they give you anything to help try and avert it? 

I think in those kind of situations you just have to go with your gut and then you have stick with that decision as being the right one and not worry. Easier said than done but like you I would have been thinking 'well I've got this far so I might as well continue...' Now here it the advice...you must tell yourself that you have done the right thing and know that it is so, and then RELAX and think positive thoughts, we're all with you on this one    
xxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Rellie -   Bless you, I've been thinking about you today.  The reason they didn't want to put 2 back is because HCG can make OHSS worse and so if both embryos implanted you would be pregnant with twins and therefore your HCG levels would be higher and so if you developed OHSS it could be more severe.  Please remember if the clinic thought you had OHSS they would have said you had to freeze and not given you a choice - as you say I think she was covering herself in case you go on to develop OHSS.  Keep drinking the water and take some time to rest - sending you    

Bailey - Not bad thanks, knackered but happy to be knackered.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks ladies, i know i am kind of being a bit dramatic, but i am doubting myself too much, all in all this will be about 6k, and the rest for the rest of the lipids to come and i should not be putting myself at risk, or the embryo, not to mention give myself a better chance with 2....

Something told me to do it, and DP was with me, so i have to roll with it now, and pull myself together. I am at acupuncture tomorrow, so i must ask her can she do something about balancing the fluid. 

Thanks again ladies


----------



## bailey434

Rellie, you are not being dramatic, you are going through such a big thing going through treatment and also being pumped full of hormones that don't exactly help with straight thinking. Just rest up and be kind to yourself (and keep drinking lots and lots!!)


----------



## Pudding34

Rellie

You are def not being dramatic in fact I think that you are being surprisingly calm and well held together!

I agree with Dory, if you had OHSS they wouldn't have let you go ahead so they are probably just covering their bases! and I also agree with Bailey you made the right decision for you and you need to trust in your judgement and relax!

I'm sending you lots of love and positive vibes!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Rellie


You are not being dramatic. IVF makes you feel so different. I had an argument with my DH last night, I feel so tired.

Good luck 

x


----------



## Rellie

Morning....

Thanks again my loverrrrlies for yesterday, in my melt down, i feel much better today, and actually feel better within myself. So hope this is a good sign that im shifting this fluid in the worrying areas, although still bloated and getting rib twinges, i think its all built up in there...

Hey Pudding, i hope you are back up to speed now and that you are not on knicker watch as much!   Walking and gentle exercise is good for getting rid of all the unwanted Ehemmmm stuff in there!

Hi Bailey, i hope the patio cleansing was an interesting one, i only have a cat, we both work far too much to keep dogs, as much as i would want to!, and when she is poorly is bad enough to clean up after! and your dogs look quite large!, you do what you have to for the love of these things, and we are trying to get ourselfs into a whole heap more of poop and sick! do you ever think we must be mad sometimes!?? I questioned myself yesterday then kicked myself for being so ridiculous....

Hey Natw, have you had your scratch? i cant scroll back enough...

Dory, ihope you are well, i have emailed the clinic, i have asked if they can prescribe anything just incase for potential OHSS, i know you had a drug beginning with C? maybe they cant give it you after transfer, but i need to do all i can to keep sane! I am back at work on Monday so i am trying to enjoy these next few days if i can.

morning Pumpkin, its awful having an arguement at this time! we have done and it wipes you out, ours is normally if he has a drink, as i love a drink too, i think he should be the same as me and abstain! probably selfish, but i am doing the hard work here, and then it progresses to me screaming "you dont understand" like some mad woman crying my eyes out! Your not alone! Chin up my lovely and think of yourself!

Sorry if i have missed anyone!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Rellie* oh my god me and my DH had the same argument the other night! We both had to abstain due to ABs but when mine finished after 25 days I stuck with it DHs are up on Saturday and he is off to South Africa for a week for work, it's a "boy's" thing and when they go away they usually go hard at the booze!

It's some kind of test of manhood I guess! Who can drink so much they puke and then carry on drinking! When we all go out together, they often have these wives and girlfriends trips we all go a bit mad, so when I found out he would be on this trip just before our cycle I asked him to go careful, he agreed a little too quickly, like "yeah yeah yeah WHAT-EVA!"

Anyway we were talking about it the other day and I said "please remember not to go mad there is no question about your manhood if you have singles instead of doubles and take it easy, you have nothing to prove to them or anybody else !" okay I wasn't quite that eloquent but that was the jist of it! the bigger test of manhood is baby making no? And if he blows all his hard work over the last couple of months at the last furlong it will be most disappointing for us both.

He also never remembers to take his vitamins and stuff when he is away! He hands me the pill boxes that I fill for him and shrugs and goes "I forgot" with this little boy look on his face that he knows I can't stay mad at! Uuuurrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh.

I also think that they should abstain when we have to, or at the very least during the 2ww, everybody no matter who they are becomes a bit belligerent after a drink and it really annoys me especially when I am all hyped up on hormones! And we are supposed to try and stay calm during that time!

My DH seems to think I am the only one who feels this way and I am being wholly unreasonable, maybe we should take a poll to prove that I am not alone on this issue!

We haven't quite reached the screaming point yet but if he calls me whilst away all "merry" I will be most unimpressed!

*Pumpkin* what was the fight about, get it off your chest, tell Aunty Pudding!

*Dory* how are you doing sweetie?

*Bailey * how is Mexi hope the tummy is all better now! Big Puppy is all better now, fingers crossed, we are off to the vets this morning for the joy of shots for pet passports! We are off to Ireland in a couple of months so need to get them all documented! Little puppy is excited! he gets a treat when he gets a shot so he doesn't care about the shot just the treat!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, all is back to normal here too thankfully so i reckon it must have been the wormer. 

Great news that the big pup is all better too, that's funny about the pet passports as I read it as 'shots' as in photos and was thinking 'wow you have to go to the vets for dog photos...!' obviously the lack of caffeine in the morning is to blame for my stupidness lol!    DO they have photos on pet passports at all even?

Mexi doesn't seem to notice any injections which I find amazing but she does have quite a high pain threshold and is always smashing into things. At 6 months old she had to have a major op to open her up due to eating stones...!!!and got back from the vets and she jumped a 3 foot high chicken wire fence...all whilst wearing the collar of shame and having numerous stitches in place....luckily no damage but bit of a heart stopping moment....oh the joys of stupid puppies eh?!  

Although no other half to have arguments with currently I would definitely agree on them at least abstaining for moral support, surely that's not too much to ask compared to all the stuff we have to go through....I tend to think that if men carried children then there would be a lot less IVF babies out there as they just wouldn't cope well... 
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

[quote author=Rellie link=topic=320760.msg5806856#msg5806856 date

morning Pumpkin, its awful having an arguement at this time! we have done and it wipes you out, ours is normally if he has a drink, as i love a drink too, i think he should be the same as me and abstain! probably selfish, but i am doing the hard work here, and then it progresses to me screaming "you dont understand" like some mad woman crying my eyes out! Your not alone! Chin up my lovely and think of yourself!

Sorry if i have missed anyone!

xx


Hey! Morning too

That really made me laugh. I was screaming those same words last night 'you don't know what it's like!' Felt so crap. DH was having a go at me because of how I spoke to him. It was a matter regarding his mother. I wanted to know if he had to drive her to her holiday soon or if he was indeed having a week away himself as last two years he sprung it on me at last minute and told me I was expected to come! Really?? Communication issues. Anyway all my fault, big argument me screaming crying him very angry! We made up but I know the hormones made me act like that.

Glad I'm not alone! Xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi Rellie, I just wanted to post to you, you're not being dramatic. If they thought you had OHSS they would've frozen and not given you the choice (this happened to me). Being pregnant makes OHSS a lot worse and don't forget OHSS can be life threatening in certain circumstances so sounds like the Dr just wanted to make you aware of the risks to cover themselves. I would advise for help with the bloating plenty of protein and water. I bought those powders you make up into protein shakes and they were a real life saver. Also drink, drink, and drink! Water that is. It helps disperse the fluid (ironically!). Rest, don't go lifting or twisting and take good care of yourself. Did they give you any cabergoline to stabilise your oestrogen levels?

I'll read through everyone else's posts later
Much love
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

*Pudding34*

Pumpkin what was the fight about, get it off your chest, tell Aunty Pudding!

Hey, feel better having you ladies to sound off to.

Thanks  x


----------



## Dory10

Rellie - How did you get on with the clinic?  It was cabergoline I was on.

Pudding - Think the poll sounds like a fab idea - The men don't have a clue really do they?

Pumpkin - Think we need t-shirts with hormone warning printed on!

Bailey - Glad the tummy issues are resolved!

NatW -  

Hope everyone else is doing ok - nealry the weekend  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin* you are most welcome my love that's what we are here for!

*AFM* I am suffering with memory loss again!

I forgot (pun intended) how I suffered with this, it's mostly losing my train of thought.......... What was I saying! Only messing!

I already write down things I need to do so I really only notice it when I am talking to somebody like this afternoon, my mum was talking and I thought of something I wanted to say and two seconds later it was gone, also I start a conversation and forget where it was headed! It's not too bad with my mum but as she knows about the cycle but other people don't so if it gets worse people will think I am going potty!

*Bailey * I would usually say "Really" to what you said but given I haven't even made it through a whole conversation without taping the side of my head and saying "uuuuuurrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhh what was I saying?" I really have no leg to stand on!! ;-)

*Dory* love the tshirt idea! I wonder if we could get our other halves to agree to abide by the consensus of the unbiased ladies on here and if in doubt we ask a question and wait for the reply and whatever way it goes that's what they have to do! That would be awesome!

My DHs oldest mate always has some sage advice and many a time I have been grateful for him saying "what, don't be an idiot" DH then presents the view I wasshot down on as his own but at least I get where I need to go! Sadly this friend lives in a different country so we rarely see him and you know men they don't really chat the phone!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey *Dory*, hope you are still doing ok 

Well I've got my baseline scan tomorrow and have suddenly started to get a little worried about the number of follicles that I will hopefully have to start with....!  Not sure why suddenly. Had 12 last time around but only managed to get 6 eggs as the follicles didn't want to give up the others. Anyway just musing out loud (or online anyway)

*Pudding* I had to scroll back to see what I had actually written earlier as I couldn't remember what I asked about...perhaps it's catching 

Hope you are all enjoying the lovely weather 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* thank god it's not just me!

Worry not about the first scan babes that is what the scans are for to see how it's going and adjust accordingly!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Hope I can join in. I know some of you from the negative board, but thought I would be better posting here for a while.
I had my first fresh cycle at the start of the year, which I bled before OTD. I only have one frostie but since I'm NHS they want to use that before trying another fresh cycle.
Had an endo scratch yesterday, and now just waiting for AF so I can start estrogen and so on from there. I just hope my little embie survives.

Hi to anyone I've not 'met' before.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Stacey * welcome to this thread Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Stacey84!
Welcome  

X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Ladies

I love the hormonal t shirt idea!!! 

Thought it best to keep quiet with DH tonight, get an early night x


----------



## bailey434

Hey Stacey, good to see you again    Sounds like are at a similar stage to a few of us, good luck!  
xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Stacey! Welcome...xx

Hi Pudding hope all good, That made me laugh, my DP never remembered to take his vitamins, and had all kinds of excuses like they taste funny, i forgot, they repeat on me blah blah blah! once he had done his "thing" on EC though i have left him alone... funny that! My memory is also shot, i want to mentio everybody but i cant remember unless i scroll back and sometimes thats not enough! I also walk in rooms and have to retrace my steps as to why i was in there in the first place. I also forget to read back my posts for typos which is very annoying!

Hi Bailie, woohoo, base line scan, its all going to come together now, it goes so quick, i cant believe i'm in the 2ww allready, i thought this would never be here...

Thanks for the kind words NatW, i am much better now....

Pumpkin, hope the "disagreement" is a thing of the past now, im sure it will be...

AFM, well i have been to acupuncture today, also the doc, so i feel quite acomplished. The doc has prescribed the steroids for me so thats a bonus, and the acupuncturist is fab, so i somehow feel less bloated and relaxed. She doesnt just pin me and leave me for 20 mins, she does acupressure and stays with me for the 45 minutes, doing the hands on thing whilst im pinned. Obviously all that is not the technical jargon! But i reccommend acupuncture completely.

I have also decided i need to go back to work, i am becomming obsessed with checking my emails an not knowing what my team are doing is sending me slightly gaga! so i will go in tomorrow clear the decks and see how i feel..... I am honestly feeling fine, no OHSS symptoms what so ever, except bloating but getting better. Waiting for the clinic to come back to me about my lipids, and they didnt mention prescribing anythng for the possible OHSS when they replied, so i will just crack on and hope for the best!!!!

All th best ladies

x


----------



## Sarapd

Welcome Stacey
I am totally with you on the forgetting things - I call them my CRAFT moments - Can't Remember A Flipping Thing!  
Rellie - I think the others have said it all. I'd have done the same.
My AF has been playing hide and seek this week stopping and starting but I had my baseline scan today and I've got 14 follicles - I've never had that many before!  Not bad for an old girl with PCOS who is 41 in a few weeks.  
Hope everyone else is ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh well done Sara on the 14 follicles, fantastic!    
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Well done Sara that is great news!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Just remember another thing!! Damn memory loss!

Since I started down regs I'm peeing really often is that normal? I just can't remember (pun not intended).

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Sarapd

Well done with 14, that's a fab start! 

X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Lovely ladies

I wanted your advice. I'm going to be having GA for egg collection. Previously just had sedation. How was you after? How long did it take to recover fully ?

Jx


----------



## Pudding34

*Day 4 of Down Regs (Imagine a Big Brother type voice)

Pudding is experiencing some annoying symptoms:- fatigue, joint ache (especially her knuckles and toes), headache, swollen boobs and blocked sinus! whatever will she do?*

Its getting silly now, I'm absolutely exhausted today, i slept okay but had to pee like twenty times in the night, oh okay it was 6 but it felt like 20!

I have to walk up and down the stairs in our house, we have a three storey house so there are a lot of them as i go all the way up and remember something i was supposed to take with me and go all the way back down forget something else and it starts all over again!

Im getting worried as to how i will cope next week when DH is away both physically with both of the dogs and emotionally I want to cry all the time and I ache all over!

so...........now i have cheered you all up this morning how are you doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

I had a GA for my first collection and I will be having one for my upcoming one also.

I was pretty put of it on the day but okay to go home and doze on the sofa! the next couple of days I was in a bit of discomfort, as I said about my hysteroscopy and scratch i cant help wonder if they are a little less gentle as you aren't squirming around! but then on the other hand I don't have anything to compare it to and it could easily be the discomfort of the collection which will happen either way!

The way I see it is we may as well make it as comfortable as possible for ourselves, we go through enough pain we should minimise it when we can!

Pudding
x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks pudding. Did it make you feel a bit weird, strange dreams and confused or just tired. Did you feel down after? I remember being sick as a child having GA and worried about it abit. Sedation was ok because I was still awake but bit worried that I'll never wake up! So silly I know. Just have to trust them! 

When I had just sedation the egg collection hurt as one of my ovaries was hard to reach. They only got one egg and then said we have two. Never forget how happy I was with two, I was high on the drugs man!! Remember feeling so in love with DH!

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi *Pumpkin* I had a GA for my EC and felt fine as soon as I woke up! A bit dozey for about an hour (just napped in the bed) but they wouldn't discharge me until I'd eaten something, drunk something and had a wee, all of which I did within 30 mins of waking up. I was raring to get home but had to wait around for about 3 hours and had to have someone drive me home and stay with me overnight just in case. I was back at work the next day with no problems at all. I felt VERY bloated afterwards though and a little uncomfortable in terms of clothes. I was worried about being sick as I had previously been sick quite a lot atfer GA and so mentioned it to the anaesthetist and he just gave me a little bit more antisickness drug in the cocktail thing that they put in your hand. Definitely worth mentioning to the anaesthetist as it makes their job easier too if they know ahead and better for you if you're not sick etc after.

Sorry to hear you are all achy etc *Pudding*, do you think it's the drugs or could you be getting a cold? I had a headcold the first weekend of DR which was pretty fullon. Hope DH got back ok and not too late?

AFM, baseline scan went ok, they counted 14 follies and seemed pleased with that so they have put me on 300 menopur and will see how it goes. You are all making me laugh with the CRAFT moments, hadn't happened to me...until this morning when I tried to get back into someone else's car after the baseline appointment!!  Stood there for a good 2 minutes pointing the blipper at this black car that I thought was mine but obviously wasn't...luckily no-one else was around to see me looking like either a mad person or a car thief LOL! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin* I felt a bit sicky after so Baileys advice on the anti sickness is a good one i will try that for EC! I woke up fairly quickly and wanted to get home like Bailey ays but just tired easily for a few days, walking upstairs wore me out after my hysteroscopy!

*Oh Bailey* I have literally laughed out loud! bless you i can just imagine your confused and frustrated face! thank god you didnt try the handle and set off a alarm!

DH didnt get back till gone midnight I was napping on the sofa and woke up just in time to go and get him!

It was a super long day for him and waiting in the airport for 3 hours didnt make it any better i am working on his compensation claim now EU regs mean if you are delayed for more than 3 hours you can claim and he doesnt have time so I am earning my keep!!!!!

It is definately the drugs I am getting hot flushes as well! luckily I dont feel psychotic like last time, just really emotional although when I told DH on the phone that taking two dogs to the vets when one is a mental puppy and the car park is right on the road and he said you just have to show them who is boss and take it slowly I would have gladly strangled him luckily for him he was in another country at the time so I couldn't!

14 follies is good_ you have grown them strong samurai!_

Sara had 14 follies too if i am not mistaken so maybe this is a theme emerging!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

God yes, can you imagine if I'd set the alarm off in as private hospital car park full of swanky cars (not mine or this other persons obviously!) ha ha!

I think I've started with the hot flushes even before the menopur, last night was throwing the covers off and then pulling them back on all night. I know it is warmer at the moment but it was just really quick amounts of time that I was suddenly hot rather than just a general feeling.

Where there's blame there's a claim...it all adds up to help out with treatment costs and supplements and travel etc etc so go for it!

Oh yeah that's right about Sarah, I've just looked back, maybe it is a theme. Was relieved when she was counting them although I really don't know how they see them as she turned the monitor for me today and I could hardly make anything out (but just kept thinking about seeing a little bubba in there!), suppose that's what the medical training is for though    

I was a bit jittery last night so ended up making brownies for the team at about 9pm last night and they are very grateful this morning 

Counting the hours til hometime on this lovely day and planning where to take the pup out for a nice country walk later. This weather really helps with positive thinking I find  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi on the question of GA vs LA and sedation, this is my experience...

ICSI #1 & 2 was never given the option of GA, just LA and pethadine. It took me absolutely ages to come round from the pethadine each time that the clinic suggested I go for gas and air for number 3. Well the gas and air was a lot of phone, but the EC hurt like hell!

When I was offered GA for ICSI #4 I jumped at it as I'd had a fairly rotten experience with LA and painkillers. I'm glad I did as I had 25 eggs and they said that would've been very uncomfortable for me if I'd been awake for it. However, after coming round from GA I promptly threw up everywhere (so much so that the nurse was shouting for help with more bowls! Sorry TMI!) and I still ended up staying in clnic for the rest of the day! Looking back, it was probably the start of the OHSS as that made me very sick. I would always opt for GA over LA though. I've never had problems with GA when I've had to have it with other operations, so I'm going to put it down to the OHSS and now the clinic know so they can give me a different GA next time.

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hey!

Thanks so much for the info. Will mention it to the doctor re the anti sickness. Good to hear you made a speedy recovery. I'm hoping for same response

You made me laugh about going to wrong car. This does make us dappy eh? Booked today off so in the garden where I can't do anything wrong! 

Pudding, hope u feel better soon 



bailey434 said:


> Hi *Pumpkin* I had a GA for my EC and felt fine as soon as I woke up! A bit dozey for about an hour (just napped in the bed) but they wouldn't discharge me until I'd eaten something, drunk something and had a wee, all of which I did within 30 mins of waking up. I was raring to get home but had to wait around for about 3 hours and had to have someone drive me home and stay with me overnight just in case. I was back at work the next day with no problems at all. I felt VERY bloated afterwards though and a little uncomfortable in terms of clothes. I was worried about being sick as I had previously been sick quite a lot atfer GA and so mentioned it to the anaesthetist and he just gave me a little bit more antisickness drug in the cocktail thing that they put in your hand. Definitely worth mentioning to the anaesthetist as it makes their job easier too if they know ahead and better for you if you're not sick etc after.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are all achy etc *Pudding*, do you think it's the drugs or could you be getting a cold? I had a headcold the first weekend of DR which was pretty fullon. Hope DH got back ok and not too late?
> 
> AFM, baseline scan went ok, they counted 14 follies and seemed pleased with that so they have put me on 300 menopur and will see how it goes. You are all making me laugh with the CRAFT moments, hadn't happened to me...until this morning when I tried to get back into someone else's car after the baseline appointment!!  Stood there for a good 2 minutes pointing the blipper at this black car that I thought was mine but obviously wasn't...luckily no-one else was around to see me looking like either a mad person or a car thief LOL!
> xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the well wishes Pumpkin, its still pretty bad, i feel all fuzzy in the head and the rest of my body its frustrating, I've done some work this morning and three loads of washing though so might have myself a nice little nap this afternoon it is Friday afterall!

Pudding
x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hey NatW
Thanks for all the info.

It's interesting to hear ladies experiences of both.

I was not given the option of GA at first NHS clinic but the lister offers it as standard. The less pain the better.

Thanks for sharing

X



NatW said:


> Hi on the question of GA vs LA and sedation, this is my experience...
> 
> ICSI #1 & 2 was never given the option of GA, just LA and pethadine. It took me absolutely ages to come round from the pethadine each time that the clinic suggested I go for gas and air for number 3. Well the gas and air was a lot of phone, but the EC hurt like hell!
> 
> When I was offered GA for ICSI #4 I jumped at it as I'd had a fairly rotten experience with LA and painkillers. I'm glad I did as I had 25 eggs and they said that would've been very uncomfortable for me if I'd been awake for it. However, after coming round from GA I promptly threw up everywhere (so much so that the nurse was shouting for help with more bowls! Sorry TMI!) and I still ended up staying in clnic for the rest of the day! Looking back, it was probably the start of the OHSS as that made me very sick. I would always opt for GA over LA though. I've never had problems with GA when I've had to have it with other operations, so I'm going to put it down to the OHSS and now the clinic know so they can give me a different GA next time.
> 
> xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Yes pudding, deffo a nap time. I'm in the garden growing my follicles!
X


----------



## bailey434

It's nearly nap time for me and I'm still at my desk. Very muggy in the office today, perfect going to sleep temperature...very dangerous!    Only an hour to go  
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

bailey

Hope the time goes quickly for you 

X


----------



## Sarapd

You'll love this one ladies. I'm at the hospital waiting to see a consultant about my dodgy knee and a nurse has just asked me if I'm here for the contraception clinic! Oh the irony of it.
Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

Stacey - Hi and sending lots of luck for this cycle  

Sara - Fab news on the follies   and it made my chuckle about the contraception clinic!  A friend of mine asked me for advice about a coil?!  Sorry love researching coils is not my priority!

Bailey - sympathize with the hot sweats and the dizziness - hope you can start stimms soon!

Pudding - Did you manage you snooze?  I was so ready for one today but think the kids might have run a mock if I'd crawled into the role play area and started to sleep!

Pumpkin - sounds lovely sitting outside, hope the heat gets you r follies growing.

Natw - Hope you're doing ok.


Hoping everyone doesn't mind me still popping on this thread - just want to see what's happening with you all and send lots of luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Oh the irony! 

I normally get asked am I pregnant (bloated tummy!). That ones always nice. Esp when they give up their seat for me!


----------



## bailey434

Dory please stay with us! I'm sure everyone will want. to hear how you are getting on too 

I'm SO sleepy now I'm home...lethal sitting down. trying to find small jobs to do so that if I do fall asleep I won't feel like I've not accomplished anything this evening 

Sara that is funny. It's mad isn't it that we probably all spent a good proportion of our 20's trying not to get pregnant and now the last thing we are thinking about is contraception 
xx


----------



## Rellie

Just a quick one ladies,  my first day back at work and i am pooped!!!!

I had a general on all 3 of my EC's i have to say i love the feeling of going under! i must be mad, i have only woke up once in a bad way, and felt quite sick. Last time, he gave me a little in the back of my hand to feel woosey, to which i promptly starting telling the anaestheist that i had read a book on a serial killer that was an anaesthetist! he quickly put more in my hand and i was off!, i have no idea if i got to the end of my story or not!

another day closer to OTD..xxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Morning girls, 

Hope you all have a fun weekend planned.

Thanks for the welcome, and sorry I've not had the chance to read back the last few pages to catch up but I just want to quickly ask some advice - how long after the scratch did you still have bleeding? I had the scratch on Wednesday and still have some blood this morning - is this normal? I stopped taking my HRT on Wednesday also so should get 'a period' next week, which is when I phone the clinic and they tell me when to start the estregen. I just want to make sure this is blood from the scratch and not from stopping my HRT. 

Wishing everyone the best, wherever in the cycle you are, really hope to read some good news on here soon 

Take care everyone, and hopefully we all get some sunshine today

xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hi I am starting second round on the 21st of May so probably a lot later than most of you is there a May/ June board?


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Charlotte 

When you say starting what stage will you be starting on the 21st?

I'm looking at EC the week of the 9 June so you may not be as far behind as you think?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey *Stacey*, I didn't really have much bleeding after scratch so can't help much sorry. *Pudding* what was your experience?

Have my own little weird thing that happened today, I started my DR bleed last Saturday and it stopped on Wed/Thurs but then seems to have started back up a bit today? Has anyone else had this? I've started stimming today as planned but the clinic isn't open for phone calls over the weekend helpfully!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I only had real bleeding straight after the procedure, the nurse said I shouldn't have had any and sent me off to go and pee, I had quite a lot when I wiped and was worried but she said that was okay and I should just get ready to leave and see how it was, so I got dressed and packed up my stuff and went back to the loo and I only had a light pink smear she said that was fine it went like that for a couple of hours but stopped by the evening.

I also got what I thought was spotting on Wednesday but it was only once and so I don't know if it was for sure or if I imagined it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Rellie

Hey pudding and bailey! hope all good with you are both coming along nicely!   

HI Stacey, i had a bit of blood after the scratch yes, fresh and pinky, and for a day or 2 after minimal stringy black bits (tmi), you have to remember that any thing internal like that has to push the old blood out, so you can expect a bit. Any fresh blood, like with anything though, a good few hours after the procedure maybe call the clinic?? xx

Dory dont go anywhere! i love catching up with what your up to around the threads...  

Sarapd, hope the knee is ok and you didnt come out of there with condoms and the pill instead!!!!  

Pumpkin, look after those follies!

AFM, well, i am 4dp5dt today, well 3.5 days past, i didnt have my transfer till 5.30 on wednesday PM, and i feel really deflated. I feel better than ever! after all the drama that they cant put to in because of the risk, i have lost a few pounds, lost a lot of the bloating and back up to strength. 

Now surely if the little embie had got itself snug i would have been feeling rough as they predicted or at least be getting the af pains i have when i have had the 2 bfp's i have had previously. I actually feel great! i felt sooooo bad after EC, i mean i couldnt move and my body has amazingly fixed itself, better than on any of my previous transfers / collections. Even on Wednesday the doc was like you should be "Sooo sore"!

Now i was in the garden yesterday, and as i was turning over whilst lying down, i felt ovary twinges, (im bound too, apparently they were huge!). I also have large boobs, although they arent small anyway and they are tender to prod, (i have been prodding!) and if i think about it i may have had the odd twinge again on my left, but maybe ovaries again. Its all so disheartening. I used to have a 28 day cycle that changed a few months ago to 34 days would you belive so in my calculations i am not actually due AF till on or around the 29th, i do get symtoms about 10 days before, so on normal cycles i would be well into that, where as now, i am just getting there. I also have a milky white discharge, again TMI sorry!   i have googles this but again that sends you mad and seems normal!   I dont know! any advise appreciated. as i am having another melt down! sorry ladies! This does not get easier! scrap how many times you ave done it!

I am treating you like a counselling service, maybe think about charging!    use me as a test case..

Yours again going slightly insane   

Rellie

xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Pudding I'm starting DR on 21st May, baseline booked for 11th June EC approx 23rd June, how are you doing?
They booked me in so quick I have never been so shocked in my life! After the last failed round I am not thinking more than a few days ahead at a time as I was convinced it would work last time & I think that really hit me emotionally so I'm feeling a bit surreal about the whole thing. I never thought I would do another round as I find the whole experience pure hell but I'm hoping it will all be worth it.
Rellie - any of your symptoms could be the fertility drugs they send us crazy! I think our OH should get a warning stuck to us saying "approach with caution" 

Charlotte x


----------



## Dory10

Rellie - You aren't going bonkers, it's just the normality of 2ww!  I was exactly the same both cycles (you'd think we'd get better wouldn't you?)  I remember walking around all day one day constantly prodding my boobs to see if they were still sore!

Charlotte - Hi and lots of luck with your cycle  

Pudding, Bailey, Natw, Sara, Stacey, Pumpkin - Hope you're all having a nice weekend in the sun.  I am planning to drink chilled shloer from a wine glass later in the garden  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi,

I'm new to FF and thought this section was the best for me as I'm on second cycle just started gonal-f today. Doing ICSI this time after failed IVF. Can I join this group? 

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Nikki

Welcome to the thread!

How are you doing so far?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi pudding,

All okay with first injection after a bit of a palava working out when the first day of my cycle was due to very annoying spotting. Thought it would be helpful to chat with people throughout this one as the last I spent ages reading these threads but not participating.

I'm on a short protocol this time which is great as anything to reduce the number of injections and time has got to be good. Worked out that EC should be around 1st June.

How are you getting on? Have you done the long or short protocol? 

X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi Rellie,

Just reading your last post, Dory is right, it's just the usual 2ww bonkers of reading in to every tiny feeling. I had twinges on left hand side. I've been telling myself this time not to read into things but I know I'll be googling away.

Stacey - I only bled a little the same day as the scratch but I was told that I was likely to spot for a couple of days so I think that's totally normal as long as it's not too heavy I guess.

X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks all, I'm still bleeding (more than spotting, but not full on flow) and it seems a bit red today so I'm pretty sure it's AF, rather than from the scratch, which is earlier than expected but I guess everyone is different! My clinic isn't open today, so will phone first thing tomorrow. 

The chilled glass of shloer sounds nice Dory, we had a BBQ at a friends house yesterday, but it was too cold and windy so we had to eat inside! Now, I'm just having a cup of tea and going to watch Frozen.

This whole process drives you mad and the constant waiting, whether it be for AF, follies to grow or the 2ww, gives you far too much time to over think and analyse everything. 

Welcome Nikki.

Rellie, I hope your embie is hanging on, and you get some good news soon - when is your OTD?

xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Noodle, Welcome and thank you. It is all just a waiting game and i think with all the new drugs i am on this time i have to take it in my stride and not over think anything. Yeah right!!

Hi Stacey, its the 25th... Hope your ok, Sounds like AF now

Dory, enjoy that wine! (ahem shloer! ssshhhh we wont tell)!

all the other ladies, happy sunday!!!!!!! afm, i went to the zoo today and felt absolutely goosed about an hour, came home and had a nap! quite ice actually! lets see what tomorrow brings..... its another day and a step closer to OTD, what will be will be. I go from being elated to absolutely unconsolable...

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Evening Ladies

*Rellie * I have been knackered today too the down regs have really hit me hard again.

I had a nice little nap this afternoon that was just the ticket but I am bushed again now!

I'm also really missing my DH, he's only been gone two days but I hate it when he is away!

*Nikki* I'm on the long protocol and as you can see from the above really suffering with the down regs, the hot weather probably isn't helping!

Hope you have all had a nice weekend!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

Hope you've all had good weekends. I've been busy doing lots of 'physical' jobs (dog clipping, window sanding and staining, gardening and lawn mowing) trying to get them out of the way before going away for the bank holiday weekend and then not being able/allowed to after EC. Just need an extra day in the weekend to catch up on myself now! 

Day 2 of stimms has been annoying with the needle not wanting to go in where I tried....3 tries later (!!) and I found a spot but was a little stressed by then and looking forward to a few bruises tomorrow  I seem to constantly be going to the loo to filter the 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk that I'm now on, went to a nearby fayre this afternoon and got half way there and thought 'they'd better have loos of some kind there'!! 

*Pudding* the hot weather is lovely but not good at night I've found....had the window open last night AND a fan on and was still roasting hot, I suppose on the plus side it's got to be good for the follies 
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - It made me chuckle reading your comment about the loos - I went on a walk in the woods with DH when I was stimming and drinking like a fish, I made him stand guard while I nipped behind a tree!

Rellie - Thanks, I loved my fake wine  

Stacey - I love that film!

Nikki - Hi and welcome to the thread  

Pudding - Feel for you DRing in this weather, I was like a radiator!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Haha Dory, I've had to do that before now and wasn't even doing treatment!  

I'm sure my colleagues must think I've got some kind of bladder issue as unfortunately where my team sits is the furthest it could possibly be from the toilets. Hot flushes have kicked in over here, currently have all the doors and windows open. Luckily (?!) they don't seem to last very long but last night both me and the dog just didn't know what to do with ourselves....mind you she doesn't have the excuse of being full of hormones  

Hope everyone is ok  
xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Bailey laughing at the dog comment perhaps she things your going mad lol I think we should have an "approach with caution" sign stuck to us during all this so our other halfs remember we have a good excuse to be crazy hahaha x


----------



## bailey434

Indeed Charlotte, we could maybe have those bleeping noises like when a lorry reverses too!! I've got a weekend away with all of my family coming up and will be in the last week of stimms...not a great time to be in a small cottage with them if the weather turns nasty and I'm feeling hormonal/ultra sensitive/hot flushy!  

I'm sure the dog knows something is going on, she sits at my feet and watches me do my injections with her head tilted to the side in her questioning stance 
xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Dogs are such loving creatures I think all dogs are super cute OH thinks I'm mad & that's just with dogs! I hope your trip goes well & that the weather is good. My OH is worried about my shoe & bag collection as when I get emotional I shop & I have way to many as it is! X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey that's so funny about what you said about your dog knowing something is going on I think they def know!

Now, no laughing at me but I watched a show about hoarders last night and this woman was taking about her deep seated psychological reasons for hoarding stuff and I just started crying! I was at my parents house and in two seconds I had my two pups and my mum and dads dog at my feet whimpering and trying to climb on me to lick my face!

They know when I am feeling sad I don't even have to be crying and they come and sit next to me they are very intuitive!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aww yes they are great at picking up signs and knowing when they need to be a bit more gentle, Mexi sits by my feet and puts her head on my knee and just gives me this sad face look in sympathy bless her. Apparently I read somewhere they read body language a lot of the time and so that's why sometimes when you get up to go somewhere in the house they almost know what you are going to do.
xx


----------



## Calladene

Hello iv had a bleed since ivf and now 15april it came ...
I was due on the 15th may and it's still not here ...
What is going on!!!!! 33 days now I'm always 28 xz


----------



## bailey434

Hey Calladene

My cycle went completely to pot after my first treatment and took about 33 days to come along so I wouldn't worry too much although it is frustrating. I was really regular at 28 days before, you can try and drink parsley tea which can help bring it on if you want to.

Completely random question but have you tested just to be sure??
xx


----------



## Calladene

Lol someone else asked me that!
I had failed fertilisation so defo not!!! Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey ladies!

*Rellie* how are you doing babes? Another day closer to OTD!

I've been suffering with the hot flushes today, I felt hot earlier and when I glanced in the mirror I saw my face was bright red like a post box! It looked like I was about to explode!

Im still exhausted all the time and had another lovely nap on the sofa with the doggys this afternoon.

Hope you are all doing better than me today, I feel very useless, I can't seem to do anything without having a sit down afterwards!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Welcome to the hot flushes club Pudding 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

It's insane isn't it, I don't know what is worse the hot flushes I had in November when I was constantly having to strip off or having them in the heat of the summer when you are a tally worried you will self combust!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

At least at the moment I can blame it on the weather and the lack of air con in our office and others are feeling the heat (not as much obviously) whereas in Jan it was more obvious as it was just me saying 'is it hot in here?'   Managed to borrow a desk fan today which was bliss 

I mainly seem to find my face gets the worst of it, I literally feel like I'm under a heat lamp when they happen...like this....  ha ha!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Morning all, hope you are all ok

Has anyone else noticed that eating a high protein diet has erm, how should I put it, certain side effects?  I'm feeling a little 'bunged up' at the moment eventhough I'm drinking over 2 litres of water. I had some lactulose last night and haven't used it before but am finding it too as certain 'windy' side effects....anyone else had this issue?   

Any other thoughts about what I could take/eat to help everything get moving. I reckon it's the milk that hasn't helped as I'm eating plenty of fresh veg, salad and fruit and drinking lots of water, no caffeine or fizzy drinks either.

Sorry for TMI at this time in the morning  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Bailey - I'm the same. Thank goodness for Lactulose though! It's what the nurse recommended last time. 

I really feel for you with the hot flushes - I had them when I was DRing for my FET. 

I'm on day 7 of stims and it's going very slowly but I think I'm getting there.

Dory - how are you? When is your first scan?

Pudding - when do you start stimming?

Hello to anyone else I've forgotten.

Lots of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Im day 6 of menopur, also cetrotide and gonasi. So far im having period pain, headaches, feeling hot and bothered and a bit of breast tenderness. Hard to tell if my tummy pains are just from the injections or if things are taking effect. 
Im eating brazil nuts. Trying to eat healthy but went of meat the past few weeks since they put me on metformin. Seem to be craving carbs the past few days so been trying to follow green slimming world days and not deny myself too much because im usually low carb due to pcos but think they might do me good the next few weeks. Seem to be craving soft hot comforting food so having rice and pasta a lot, craved rice pudding the other day even though I never really bother with it  but a mullerice took that craving away. 

Did anyone else have nothisterone to induce a period? Seemed to gain a lot of weight on them and was constantly starving so a bit stressed with the gain before the ivf even began. I gain on the meds then even worse gains at the end as tend to badly ohss. Im on a protocol to try reduce ohss so just hope it prevents it but im also worried I dont respond as well

Yeah im noticing im constipated past few days. I have ibs so  have problems anyway.  Also my diet has changed as as im low carb usually meat and fish but have allowed more carbs the past few days. 

Need to up my water. I dont drink much liquids at best of times but im trying to keep bottle of water with me. Find im ok in the house sipping away but hard when you go out and about. Might buy the big bottles of water then say I need to finish the lot within the day 

Think the drugs maybe taking effect today feeling a bit annoyed and irritable for no good reason xxx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Bailey & Pudding, ionly DR'd once and i got to a stage i was like, this is fine, dont know what everyone is going on about, im sailing through this, then BOOM! hot sweats, tears, paddys, paranoia! (that was weird!) i thought everyone knew i was going through a mini menopause! I also think the fact they switch of your periods puts extra stress on your body. I remember going to the doctors about my leg, and then going into "i think im going insane" he had no idea what to do wth me, and said if you werent going through IVF i would give you vallium!!!!! haha!

Hi Dancingqueen, i had northisterone, and i cant remember any side effects, i am also on metformin, they do help you get rid of carbs better something to do with helping you sort out your insulin. I also crave carbs like mad!

Sarahp, good luck with stims, this was my most successful stim protocol, i wish the best for you!

Hi Calledene, my longest was 34 days before another period, nightmare, feeling huge the last week! hope it comes soon for you.

AFM, i have just had my 2nd lipid transfusion, so i am off today, i am missing my friends funeral as it is over an hour away and the nurse has only just left, i feel awful, but i know he would have wanted me to choose the lipids. It had to be done today. Its all strange, as i am not a fan of early testing and because i was having lipids, and the funeral, i decided to test, i am 7dp5dt, and it was a BFP! i am so scared its the trigger, and also because of my history i cant get too excited. But i feel because of that it made my decision to stay home and get the lipids an not go to the funeral the right one to make. I know he will understand, i still feel a bit $hit though.... Please please please let this test be correct.........

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Rellie

I don't think the trigger would still be in your system at 7dp5dt but I can definitely identify with your desire not to get too excited so will say no more right now, just know I am thinking of you and sending you and your embie positive vibes!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Wow everyone's online this morning 

Glad it's not just me then with that nice side effect! I didn't have it last time until after ET with those nasty pessaries but this time around I'm more informed about diet ect and drinking my full one litre a day of milk which I don't think I did last time around. Fingers crossed it will help.

*Dancingqueen* I'm just a day behind you in stimms and *Sara* is a day ahead 

*Rellie* will keep everything crossed!   Like you I didn't really have many symptoms the first time around and thought was coping very well with treatment...until the 2ww when I just went a little mad and was googling like mad at any symptom.

Any news *Calladene*?

Hey *Dory*, hope you are hanging in there ok

*Pudding* is your hubby back yet? When do you start stimming?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Bailey

No DH isn't back until next week, in a way I think it's a good thing as I can't unleash the down reg crazy on him!

I don't when I will start stimminh till I have my AF and it is refusing to show up! I had my Hysto and scratch 12 days ago and started down reg 8 days ago.

Day 28 of my cycle was yesterday and once again I find myself wishing the witch would show up which is a strange turn of events isn't it!

Seeing more than the usual number of women with babies walking past my kitchen today!

Think I will go out but then again they will just follow me, it's definitely a conspiracy, or .............hang on.....................could it be like magpies, maybe the more babies I see the better? Ah the silver lining to torture by baby!

Oh yeah also I lost more weight so I am down below my original target! It's the least I have weighed for a long time and when is aw the scales did a little dance!

On the downside I ate a cupcake earlier! I didn't mean to but it begged me to eat it and it looked so sad I had to help it out!  I'm going to aqua tonight though so will burn it off!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Wow well done for more weight loss and especially during down regs, that's impressive! I think a little treat now and then does us all good so don't beat yourself up, you have to celebrate the little things or else life would just be so monotonous.

I'm sat here eating my avocado, baby spinach, cucumber, tomato and walnuts salad and quite enjoying it but would just love an ice cream or some choc to top the meal off 
xx


----------



## Dory10

Rellie -   Congratulations, lovely piece of news for today!

Pudding - Yep it's ironic how we spend most of our lives wishing AF would do one and then we have to will her along  

Bailey - Lucky you with a desk fan and I was the same with feeling a bit bunged up in fact I still am.

Sara -  Slow and steady wins the race  

Dancing Queen - I'd say the period/tummy pains are good sign that the menopur is working it's magic on your follies.

Charlotte - Hope you're doing ok.

Afm - A bit less tired today but managed a very long sleep last so that has helped.  I've got a very early scan booked for Friday at EPAU (not my favourite place)  it's a bit early for my liking as I'll only be 6+2 but I didn't want to turn down a like gold dust offer of a scan there.  Just nervous and   all is ok.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Good evening ladies, 

Well done on the weight loss pudding, it's difficult trying to be good when you feel as though you should be able to treat yourself to make up for all the other stuff we have to put ourselves through!

Rellie, got everything crossed for you, I hope this will be the first of many happy stories  

Hi to everyone else, I hope the various side effects you are all having aren't too bad and you're all coping ok.

AFM, just waiting for AF. I don't have periods naturally so no idea when it is due! Although nurse did say last week it should be 7-10 days and today is day 6 so hopefully in next couple of days.

I have a question re diet - I know for a fresh cycle the gallons of milk and water and protein is good to help follies grow, but is there anything in particular I should be eating/drinking for a frozen cycle? Apart from generally being healthy? I switched to de-caf tea a few weeks ago but is there anything else I should do?
I tried to make an appointment with an acupuncturist but the first appointment they could give me was 10th June! I may have had ET by then so didn't make an appointment. So if I need another cycle, I'll need to make sure and phone much further in advance!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Stoacey

I would think, although I've not had a FET, that it would be similar to advice for pregnant ladies? No caffeine, alcohol, fizzy drinks/sweetners etc, plenty of water and fresh fruit and veg, brazil nuts are good for implantation (about 3 a day).

You could keep an eye on this thread that I found a couple of nights ago which has a little info on it but could get more http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=320917.0

Fingers crossed for AF showing up 
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, how are you all? I know I have been off for a while and I'm sure I  got loads to catch up! Lol
I wanted to ask a quick question, did you ladies feel bloaty and constipation feeling after egg collection? I have a horrible constipation feeling, I need the loo but nothing comes. Sorry! Lol I've got my embryo transfer in 3 hours and am very excited but little worried about the constipation. I've not emptied myself for the pas 4 days? That's not normal is it?
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi YearningHeart

Yes is the short answer! I was really bloated after egg collection, not so much constipation, but have that at the mo with stimming. I would recommend getting some lactulose (you can get it from most chemists just over the counter) especially as I assume you will be on progesterone now too which can cause everything to get a bit backed up. Other natural things are eating more fibre (all bran, prunes or prune juice) and lots of water to flush your body through. Also ask at the clinic when you go in and see what they recommend, they might be able to give you something else maybe?

Hope all goes well later on    
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone!

Congrats Rellie, sounds like good news! Will have fingers crossed for you.

Bailey/Pudding and everyone else feeling menopausal, just think it's only short term and it will pass soon. I must admit I've never had the hot flushes every time I've DR'd, but last time my blood pressure dropped really low (I think it was like 90/50) and I felt sick from dizziness. I felt immediately better once I reduced the DR and started stimming even though the nurse at the clinic had never heard of low blood pressure being a side effect from the Synarel. What can I say? I'm speshul!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

AFM I had my scratch on Tuesday and it was a little bit traumatic to say the least! Because I have a tilted womb the Dr struggled to pass the catheter through my cervix to perform the scratch. He then had to reposition my cervix so it was in the right place and he did this by clamping it! The actual procedure was quite painful too and I think I worried my DH and the theatre nurse as apparently all the colour drained from my face and they thought I was going to pass out. The nurse kept asking me if I wanted gas and air, but I knew it would be over soon so I declined. On the up side though I've had very little bleeding and absolutely no pain after, which I thought I might! Oh well, fingers crossed it does the job 

Love to all
xx


----------



## bailey434

Blimey Nat, that all sounds traumatic!!    Well done for coping with it all though and fingers crossed it will help this time around  
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Bailey - Oh thanks for those tips. Yes I will try bran flakes, I would definitely have to add some honey or so, its such a dull cereal dont you think! haha You know its funny in my first IVF I had the bloatyness and not much of constipation, this time is kind of the other way round. Anyways forget me, Im happy to hear you are on stims!! Good luck, how many days have you been doing the stims for? This is your second IVF right? I hope you get a BFP!! X

I was supposed to have my embryo transfer today,l got all ready to leave the house until a call came. The embryologist called saying they are going to do the tranfer on day 5, something about blast day 5. What is that? lol Im going to google and read it but its always easier to hear from people! He gave good news that made my day. I had 17 eggs collected of which 12 fertilised. From that 12 they have 10 top quality embryos. 

I hope everyones dreams come true! xx


----------



## Pudding34

*YearningHeart*

A 5day blast is a more advanced embryo they are considered to be better than a 2 or 3 day embie as they have made it to the point of blastocyst which is the point just before it hatches (you can also get a hatching blast) if an embryo gets to this point the chances of it progressing to implant are considered to be higher.

This is great news, poorer quality embryos rarely get to blast so if they have that is wonderful! You fertilisation rate is also amazing well done you!

*AFM* AF has arrived! I have welcomed her with open arms for a change! However I am having a lot of cramping this morning which I guess is the norm after a scratch? Just waiting for my clinic to tell me when to start stimminh!

Reality of the cycle is setting in now!I'm getting scared again that it won't work!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey YearningHeart

Yes second time around for me, Day 6 of stimms today and off for a scan tomorrow to see how it's all coming along   

Ah the dreaded call! I had that last time around just as I was leaving the house at about 7am on Day3. It means that they are probably doing well and so they want to push the transfer to Day 5 so that they can see further development and pick the best one(s) to put back in. They can see better cell division by Day 5 and so can see better quality embryos. A balstocyst is what a Day 5 embryo is called. 10 top quality is very good, well done embies (and you!), not surpised they are going for Day 5 transfer then as you have plenty of embryos to 'play with' so to speak. 

Keep us informed on Saturday 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Yay Pudding, great news! 

Mine AF was VERY heavy and crampy this time around after the endo scratch so be prepared  

When will you know about stimming? Do you have to phone it to let them know? I'm always amazed by how every clinic/hospital does things just slightly different. Mine one gets you to start DR on Day 21, then you go in for a baseline scan 16 days later and start stimms on the day after (which would be Day 8 of my cycle). 

It does suddenly catch up with you doesn't it. I felt like that last week at the baseline scan, it was like 'oh right, yes I remember now...here we go again....!'  

How nice was it last night to be a be cooler overnight? apart from the occasional flush I slept so much better
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks ladies for the info, so nice and clear to understand, I searched google which sometimes confuses me with the long explanations and fancy words! lol

pudding - Good to hear you are happy for AF, It is nice when you need it for treatment. Is it IVF you are doing? Good luck with it. x

bailey - Yeap mine was in the morning, like at 8am. Good thing they called before I left the house not that I would of minded because it was good news! Good luck with your scan tomorrow. This is my second IVF too, oh we are not too far apart. Its nice to have ladies who are on similar days with treatment. 
I will keep you posted, let us know how your scan goes tomorrow.. hopefully many perfect size follicles x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies, bailey, dory, Nat, pudding, Stacey, yearning heart...

Just been catching up on your posts...

Had my EC yesterday and collected 5 eggs. Out of that 4 fertilised so we are chuffed!!! They are talking about going to blasts... Will know more Saturday morning. Yippee! Xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh lots of activity going on 

Great new Pumpkin 80% fertilisation is fantastic!Well done    
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

pumpkin - Thats great!!!! Well done! Yaay your like similar stage as me. How exciting, hope we all get BFP! x


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Pumpkin.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Congrats *Pumpkin* that is a wonderful fertilisation rate, must have been good quality eggs you had there what was your secret? Did you do anything specific before EC?
I hope you are resting now!

*YearningHeart* due to MF (DH has a very low sperm count) we are actually doing ICSI and it is our third cycle after a fresh one last August and a frozen one in December.

The dreaded update call in the morning leaves your heart in your mouth doesn't it!

On our first cycle they called me at about 7:30 am and it felt like the embryologist spent about an hour explaining who he was, inside I was shouting just get on with it what is wrong? There was nothing wrong, he had us down as privately funded and asked us if we wanted one or two, I had to explain we were NHS and so only allowed one and he said oh yes sorry to have bothered you! I honestly nearly threw up after that call!

I couldn't call on our frozen cycle I guessed that they would call me if there was a problem, we were already on the road anyway by the time them were up and running and I would have collapsed if they had said go home, so we just held our breath and kept going, the nurse actually said oh we thought you may have forgotten! Forgotten silly woman!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi *pudding*

I eat healthy whole foods (usual fish, chicken, brown rice, plenty fruit and veg and made my own juices, avocados, nuts, almond milk, whey protein shakes, 2 litre water...), rested more, enjoyed some sunshine, pregnacare, dhea, coq10 and l'arginine...

Avoided alcohol, too much sugar, crisps, the white stuff, processed food.

Also on thyroxine now and steroids and obviously new clinic, drugs and protocol.

We only got 2 eggs last time so very pleased 

X


----------



## NatW

Pumpkin, that's fantastic! Well done!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Yearningheart - Great news about your embies    Good luck for Saturday.

Pumpkin - That's a fantastic fertilization rate -   for the next 5 days for you.

Pudding - Glad AF has reared her ugly head and hope it's not too painful.

Natw - Bless you, that sounds very painful at the time but hoping it does the trick and glad to hear you've not been in pain since!

Bailey - Glad to hear you slept a bit better, it is so hot at night at the moment never mind all our extra hormones!

Stacey - I've not done a FET either but would say healthy eating and gentle exercise plus the pre-pregnancy vitamins sound good.

Sara, Rellie - Hope you're both ok.

Afm - Another hurdle tomorrow so  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks ladies for all your well wishing! i tested again today, i expected a darker line and it wasnt, just the same, so its been a terrible day feeling pants. Still clearly positive but not darker  

Dory all the best for tomorrow!

Pumpkin & yearningheart welldone!!! Great numbers

Natw, we tried to give you the nice stories and look what happens on your scratch! oh well all over now! (thank god i hear you saying!)

Pudding, Yay! aunt flo has arrived! it wont hurt as much as you really need this one......! it will be over before you know it...

Bailey, hope the heat has turned itself down for you! 

afm, i have been getting lots of shooting pains etc, my abdomen hurts if i have the slightest bit of urine in it again, a little bit similar to a mild ohss... i have had another positive this morning on a frer but i was expecting a darker line and it is just the same, clearly visable but not darker... so that has knocked me for 6.. I also feel so goosed i have taken myself off to bed after dp picked up a chippy tea which i cant even eat as i feel sick. its awful and i am obviously worrying far too much which isnt helping...


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the link Bailey, I'll have a read of it.

Well done Pumpkin and Yearning Heart, fingers crossed for you.

Glad AF has arrived Pudding, I'm still waiting for mine, really hope it arrives soon. I'm feeling a bit grumpy today so hoping that's a sign she's on her way!

Sorry you had a bad experience with the scratch Natw, but good that you didn't have much pain/bleeding afterwards.

Hope tomorrow goes well for you Dory.

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Morning all

So I've been for my Day 7 scan. At baseline they saw 14 follicles, 7 on each side. Today I have 9 on the right and 2 on the left that are very small. So basically the left side needs to get its act together. They were pleased with the sizes on the right and just said to keep going with everything I'm doing and we'll see what's happening next Wednesday at the next scan. So all ok but I feel a bit deflated about the left ovary. Last time it was a bit behind in growth than the right one but not as much as this.  

Any news *Stacey* on the AF? Hope so!

How are you feeling today *Rellie*? OTD is Sunday yes?

Thinking of you *Dory* today, got everything crossed for you   
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* 11 is still really good don't best hard on your left ovary I'm sure she is doing her best!  ha ha! Seriously it is still good numbers have they said how much longer they want you to stimm for?

*Dory* hope all goes well today Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Bailey - that's really good. My left side is lagging behind too but it always does. I had one cycle where it didn't do anything! Day 8 for me and I've got 5 good sized ones and a few other smaller ones that probably won't catch up. Looking like EC will be next Wednesday or even Friday. Back in on Monday for another scan and start Cetrotide tonight.
Dory - hope all went ok today. 
Sorry for no other personals - I'm on my phone at work.
Thinking of you all.
Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good luck with EC *sara* and any news *dory?*


----------



## noodlehead

Hi, just been catching up on the last few days posts.

Congratulations Dory & Yearning heart, really good going.

Pudding - funny isn't it how it must have been the first time in ages you were willing AF to come. I had that the other day.

Bailey - 11 is great. I had my scan yesterday at day 5 and it looked like 8-10 of a decent size. As I'm on short protocol they said I might have EC as early as next thur/fri. Scanning again tues.

I've been so drowsy as I can see loads of other have. I sneaked home from work early today as so bloated and tired. I didn't know that milk was supposed to be so good, read that and poured myself a big glass.

Keeping fingers crossed and sending positive vibes to everyone. 

Nikki xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Dory - Thanks! Hope everything goes well for you (Whatever it is that you doing)

Rellie - Hey don't worry or stress, I know easy said than done but stress does not good. When do you have your blood test? I hope everything goes well for you.

Stacy - Thanks! Hope AF arrives for you soon 

bailey - Dont worry about which side has more, hopefully it should not matter. With this round of IVF for me, the left side was responding veerryyyy slow in comparison to the right side which had many follicles, I was thinking 'Whattt! why is that!' the nurse its alright. Good to hear they are growing and are good size so far

- What is happening to Dory? Iv noticed everyone is commenting about her, is she having embryo transfer? Sorry I tried reading back but cant understand the updates. Im so curious. 

Hope everyone is well, I am still trying to get the hang of who is at what stage  Iv got my E.T tomorrow morning and then the dreaded 2ww. I think I will be here more now. lol x


----------



## YearningHeart

noodle - Thanks! Are you doing stims now? I read milk is good, this time i did have few glasses of milk which I dont mind since I love milk 
Hope all goes well for you. x


----------



## Dory10

Thank you for all the   for today everyone, really needed and appreciated!

Anyway after a very anxious hours wait (they were running behind), we got to see our little Squirt with an amazing teeny tiny heartbeat!  The sonographer was fantastic and afterwards we even had a laugh at the image of my churning bowel on screen!  She even printed us off a photo, not that there is much to see at this very early stage but to us it is perfect.  From experience we know it is still such early cautious days but it's another little hurdle.  They've also booked me in for another scan in a couple of weeks so  

Nikki - Enjoy the milk    We were getting through about 12 pints a week - I got asked in the supermarket if we had a huge family I daren't admit it was just me and DH!

Sara - Not too long until EC for you, hope those follies grow big and strong over the weekend.

Bailey - Sending   to your left ovary.

Pudding - Hope you're doing ok?

Rellie - How are you today?

Stacey, Pumpkin and Yearning heart - Hope you're all o.


Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Oh that's great news *Dory*! 

Lovely u have a photo well done xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh Dory thats amazing! gantastic, that is such a milestone for you!   

Well i have had another BFP, a little darker, but not much, i rang the clinic as my OTD is Sunday i thought i would tell them as i need more drugs. The nurse was congratulation me, and i found it too hard to listen too as i am soo scared.... so i was like i have a long way to go, she said a line is a line and you must trat yoursef as PG, they dont offer bloods, which is awful! I have to go tomorrow and pick up a prescription, and also book for a scan on the 10th June! My birthday!!!! please please please let this result be real and the little bean will hang around, this feeling is worse that the rest of the whole process.... probaby beause i know how it feels.... xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant new *Dory*, must have been an amazing feeling 

Good news too *Rellie*, a line is a line and you've not even got to OTD yet 

*Pudding* I'm back next Wednesday which will be Day 12 of stimms and the plan is to do EC on Friday but last time they added a few more days of stimms as some of the follies weren't quite as big as others so could get pushed again I just don't know.

Good luck for tomorrow *YearningHeart* how many are you putting back?

*Noodlehead *you are just 2 days behind me then 

*Sara* what is cetrotide? Well done on the scan for you too 

how weird that a lot of us seem to have lazy left ovaries 

xx


----------



## Rellie

My god, my english and grammar is terrible on that post! i really should read things before posting!


----------



## bailey434

Blame it on the hormones Rellie    
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Evening Ladies, 

Sounds like those of you stimming are all doing well, hope those follies keep growing.

Brilliant news Dory, we're all wishing the best for you 

Rellie, that really would be the best birthday present, sending you and your bean lots of positive happy thoughts.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

I'm still on knicker watch, nothing happening yet, although having lots of symptoms. I've been tired and grumpy the last two nights, my boobs feel heavy and a bit tender, which I don't normally get, but no stomach cramps yet. I feel as though I'm on meds even though I'm not. I just don't feel quite right. I guess it's just my body preparing for a bad AF - I think I read quite a few of you had quite a bad one after having the scratch? I just want to eat chocolate and have a glass of wine but not allowed  Fingers crossed for tomorrow so I can phone the hospital and move onto the next stage! 

I hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend planned

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations *Rellie* that's fantastic!!

AFM, we have 3 'top quality' embryos!!! Other is nice, bit behind, might catch up, so we are having the 5 day transfer on Monday!!! So pleased. Embryologist said it's brilliant and I've done so well!!! Cried with happiness! Xxxx

And relax...


----------



## noodlehead

Morning,

Hope all is going well. Everyone seems to be doing brilliantly, keeping the positive vibes going for us all. It's good to be Saturday to stay home and drink lots of milk.

Rellie - congratulations- a line is a line, when do you have your scan. So excited for you. 

Dory - congrats  - so amazing to get to that stage,  best of luck with your little jumping bean.

Stacey - good luck for tomorrow. Ha knicker watch made me chuckle!

Yearning heart - hope ET goes well today - assuming you are day 5 so at least  your 2ww will actually only be  a 9 day wait! Fingers crossed for you.

Bailey & Sara - think we are all within a couple of days of each other.  Come on follies you can do it!! Nurse told me to talk to my follies so I have been, even sneakily when at work.

I've read that heat helps follies grow, is this right as I also thought I had read that you shouldn't get too hot and something about not boiling the eggs so I've been trying to keep cool but now I'm not sure. My cats make great hot water bottles for my belly and they love it so  need to know if heat is good or bad??

Xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh pumpkin sorry I left u out last post. That's brilliant 3 top quality ones and 5 day transfer. Congrats and sending positive vibes to your little embies sitting in a dish xx


----------



## noodlehead

Also pumpkin, my EC is thurs or fri so we could be having it on same day. I'll know on Tuesday I think. X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi noodle head! Great name  cats on your lap sound like a great way to keep your follies warm, brilliant!

Sounds like all the ladies are doing well, that's good x


----------



## Pudding34

Noodlehead I was wondering about the heat thing I have heard that a hot water bottle is a good idea to help grow the follies (obviously not after ET) but has anybody else had success with this?

I was wondering if we should have a schedule on the first page of this thread so we know when we are all having EC ET and OTD? We don't need to have a result section but just a quick reference so we all know what's happening!

Let me know what you think!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding, great idea. V hard to keep up. I've no idea how to do that tho.

So from what u said, heat is good up to ET, then keep cool, is that right?!

X


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin - Fab news   yey for your embies!

Nikki - I was also told by lots of ladies on here to use a hot water bottle to encourage my embies.  I didn't use it in the end until after EC to help with the aches but I did sit with my cup of tea resting on my ovary region.

Pudding -  sounds good to me then we can all send extra   on special days.

Stacey - I think the need for wine and chocolate is a good sign that AF is on her way!

Hoping any scans today have gone well and that EC comes quickly for all stimming ladies.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

*Noodlehead* yeah I've been told and read that hot water bottles (or cats or dogs) are good to help the follies grow but ONLY until EC, after that you should keep coolish and definitely no direct heat to your tummy as it is bad for the developing embryos. I trying it this time around 

Fantastic news *Pumpkin*, go embies! 

*Pudding* that would be useful yes, I have no idea how you do it though, do you? 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Noodlehead, that was what I heard I hoping one of the other ladies can confirm!

Dory do you want to give me your dates and I will modify the first post i made on the thread to add the list to it so we can kick it off with our first success story!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks all, trying to aim my cat more on to my belly but she keeps heading for the thighs which isn't going to be much use. I'll sneak her onto my belly when she's sleeping.

Yes Dory and Rellie first success stories on first page. Let me know how we can add to it. Next up yearning heart for a bfp, then the rest of us!

X


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - I meant to put that I only used it from EC until ET - as Bailey says don't use one after ET!

Pudding - I had EC on 23rd April, ET on 28th April and OTD was 11th May  

Yearningheart - How have you got on?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I have modified my first post on this thread so if you want to add to it just post the dates on here and I will modify it again to add the dates!

Yearningheart how did the transfer go? Hope you are resting up now!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi pud

Please can u add me
EC 21/05 ET 26/05 not sure when OTD will be?

Thanks hun  x


----------



## Pudding34

pumpkin I have added you just let me know when they give you an OTD.

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Fab thanks


----------



## YearningHeart

Thank you to every single one of you ladies for all your support and words!! 

Yep I did have my embryo transfer today. Out of 12 fertilised, 4 are of top quality. We got 2 embryos put in and 2 frozen. My 2ww starts now. My blood test is 09/06/14 Im just going to keep my mind busy so I dont have to keep thinking about it. Everything went well today, I was so nervous the nurse kept asking if I was alright because I looked really pale. I came home and had a little nap, felt so tired. Im just taking it easy now and resting. 

If anyone has any interesting tips of what to do and no to during the 2ww then do let me know 
Oh let me ask a question actually, during your 2ww did you ladies do the proper bed rest thing or did you do your normal activities (Obviously excluding heavy exercise, lifting etc) ?

Anyways hope you are all doing fab! xxx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Yearningheart - really glad ET went well and you have 2 safely on board. I didn't bed rest at all but did have the coffee table shoved up to my chair so I could sit with my feet up!  For the first few days I just pottered about the house, making drinks and snacks and cooking tea at night but other than that read and watched tv.  If I was tired I had a nap as figured it was my body telling me I needed it.  My mum lives near by and did my hoovering for me as I dusted and wiped!  I had the whole 2ww off but that was down to my job and not getting proper breaks during the day even at lunch.

Sending you lots of  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Congratulations yearning heart, that's great news. Obviously I've not had a bfp but last time I felt I didn't rest enough so my plan is bed rest day of the transfer and just as much chilling as poss and try to do what Dory said, take a nap if you are tired as I think your body tells you what it needs. Good luck x


----------



## YearningHeart

Dory - Oh right ok. Yeah I took 2ww completely from work and thats because my work can get pretty stressful and thats the last thing I need. How are you? How many weeks are you?
Hope all goes smooth and well for you! xx

noodle - Thanks!I hope you do get a BFP soon. Yeah during my first IVF I dont think I took much rest nor sleep, this time I will. Well today actually when I came back from the hospital I was so sleepy and tired so went straight to bed for like 2 hours nap. I will take that tip of rest when the body is tired!

Thanks ladies. xx


----------



## Pudding34

YearningHeart 

Congrats on being PUPO!

Hope you have been taking it easy today!

I have added your ET and OTD dates to the first post!

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding - thanks! Yep I have been relaxing and taking it easy, I'm going to just take it easy next 2weeks even though I'm so tempted to clean and do something. 
That's quite interesting.. Do you always update the 1st post? That's good I guess for new members. When is your OTD? I didn't notice it there

Hope everyone is doing well. Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi YearningHeart

Modifying the first post was an idea I had this week so we can keep track of when everybody's big dates are like they do on the official buddy threads.

I haven't started stimming yet so don't have dates to pout on but will when I know!

I'm running a few days later in this cycle as my AF last month was a few days later than expected so pushed me over a bit.

I actually have an AF related question, usually mine is bout 3-4 days long with a tampering at each end but after I had the scratch this one on down regs was full on straight away lasted two days and stopped just as abruptly, it was really heavy and I lost a lot of blood and clots but it didn't last as long as I expected is this normal?

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congrats *yearningheart* on being pupo! You look after yourself and no cleaning! X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Pudding34 said:


> Hi YearningHeart
> 
> Modifying the first post was an idea I had this week so we can keep track of when everybody's big dates are like they do on the official buddy threads.
> 
> I haven't started stimming yet so don't have dates to pout on but will when I know!
> 
> I'm running a few days later in this cycle as my AF last month was a few days later than expected so pushed me over a bit.
> 
> I actually have an AF related question, usually mine is bout 3-4 days long with a tampering at each end but after I had the scratch this one on down regs was full on straight away lasted two days and stopped just as abruptly, it was really heavy and I lost a lot of blood and clots but it didn't last as long as I expected is this normal?
> 
> Pudding
> X


Hi I think after the scratch nothing is normal. Alots been agitated so I'd expect more bleeding. If your concerned contact your nurses x


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies and congrats Yearning on being pupo....

Can you update me pudding?? OTD 25th and BFP. I have been testing since the 21st to be honest. I have not posted too much recently only because i am scared to death that the test will change into a negative! its silly isnt it! We all know how it feels to fail on these cycles though or miscarry unfortunately. Plus i have on and off AF / toilet pains! so not counting my chickens.

Pudding i canr really remember my DR AF, but since my last cycle in December my periods, have gone from bang on 28 days to anything upto 34, and also ranging from 2 day spot, 2 day severe then nothing to 3 days severe then stop dead, i am ot sure what has happened, but in the last 18 months i have had 4 transfers, including a DR anf FET transfer so my cycles are crazy! maybe combined with my age and drugs over this period also!. Its so hard to predict!

Hope all is ok, and you are ok too Bailey and all the other ladies i have missed, oh and Dory! i get on a roll and forget to be so personal..

mucho love

xx


----------



## Stacey84

Morning All, 

Congrats to all the PUPO ladies, fingers crossed you all get the BFP's you deserve. The nurse said to me after my last ET don't do anything you would regret doing, ie you don't want to look back and think, If I hadn't done xyz, maybe I would have got a BFP.... so if you don't feel like cleaning, don't do it. Or if you feel better taking time off work, do it. It depends on what your job is, it can be good to keep busy and helps to take your mind off the wait, but only if your job isn't too physically demanding.

Good idea re the first page Pudding, I can never keep up/remember who is at what stage!
I wish I could answer your question re AF but I'm still waiting for mine! Today is day 11 and the nurse said it would be 7-10 days so not sure what's going on. As I don't have periods naturally I don't really have a cycle to compare it to. I've had more PMT symptoms than I normally would but just nothing actually happening! I've read on here that drinking parsley tea can help - not sure if it works with medicated cycles but I'm giving it a try, just not sure how much parsley to use?

Anyway Pudding, I wouldn't be too concerned, as other have said, all the meds and prodding down there can mess everything up and we have no idea of what is normal anymore!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend, it's raining heavily where I am (Aberdeenshire) so not a nice day. I saw a recipe on another thread for protein pancakes, so away to attempt making those for breakfast

xx


----------



## Dory10

Rellie - I know I've already said this but as today is OTD here are Official CONGRATULATIONS    Fab fab news!

Pudding - Sorry I can't be more helpful about the scratch and AF but all the IVF meds play havoc with AF cycles.

Stacey - It's raining heavily again here (Derbyshire) as it was yesterday, those pancakes sound good - enjoy!

Yearning heart - Step away from the cleaning    

Pumpkin, Bailey, Nikki,  Sara and everyone else, hoping you're all doing ok on this wet bank holiday!

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations Rellie!!! BFP that's fantastic, look after yourself sweetie  x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello to everyone else, dory, Stacey , yearning heart, Bumpety, pudding, noodle, Nikki, Sara, so sorry if I've forgotten anyone!

Xx


----------



## YearningHeart

pudding - Yeah thats a great idea. I am still trying to get hang of who is on what stage! lol Hope its not too long before you start the stims 
Sorry I can thelp you with AF questions, I myself hardly ever get AF. 

pumpkin - Thanks,  Yep I am taking it easy and lots of rest

Rellie - Thanks, Congratulations on the BFP!!!  

Stacy - Thanks for those tips. Yeah you are right, I did take time off work and I taking it easy, I dont want to do anything that I will regret later. After reading your post I started craving pancake! haha

Dory - Yeah I said to myself I wont touch nothing ok not literally but no cleaning.

Im going to my mums today. I dont think i can stay in my house, its just so boring and all I am doing is searching about the 2ww, thinking about it and going on about it to my husband! haha 
At my mums house, I will family there who I chat to and it will keep my mind off the 2ww. So Im looking forward to going and getting pampered there! hehe


----------



## Pudding34

Congratulations Rellie! 

Two OTDs and two BFPs hope this trend continues!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Congratulations Rellie. Stay positive.

Pudding - my AF after scratch was odd too but very light and stopped suddenly so who knows. Suppose it effects everyone differently but I wouldn't worry. 

Hearing what everyone says, I think I'll try to take more time off after ET. I was thinking of a few days off before EC including a well times lazy bank hol and a few days off after ET but I suppose after ET is more important. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and feeling good, of course apart from the bloat and drowsiness of course!! 

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Just a quick one from me as internet is dire in mid-Wales (along with the weather!) 

Official congrats Rellie, brilliant news!!  

Pudding my AF was weird, full on like yours sounded for about 3 days and then stopped abruptly too, but came back 2 days later!, a lot lighter, and stayed for 1.5 days. phoned my clinic but they said not to worry and the drugs can affect different people differently.

Hello to everyone else, will catch up with you all after the weekend 
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

There is a lot of good news/updates in this thread.. Hopefully we all got a BFP!!


----------



## pumpkin1975

Ladies

Please can you help us? Embryologist called to say we can't go for transfer today. 3 embryos are still morulas on day 5 and they want to wait til tomorrow to see if they turn to blast day 6.

I'm so scared they might not make it. She said they're looking good just slow. What a headache!!!

Fingers and toes crossed. 

Anyone she'd any light in this??

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin -   We had 2 embies that hadn't gone to blast on day 5 but had by day 6, ours weren't the best quality ones either but they were just suitable to freeze on day 6 so there is hope for yours, sending them lots of  

Dory
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pumpkin - Awww hey try not to stress. I hope you have the embryo transfer soon and everything goes perfect!  
Let us know what happens.

Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi pumpkin,

It's a good thing really as if all 3 are at the same stage, they need to know which are best to put back in. I suppose if you could have 3 in they'd put them in today but as they don't allow that, they will be putting the best ones back. Fingers crossed you get some nice strong blasts tomorrow. Stay positive. Lots of blasty vibes over to your little embies. 

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks ladies... This is driving us mad! X


----------



## Sarapd

Pumpkin - I had a 6 day blast frozen and used it for FET, which has given us our only BFP to date.
They just want to make sure they get the best one for you.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Sara

My fear is that they will stop growing... Wish I could FF to the morning. We have 3 tho, so there's hope, just gotta pray they keep going xx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin, I'm praying with you Hun! 

AFM I got the call from my clinic today I will start stimming on Wednesday with first scan next Tuesday! 

A very wise woman I met on this forum told me everything is just one more step so that is how I look at it now instead of letting it overwhelm me!

I have had a lot of hot flushes today which was annoying as I needed to try on my nice dresses for my friends upcoming wedding, not easy when you think you are on fire!

On the plus side I found I really had lost a lot of weight as some dresses didn't fit, far to big, and some I thought weren't even possible looked lovely so I got a big boost out of that!

Feeling exhausted again so gonna have a nice sit down! (God I sound like an old woman don't I)

DH is home tomorrow and I can't wait!

Pudding
X


----------



## dancingqueen

Anyone near egg retrival? Im booked in for Wednesday morning with two triggers tonight. Excited but scared xx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin - I'm still   for your embies!

Pudding - Go girl - all nice a slim in fancy dresses    Hope the flushes aren't getting you down too much?

Dancing queen - Good luck with your triggers and enjoy a injection free day tomorrow!  Let us know how you get on with EC.


Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks pudding and dory. Feel like it's gonna be a long night... They are gonna call before 8.30 tomorrow and let us know how they've done. Pray some will make it to blasts.

Thanks ladies for your wishes xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Got my fingers crossed for your 3 embies Pumpkin.

Good luck Dancing Queen, I hope they get lots of good eggs.

Well done Pudding, it's a great feeling trying on something that didn't used to fit, to find it's perfect now.

I have my best friend's wedding in a few weeks and I was really hoping this cycle would be complete by then, but the way things are going for me at the moment, I'm worried ET could end up being the day of the wedding! AF still hasn't arrived, so I called the clinic today and they have said to give it another week, and to call them next Monday if it still hasn't appeared. The nurse said they could try and 'intervene' (not sure how) or test my hormone levels if it gets to that point. I just feel totally deflated, I'm pretty sure I'm not going to have AF now so I don't know what that means - if I'll still be able to continue the cycle or not. I'll just be devastated if it can't go ahead. I don't think I'll be able to wait til Monday - if it doesn't arrive by Friday I think I'll be tempted to phone them on Friday/Saturday. AAARRRGGHHHH!!!!!

I think I might go and listen to my relaxation CD, see if it can de-stress me.

Sorry for the rant girls, I'm just having a down day

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Stacey*, rant away as much as you want Hun, (Stage Direction: Pudding mimes a circle) this is a safe space! ;-)

I have heard from a few people on FF that parsley tea can help things along, I haven't tried it myself so don't rely on that but it might be worth a try!

My friends wedding will be about two weeks after my predicted OTD so I will either be lucky and pregnant or mourning yet another loss, if it's the latter I'm not sure how I will cope but my DH pointed out to me that I would hate myself for missing her wedding!

I'm actually finding it really hard to look that far forward! The end of this week seems a million years away!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Stacey - As Pudding says feel free to rant away    Hope it makes you feel a bit better xx

Pudding - I'm the same about not being able to think too far ahead so today I'm thinking about tomorrow and not next week, it'll still be there whether I dwell on it or not (much easier said than done) but hey just keep swimming!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Big hugs Dory!

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding - that's great you start the stims.   hope all goes well

Dancingqueen - good luck with the egg collection. Hope they collect plenty of good eggs

Pumpkin - hope we hear good news. We will be waiting. X

Funny we all talking about about weddings, I have a close friends wedding this weekend coming which means I will be half through my 2ww.. I have intention to go so long I am well.


----------



## YearningHeart

An advice please:

I thought I will ask you ladies since most of you are experienced. Today is day 3 after embryo transfer. I had transfer on day 5. Anyhow I have been well with just little bloaty tummy. Today I have been getting really bad heartburn across top of the tummy/chest line. The heartburn pain comes and goes and feels worse when I sit. 
Have this happened to anyone? Is it a bad thing?

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Yearning heart - Not sure about this one, although my tummy has been all over the place since ET, have you eaten anything particularly rich or spicy?  If it doesn't seem to be easing I'd give your clinic a call.

Pumpkin - How are you and your embies?    


Morning to everyone else, as I'm off work for half term I am still sat in my dressing gown doing reports  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all, just been for scan and they've told me my egg collection will be Thursday so I'm triggering tonight. Looks like about 10 decent sized follicles so fingers crossed that they will have some strong little eggs inside.

Dancing queen - looks like we are very close to each other.

Pudding - glad u finally have got your stims sorted, hate the wait. Can u put my EC date on your new list please. 

Pumpkin - been thinking of you, hope all goes well today. 

Noodle xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies

Good news! 

We have a beautiful 4AB blast and captivating morula onboard! With my age, Dr has given us 50-60 percent chance of pregnancy and 30 percent chance of live birth! Going home now to eat well and rest!

Thanks for all your support. We had a very tense morning, the embryologist didn't call us, we thought the worse, but fantastic news in the end. Have a photo of our little ones. Testing next Wednesday 4th June!

Will catch up with everyone soon, gonna have plenty time on my hands 

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

That is great Pumpkin, congrats on being PUPO!

Your test day is really soon, is that normal for your clinic I'm sure mine was much longer last time, but then I tested early so it's neither here nor there!

Out those feet up and relax!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay Pumpkin, glad it all went well and now get those comedy films on the tv and rest up    
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin - Yey   Really pleased to read that - sending   for your 2ww!

Nikki - Good luck with your trigger tonight  

Hope everyone else has had a good day!

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Pudding34 said:


> That is great Pumpkin, congrats on being PUPO!
> 
> Your test day is really soon, is that normal for your clinic I'm sure mine was much longer last time, but then I tested early so it's neither here nor there!
> 
> Out those feet up and relax!
> 
> Pudding
> X


Thanks pudding.

We had 6 day blast so maybe that's why?
DH looking after me today xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

bailey434 said:


> Yay Pumpkin, glad it all went well and now get those comedy films on the tv and rest up
> xx


Thanks Bailey feels like a huge relief x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Dory10 said:


> Pumpkin - Yey  Really pleased to read that - sending  for your 2ww!
> 
> Nikki - Good luck with your trigger tonight
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a good day!
> 
> Dory
> xxx


Cheers! Have a good evening, dory & Nikki

X


----------



## Sarapd

Great news Pumpkin. Take things easy now.

I have EC on Friday so another lot of intralipids tomorrow. Have to admit I feel quite uncomfortable now. I had a scan yesterday and I've got 8 decent sized follies - 5 on the right and 3 on the left.

Noodle - enjoy your injection free day.

Hello to Pudding, Bailey, Yearning Heart, Stacey, Dancing Queen and Dory. I'm sure I've forgotten someone but on phone so can't scroll back very far.

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Sarapd I have updated your details on the first post to include your EC day!

I'll be thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

noodlehead sorry missed your post re egg collection dates have added it now! the down regs are driving me crazy I'm forgetting everything!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks all. 

Pumpkin such good news. Keep lovely and relaxed now. DH's job to look after u every day from now on. Let us know of any implantation murmurs as I'm sure we'll be after your advice next week.

Sara, happy triggering. Looking forward to my day of work and injections tomorrow.

Love and luck to all

Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck today dancing queen x


----------



## Dory10

Sending   for you today Dancing Queen!

Noodle - Hope you're enjoying your needle free day.

Sara -   for tonight's trigger.

Pudding - Glad it wasn't just me that's dippy on DR infact I still am now  

Pumpkin - Hope you've got those feet up  

Hugs to everyone else  

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing fab today 

Trying to get used to this relaxing malarkey. Bed, food , tv, good book, inter web... Best mate popping over tomorrow. Can't complain 

X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pumpkin, it is weird HAVING to rest isn't it? Have you got any good boxsets to watch? On the plus side it's such horrible weather today that it doesn't really make you want to do much  

I'm just about to go in for my Day 12 scan and hoping that the follies have been growing enough and I won't need an extra couple of days like last time. I have a military style plan of what happens over the next few days so if I need to stimm for a bit more then that goes out of the window! Feeling a it bloated so hoping that's a good sign  

Will update later
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say I am still around, but just been really busy. I'm going to try and read back the 10 or so pages I've missed, and will do personals in a bit!

AFM, started DR on Saturday, so just waiting for AF, which I think will be coming along in the next few days.

Hope everyone is ok! 
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi bailey

Good luck with the scan. One of the difficult things with IVF that I found is that you can't plan anything. You really have to roll with the punches.

Just remembered I've got netflix on my phone, so films and box sets! Gonna move into the lounge tomorrow and have luxury of the big screen 

Update us later  x


----------



## NatW

OK, I've read back now!

Congratulations Rellie! What fantastic news. Fingers tightly crossed for you!

Pumpkin - fab news on your transfer. Good luck with the 2WW. I took up crocheting on my last 2 WW, learning a new skill made me focus my efforts on doing that rather than worrying too much (although I did still worry!) Box sets are also a good idea too.

Bailey - good luck with your scan. Let us know how you go!

Dory - Hi, how are you doing?

Sara and Noodlehead, good luck for your EC over the next couple of days. Will be thinking of you!

Yearning Heart - hope you're not going too crazy in your 2WW.

Pudding - good luck with your stimming!

Sorry if I've missed anyone else out.

I've already started on upping my protein and I'm really struggling! I live with a veggie, so I don't normally eat meat and I've gone from having it maybe once a week to two times a day! I'm also trying to get alternative proteins in things like lentils, dairy, eggs, seeds etc. I can't eat nuts as I have an allergy, but if anyone has any tips I'd be grateful. I've been advised 60g a day and it seems like such a lot! I've got a few protein shakes, but don't want to rely too heavily on those.

Also I forgot to tell you last week, I was quite cross with my clinic. When I saw the Dr for my follow up back in March, he said he would put me down for the clexane and steroids again, but when my prescription was delivered, those items were missing. I asked at my clinic when I went in for the scratch and they said they weren't on my treatment plan! They did consult with another Dr who altered my plan so I could have them, but I knew the Dr we saw previously wasn't taking us seriously and was very dismissive. I wish I could've seen the Dr I was previously under, but she is on Mat leave. Anyway, it's sorted now, but it did mean we were hanging around the clinic for about 2 hours longer than anticipated.


----------



## bailey434

Hey *NatW*, don't forget that if you are drinking a litre of milk a day then that is about half of your protein already counted for. I also have got in quinoa which is high in protein. Also just check things out for the nutritional value as yesterday had a crumpet on holiday and looked on the pack an one had 3.9g of protein in it, was really surprised! Hope the DR is being kind to you 

Scan went fine, about 13 follies in all, 3 already at the right size today and the majority of the others are very near so they said they will be ready for Friday so am triggering tonight ready for EC first thing on Friday eeeekkk!!  Not sure whether I am going for a 3dt or a 5dt yet *Pudding*, they are hoping for a 5dt but will just have to see how it all goes etc etc. so it's either Monday 2nd or Wednesday 4th for ET for the front page 

*Sara* we are trigger buddies! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good news bailey!! Good luck with trigger shot


----------



## NatW

Ooh thanks Bailey, I didn't realise that! I shall be buying the extra big cartons of milk then (8 pints??) Actually, there's a new milkshake place just opened in the town I work in, I think that's as good excuse as any to visit!

Glad the scan went well, good luck with the trigger and collection!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah goodness knows how you would get enough without the milk as like you say you'd just be eating meat the whole time  I feel so bloated and bunged up as it is from the milk! Try and get organic too as then it means there won't be any antibiotic or other chemicals that the cows from non-organic milk are fed on. Just as you want the least amount of things to interact with the fertility drugs 

Thanks 
xx


----------



## Sarapd

I can't stand milk so I've been drinking Upbeat Protein Drinks - they're the only ones that don't taste like a milkshake, which I couldn't stomach. I've also been eating Danio yoghurts - they're fine once you get over the thick texture.
Sara. xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - looks like we are EC buddies. Good luck for tomorrow. I'm nervous nelly. I'll check back in when having a nice relax afterwards.

Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Sorry bailey. Just realised tomorrow is not Friday. I'm tomorrow. Doh! I seem to have injection brain even on my no injections day! Enjoy triggering anyway xxxx


----------



## Dory10

Just a quickie from me to wish Nikki (noodle) lots of luck for tomorrow    

Sending   for Sara and Bailey's triggers tonight too.

Hugs to everyone else  


Dory
xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Just a quick hi from me, and hope everyone who is PUPO aren't going too crazy with the waiting yet, sending you babydust and positive vibes.
Good luck to everyone who has EC and ET in next few days, wishing you all good, strong embies.

Still no AF for me. Hospital told me to phone on Monday but I'm not going to wait til then so will phone on Friday. Hoping I get a sympathetic nurse who will let me go in and see someone on Saturday so I can find out if I can still go ahead or not. Wish me luck!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Good luck today *Noodlehead*!  

Hope EC went ok yesterday *dancingqueen*  

Hey *Stacey,* sorry to hear AF has not arrived yet, it's so frustrating isn't it when you do actually, for once, need it to arrive. Hope the hospital are sympathetic and can help you out 

*Sara* I've not heard of Upbeat Protein, where do you get that from? I'm on yoghurts too, I like the Yeo Valley fromage frais for kids 

Enjoy Netflicks *Pumpkin* 

How are you doing *Pudding*? First stimms go ok? 

Trigger went fine for me, was at the cinema with my friend so popped to the ladies and got my trigger out from the icepack in my bag! haha! No injections today hooray! I'm a bundle of mixed emotions today of nerves and excitement and trying to get my work finished so can just concentrate on EC and resting up before ET. Also really glad that my best friend is able to come to the EC with me tomorrow so get to spend the whole day with her just chilling (or sleeping/recovering in my case maybe!) 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all ok
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good luck bailey with EC. Lovely you have your friend with you 

Good luck noodle head

Hi Sara Stacy and pudding , Nat, dory hope your all doing well   hello to everyone else too x


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, how are you all?
I've got bit of catching up to do, just been busy. Good luck to everyone in whatever stage you are. IVF journey is sure a very hard journey with lots of emotions but remember good things come to those that wait. Wishing u all the best.

This is supposed to be a quick post to say hi, I will read everyone's post later and comment. Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi YearningHeart, how are you? How is the heartburn?
xx


----------



## NatW

Hello everyone! How are we all feeling today? Hope those who are PUPO aren't going too crazy and are keeping themselves occupied.

Good look to those who are having EC today and tomorrow.

I've been meaning to answer the question regarding hot water bottle/heat packs on your tummy. The reason for this is actually to help with your lining more so than the eggs. That's why you keep the heat pack on up to the day of ET, so even after EC.

Sara, thanks for the info about the drinks, I'll look those up. I have just treated myself to a milkshake from the new milkshake bar, and it was rather nice! Not sure I could do it every day though. Basically, you choose a chocolate bar and they whizz it up with milk and ice cream. I went for Bounty today. I'm sure I'll eventually work my way through all the chocolate bars!

Love and kisses to everyone!
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi *NatW*, that's interesting about the hot water bottle/heat packs and makes sense too as long as like you say it's not used after ET 

A milkshake bar sounds interesting and nice and retro. I think there is a similar one in Birmingham that we talked about in the office last year in the summer and they did ones like Oreo cookies all crumbled up in there. I went to the cinema last night and my friend said 'do you want ice cream or are you not allowed at the moment' and I was like 'well it's dairy so why not?!'  In my eyes we have to have some little treats during this to keep us sane! 
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi bailey, I'm well thanks. The heartburn is gone, just had it for a day. I think it may have been because I had a little spice which I think dory mentioned 
Today is 5dp5dt and I have no symptoms whatsoever other than cramps but I'm not stressing either. How are you? 
How is everyone else? Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi 

Im still feeling a lot of twinges, which is good and tired so glad I'm off to snooze and google!

Much better being home when PUPO than struggling at work.


----------



## NatW

Bailey - I think they do Oreo ones as well. They also had skittles sat on the shelf so I might have to try that at some point too! I have a terrible sweet tooth.

*waves at YearningHeart and Pumpkin* How are you ladies? Plenty of rest is a good thing. Always listen to what your body wants  

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Your very right *NatW* 

Listen to our bodies  xxx hope your ok?


----------



## YearningHeart

NatW - yep I am listening to my body, but not everything coz my body just wants food! Haha seriously I just feel like eating I think that's coz I'm at home surrounded by yummy treats. Lol what a difference because normally I am on my foot at work and don't have time to eat.

How are you? Hope all well. Xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello *yearningheart *

I agree with you, I'm certainly more hungry then usual. A friend came round today with a healthy lunch for me, hummus, brown bread, olives, avocados, toms, salad, yum!

Must keep drinking the milk too 

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone  

Have we heard from noodle yet?  Hoping you've got on well today Nikki  

Bailey - Glad your friend is able to take you tomorrow and that you get a lazy day after and get a bit of tlc .

Natw - I think working your way through those milkshakes is a great source of protein  

Pumpkin - Glad you're managing to rest, I can't get enough of snoozes at the moment, heaven knows what I'll be like next week when I'm back at work!

Yearning - I'm snacking lots too, today I got a big freshly backed french stick from the supermarket yum!

Stacey - Hope you manage to get a sympathetic nurse tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok Pudding, Sara, Rellie  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies!

Wow today has been a very busy day post wise! Finally read through them all!

*dancingqueen* hope EC went well!

*noodlehead* I hope all went well today.

*Bailey* and *Sarapd* good luck for tomorrow!

*Bailey* I'm so glad your friend is coming with you she must be a very special person!

*AFM* I went to see my friend and her baby today, the baby was born on the day I started bleeding on my first cycle and I haven't been able to muster the strength to go until now, I had a good time and the baby is gorgeous and cuddly! I'm sure I will probably have a little cry later but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, driving on the M25 however was much worse!! ;-)

Second stim injection tonight! I got some thorntons chocolates to have as a treat after the injections!

Lots of love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Well done Pudding, I was wondering the other day if you had been to visit her.   Glad it went ok and well done for the M25 too! 
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Haha look at us ladies, food food food. I was just thinking to myself today that if this IVF don't work out (I pray it does) which I will find out on the 9th, if it's a bfn then I'm going to go on a diet and good exercise. All I'm doing is resting and eating.


----------



## Pudding34

Having between on such a strict diet for the last three months I'm letting myself have treats every now and then! My increased Metformin seems to be balancing it out anyway so I am still losing weight.

I was told to stop my aqua class now I am on stims, only walking for exercise, I went last night but calling it quits till we know what's what with the cycle now, will really miss it especially as I see my SIL there!

Tonight's treat was a homemade chocolate fondant, I'm getting pretty good at them now, so easy to make it's just the timing in the oven that's the tricky bit! It was lush! All gooey and chocolatey, lovely!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing well. Thanks so much for all the good luck posts.

Had EC today. Got 10 eggs. Apparently only 7 are mature so I think that pretty much means 7 eggs not 10 but I don't really know. 7 will be same as last time. Anyone know about this? Got a really painful swollen belly as apparently it was quite difficult to get some out so they had to do all sorts of things which I think roughed me up inside. They had to come out and double check with DH that I had done my trigger. All very strange but at least i'll have an update in the morning as to fertilisation. Very nervous and rooting for my little embies tonight.

Good luck Sara and Bailey for tomorrow. I'm sure yours will come out lovely and smoothly and fingers crossed you get lots.

I'll check back in tomorrow with hopefully good news - got to keep up the good luck of everyone on here!

xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Well done Noodle  good luck for the call in the morning. Hope you feel better soon hun.

Fingers crossed for Sara and Bailey xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Well done Noodle - sounds like you had a rough time. A hot water bottle on the tummy helped me after my first EC. Fingers crossed for your phone call in the morning.

Pudding - well done on going to see your friend - it can't have been easy. I love the sound of chocolate fondant. I've just eaten a homemade chocolate cupcake!

NatW - it can be quite difficult to find the Upbeat drinks. Holland & Barrett sell them and some Tesco and Waitrose stores too. It's more like a yoghurt drink but got 20g of protein.  I've found cottage cheese and avocados quite good too.

Bailey - my EC buddy - good luck tomorrow. I'm terrified even though I love the sedation! 

Hello to Dory, Pumpkin, Dancing Queen, Yearning Heart and Stacey. Hope I haven't forgotten anyone - I really am finding this a lovely thread.

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies

This is a lovely thread 

Good luck to EC ladies today. For those on 2ww I've found a very scientific explanation of what our embryos are up to
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

Very interesting xxx


----------



## NatW

Thanks for sharing that Pumpkin, it is very interesting!

Thinking of you today Bailey and Sara, hope all goes well! 

Sara thanks for giving me some more info about the protein drinks, I'm going to have a look now.

Noodle - fingers crossed for good news today for you. I hope they don't keep you waiting too long.

Pudding - I'm glad you went to see your friend. It's always tough taking that initial step, but I think it gets easier after. I'm dreading my nephew being born as he will come around the time I should have been having mine too. I'm sure once I see him and get to have a cuddle it will be fine though  Oh and chocolate fondant sounds yummy!

YearningHeart - I'm forever eating normally, but I know what you mean when you're on your 2WW. I remember my last one I went to see my mum and dad and my dad cooked me a pizza and I ate the whole thing to myself! I would never normally do that, but I think it is your body telling you you need extra fuel to spur those embies on!

Hi Dory - I think you're right. I may have to go and have another milkshake today 

Stacey - let us know how your phone call goes. I hope AF turns up soon!

And Rellie if you're still lurking, I hope you're ok!

I agree this is a lovely thread, wishing the best of luck to everyone. 

AFM, I'm feeling a little bit poorly today. Woke up with a horrible sore throat and it hurts to swallow. I don't feel so ill I can't do anything though, so just soldiering on and going to keep drinking plenty. I was thinking about the whole IF thing just recently and I feel in a really good place about it all at the moment. I know it's not the positive way of thinking, but I think I'm at peace if it doesn't work this time and I can see our future without kids as much as I can with them and it doesn't scare me as much. I'm still sad we may not be able to have our own family, but I can see the other side of it too, IYKWIM? I may well feel completely differently again next week, but right now I'm going to enjoy this feeling 

Right, off to get a milkshake....


----------



## Pudding34

Having an awful day, a colleague of mine, younger, married for less  than a year, (irrelevant to my rational mind not to my IVF mind) told me she is three months pregnant this morning!

I'm happy for her but it was like a gut punch and I haven't stopped crying yet.

I'm sure all the hormones I am pumped up with have something to do with my reaction as well, but it has also made me realise that I have resigned myself to accepting that the cycle won't work and I feel utterly desperate again, I really don't know what to do and typing this post is the most I have been able to bring myself to do! It's like I am frozen.

I knew she was pregnant when I saw her last month as she wasn't drinking, I wasn't either and so it rang alarm bells in by head, she actually said she wondered if I was also going to make an announcement when we spoke this morning, and it has just heightened the pain I am feeling.

I'm so very sorry this post is all me me me but I can't focus I anything and just needed to get it out.

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Oh sweetie, I feel your pain. Let it out... Have a cry and then take long strong breaths and tell yourself you are fabulous and your babies will get to you, they just need a bit of help and more time xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

*NatW*

Hope milkshake helps your sore throat xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all, 

I'm pleased to report that out of my 7 mature eggs, 5 have fertilised! Been worried all night it would be bad news but I'm really happy. They have said that cannot see it not being a 5 day transfer so my ET will be on Tuesday 2nd June .

Pudding - it's such a gutting feeling when that happens but stay strong and positive , it'll be you next.

NatW- so good that you are in  that good place at the moment. Hope I can get there if it doesn't work out. I suspect not tho!

Thinking of Bailey and Sara today. Sending   vibes.

Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey again, just wondering if we heard from dancing queen after EC? X


----------



## Pudding34

Well done Noodlehead! That is a great fertilisation rate! Keeping my fingers crossed for your little embies! I'll update you on the list!

NatW you are so brave and strong I wish I was right now! As I said I'm not feeling very positive about my chances!

Thanks pumpkin!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Big hugs pudding xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations noodle head! Yippee. 

How do they know at this point that a 5 dt is out? Just wondered if my clinic took a massive gamble with us? Xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Ladies

I'm thinking of testing early? Is 11 days ok??


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks pumpkin and pudding!

Pumpkin - I don't really know how they can say day 5 now. She just said with 5 at this stage, she can't see it not being day 5. I asked about what the chances of embies not starting to divide tomorrow and she said about 1 in 10 so assume that if one of mine doesn't drop off tomorrow, they'll still have 4 and they'll need to wait to day 5 to get the best. That would make sense. But I'd guess that if by tomorrow 3 dropped off, they'd prob rush me in day 3 to put the 2 left in.

With testing early, just check it wouldn't be too early and risk their being medication traces as I think they can make a false bfp. I think 5 days early might be alright. If you can bear to wait another day or so, the nearer to date the better. Also if too early you might get false bfn and stress yourself out unnecessarily. I'm saying this now but I'm pretty sure I tested quite early last time cos it's so hard not to. If you do, good luck good luck good luck!!

Xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pumpkin - I just googled and it said traces of the trigger can stay for 8-10 days so that could produce false bfp. It went on to say unlikely to get accurate until after day 11 so I would prob wait a couple more days. Xx


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding, please have a big hug from me    Pregnancy announcements always knock you for six. Does this lady in question know your situation? Sometimes I find being honest with people helps both people and then (hopefully) insensitive questions shouldn't happen. You do very much have to play it by ear though and read each situation as it comes. 

I'm sure you will have one day when you think 'actually it's ok if it doesn't work out' I'm not saying it will be this week or even this year, but it will come. Hopefully you won't need to think that anyway as this cycle WILL work! Sending more hugs as I can't give them to you in person   

Noodle - congrats, 5 is a good number and hopefully you'll have a couple of really lovely strong blasts in there.

Pumpkin - did you have a day 3 or 5 transfer? (sorry I can't remember). When you say 11 days, are you talking 11 days early or embryo being 11 days old?
If embie is 11 days old, you might pick up a response, but don't get too disheartened if you don't. I know it's a horrible wait, but you are best to wait till OTD or the day before if you really can't wait!

AFM I'm starting to feel worse. I don't know if it's a bug or all the extra dairy I've been having, but I've had a very upset tummy this morning. Would like to go home! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*NatW*, thanks for the hugs! she doesnt know, only my boss knows i needed to keep some part of my life the way it used to be!

If you feel ill babes go home, dont put yourself out for others they wont appreciate it and you wont be thanked for it in the long run, believe me i know form bitter experience!

*Pumpkin* Nat is right it will depend on whether you had a three or five day transfer, the earliest i ever had a positive test was 8dp5dt so if you do test early please dont be disheartened if its negative as it may still be too early!

Pudding
x


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pudding, I wish I could go home, but I'm responsible for locking up and there is no one else here to do it! On top of that, my car is at the garage for MOT and service so I'm stuck here for the time being  

I'm not getting an awful lot done though


----------



## Pudding34

oh sweetie! yes that is a tricky one!

At least its Friday today!

Big Hugs Hun, hope you feel better soon!

Pudding
x


----------



## Sarapd

Pudding - every time I hear someone else announce their pregnancy that hasn't been through a journey like us, a tiny part of me dies. Whilst I am happy for them, I'm dreadfully sad for me.

NatW - sorry to hear you're not feeling week. At least we're into the afternoon now so not much longer to go. 

Pumpkin - the earliest I've heard you should test is 8dp6dt. I tell everyone not to test early but I'm a POAS addict myself and there are pros and cons. Just be aware things can change whatever shows up. Your OTD seems really early so I'd wait until then.

Great news from me - 6 eggs collected. Not bad considering I'll be 41 in 3 weeks. Slight issue when DH couldn't perform but a walk and a can of full fat Coke produced a sample a man half his age would be proud of according to the nurse! Now cwtched up on the sofa with the cat and a box of Thorntons chocolates.

Bailey - hope your EC went ok.

Love to all you wonderful ladies on here.

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

hey all

Great news Sara, well done!  

I got 11...completely amazed as only got 6 last time! Still keep saying '11' outloud! Just praying for good fertilisation rates for both of us overnight    

I too am curled up on the sofa, watching Frozen, with goodies, the puppy curled up at my feet and my best friend asleep on the opposite sofa  I'm strangely wide awake but I'm sure it will catch up with me tomorrow!

Sorry you've had a bad day pudding   try to write it off and have a nice treat this evening and get cuddling those fur babies  

Hope you rest up this evening Nat once you escape from work 

Noodle great news on your 5, keeping everything crossed for you    

Pumpkin I would wait if you can but that's easier said than done!
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey that is great news well done!

Big fur baby doesn't know why I have been crying all day! She keeps trying to lick my face! Bless her! 

Keep this feet up and relax Hun, I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw bless them, she's obviously worried about you too. What about going out for a long walk and screaming at the top of a hill/mountain. If not pummelling a pillow works for me    
xx


----------



## Dory10

Busy busy busy thread  and lots of good news  

Sara - Fab news on your eggs and for DH's sample, think it could be the focus of the next coke ad   you should get a cut in the royalties!

Bailey - Frozen is a fab film, that snowman makes me chuckle - great number of eggs for you too  

Nikki noodle - Think I'd already stumbled up to bed last night when you posted so congrats on your egg collection too  

Natw - Sorry to hear you're feeling yuk today, like Pudding says get home as soon as you can and have a nap  

Pudding -    It's so hard hearing pregnancy announcements isn't it, especially when all over the place on injections.  I was the same when a friend told me she was 15 weeks pregnant the day before I was about to start stimms, after 18 days DR I couldn't take it!

Pumpkin - It takes about a day per 1000 units of trigger so if you trigger with 10,000 (2 amps of pregnyl) then it should be out of your system in 10 days.  As tempting as it is try to hold off as long as you can as an inaccurate result will only mess with your mind more  

Yearningheart - Hope you're ok and not going to   on 2ww.

Afm - I went to see a friend who's 2 days overdue this morning and as I walked in she warned me she was having twinges!  I was all set to get towels and roll up my sleeves but fortunately my midwifery skills were not required, I don't think it will be long now though, some of those seemed stronger than twinges, at least her DH is back from work with her now.

Yes this is a fab thread   and thanks for letting me stay on.  Hugs to all  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey,

Sara and Bailey brilliant news!! Fingers crossed for fertilisation tomorrow, got to try to forget about it as it drives you nuts!

NatW - lock up early and sneak home, if no-one else is there, they'll never know. At least its the weekend so no work worries.

This really is the best thread and we are all doing so well.     Keep it coming!!

xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Sara, sorry I didn't congratulate you earlier, also big congrats to your DH I think Dory is right there could be some kind of sponsorship possibility there!!!  Ha ha ah ha!

Many of you have said what a lovely thread this is and I have to agree  you have all really supported me, especially today, so I thank you all for being so lovely!

Let's hope all this loveliness equates to BFPs all round!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Wow, a lot happening lately, I can't keep up! Glad to hear there have been lots of successful follies and fertilisation. Hope all you ladies who have been through EC/ET/are PUPO are getting plenty of rest.

Pudding, it is so difficult when someone tells you they are PG, especially when it happens so easily. I've shed many a jealous tear, and it can really knock you back. I hope you feel more positive soon.

Pumpkin, from other threads I've read on here most people will say not to test early even if they do it themselves! It's so hard to resist, but as long as you bear in mind that it may not be a true reading either way just yet. 

Nat I hope you've got home from work and can relax and feel better.

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned, sorry, finding it hard to keep up, but thinking of you all.

AFM, phoned the hospital today and they want me to wait and phone til Monday. Hopefully they will let me go in on Tuesday and do a scan, maybe a blood test too. Hopefully my hormone levels will be what they should be to allow me to start the meds. At this rate, the scratch will have been a waste of time - I presume it's effect will be wearing off with each day that passes. By Tuesday I'll be almost 2 weeks behind where I thought I would be  I don't really have much hope for this cycle and just want to get it over and done with so I can have a better shot next time. 

Anyway, on a more positive note, it's the weekend, and hopefully the sun will be shining for us all.

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## bailey434

Stacey good to hear they will see you on tuesday (but I'm sure frustrating for you)  & maybe something will have happened by then hopefully. Regarding the scratch I was told that it helps for at least 2 cycles sometimes 3 so don't worry about that  
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Dory, Nat noodle pudding Sara Bailey yearningheart... Everyone...

Thanks for all your advice for testing. I had a 6 day transfer so my embies are 10 days old today, 11 tomorrow. Thinking of testing tomorrow as would love to know if it's positive but will be heartbroken if it's negative. I don't want to burst the pupo bubble. So maybe I should just wait? I'll talk to DH.

Sara and Bailey well done on your eggs! Fantastic news!!!

Nat hope you have a better day today 

Pudding, hope you feel better today sweetie.

Suns going to shine today, let's catch some rays!

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Stacey

Good luck on Monday xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies!
I've had my call. I only had 3 eggs not 6 - must have misheard after the sedation! Anyway 2 have fertilised so having them put back on Monday.
Hope it's good news for you Bailey .
Lots of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Sara

Perhaps there were 6. But only 3 were mature? On the other hand the sedation does make you a bit nutty doesn't it! I'm sure I was withering on about lots of weird things after my last GA!

2out of three fertilising is great! I'll be thinking of your little embies! Stay cool this weekend and relax! Easier said than done I know!

I'm just itching to get things moving now, after all the waiting I have done in the last couple of months and all the upset yesterday I have woken up this morning desperate to move on to EC, guess I will just have to be patient, not my best skill in the world!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Sara - Sending your embies lots of   over the weekend.

Pudding - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and have got your fighting spirit ready to pounce into action.  I think we all just want a fast forward button sometimes.

Pumpkin - I'd hold off as long as you can to test.  I saw some research where it showed only 60% of pregnant ladies tested positive on the day of a missed period (day 14 after EC) by day 18 after it showed about 100% testing positive.

Stacey - Try not to worry too much about your scratch, as Bailey said, they do last longer than one cycle.  Hope they get the ball moving on Tuesday.

Yearning, Bailey, Nikki noodle, dancing queen - How are you all doing?  

Afm - Still waiting for the sun to come out, I thought today was going to be a good one?

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Pudding IVF= Patience... X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Sara!

Well done  Good luck for Monday  xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Morning,

Sara - Pudding may be right as i had 3 immature and at the clinic they were only talking about 10 and on the phone only talking about 7 so I could easily have thought the same as you if it wasn't for the embryologist at the end telling me but think she only told me as she wanted to explain why the procedure was longer than expected, not that me or DH noticed. 2 of 3 is a great fertilisation rate and remember it only takes 1! Good luck for tomorrow. Be thinking of you.

Pudding - I wish i could FF to OTD, got to try to just think about taking each day as it comes and focus on growing some nice follies!!

Pumpkin - I agree with Dory, the longer you can leave it, even if its just an extra day or so, the more chance it will be accurate. As much as I'm super excited to hear good news!

Stacey - I had the same worry re the scratch but was told they say a week before period but its not really that strict so try not to worry. Good luck with your test. Something like parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF so Ive heard.

AFM - with 5 fertilised yesterday, now I'm on 3 good ones. Weirdly the other 2 have gone directly from 1 cell to 3 which apparently research shows to have a low BFP rate and they only knew this as it was in the embryoscope so they can see its development. Pretty good how the procedures are getting better. Maybe in 10 years time, we'll get put in a machine and they'll press a button and it'll be automatic BFP. Pity we all weren't born 10 years later eh!!

Fingers crossed for all you lovelies and your lovely follies/embies/beanies!

Nikki Noodle!! xxxxx


----------



## NatW

Hi all, just dropping quickly in to say I'm more poorly today soprobably won't post much. I'm going back to bed. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh no Nat - get loads of rest and get well soon.

Bailey - any news on fertilisation?

xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi, pudding I just realised that I said my ET was tues 2nd June but it's actually tues 3rd June. That must have been my crazy EC brain. Sorry. Are u able to change date on p1. Thx xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

*NatW* hope you feel better soon!

*Noodlehead* all changed Hun no worries, I very been blaming my forgetfulness on dr but it's not got better on Stimms so we should call it IVF Brain!!!

I do however like your machine idea you should get working on that and let me know when it's ready! ;-)

*Bailey* how are you doing babes?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi all, thanks for the messages ladies 

The embryologist called and I have 6 fertilised out of the 11 so it's a lower fertilisation rate than last time but am trying to keep thinking positively. I asked whether they thought I might have triggered too early (as had an extra 3 days stimming last round) but she said the other 5 were mature but not sure why they wouldn't have fertilised? Any ideas?

Am probably looked at a 3dt but will have to see how they are doing tomorrow morning  

Well done *Sara*, that's a great fertilisation rate! How do you feel today? I feel fine, have started on the prednisolone and did the first clexane today....the needle stung, the injection stung AND it was still stinging about half an hour after! But ok now and no bruise...yet.... 

Sorry you're still not feeling great *Nat*, hope a bit of proper rest will help 

*Noodle *3 good ones is still good, looks like a few of us will be having ET around the same date then and starting the madness that is the 2ww!! BUT I definitely want in on that machine too! 

Hey* Dory*, no sun over here either but means that I can just continue to chill on the sofa so it's not too bad 

Really glad you are feeling better today *Pudding*, I know what you mean about fast forwarding tho!

How are you doing *Pumpkin*? Still got itchy testing finger? 

Have been telling my friend about all of you and how supportive this site is for all of us going through this 'journey' and she said that you all sound fantastic and she is glad that I have this outlet and support from people who get exactly what it's like, as even though she is really great and understanding she lives over 100 miles away so can't really pop in for a cuppa. So thanks you guys. Getting all teary now....must be the hormones 

 to you all xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

God damn you Bailey you've got me crying now too,  not a hard feat I admit! ;-)

Baby dust right back at you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aww bless you, sorry!!   
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - 6 fertilised is great. Don't worry about the rate. 6 gives you a really good rate of having a great blast or two so think positively. I've no idea whether early trigger makes a difference to fertilisation. I think it made a difference to me having immature eggs but if yours were all mature then I wouldn't think so. As hard as it is, forget what has happened, just think you have 6 lovely fertilised embies dividing away like good little embies. Good luck for news tomorrow, its driving me nuts waiting for news every morning but this is just the start of the waiting!! 

Lots of


----------



## noodlehead

Also Bailey - why do you think 3dt? I would think def 5dt with 6 at this stage. Obviously depends on tomorrow but they'll have to wait longer to narrow down the best I would have thought?
x


----------



## bailey434

I think they just prepare you for a 3dt and then last time they phoned me on the morning as I was leaving to ask if I wanted to leave them to 5 days but I only had 1 strong one and 2 were catching up so after a massive panic (as was completely unprepared for the phone call or to be asked what I wanted to do!) I spoke to the embryologist who said it was 6 of one and half a dozen of the other so I went ahead with the 3dt and the others didn't make it to 5days so didn't get any frosties either and then had a BFN   

How many are you hoping to have put back in? I'm going for up to 2 depending on the grade.

Will just have to see how many good ones I've got by Monday and take it from there  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Bailey - you've got another one welling up here! Brilliant news on 6. Let's hope they all continue to grow big and strong.

NatW - how are you feeling now? This process takes it out of us even though we'd like to think we're invincible. 

It's grey and overcast here in Wales too.  I'm feeling good today but have just done a quick run round a few supermarkets and my tummy is starting to pull so on going to retire to the sofa now. I'm so worried about missing some tablets or injections as I'm on so much I've made myself a spreadsheet! Can you tell I'm married to an accountant!?

Love to all of you.

Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

I watching Off Their Rockers on ITV it's sooooooooo funny I'm laughing out loud which is really well needed!

Laughter is recommended in TWW so I def recommend watching it if you haven't already, it's also on On Demand on Sky!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - i'll def be putting 2 in if i get the chance, i'd shove all 5 up if i was allowed, just to stand a better chance!! Was thinking about what you said about 3dt, i guess its different approach in each clinic but even tho mine said 5dt yesterday, given that i'm on 3 now, if another goes overnight, maybe they will call me in tomorrow. I'll have to be ready.

Pudding - laughter is needed here so i'll look out for that show!

Dory - how are you getting on post-BFP? Would love to know so can dream!!

xxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies!

I havent posted in ages!... I am aware i am a different stage than most of you, and at the moment i m such a nerotic fool, i dont want to put anyone off!.. I am still BFP, and my scan is booked for June the 10th. However, everyday i am a nervous wreck and i am absolutely sure its going to blow up in my face!  

I still do read the thread, and i wanted to give masssooooovvvvee congrats to Bailey, thats great news on your lay! Its all very exciting for you now!  

Pudding, the mothership of the group!, i hope you are  doing well, and EC comes soon for you, it cant be long now?? 

Natw hope your feeling better? 

Noodle and Sarapd, good luck for ET, its another huge milestone! woohoo! 

Pumpkin, i feel your pain i really do, have you tested? I tested from 7dp5dp and i am still testing now! i am trying to get the elusive 3+ on the cdb. I have had to step away from them for a few days. i will be 5+1 or 2 depending how i date it. i have tried to stear clear of this lovely positive thread so as not to put anyone off!!!  , i wish you all the best

Hope your good, the lovely Dory, i see you about and you never fail to have such lovely posts... xxxxxx

To any new ones and people i have missed, its not on prupose, i havent been very active on this thead lately, it DOES NOT mean i am not spying on you all on here!    ... Happy Sunday (early!) morning ladies xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Bailey
Congrats on 6 my dear, that's fantastic news  good luck!

Pudding, 'off their rockers' sounds like how I feel! These next three days feels torturous! Lots of twinges going on lower belly, not painful like AF but just waves of feelings. I want to know what's going in inside! Driving me nuts. Other symptoms are headache, tiredness and a new one, sickness feeling. I so hope they're good signs and the sickness isn't just worry. I had a friend over for lunch yesterday and was closing my eyes by 6, asleep by 8... This must be a sign

Need a time machine!

NatW hope you feeling better sweetie.

Everyone else, have lovely Sunday and keep positive 

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Rellie*, good to hear from you! This site and this thread are about support for each other so if you want to talk you're most welcome to!

I'm not feeling very positive at the moment in any event,I think that that is a consequence of having had failed cycles in the past so we all understand!

*Pumpkin*A time machine would be awesome wouldn't it!

*noodle* 5? Where would you beginning birth? In a box under the stairs? Only kidding babes I know exactly what you mean! If I can do more than SET I will! I've heard of people who have been allowed DET on NHS if they have had multiple failures or chemicals like myself, so a gonna ask the question, if you don't ask you don't get!

I'm feeling a bit better today, we took the little puppy for his first long walk yesterday and stopped at the local pub for a bite to eat! Was nice to get out of the house with DH and get some perspective!

I'm an early tester and without it we wouldn't have known about our chemicals which led us to more tests etc so here is a question for you should I test early this time is there any benefit, we have done all possible tests and I'm taking all relevant drugs (so many my head spins at the moment!) so can testing early help now or will it just cause me more misery! Want to make a decision really before 2ww as I know I will just cave otherwise, will probably cave either way to be honest!

The sun is shining hear I hope it is where you all are!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - 6 fertilized is very good.  On my first cycle I had 11 mature eggs and only had 5 that fertilized normally (1 was abnormal)  I got one good quality expanding blast and that became our BFP so     for you and your embies.

Pudding - It's a hard one but I think you've kind of answered it yourself... If you've had all tests and investigations done that you can is there anything to gain from early testing other than more stress before OTD?  I've always hung on til OTD and our clinic makes us wait until 18 days after EC but then it's purely down to personal choice and I think I've coped better in a bubble of 'it might happen up until OTD than having tested early with a false negative - but then that's me.  Also after the first cycle my line was so feint even on OTD I had to get a digital just to check so don't think the line would have been there at all if I'd tested much earlier.  

Pumpkin - The tiredness sounds like a good sign, I was very tired and started having a few naps during my 2ww this time  

Rellie -  Ahh thanks   How are you feeling today?  It is now the month of your scan  

Nikki noodle - 5 he he, I know what you mean though I felt very maternal to my embies.  There's a programme on this week about a lady who had quads last year!

Sara -   at the spreadsheet much more professional than my bright green post its stuck everywhere!  When they said I was in danger of OHSS, I made tally charts of how much water I was drinking and one for when I had a wee!

Natw - Hope you're feeling a bit better today  

I was also telling DH about how lovely this thread was and it made me a bit weepy.  He's glad I found it as he knows none of my friends have a clue about any of this and even those that try and sympathize either come of sounding patronising or it turns into all about them - so THANK YOU ladies  

I am also please to report that the sun has finally come out here    Think I might have an elderflower and rose sparkling in the garden later!

Huge hugs to you all  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks for all the lovely messages. 
Update from me is that I now have 4 possibles with 2 embies still to divide (but still could apparently)
I've got 2 x 2cell grade 1-2 and  2 x 3 cell grade 1-2, so they are aiming for ET tomorrow afternoon but will update me in the morning if anything changes. 
Feel a bit like the 2ww paranoia is already setting in!!  

Pudding my plan is to test at home on otd so that I am prepared for what they tell me later on that day....!

Any news from your embies Sara?  

Hi to everyone else too & hope you enjoy the sunshine today 
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi lovely thread buddies,

Rellie - glad to have you back. I've been wondering how you've been getting on. Stay with us. I can only imagine the    you are going through as at least at my stage something is happening every day so that keeps you slightly sane!

Bailey thats great that you have 4 goodies. Sounds promising. I wasn't told the grade of mine, just the cells. Keep positive and happy for tomorrow's news. 

Dory & Pudding - that would just be my luck for those put in to divide and I end up with quads, but good idea pudding, under the stars hmmm  !! Dory, totally agree, I don't know what I would do without you guys! Pudding - so good to have a lovely little puppy to think about to help take your mind off things, esp in lovely sunny weather.

Pumpkin - argh the anguish!! For me, I think i'll test a day or two early. Although it looks like your OTD is 14 days from EC and mine is 16 days so I suppose early for you would be super early for me and those with evil 18 days! But sickness and tiredness definitely sounds promising, i didn't have that with my BFN. Only 4 days to go though!! 

Sara - how are you getting on?

NatW - hope you are much better after some good weekend rest. If you are going back to work, take it super easy.

AFM - latest update is that my 3 good embies are still good 1 x 9 cell and 2 x 10 cell so i'm rooting for my littles to keep going strong ready for tuesday. What is odd about the 2 others (to make the 5) I don't know if I said before but they are still in the embryoscope but are not considered good for ET unless desperate, they skipped some cell stages jumping from 1-3 and have been whizzing on developing out of range, one is where it should be just before day 5. Makes me laugh that I have 2 little speedy odd embies, feel like they have personality!! Or am i going  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Noodle you are not crazy! I had 7 embies on my first cycle and I named them.......you guessed it after the 7dwarfs! I'm really tall so my nickname at Uni was Snow White as all my housemates were much shorter than me so it seemed fitting!

Happy, was our first try and Bashful and Doc our second! Oh okay I am a bit crazy!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Ladies

Help, I've been devastated all morning. Had a pink bleed, then a bit brown. Done an early test, bfn. Test date is Wednesday. Feel it's all over. But have glimmer of hope that it's not. Waiting for nurses to call  x


----------



## Sarapd

Pumpkin - try not to panic. The timing is spot on for implantation. Your OTD is really early so anything before then is probably too early. Take things easy today. Ring the clinic and ask is you need to up your progesterone.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Sara. I took a pessary early this morning hoping to help bleed. It's actually stopped now which has given me hope. I also don't have AF pain. Today is 6dp6dt. Wednesday would mean embryos are 14 days old. 

DH staying with me today.

I pray it is implantation but it's scared the life out of me. 


Xx


----------



## bailey434

Pumpkin I would agree that it sounds like implantation bleeding hopefully, has the clinic called you back? BIG    to you and will keep everything crossed for you   
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh pumpkin, don't give up hope. I remember when I had a little early bleed and I looked all over the internet and it said that implantation was pink/brown spotting but mine was more red. Sounds like it could still be implantation. Good that you've had a pessary. Just relax today and have a sleep if you can to pass the time and let your body de-stress. I've got everything crossed for you honey xxxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin - Big hugs    I agree with Nikki and Sara about the implantation and also the very early test day from the clinic.  Rest up and I'm sending lots of   .

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thank you bailey, noodle & dory

Just spoke to nurse. Said spotting is ok and on plus side it's not worse and I've no pain. So I'm back to bed, fingers crossed. Poor DH is so stressed. We thought it was over, now we have hope again.

Nurse also said BFP doesn't always show on test date and may need another 24 hours.

She said not to take extra pessaries.

What a nightmare this is!!! Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

I know it's hard but try to stay calm!

I've read on here of all sorts of bleeding being nothing!

I'm thinking of you Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks sweetie. As long as it doesn't get worse, there's hope. 

Feel knackered, staying in bed xx


----------



## Pudding34

Very good idea, let your DH look after you!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks ladies, hope everyone else having a better day than us xxx


----------



## bailey434

Precious cargo now on board! Two top grade embies (1 x 6 cell and 1 x 8 cell) transferred with no issues and the consultant said the lining looks lovely too. Test is on FRIDAY 13th...!!!  

Random issue in the transfer room, scanner blew a fuse just before they were about to start and they had to rush around to find another one, all whilst I'm with my knees in those stirrup things and just a thin sheet protecting my modesty!  

Hope you are all doing ok today and that you are hanging in there Pumpkin  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Excellent news Bailey. I am also PUPO with two 6-cell ok-ish embies on board. Trying to think positive as the embryologist said they were exactly where they should but had some fragmentation although she admitted when she put them on screen they'd improved since she saw them earlier. Also discovered our third one had fertilised but abnormally so we still have a 100% fertilisation rate over 4 cycles. DH keeps talking about his Super Sperm! My OTD isn't until 16 June by blood test. Can't even test early because I'm on HCG to help implantation so I shall be the voice shouting at you all to "Step away from the pee sticks!" 
Pumpkin - how are you feeling? I've been there so many times although my bleeding doesn't usually stop like yours so I'd say that's a good sign.
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Yay well done Sara my ET buddie! Do your clinic test late then as yours are 3dt too aren't they?

Have just watched Bridesmaids for a giggle & have feet up with puppy snoozing next to me 

Rest up & take care
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Evening all, 

Pumpkin I hope you've got plenty of rest today, and if the bleeding has stopped, it probably is implantation bleeding. I really hope your embie is making itself at home and you have some good news later in the week.

Congrats on being PUPO Bailey and Sara, I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you and you also give us all some good news.

Good luck for ET tomorrow Noodle.

How is everyone else doing?

After many calls to my clinic today but getting no answer I finally spoke to a nurse just after 3pm, and spoke briefly to a Dr. They had to call me back so I spoke to the nurse on my way home from work and I'm to go in tomorrow morning for a scan. Hopefully my lining is thin so I can just start on the oestrogen. If not, they are going to put me on nothisterone (or something like that - think she said it was progesterone) for a few days which will hopefully give me a bleed. So all is not lost yet, I just hope my lining will be thin enough tomorrow so I can get started. I feel like this cycle is taking forever and I've not really started yet!


----------



## noodlehead

AAhh awesome news Bailey and Sara - i'll have my precious cargo tomorrow. Very excitedly nervous!! Good old bridesmaids! yeah watch lots of fun girly stuff!!

Pumpkin - so glad for the good news. Been thinking of you and harping on to DH about you. Hang on in there only a few days and hopefully today will be a thing of the past!!

Stacey - good luck with AF scan tomorrow. Let her darken your door very soon but then not for 9 months!!

Hopefully lots more good news to come xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey and Sara - Fab news on your ETs    Rest up and I'm sending those embies lots of  

Pumpkin - How are you feeling?  Hope you've managed to get some rest  

Stacey - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow  

Nikki, Pudding, Rellie - Hope you're all doing ok today.

Afm - First day back at work tomorrow after a week's holiday, not sure how I'll function without my snooze after DH leaves for work - tomorrow I'll be up with him!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

Congrats on being PUPO *Bailey* and *Sara*!

I've updated your ET and OTDs on the first page!

*Bailey* cuddles with your pup sounds lovely! Hope you both enjoyed the movie!

*Pumpkin* I hope you are doing okay babes!

*Stacey * I know exactly what you mean, this cycle for me has been more than two extra months long with weightloss and ABs! I wish I could fast forward to EC and then ET and then good news on OTD like in the Adam Sandler movie!

*Dory* Good luck at work tomorrow Hun, take it easy! Don't over do it, nobody thanks you for putting yourself out in the long run!

*Rellie* thinking of you Hun hope everything is okay with you!

I have my first scan to tomorrow to see how my follicles are doing! I was a very slow responder last time so am on almost double initial dose this time! Fingers crossed the higher dose has done the trick!

It is our second wedding anniversary today! We celebrated by having a day out at the beach! It was little puppy's first introduction to the beach and he loved it! He was a bit scared of the waves and tried to drink the sea water, but big puppy ate sand the first time we took her so I see today as a big win! They ran around and sniffed stuff and I now have two very tired puppies!

I know I am on a cocktail of drugs now but I am so tired and hungry all the time it's bizarre! I'm getting dead grumpy when I a hungry as well! Did any of you experience that?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Happy anniversary Pudding!   

Sounds like a great day was had, I literally have to drag Mexi off the beach when we go, she loves it so much and she gets sand in her ears, eyes, nose and mouth but it really doesn't seem to bother her!

I know what you mean about being hungry. They weighed me on Friday before anaesthetic and I'd put all the weight back on that I'd lost before starting treatment   hoping that it's just the hormones as I've been so good with what I've been eating and it's only been egg/baby friendly stuff, but then again a litre of milk a day during stimms soon adds calories even if it is healthy! And now I'm on steroids which isn't exactly renowned for weight loss   Oh well, hopefully it will all be worth it   

Good luck with the scan, fingers crossed for lots of lovely follies  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Yeah I'm guessing the prednisalone is contributing to my hunger pangs!

My two were caked in sand too! Both are conked out snoring it up now! Don't think I will be far behind them to be honest!

We decided on a Chinese takeaway for our anniversary meal! Once upon a time we would have gone out to celebrate but I'm just so exhausted the sofa seems so much more inviting! Sad huh!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Sounds fine to me, better to be comfortable at the moment and then you can pop off to bed when you're ready without having to get a taxi etc etc and spend lots more money   

So you're on prednisolone already? I only had it from EC, weird how different clinics do things differently

Enjoy your evening 
xx


----------



## Rellie

Bailey and a Sara Great news! and good luck for you noodle tomorrow! woohoo!

I am lying in bed with my laptop, feeling pooped again! so sorry not too many personals, still keeping up though, however one handed typing is a pain!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

Im on a low dose of pred now, prescribed by one of my private consultants, I will go up to a higher dose on ET.

All clinics, and even doctors at the same clinics, have different ideas and follow different plans it's hard to understand why sometimes and what difference they make!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies, again just another quick one from me. Still not too well, not been sleeping as up all night coughing. I'm exhausted. AF arrived yesterday too, but not been able to phone clinic yet as still have no voice! Weirdly no pain with AF and normally I have horrendous pains. Trust me to be opposite to everyone else after scratch! 

Congrats to the ladies who are PUPO. Pumpkin, don't give up yet! Hi to everyone else. Hopefully I'll be fighting fit again soon. For now I'm going back to bed! MWAH! (Without spreading my germs around! ) xxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Nat

Sorry to hear your still not well, big hugs xxx

AFM I have given up. Was rushed into clinic yesterday for gestone shot , they think I'm low on progesterone so took a blood test. But I'm bleeding now, pains, feel crap. Took test today, OTD is tomorrow, negative. 

So another failed cycle. Really angry 

Best of luck everyone else on 2ww and EC/et. 

Xxxx


----------



## bailey434

I'm so sorry to hear that Pumpkin   Did they get the results of your blood test back yet? Are you still taking your drugs?

 thoughts for you 
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi bailey It's really not looking good for us. I should have been put on gestone injections from the start. My progesterone is really low. I'm so angry with the clinic. OTD is tomorrow but I hold out one percent chance of success.

They knew I bleed early in first cycle so they should have checked my progesterone levels. A simple blood test. It came back today at 22. Should be 30 upwards some women 60-100. 

Follow up in 2 weeks !!! 2 weeks too long!

Wrote letter of complaint, not happy with the Lister!! 
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh Pumpkin that sounds really terrible if they have been negligent and you should have been on the injections, I just don't get why they wouldn't do that if they were concerned that you bled early last time?!! 

These clinics sometimes seem to forget that they are dealing with people with emotions, and that all of this treatment is not cheap on top of all the emotional and physical stuff. I really hope that the progesterone will kick in and help   
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

Sorry to hear your news Hun, it ain't over till it's over as they say so try and stay strong!

I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

bailey434 said:


> Oh Pumpkin that sounds really terrible if they have been negligent and you should have been on the injections, I just don't get why they wouldn't do that if they were concerned that you bled early last time?!!
> 
> These clinics sometimes seem to forget that they are dealing with people with emotions, and that all of this treatment is not cheap on top of all the emotional and physical stuff. I really hope that the progesterone will kick in and help
> xx


Yes I agree, its peoples hopes, dreams and lifes they are dealing with, not just a broken leg. I'm fuming. A simple blood test could be all that was needed? Why do they not check progesterone levels?

I'm flabbergasted.

I have two major complaints with my clinic and I chose them thinking they were one of the best. They were alot more expensive than other clinics but now feel so let down. On top of this the embryologist did not call on day 6 to tell us if we had anything to transfer! We had to call them and it took an hour to speak to someone. The stress of that on transfer day did not help. Was told there was a mix up. Not good enough! x


----------



## Sarapd

Oh Pumpkin - I'm so sorry. I can completely understand your anger. If you bled before your OTD on first cycle they should definitely have put you on Gestone for this. I did loads of research about low progesterone - I think I even started a thread on here. You can never overdose on progesterone because your body only takes what it needs. Granted, the injections are not nice but we're all willing to put up with a bit of discomfort to get our dreams. I've noticed more clinics are now using Utrogestan, which is a vaginal pessary. I think it's meant to be better than Cyclogest. Perhaps worth doing some research before your follow up? 
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Sara

I should have been more insistent but I trusted her. I had a gut feeling it was the progesterone. Will do more research before 2 week wait for damn follow up. But I'm so disappointed in the lister. They've messed up.

X


----------



## noodlehead

Pumpkin, I'm so gutted for you. I can totally understand you being angry. You go into this knowing it may not work but you don't expect to have to issues you feel your clinic should have don't but didn't that could have contributed. They are the experts and it shouldn't be for u to have to tell them. I really feel for you. 

Nat congrats on AF.

Pudding - hope the scan went well.

I'm now PUPO with 2 blasts on board! Test date 14th. Managed to freeze a blast too. So luck compared to last time, just really hoping it continues!

Congrats to anyone else I've missed. I'll check back in properly tomorrow when I'm a little more awake! 

Noodle xxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Well done noodle and thanks for your support hun xxx

Ladies, have any of you had your progesterone checked at your clinic??

Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

*Pumpkin* - heyyyy  I'm sorry to hear about the silly clinic. I can't believe how careless they can be and your right they should understand that this is something very dear, emotional and mental pressure on a woman. These treatment itself is so much to take let alone a hiccup on the side. Your clinic needs bit of  
Stay strong, I hope all works out for you. X

*Noodle* - Yaaay congratulations on being PUPO. Hope your taking good rest, how are you feeling? Now the dreaded 2ww, hopefully it goes quick and fast for you and you get a lovely BFP at the end 

*Bailey, Sara* - how are you both? How is the 2ww going? Do any of you ladies have any symptoms, hope your taking good rest. Hopefully the 2ww goes super fast for you both

Nat - Awww how are you? Hope your feeling much better now and the cough has left you. I can imagine it must be horrible at night trying to sleeping and the cough is just in the way.

*Pudding, dory, rellie, Stacey* - how are you all doing? Hope all is good good. Sorry if iv missed anyone.. I'm still trying to get hang of everyone, haha but I have to say it does help that pudding has updated the first page.

Ok this post took me a while to write because I had sooo much to catch up, I read over few posts. I think I will come here regularly before it gets flooded. I'm half way of my 2ww, few more days to go. My blood test is on Monday and I intend to stay away from testing and just find out on the actual day. Other than that no update really from me. Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin -    I'm so sorry hun and echo what everyone else has said.  Of course you trusted your consultant, she is the expert and should know exactly what treatment plan gives you the best possible chance.

Nikki noodle - Congrats on your ET, lots of luck for 2ww.  

Yearning - Half way through 2ww    Hope the second half flies by.

Natw - Glad AF has arrived but sorry you're still poorly, better to get it out the way before EC/ET.

Pudding - Your anniversary sounds lovely, hope your scan went well today.

Sara, Rellie, Bailey, Pudding - Hope you're all ok.

Afm - Survived the first day back, although am shattered now.  I've got a scan tomorrow back at the clinic so am feeling quite anxious and just  

Dory
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Dory - what's your scan for tomorrow? Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Stacey84

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I don't have time for lots of personals but hope you feel better soon Nat, I'm sorry Pumpkin your clinic has let you down, it is such an awful thing to happen, as if this process isn't tough enough, sending you hugs. Congrats on being PUPO Noodle.

My scan went well today - lining 1.3 so I can start on the oestrogen (Progynova) - has anyone had this before? I need to take 3 tablets a day and when I first got them from the hospital after my scratch the nurse said it is best to take them throughout the day (e.g 1 morning, 1 at lunch, 1 at night) but the nurse today said you can take them all at once (e.g 3 in the morning) - does anyone have any advice/experience of this and what is best?

Hi to everyone I've missed, sorry I don't have time for a proper post.

Love to you all

xx


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

*YearningHeart* I'm feeling ok thanks although already feel that 'something' is going on inside but don't know what! I felt fine after EC no pain or real bloating but feel bloated since ET yesterday but in a 'really need the loo dull ache' kind of way? Not enough to want to take painkillers though. Last time I had no symptoms at all but realise at 1dp 3dt that not a lot will be going on yet as implantation is from around day 6 I think? Glad to hear you are hanging in there during the 2ww 

How did the baseline scan go *Pudding*?

Great news *Noodle*, keeping everything crossed for you too 

Hey *Dory*, hope scan goes ok tomorrow, I can imagine it must be nerve wracking but hang in there 

*Nat* hope you are feeling better today? My AF after scratch wasn't very painful at all and I am normally doubled up for the first two days. Very much heavier though!

Big  to Pumpkin too

hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed anyone!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin* I haven't had my progesterone checked but when I told my consultant at the Lister (I'm NHS but I used the Lister for immune tests after my last chemical) about my early bleeding on my first cycle and that I had had two chemicals he immediately suggested gestone, like you said it isn't very nice and I'm fact DH is having a lesson on how to do it to me this evening but that doesnt really factor into it.

I think like many on this site have said all clinics and in fact consultants at the same clinics differ in opinions. My NHS consultant wouldnt even consider giving it to me as she said that the pessaries are enough.

I feel the same as you willing to do whatever it takes and I am heartbroken for you that they didn't prescribe this to you in the first place!

*noodle* congrats on being PUPO

*NatW* hope you are feeling a bit better great news about AF though! Finally you can get started!

*Stacey*i took progynova on my FET in Dec and I spread the pills out through the day!

*AFM* I had my first scan this morning and I have 26 follicles in total and 11 of measurable size! Having been a slow responder last time I am very glad that I have reacted well to the Gonal f but of course I am now at risk of OHSS, you just can't win can you!

Any recommendations of how to stave it off would be gratefully received!

They took my blood to check the oestrogen and said if there was a problem they would call me to adjust my Gonal f dose and they haven't called so I guess all was well!

They also said my lining was looking good so far so that's also good!

I started writing this post before DHs lesson and then we had to dash, he was very nervous and worried about doing the wrong thing but I think once he gets the first one out of the way it will be fine!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Anyone watching Quads on ITV?!!


----------



## Pudding34

I saw the advert but couldn't bring myself to watch it, I can't watch anything with babies in it like one born every minute it just hurts! Is that really silly?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

4 million to 1 chance, she was being treated at one of the well known Greek clinics but only had 2 embies put back in (but her hubby had a history of twins in the family)...!! 

it's not silly no, I still watch One Born but normally end up in tears (especially when the Dad's cry for some reason!) 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

See that's why I can't watch them, I cry at the weather report! Even when it says it's gonna be sunny! ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Lol that's made me giggle  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm glad somebody thinks I am funny!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies

Sorry to bring the mood down again, but it's OTD and a BFN from me, surprise, surprise. Feel quite numb really. I have to go into the clinic today and have bloods checked to see hcg levels. Really just want to stay at home.

My consultant called yesterday and told me that progestorone would have been fine on pessaries and that it's low now because I'm bleeding and she will put me on gestone next time if that's what I want. She said 65 per cent of embryos of someone of my age 39 are abnormal. So it really is a numbers game to get the one that's viable. Just have to try again.

Still sending letter of complaint as it covers the embryologist mess up when they failed to call us on day 6. Sorry is not good enough.

Anyway, I wish all you pupo ladies all the best and those at different stages of treament the best of luck. To those that got your bfps it gives me hope. Congratulations, hope one day it will be us too xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

I'm so very sorry, I understand the pain you feel right now.

After both of my previous chemicals I too was told that it is a numbers game and a chromosomal abnormality that can't be predicted is often the cause but it didn't help one tiny bit.

All the hoping and dreaming we do on top of all the hard work that a cycle is can't just be washed away with a "that's life" comment and you need to take time to grieve your loss.

I'm sending you lots of love and hugs babe.

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks pudding, that means a lot to me. You are right , I need time to grieve. I know I won't have a baby as I turn 40 next year and that's killing me.

I know we have to try again but it so hard.

Just deleted my ******** account, can't bear another baby pic. Need to look after myself, I'm gutted xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Very wise Pumpkin, you don't need all that smugness attacking you through your computer machine!

I know it's annoying when other people say stuff like this but as you know I have been where  you are I hope you will forgive me, plenty of women on here have had success over 40, you need to regroup when you are ready and able and come at it from a different angle.

I have heard of women  very 40 having success with Serum, is an overseas clinic something you would consider?

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks pudding. I know it's possible , it's just not what I planned 

Serum is a clinic I'd consider along with ARGC. Currently at lister and will probably do one more with them.

Just got to get over this huge disappointment xx


----------



## Sarapd

Pumpkin - I'm so sorry for you and DH. Take some time to look after each other and decide what to do next. Please don't get too hung up on age - I'm 41 in two weeks and still got hope. After our chemical we filled in the online questionnaire with Serum and that was really helpful. We also went to see Create and ARGC just to get done different opinions. I think it's helpful to get different viewpoints and even if you come back to where you started, at least you know you've covered all angles.
Take care. You know where we all are and we're here whenever you need us.
Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Sara. Maybe we should get some more opinions and shop around as it were. Thanks for your kind message xxx


----------



## bailey434

I'm so sorry Pumpkin  I was really hoping things would have turned around 

That response from your clinic really annoyed me, like they are not willing to take any of the blame for not providing the best possible treatment for you and just want to focus on the negative aspects to try and shift blame!! 

I'm the same as you in terms of worrying about age as was 39 when started first cycle and when it didn't work I realised that I wouldn't be having a baby until at least 41, *BUT* there are a *LOT* of stories on this board of ladies who have got pregnant who are much older so please don't lose hope, you are not alone in this 

Take some time if you want to but we will all be thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks bailey. You are so right. Clinic is blaming embryo and not the lack of progestorone injections. I'm baffled. Still sending letter of complaint.

Thanks for reassuring me about the age thing. I have low amh and scared they are going to start talking DE. I'm not ready yet.

My friends taking me to clinic today which is a great help, can't face it alone and DH gone to work.

Thanks for your support and all the best of luck xxx


----------



## bailey434

I think you should definitely still send the complaint letter. Like I said before it's so many things, money, emotional, physical and they should be taking that ALL into consideration for you.

Glad you have your friend going with you to support you. Don't let them fob you off but equally if you don't feel up to talking about it to anyone today when you get there arrange to speak to someone in a few days/weeks when you are feeling a bit stronger. I worry that sometimes clinics fob you off when you are at your lowest for ease of not having to answer difficult questions.

If you're not ready to think about DE then you're not ready, simple as. Do they do repeat AMH level tests to see if it has changed at all, I'm not sure?
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

I echo what Bailey has said, if you aren't ready to talk to them about your concerns arrange a time to do so when you are a bit stronger, it's very easy for them to fob you off when you are emotionally vulnerable.

Similarly you don't have to make any decisions today DE is a very big decision and you can consider considering it when you are ready and not a second sooner.

I can tell you that my DHs urologist, a very respected doc at UCH, told us he had no explanations for the low count and we should consider moving onto DS like it's just that simple! It's so easy for people to say things like that to us it's a whole different world that they live in! We aren't ready for that so we aren't considering it yet!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi all

Just a question for you. I am still having the dull cramping since ET on Monday lunchtime, has anyone else had this at all before? Last time I had no symptoms at all so not sure if I should be worried?
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello

I had twinges and dull cramps but put it down to having been mucked around with so much and things settling down. Call your clinic if your worried hun xx


----------



## Dory10

Pumpkin -    I'm so sorry.  Pudding is right you have suffered a loss and need to let yourself grieve, be upset, cry and be angry - shout at the world (or on top of a very high hill), kick things and throw glass bottles aggressively into the recycler.  When you write your complaint, make a first draft using all the language and slang you'd really like to use, I've done this and it is s great way to ease tension and focus your mind as you write down exactly what you think - you then redraft it and use appropriate language before sending but it does help, it's a technique a learnt from a former boss who was fab.

Pudding - Glad your scan went well and you seem to be responding quickly this time - isn't it strange how our bodies react to different cycles?  As for the OHSS drink lots of fluids (3 litres a day)  rest up as much as you can not too long walks, difficult I know with your dogs.  They put me on cabergoline after EC and fortunately I didn't develop it.

Bailey - I had dull achy crampy sensations throughout the 2ww  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Afm - Had our 8 week scan at the clinic today and our little Squirt was doing a headstand! Another step and some precious photos.

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Great advice Dory, will do all of the above ! Thank you, great advice

Many congrats on your scan, it must be wonderful, enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi my lovely girlies,

Pumpkin - again so sorry to hear your news for definite this time. Dory is right, scream, shout and get angry and take some time for yourselves to do something nice. Feels so awful, I just can't imagine what i'll be like this time if it doesn't work. Everyone is right about age, just because statistically the odds are lower, it really does not mean it will not work for you. So many over 40 are having babies and even over 50 so i've heard. One thing i've realised doing this a second time is how much i've learnt about the way it works and how each time has made it more likely it would work knowing more about how your body responds. It's by no means any consolation to you now but you know to have the additional progesterone next time and your clinic will know much more about other needs also.     Thinking of you every day hon.

Dory - how wonderful!! You must be so reassured as you are so close to the 12 week and all is great!Congratulations!!  

Bailey - i've not had craps but have had a weird pain down my side and constant bloating since EC. Nothing new since ET but it was only yesterday. Can't hurt to call the clinic and run it by them. Missed Quads! May see if its on catch up, a good weep never did anyone any harm.

Pudding - wow - so many follicles!!! thats brill, apart from the OHSS but don't worry about that just drink lots and think positively for the growing follies!! When is EC - sounds like you are near if not there already?

Yearning - you're almost there. Have you been feeling anything yet?

Stacey - congrats on your lining. Sorry don't know anything about those meds but keep growing that lining nice and thick!!

Sara - how you doing? Keeping sane?

Love to all


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks noodle . 

Feel really supported with all your great advise. More crying plus shouting tomorrow followed by a massage and weekend and spa afternoon with sis. Managed a counselling sess today at the Lister with the lovely liz which helped a lot. My dear friend drove me there to have the hcg blood test which came back negative. All helps with next cycle whenever that maybe.

Gonna rest up tomorrow. No more clinic for a while and I feel relieved. 

Thanks for all your support,,I'm reading all your good news and hoping you all have fab outcomes. Sorry for non personals but I'm reading everything. Good luck lovlies! 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

hi Pumpkin, I'm really glad you got to speak to the counsellor today, have been thinking about you all afternoon and hoping that it went as well as possible  

Thanks for the advice too ladies, I phoned the clinic in the end and they said it was fine and probably just as a result of being messed around with over the last few days. 

Dory I read your diary sat in the car earlier and it brought a tear to my eye, so glad everything is looking good and that they were supportive   

Noodle quads was good but quite scary at the same time! 

xx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you everyone - you guys are fab  

Pumpkin - Enjoy your spa and massage, you  deserve it  

Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Bailey
The counselling is a big part of ivf and it was good to talk. I've done everything I could that's in my control. The key thing is not to be hard on ourselves but be kind to ourselves when we are hurting. Treat ourselves well and look after our partners as they are hurting too but suffer in different ways. She is a good counsellor. It's just going to be a bit crap for a while.

Glad you phoned clinic, that's what they are there for. Good luck  xxx



bailey434 said:


> hi Pumpkin, I'm really glad you got to speak to the counsellor today, have been thinking about you all afternoon and hoping that it went as well as possible
> 
> Thanks for the advice too ladies, I phoned the clinic in the end and they said it was fine and probably just as a result of being messed around with over the last few days.
> 
> Dory I read your diary sat in the car earlier and it brought a tear to my eye, so glad everything is looking good and that they were supportive
> 
> Noodle quads was good but quite scary at the same time!
> 
> xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Dory10 said:


> Thank you everyone - you guys are fab
> 
> Pumpkin - Enjoy your spa and massage, you deserve it
> 
> Dory
> xxx


Thank you sweetie, read your diary, fantastic news  xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hello all this lovely sunny morning,

Pumpkin - hope you have some lovely plans in the sun!

Bailey - realised my last email said craps rather than cramps heee! Don't worry i didn't think you'd had the craps ever since ET!! Anyway, have they gone yet, the cramps that is!!

Yearning - I'm increasingly yearning to know your result, I bet you are going nuts by now. 

I don't really have much to say since ET, miss my daily embo-updates!!

xxx


----------



## bailey434

haha Noodle!  imagine having the craps since ET!!!  

Well they are still here but kind of a dull ache, not enough to take tablets, but i'm just aware of it. Hopefully a sign that things are going on   but probably just cos of being messed around with, although I felt absolutely fine after EC and had more collected this time. Random! 

I think you're a day or two ahead of me eventhough you are testing later than me? I had 3dt on Monday and think you had 5dt on Tuesday? SO confusing with all the different clinics!  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - yes it is wierd. I should be one day ahead of you as when you had 3dt I was on day 4. Odd as Sara's OTD is later. All clinics are different I suppose, as pumpkins was 14 days, mine is 16 days and Saras may be more. I was thinking that if you'll be ready for testing before me, that may mean I can legitimately test early, maybe 12th! I really shouldn't be thinking this so early. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Things always take a bit longer to happen in Wales! I know my clinic day it's 14 days from a 5dt so I'm actually a day less than I should be. I have had dreadful stomach cramps but they seem to be subsiding. My sense of smell is very strong now, which is making me feel sick but I know it's just the progesterone and HCG.
It is a beautiful day here in Wales and I am at the top of one of the South Wales Valleys for the launch of a wind farm. I got the timings wrong though so I'm sitting outside enjoying the sunshine till everyone else arrives.
Hope everyone is ok. Will try and do personals later.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

At least you were early Sara and not the other way around! 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Ah sounds brill Sara. No wind farms for me just garden and cats. Yeah you are lucky although like me, am sure if we get results on time you'll be sneaking in an early one!!


----------



## Pudding34

Hi ladies!

Early is definitely better than late Sara!

Had my second scan this morning my existing follies are progressing nicely and I have "acquired" another few so that is good!

Biggest is at 14mm so still waiting to find out when EC will be!

I'm feeling really bloated and uncomfortable I guess that that is the follies taking up all the room, my oestrogen levels were fine on Tuesday so apparently risk of OHSS not so high!

Had to take a new pic for my firms website today, long story short mine was lost when I left and rejoined my firm! I feel all bloated and all the pics look awful! DH thought it was funny and wasn't even trying to help me look remotely like me,hair all over the place and my eyes closed, David Bailey he ain't!

I finally took a good selfie one and the senior partner said it has to be jpeg I had enough trouble doing a iphone pic! Have asked DH to do what he can as really don't want to put make up on a do it all again with another camera!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi Pudding,

Great news on the lovely growing follies. How many are you on now? Poor you! I wouldn't like any pic being taken of me at the moment. Oh at least when you get a nice BFP you can look back and remember the lovely bloated time you went through for it! I'm still bloated and I don't know why as I thought that went after injections stopped. Putting it down to progesterone although suspicious i've just eaten so much having time off work and trying to get my protein!

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Noodlehead, I'm starving all the time, I was in the car with DH earlier this week and I swear he transformed into a talking, car driving chicken drumstick, like in the cartoons, right before my very eyes!

I told him he should carry emergency biscuits with him in future just in case!

I stocked up on fruit though so I have healthy options for when I am at home!

Turns out the pic was a JPEG all along, my senior partner isn't very technology savvy and didn't really understand so it was lots of fun to explain that to him! It was like the blind leading the blind!

I spent about a hour getting picture ready  hair makeup etc and still looked awful! I looked okay in the mirror how did the pic look completely different? I just don't get it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Hi everyone, 

Pumpkin, I'm so sorry. Nothing I can say will make you feel any better, but take time and look after yourself. You know we are all here for you if you need us.

Congrats on the scan Dory, headstands already, maybe a future Olympic gymnast?!

Noodle, Bailey, Sara, hope you're all doing ok with the 2ww, fingers crossed for all of you.

Pudding, I hope you get your EC soon, glad to hear you've got some good follies growing.

Hi to everyone else too.

Nothing to report from me, started the progynova yesterday, FET planned for 19th June (Pudding can you add me to the front page please) so just wanted to say hi and let you know I'm wishing you all have your dreams come true soon 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Stacey

Ive updated you on the first page.

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding -   Great news on your follies and hormone levels.
Completely sympathize about the photos.  I have an autistic child joining our class from nursery in September.  I already know him as I our nursery is on site and I over see it but we have made a big photo book to help him talk about his next steps to his family at home to gain security in the new surroundings.  Anyway there's a feeling sickly and bloated me with black rings under my eyes posing at various places today luckily lots of other staff need to be in the shots too but if there was ever a time I didn't want to have my picture taken!

Pumpkin -  

Sara - Sounds lovely sitting in the sun having some quiet time before everyone else arrives!  As the others have said better to be early than rushing around.

Stacey - Great that you've finally got a date and not too far away now.  Thanks I think it's the yoga I've been doing  

Yearning, Nikki and Bailey - Hope you're all doing ok today, another day of the 2ww done!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey all

I've just got back from a counselling session which was SO relaxing and a little funny!  

It was basically a deep relaxation session and I had to sit there and listen to her talking to me a bit like a relaxation cd, but it was making me giggle as she was OVER-emphasising her words and RRREEEEEEEEAAALLLYYY EEEEEEEEEELLLLOOONNNGGGAAATTTTIIIINNNGGGG them   Managed to get it back together in the end and was SO relaxed by the end that one of my hands had completely gone to sleep. She said I should sleep really well tonight too as a bonus   

hope you're all having good evenings too
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey,

Bailey - thats so funny I can just imagine you giggling away.  I haven't been to counselling but sounds like its definitely worth it one way or another! 

Pudding - yes I can see why pregnant people put on weight. Hungry and having husbands turning into food and too afraid to exercise!! 

Stacey - congrats on getting your date booked in. I know little about FET but I have a frostie waiting in the wings so may need to learn pretty soon but   not too soon. 

Dory - 2ww going very slowly, luckily i have plans for the rest of the day and then its the weekend which always goes quickly. Then its back to work on monday so should go a lot quicker from now on, which is good and bad - don't want to speed towards being proven otherwise!! 

Lots of love to all.


----------



## bailey434

Good news on the weight front ladies. Last week prior to EC I was the heaviest I have *EVER* been, despite losing over 8lbs before starting round 2 of IVF. I nearly died when she told me how heavy I was!! 

Roll on one week and I had to go to the GP for an asthma check and she said 'oh we haven't weighed you for a while...' and I was like 'NO!!! not now, I'm in the middle of treatment...!!!' but she weighed me anyway....I've lost half a stone in a week!! with no cutting out food as obviously I'm still eating lots of good healthy nutritious stuff with plenty of protein. So it just goes to show how much the hormones can add to you. I don't necessarily feel any lighter though as still feel a bit bloated etc but it was a little ego boost on a friday morning 

Had a bit of a wobble this morning that this time next week I will know either way.... 

Hope you've all got the lovely weather that I have over here today 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

Well done babes I am super proud of you!

Don't think about next Friday, just take one day at a time! What are you doing this evening? Focus on that right now and worry about tomorrow and the day after when you are there!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies


Just checking in that you're still all doing well. Sitting in the garden today and it's roasting. Wishing you all the best with scans and 2ww. Got my fingers crossed for you all xxxxxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Nice one! May be we have all secretly lost weight and our bloat is just air! Here's hoping! Yes Bailey - just focus one day at a time, I keep having the same and keep having to take a step back. Have lots of little lovely relaxing things to do to take your mind off it.

Thanks Pumpkin, yes lovely day. Hanging out in my garden too with the cats and the washing. Hope you are doing ok and feeling stronger. 

Lots of love and   wishes to everyone else. xx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks ladies, yeah I am trying to keep calm. Work has been mental and is just calming down, I always somehow manage to pick the worst 'work-time' to have treatment  so am just planning on leaving early and to go home and sit in the garden with the pup later 

My Dad is coming over tomorrow to do 'Dad' jobs and to cut the lawn for me bless him and I'm off to Cosford Air Show with friends and godchildren on Sunday so have got stuff planned to keep me from thinking too much 

How are you doing *Noodle* and *Sara*?

How are you *Stacey*? All good so far?

*Nat*, are you feeling back to normal yet? Hope so 

*Pumpkin*, lovely to hear from you, please stick with us (if you can) as we love chatting to you and are all thinking of you 

*Dory* & *Pudding* your descriptions of photos really made me giggle  it's always the way that you either need to, or have to, have a photo taken when you least want one

Anyone heard from *YearningHeart*?
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, iv got catching up to do again! Iv been so unwell so post anything. I have had bad heartburn, I think it's acid reflux (from Dr google). I spoke to the clinic and my gp. I went in to the go today who said they can't proscribe me anything and I should just have gaviscon. If I feel like this tomorrow or worse I will be going to the A&E. I can't do anything, I can't lie down otherwise my chest area kills and all these meds don't help.

Ok sorry for rambling on. I hope you are all well. I have to read few pages back. Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Bailey - well done for losing weight!! It's funny because sometimes it's so unpredictable, when you think you have lost it the scale says the opposite. 

Stacey - oh I'm on progynova too. 3 times a day. Hope your doing well. Bet you can't wait for the 19th June! 

Pudding - how are you? Good to hear the follicles are growing, I hope all goes well for you.

Sara, Bailey, noodle - how's your 2ww going? All your blood test date is so close together. Hopefully everyone gets a nice BFP. 

Dory - how are you doing? How's your health.

Sorry if iv missed anyone out. Hope everyone is doing well. I thought I will quickly update myself on everyone's updates. 

Xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

YearningHeart 

I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling so awful.

I don't mean to be an alarmist but have they ruled out OHSS.

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding - that's what I was thinking this morning so I called the clinic and the nurse asked of I am able to eat, pass stool, pass urine and if I am able to drink water. I answered yes to all of them and then the nurse said, it doesn't sound like OHSS so it will probably be something else like indigestion but I decided if it doesn't get any better tomorrow then I'm just going to go hospital to get checked out because I can't take this


----------



## Pudding34

I think you should def get checked out babes!

Going through what we do I think, as a group, we tend to have a fairly high tolerance for things and we don't like to complain or make to much of a fuss, so if you are in so much pain that you can't take much more it must be bad!

Ask the OHSS question Hun, it can't hurt to rule it out!

Fingers crossed it's just indigestion, the drugs can mess your system up and I've had reflux all week and I haven't even had EC yet! I hope you feel better soon Hun!

Big hugs

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Yearning - Sorry to hear you're feeling poorly, like Pudding says I'd ask again about the OHSS just to be on the dafe side.

Bailey - I know it's hard and I think I found the second week of the 2ww harder than the first but try to take it one day at a time.

Pumpkin, Sara, Nikki, Nat, Stacey - Hope you're all ok

Really ready for this weekend  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning ladies!

I'm at the clinic now, waiting for blood to be taken, my follies are progressing really well and I've got one at 17 and a few around 15/16!

Depending on the bloods we are looking at collection tues or weds with trigger tomorrow or Monday!

Feeling excited and scare at the same time! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - They're doing well, eek nearly trigger time for you  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Funny you should say that Dory, went back in to have blood taken and they gave consulted and decided no more bloods trigger Monday collection Wednesday!

Wow now I'm scared!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Puding -It all starts to seem very real from this point doesn't it?  Still just one day at a time    I had my EC on a Wednesday too.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hhhmmmmm I have said one day at a time to ladies on here a few times, is this me getting a taste of my own medicine?
;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay brilliant news! You can catch up and join in the madness with the rest of us  

How are you feeling? Bloated or ok?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm feeling bloated and tired and nervous and scared and excited and a million other things right now!

Just had a call from the clinic, they have had my bloods back and want to bring me forward to Tuesday! 

I'll take a slightly higher Gonal f tonight and trigger tomorrow!

Okay so it's even closer and scarier now!

I am however looking forward to injection and nasal spray free day on Monday! I would say drug free day but I still have to take my Metformin thyroxine and pred so not really drug free! But no needles! yay!

How are you all doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oooooh exciting/nervous/etc etc etc yes!

I'm ok, still a bit crampy but not as much as earlier in the week, so not sure if that is good or bad lol! 

Injection free days are great hey? I got two before starting on the clexane  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

I'm freaking out a little bit!

So last night I was on the sofa and the puppy (must weigh about 10 kgs now) decided to use me as a trampoline to get where he was going!

He landed heavily on me, right on my stomach!

I'm still feeling a but sore now but don't know if that is because of my increased Gonal f shot last night or because I have been and still am pretty bloated!

I'm just hoping that no damage has been done! We are so lose to EC now I would hate for something to go wrong now!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Morning,

Oh Pudding - congrats on it being trigger day!! Yes its a wierd nervy time! Having your belly used as a trampoline must be scary but I can't imagine it will affect the eggs, they are so microscopic protected inside the follicles, protected inside your belly so I wouldn't worry. I totally know what you mean, my cats ran across my belly loads of times and I had to quickly try to move to protect my belly, not that cats are as heavy as your pup. Try to keep as chilled as you can and concentrate on staying positive and sending positive vibes to your follies!!! So excited for you getting to this stage. Lots of lovely eggy vibes coming your way.   

Yearning - sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time. Thats the last thing you need at a time like this but lets just hope its your embies being naughty!!! You'll have your result tomorrow.    I'm so nervously excited for you. Come on BFP!! You can do it! Hope you are feeling better today so haven't needed to go to A&E.

Bailey - glad to hear your cramping is going away. Its now the week of our tests eeeeeekkkk!!

I've had a little dull period ache yesterday and friday night but it's gone today so i'm really hoping that it was implantation belly rather than AF sneaking in an early poke to unnerve me! Trying not to read into it too much as who knows. 5 days till OTD and counting!!

Sara - hope you are doing well, any 2ww feelings?

Pumpkin/Dory/Stacey/NatW and anyone i've missed - hope you are all doing well. Enjoy the lusciously sunny sunday!! My last day before back to work!

xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - It's my motto too, think it should become the IVF motto too.  Try not to worry about your puppy doing any damage, I'm sure it's a mix of increased drugs, larger follicles and general bloating  

Nikki - Not long now, really hope the next 5 days go quickly for you  

Bailey - Glad the cramping has eased a bit for you, final week of 2ww  

Yearning - Hope you're feeling better.

Sara, Stacey, Natw, Pumpkin - Hoping your all doing ok.

Afm - Picked up a very tipsy DH from the pub last night and was even kind enough to take him home via the takeaway so he could have food, so strange being in town around lots of drunk people when completely sober.  Back at EPAU tomorrow so   Squirt is still doing well.

Enjoy the sun

Dory
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding - ohh fantastic! Things sure are moving with you. You egg collection is in just 2 days!! Hope it all goes well and they find a good amount of excellent eggs. Good luck. X

Noodle - as long as it's not AF those aches are fine. I got few cramps, iv actually got little cramps now as I am typing. Yep not long for your blood test. Will you be testing at home or waiting for the clinic blood test?

How is everyone else? 

Little update from me, I did go A&E yesterday, I just had to with this chest pain. Turns out it's acid so they gave me pills for it which has made a big improvement. I still have the chest pressure feeling but feeling much better than past few days. Luckily I didn't have to wait too long in the A&E because when they took some blood for checking, I fainted so they quickly took me to a cubicle.. So the fainting made me go 10 steps ahead of the A&E queue! Haha I fainted because of low blood pressue (not enough food/fluid in me)

Anyhow tomorrow is my blood test after 2ww. I am against testing during 2ww so I am super excited and nervous for tomorrow. I have not bled so I am seeing it as a good sign. During my first IVF I bled 3 days before blood test.

X


----------



## noodlehead

Wow Yearning, you have been through it the last few days. Poor you fainting, but nice one for getting thru the queue. What did they say caused the acid, could it be naughty embie acid?! Am so happy that your day is finally here and no bleeding, I've got a really positive feeling for you, always have and you've been so good not sneakily testing. I don't know if I could resist. I'm just having a normal pee on a stick test, not a blood test, same last time. Is blood test normal practice for your clinic? Gooooooooddd luck, will be thinking of you!!!    

Dory - what is EPAU, or did I miss something? Is it another scan. Hope so, good to see little squirt is a strong little one.

Pudding - hope you've settled after your trampoline incident.

I've started having my mild AF ache again, well hopefully not AF, should I call it embies ache to stay positive!

Hi again to everyone else. xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

So my trigger has been done! Sort of felt like a defining moment I wanted to share with you, my buddies!

*Yearning*, you have been through the mill, I do hope you are feeling better! Good luck for tomorrow my love I will be thinking of you!

*Noodle*, I think an EPAU is an Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit but I could be wrong as I've never gotten that far before!

*Dory* good luck for the scan tomorrow!

Hope you are all okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Hooray Pudding! I always feel the trigger shot is momentous. Enjoy your jab free day. 

Yearning Heart - Hope you're feeling better. It must have frightening fainting.

Dory - Hope you're ok and taking things easy.

Bailey and Noodle  - Are you going mad in the 2ww yet?

Pumpkin - How are you? I know it's not an easy time so sending you a big hug.

Nat - Hope you're feeling better now

Stacey - How are you doing?

Really hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Big day for us today - we have got further than our first cycle now. Still absolutely terrified every time I go to the loo.  Loads of twinges but putting that down to progesterone and HCG.
I've spent the whole weekend singing Let It Go from Frozen after hearing it for the first time on Friday. Just watched the film, which I loved.

Here's to a good week for us all.

Love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Noodle - hope those aches are a good sign and AF stays far away  
The doctors said I should just watch what I eat, I think I'm kind of sensitive. Yeah at my clinic exactly after 2 weeks you have to go and give blood in the morning and then give them a call in the afternoon for the results. That call is so heart thumping!

Pudding - thanks. Yay trigger done.. That's it of injections! How does it feel? I was so happy when I did the last shot thinking finallyyyy no more injections

Sara - good luck with everything! I hope you get a nice BFP, make sure you get good rest, your body deserves it. Not long left before your blood test. Yeah fainting is pretty scary but believe it or not the first thing I though of before I fainted and after I got my sense back.. Was are my embies alright, did I move too much, did I drop, I wasn't thinking about me but rather the little embies, 

ohhh I really hope I get a BFP. I'm seriously stressing now proper. I was so calm through out the 2ww and keeping my mind busy but now I can't think or anything. I just so nervous, I'm so scared if it's a bfn. Please god let this be the one


----------



## Pudding34

YearningHeart, Im rooting for you babes!

I wish my injections were over! I get a day off tomorrow and start claxane and gestone on Tuesday! Both much worse than Stimms apparently, but you gotta do what you gotta do huh!

My clinic doesn't do blood tests, they give you a super sensitive pee on a stick cassette, perhaps if it's a positive on OTD they get you in for a test but I've not gotten that far before! 

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Pudding - thanks Hun! Oh don't worry hopefully the injections are better than you expect, actually talking of which during my first IVF I had to take a different type of injection after the egg collection.. This time no injection but like millions of pills!

It's late night now where I am and I can't sleep. I'm not even sleepy but gotta force myself as I need to have a good breakfast before giving blood.. I don't want to faint again tomorrow. Haha


----------



## pumpkin1975

Been keeping up with you all ladies. Fainting, egg collections, 2ww, it's all happening ladies! Keeping my fingers crossed you all get your BFP and don't have to go through it all again. Afm, feeling ok, contemplating going back to work today?? Just not sure.

Sending you all lots of love, hugs and good luck xxxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi everyone,

Yearning - really good luck today honey, i can't believe they make you wait for the call, i'd go mad, you are so patient. I'll be thinking of you all day!  

Pudding - happy no injection day.

Sara - congrats on getting further than before, my scary day is wednesday as that would be when I bled before.

Dory - good luck with scan - hope squirt is happily squirting around on its head again!!

Pumpkin - hope work goes ok today. Take it easy.

I'm going back for the first time today and woke up angry and DH for waking me up before my alarm and since then I keep crying. I hope it stops when I get to work. I don't know if its just hormones or work means that life is going back to normal. Think getting super nervous for sat already. 

Happy monday to everyone else. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Yearning have everything crossed for you today!!    
xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been AWOL. I'm STILL poorly! And utterly fed up. I have laryngitis, which has left me feeling really horrid. I went to the Drs on Thursday as I'd been feeling unwell for a week at that point and they gave me the usual 'it's a virus'. I explained that I'm currently cycling and they didn't want to know! I'm worried as my clinic said it would be better for me to be on antibiotics rather than leave it as there is a real chance they will have to postpone my treatment if I don't get better. I have a history of throat infections too, so I'm extra cross at my Drs for not doing anything. Oh well, at least the DH has had a quiet 11 days!!

I'm still reading back through, but just wanted to say so sorry to Pumpkin. I'm very cross at your clinic on your behalf. My clinic are also the same on the progesterone thing. The only time I didn't bleed early was my BFP. I did get them to change me to Cyclogest this time at least, so we'll see if it makes a difference. But anyway, I hope you're starting to feel a little better and that you're having a well deserved rest.

Congrats to all the PUPO ladies, hope you're not going too mad! I think I had cramps with every cycle including my BFP. In fact with my BFP I was in tears the day before I tested as the cramps were so bad and I was convinced AF was coming!

Pudding, good luck with trigger and collection. It all sounds very positive!

Love to you all, I promise I'll come back later and have a proper read of everything 

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey *Nat*

That truly sucks, having to delay is awful and it's like another loss in a way! I'm hoping that you feel better soon and don't have to delay!

Feels weird not doing my nasal spray and knowing I don't have to inject tonight!

Im trying to stay busy today, doing housework and making food for the freezer in case I dont feel like cooking next week!

Just praying I get a good haul of high quality eggs tomorrow!

Just saw the guide dog puppy advert on TV and I'm now crying! God damn these hormones! They are so cute and lovely and the woman who talks is so grateful it just gets me every time!

*Dory* , hope all went well at the scan today!

*YearningHeart*, I'm yearning for goodnews for you (see what I did there a little play on your name!)

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies,

I just gave blood and now at home waiting for 3:00 which is in 2 and half hours. I keep looking at the clock, I'm so scared to call but excited and what this wait over and done with. I can't explain how I feel right now, I'm just so stressing. X


----------



## bailey434

yearning
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I second that the wait sounds horrific, stay busy and let us know Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Oh I can't bear waiting for your results Yearning. Keep checking back to see if any news. My whole body is crossed for you. 

Nat - you poor thing. Thought it had been a while since you had posted. Really hope they don't gave to delay and you get better soon but I guess it's best to do it when u are the strongest you can be. Lots of fruit, veg, liquid and rest. Xx

Pudding - happy no injection pottering. Really hope you lay loads of beauties tomorrow.

Check back later xxxx


----------



## bailey434

I'm the same Noodle, keep checking in to see if there is an update!!  

Are you having any 2ww symptoms at all? I'm starting to feel a bit negative now, not sure it's worked, but no particular reason, maybe just preparing myself for the worst, whilst hoping for the best, who knows?  

xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Omg I can't believe it!! I got a BFP! My dreams have come true, iv never had a p in 6years. I cried so much, I still can't believe it.
My beta level is 2011 I can't believe it. I'm so happy.

I wish all of you ladies the best, I wish all of your dreams come true, you all deserve it. Xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

FANTASTIC NEWS YearningHeart, you must be over the moon!!  

Not sure what that beta level means but I'm sure it's good  
xxxx


----------



## Sarapd

I have been hitting Refresh on my browser since 3pm to see how you got on Yearning Heart. Congratulations! Amazing figure - could there be more than 1 there? So happy for you.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I wondered that? How many did you have transferred Yearning?
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

I transferd 2.. By the looks of the beta level I think it's twins. Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Woo hoo, double celebration hopefully!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Fab I made it back just in time for fabulous news  

Yey yey yey Yearningheart    Huge congratulations for you!  When is your scan booked in for?

Sara -   That you are further along on this journey than ever before.  I love that film too as do most of the girls in my class so we sit and have a sing/dance most days.  One brought in a fabulous Frozen cake last week which looked delicious but I didn't eat as wasn't sure about the cream!

Pudding - Hope you're enjoying the injection free day    

Natw - Sorry you're feeling so poorly  

Nikki - Hope your first day back at work has gone ok   for Saturday.

Bailey - Don't loose hope, everyone is different  

Pumpkin - Don't go back until your ready, you've been through so much physically and emotionally you need time to heal and build up your strength  

Afm - Thank you so much for all the good luck messages it really means a lot.  Happy to report that Squirt is still practising yoga and has grown 0.7cm since last Wednesday.  We're back again at the end of next week so   .

Love to all

Dory
xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

I just spoke to the nurse. MY scan is on the 1st July. I still can't believe it. It's like a dream


----------



## Dory10

So happy for you Yearning Heart    - Hope time passes healthily and speedily for you until 1st July  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Great news from you too Dory 

It's great that you can have these scans to check progress. How often do you get to have them then? Your hospital seems very on it which is great!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Yes I'm so glad I've been able to have these scans but it has been because I asked right from my mc review if I could have an earlier scan/s in the future.  The consultant gave me her secretary's direct dial number and said to ring as soon as I found out I was pregnant - that statement in itself gave me hope.  She arranged the early 6 week one and then the EPAU booked me in again for today, just under 9 weeks and then today I asked if they wanted to see me again and they said it was up to me but were happy to as they realised I'd been through a lot.  During my first pregnancy I just took what people said at face value but I learnt the hard way that you have to ask.  


Dory
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Many congratulations yearning heart!


----------



## Pudding34

Congratulations *YearningHeart*! Looks like you won't be "yearning" for much longer! (see what I did there another little play on your name! ;-) )

I'm so happy for you!

Wow those numbers look high, did they say it couldbe twins?

I stepped away from the computer machine for like a hour and it's all happening now!

Congratulations again, once just didn't seem enough!

*Dory*, I'm glad all went well for you as well today!

Love to *Bailey* and *Sara* it's not long now girls, hope you are doing okay in the heat!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Omg yearning that is soooo amazing!!! I just knew it! Wow how amazing! Can they tell twins this early!! So so so happy for you. You are so amazingly patient, you'll make such a wonderful mum. Gives us all hope!! So much love to you and your precious little embies!!! Xxxxx

I'll check back after work for more of a reply xxxx


----------



## NatW

Oh yearning heart, that is simply wonderful! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi again,

Still am crazily happy about your result Yearning! Only 3 weeks until your scan! Another wait. I have just looked up beta levels and at your stage it defo sounds like twins which is absolutely amazing! No acid or fainting is going to stop you. You must be celebrating tonight. You deserve it. Congratulations again! 

Bailey - hopefully that result has put your negative thoughts to one side, but I know what u mean, I try to keep really positive but sometimes I have sudden negative thoughts and get really upset, like the realisation that it will be all over and negative but there's no rhyme or reason to weird hormonal thoughts. I've only had the slight dull AF pain on sat and a bit sun pm but other than that the occasional tweak. I had more twinges last time. Now that your cramps have gone, u had any other feelings?

Sara - you been feeling anything? 

Dory - congrats on your little monkey squirt still gymnasticing around in your belly. Great that you've demanded all the scans, so reassuring for you. Your squirt is a strong one and will be around for good!! My first day back was better than expected. Quite good to make the day fly by. Had weird nervousness this morning which I think was as I felt going back was like life had just gone back to normal but I took it much easier than normal.

Pumpkin - I agree that you should only go back when totally ready but given what I've said above, it may be better when u actually go back and it may help u keep your mind a little busy.

Xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey *Noodle*

I guess I'm just getting a bit spooked the nearer to test date I get  I had quite strong cramping from ET day through to Saturday (so that would be Day 8 in total I think) but since then they have phased off. My chest was a bit tender but again it seems to have gone back to normal now I think. I am getting occasional twinges/pulling and got a really bad stitch under my ribcage this morning just sitting on the bus randomly! Very different physical feelings to last time when I had no symptoms at all, but I know that symptoms or not can go either way anyway which is so frustrating 

Hope you are hanging in there too, and you *Sara*!
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

I am getting the strangest cramps and twinges, really strong sense of smell, feel sick, have been sick and can't stop going to the loo! However, I am on so much progesterone and HCG it could just as easily be side effects from all that.  I did POAS earlier on an internet cheapie which my friend did tell me were useless. Completely blank and considering I'm on HCG I thought that would have shown up. I think my friend was right! 

Fantastic you got to see Squirt again Dory. When will you see him next?

Pumpkin - sending you a big hug. After my last cycle I just retreated and didn't want to see anyone. DH made me go to work - I just wanted to crawl under the duvet and stay there for a few months. Nothing I can say will make you feel better but I want you to know we're thinking of you and are here.

Good luck tomorrow Pudding - I think of you as the mother of this group! Enjoy the sedation - I love that bit. Let's hope you get wonderful eggs.

Loads of love to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name but I'm thinking of you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Good luck today Pudding!!!     
xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi pudding

Wishing you all the best for today sweetie! Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Goooood luuuuuck lovely pudding!!! Hope you get loads of great eggs! Be thinking if you today. Yes enjoy the snooze. Let us all know as soon as u feel ok. Xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the well wishes Ladies!

I'm at the clinic now feeling a weird mix of déjà vu and nervousness!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey & Sara you both have had loads more symptoms than me. At the mo I just have a slight ache on the right hand side of my belly but that's felt a bit odd since EC. Symptoms are annoying as you can't help read into them but they also maybe drugs or AF symptoms. Wish it was more clear cut. Sara I think yesterday will have been def too early. I read that it's almost impossible to get a positive until day 11 which I think for u is today. I figure by Thursday I may be ok to poas. Very very scared! Xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Noodle
I wasn't expecting anything yesterday, I was just testing the sticks to see if they work. Because I'm having HCG shots twice a week I would have expected them to pick those up. I'm not convinced the sticks are any good as nothing showed yesterday and there was a very faint line this morning after 5000 Pregnyl last night. Because I'm having the HCG shots I have to have a blood test.
I think I may have just confused myself!
Have a lovely day ladies.  
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey *Sara*, can I ask why you are having HCG shots? I've not heard of that before?

*Noodle*, yes I agree, I think a lot of symptoms can be put down to side effects of the drugs, it's so frustrating isn't it!!

*Pudding*, keep us informed 
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Bailey
I've done 3 fresh IVF and 1 FET before and each time I've bled before OTD. The doctors think I don't absorb progesterone properly so giving me HCG fools my body into thinking it's pregnant so it will produce it's own progesterone. Apparently it's what they used to do many years ago. This is now the furthest I've got on a fresh cycle - my first cycle was only 3 days after transfer. 
I'm also doing intralipids and steroids to try and dampen my immune system down. Really have thrown everything at this one!
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Oooh that's interesting Sara. I've had steroids and clexane this time, although haven't been immune tested but my consultant was happy to prescribe them anyway to try and help with implantation.

I completely understand why you would think that you should get something on a home test then! How strange!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Wow Sara. Loads of meds. That sounds good as such early bleeding I guess could have been reason for bfn before I suppose. Ah so you can't sneakily poas!   To us all this week. Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Pudding!

Hang on in there Noodle, Bailey and Sara. I have everything crossed for you.

Pumpkin, how you doing? Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, I have been given Friday as the day to start Gonal F! I'm on 200 this time, so will see how I get on at that dose. I feel so behind the rest of you, I honestly thought I'd be at the same stage as you all! Feeling a little better today, so hopefully I'll get my voice back soon and start feeling my normal self too.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nat, that's great news. It's much more important for you to be fully recovered and ready so don't worry we will all still be here for you    
xx


----------



## NatW

How are you feeling today Bailey? A bit more positive?


----------



## bailey434

I'm ok, feeling a bit bloated and a few twinges, so don't know if that means AF is on the way or not, trying not to read too much into everything    Just on countdown now to Friday....eeeekkk. At least this time around I have had the sense to book the day off, which I didn't last time!! Ridiculous I know, but just didn't think about it  

Don't know if anyone else is having really bizarre dreams at the moment, but I am, can't remember the last night's sleep without something weird happening in it, I'm assuming it's cos of the drugs and just my mind whirring away trying to process it all. I've been doing my relaxation cd each night which helps me get to sleep but still dreaming
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi girls!

I'm awake and functioning again, back home now!

They got 15 eggs, won't know about maturity/fertilisation till embryologist calls tomorrow so keep fingers crossed for me!

Just did my first claxane injection, it didn't hurt when I did it which I expected it to but it's stinging/aching now! So really looking forward to having my first gestone injection tonight now!

*Bailey* I have had some really vivid dreams in the last week or so, I think it's all the hormones coursing throughout bodies!

*NatW* so glad to hear you can proceed with your cycle, delaying is so horrible!

Gonna go and put my feet up and chillax with the doggies!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Pudding, that's a great number, fingers crossed for a high percentage of mature ones and fertilisation rates  

They are stingy aren't they, but I've found that some days are worse than others and a few days they've not hurt at all which has really surprised me. I do have lots of tiny little purple/blue dots on my tummy from them though.

Glad it's not just me having the weird dreams then    They are so vivid that I can still remember them when I wake up which is quite unusual for me.

Yeah feet up lady in the sun, or in front of the tv and no bouncing puppy near that tum  

xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I have mental dreams at the best of times, but I do remember them being even more vivid when I got my BFP, so fingers crossed!

15 eggs is fab Pudding! Well done! Hopefully you'll get some fab embies from that lot. Rest up now.

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Well done Pudding - that's a great number. Make sure you rest now. I remember walking round the house swearing very loudly after my first Clexane injection - I was not prepared for the stinging! If you do it lounging on the sofa and push the plunger in slowly it hurts a bit less. Gestone is nowhere near as bad. Ice the area first although be careful as I had ice burn last week from that! Don't leave an ice pack onto long otherwise you will literally freeze your buttocks! Make sure you change the needle between drawing up and injecting. Warm the Gestone in your bra beforehand. I normally push the needle in slowly - it somehow goes on quite easily in some places and then DH checks for blood before pressing the plunger slowly. I've got a few bruises but not the lumps some people talk about so I must be doing something right!
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Yey    Fab number of eggs - sending them lots of   for fertilization over night!

Sara - I'm glad they've given you lots of meds and by the sounds of it they are having the desired effect -   . I'm back at EPAU at the end of next week   .

Natw - Glad you can final get started on the injections.

Bailey - Not long until OTD now  

Nikki - Glad your day at work was ok, I always get that nervous feeling if I've been off for longer than a few days which unfortunately has been a lot over this last year.

Pumpkin, Stacey, Rellie, Yearning - Hope you're all ok

Afm - Just having a mild panic at the moment, it looks like some of the nursery children are coming down with chicken pox    I'm staying out of there and constantly washing my hands and wiping surfaces with detol wipes!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies!

I just had my first gestone injection.

After hearing how awful and difficult amd painful they are I was very worried and nervous but I took on board all the advice that Sara gave me in respect of the ice pack and the warming of the vials and it wasn't bad at all!

It's a bit sore now but I think I can live with it, plus it's only every other day!

DH did so well I'm so proud of him!

Pudding
X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Congratulations pudding on 15 wonderful eggs-well done you fabulous lady. so pleased for you. praying the next.step is as good as todays.
much love to you 
xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Yey Pudding - What a day for you, hope you have some tasty snacks as a big treat, you deserve it


----------



## Pudding34

I had a lovely lunch procured by DH from the local bakery, it may or may not have included a doughnut, I can neither confirm nor deny.................oh okay I can confirm it!!! after months of dieting it was nice to have guilt free treat!

I also got some awesome chocolate truffles for post injections! Mmmmmmmmmmmm lovely!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Jade 

Thanks for your message it means a lot to know you are thinking of me, hope you are doing okay!

Much love back!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi,

Pudding - brilliant egg work! 15 is amazing. Bound to get some great blasts out of that. Fingers crossed for fertilisation news. Congratulations! You lay back and eat as many guilt free doughnuts as you want, you deserve them!! Glad new injection wasn't as bad as you thought.

Bailey - I hadn't remembered until you mentioned dreams but I did have a really vivid one about my gran who died when I was 18. Very random, maybe the drugs but hopefully the embies!!! Am I right in saying you are doing a pee test on Friday or is it blood like Sara?

Sara - hope you are doing well and week is going quick for you!

Natw - glad you are finally all set to start. What an awful time to go through before even starting. Yes we will all be here cheering you along. Get nice and relaxed before you start.

Dory - so good you've got another scan next wk, yes keep away from those chicken pox. 

Hi to Pumpkin, Yearning, Stacey and everyone else.

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

It's a POAS test for me on Friday, I think you can pay extra for a blood test but haven't got that far....yet...really have no idea what happens after a positive test! 

Weird about the dreams hey?   don't remember them last time around I don't think
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Well done pudding and good luck for today's cal    

Hello to all the other ladies.

AFM, back to work today and back to normal, whatever normal is! 

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Pumpkin!

Hope all goes well at work and remember do what is right for you, if you need to go home, go home!

I'll be thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Good luck Pumpkin, hope it goes ok and that you can get a break if you need one or a walk around the block at lunchtime maybe  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Take care Pumpkin
Just do what you can and as the others said, take a break if you need it.
Loads of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

I got the call,

Of my 15 eggs 14 were mature
Of those 14, 9 fertilised!

So they are taking them to blast with Transfer on Sunday!

I did the calculations to compare to our first cycle and we had 58% fertilisation last time and this time we have 64% so that is a good increase and a good number I think!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Wow great numbers Pudding, you must be really pleased  

Will you get updates on progress before Sunday?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm really happy with the number although aware that it can change, last time we got 7 and by the time transfer day came we only had four left so I'm praying as hard as I an that they do well!

I asked the embryologist if I could call for updates and she said she will call me so that is great! 

Really wish outcast forward to Sunday now!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - 9 fertilising is amazing. That's more than I got in mature eggs! Congratulations! Looks like you'll have a great chance of some lovely blasts for ET and freezing. So happy for you!! Fast forward fast forward!!! Damn my time machine still doesn't work!!!

Pumpkin - have a lovely first day back. Like everyone else has said take it as easy as you can. I'm finding the day much less stressful since I've been off as I think my mind is more relaxed. Keep popping out for a walk or to the shops to break up the day as it really helps. Thinking of you lovely.

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Well done pudding, fingers crossed for next stage.

Thanks ladies for all your support. Big bad boss man in meetings, not here till 3pm so I'm settling back nicely. Treated myself to a nice breakfast and popping out at lunch to get my eyebrows shaped. Little things to make me feel better.

Big hugs

Xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin*, that is right do the little things to make you feel better, Im so nervous I am wondering if getting my haircut will take my mind off things!

*Noodle* get your tools out and get working on that time machine and let me know when it is up and running I really need it! ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Sounds like a plan to me Pumpkin  
xx


----------



## NatW

That's great Pudding! Fingers crossed you get some lovely blasts from that xx

Pumpkin, sounds good. The little treats here and there make all the difference. Big hugs to you  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well today.

AFM, I have my first scan booked in next Wednesday now. Quite looking forward to starting the injections, but I have to admit very much feel like I'm just going through the motions this cycle. Don't really feel excited and I'm pretty sure it's not going to work. I know that's not the right attitude to have, but I think I've just gone into self protection mode. I'm actually looking forward to our 2 week holiday in Cornwall at the start of August more!

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*NatW * I think we all feel the same way at times! Just relax and take each day at a time! Says the girl who wants a time machine to fast forward to Sunday!!!!!

I know I don't practice what I preach but who does!

I have just realised that Sunday, our transfer day, is Father's Day I wonder if that is a good omen?!

Pudding
X


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

oh Pudding m so happy for you, no, not happy over the flipping moon for you                       

now my      begins for you and your beautiful embies

  
jade 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - 9 fertilized and a blast transfer book - yey    Well done you, I think more doughnuts are called for  

Bailey - Only 2 more sleeps  

Natw - I tried not to think too far ahead this cycle and just did one injection at a time, like you say it was just going through the motions but that's all it takes one step at a time, just keep stepping  

Pumpkin - Glad you've had an ok day and managed to ease in breakfast and lunch treats sound like the way forward.  I think the first day back is always the hardest.

Sara - Is it your bloods on Friday too?  

Nikki - I too would like to place an order for the time machine  

Afm - Booking appointment today with the midwife so an early finish from work and I treated myself to some new knickers, how glam!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory, were they Fancy Pants? Ha ha!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,

Natw - well at least if you have a lovely holiday to look forward to you can plan and think about that to make the time go by. It's hard not to feel that way sometimes but there is no reason it won't work this time. Every time you stand a good chance so think positively about getting to work on those nice big juicy follies!!!

Bailey - 2 more sleeps for you and 3 more for me even though I'm a day ahead. It's so odd. 

I keep having dull cranky feelings and I'm terrified it's AF. Tonight last time was the night I bled and I'm scared every time I go to the loo. Should I test tomorrow or force myself to wait. I can't stand it!!

Pumpkin - that's the trick, lots of nice parts to the day and lots and lots of treats xx

Dory - fancy pants indeed - or is it pregnant pants you are now stocking up on. I don't know do they have preggers pants?!

Working on that time machine guys.

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

He he - They are nice pants shorty style ones with lace on the bottom but it's M&S comfy lacy stuff not special weekend or hubby treat undies and they are just a size bigger as my others are getting tight!


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Pudding. Think you deserve better than doughnuts - perhaps some macaroons! I love them!

Pumpkin - How was your first day? Hope your eyebrows look good. Just take things one step at a time.

Noodle - Another order for the time machine here please!

Dory - I'm sat on the train station chuckling about your fancy pants. I used to have lucky pants when I was in uni - I wonder if I've still got them - could do with some luck!

Bailey - How are you holding out? Any more weird dreams? I've had loads.

NatW - Hooray - glad you're feeling better and getting started.

YearningHeart - has it sunk in yet?

I am so tired today I actually put my head on my desk and slept - I was the only one in the office so not quite as strange as it could have been! I've also got awful heartburn. My blood test isn't until Monday - not sure how I'll wait until then.

Thinking of all you lovely ladies loads.

Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Sara I had a lucky dress back in the day, looking back now the luck may have been more to down to the cleavage it gave me! ;-)


----------



## NatW

You ladies really are the loveliest lot I've 'met'. Thank you  xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat you have made me blush! ;-)

You are pretty lovely yourself!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Sara - that's a really good sign needing to sleep on desk. That's the kind if tiredness which may well mean something delightful! Poor you not being able to sneak a test in and having to wait longer but at least there is no temptation!

Natw - you and all the girls here are the loveliest people ever. I wish so much for amazing luck for everyone and for you next time pumpkin, and I'm as excited/nervous for everyone as I am myself. Wish I could give everyone a non-virtual hug!!  Making me feel like weeping. Don't know how id get thru this without you all.

Good luck with morning news Pudding.
Xxx


----------



## bailey434

*Noodle*, I'm like you and have dull cramps and pulling sensations which are completely freaking me out and each time I go to the loo I'm expecting the wicked witch to have turned up.

*Sara* I'm sleeping so badly the last couple of nights, think my brain is not turning off and combined with the weird dreams I'm waking up shattered and finding it hard to even get to sleep, even with relaxation cd's! Have taken the pup for an extra long walk this evening to try and wear us both out 

To cheer myself up I have just ordered a new phone so will have something to play with over the weekend 

*Dory* your pants were making me giggle on the train tonight 

*Pudding *you are making me smile with all your little diary entries, I can 'feel' your excitement!

*NatW* I completely get the self preservation mode...think I might be right in the middle of it at the moment  Good that you have the first scan booked in 

*Pumpkin*, hope it went ok and you are already planning your next treat 

Hello to everyone else too
xxx


----------



## Dory10

Yey Glad I raised some smiles with my pants antics  Here's the link http://www.marksandspencer.com/lace-trim-low-rise-brazilian-knickers/p/p20042661?OmnitureToPDP=06410049&ddkey=http:MSSearchResultsDisplayCmd

Sara - I know you're on a lot of meds as well but from about the mid point to the end of my 2ww this time I had to have a few naps, which is unheard of for me  it's a good sign for you too.

Bailey - I don't think the weather helps with sleeping at the moment I've had a couple of shocking nights too, hope the walk does the trick tonight.

Natw - Yes this is such a lovely group, everyone is so supportive no matter what they are going through at the time 

Pudding, Pumpkin and Nikki - 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* I am like a kid before Christmas, I keep asking DH what he thinks is happening with the embies I think he thinks I'm potty!

*Dory* very fancy pants! Check you out!

Thanks *Noodle* I can't wait to find out what's happening!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nice pants Dory!  

Did you treat yourself to the 3 for 2 deal? Hope so!
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

I've got lots to catch up on! I'll need to read back through the posts but just wanted to pop on and say hi, hope everyone is doing good. Sounds like we've had more good news in the group, I hope it continues 

In have my scan on Friday so hoping lining is thickening nicely and we can go ahead with FET next Thursday. I've had a bit of discharge last couple of days (sorry if TMI) not sure if that is a good sign or not?

Sending baby dust to you all

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Stacey - hi lovely to hear from you. Wishing you a lovely thick lining and baby dust! 

Dory - ha ha it love how we've all opened the link to take a look! I've just opened it on the tube and was caught chuckling at a pair of knickers!!

Xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Stacy - Good luck with your scan. Hopefully you come back with some good news for us 

bailey - hi how are you? new phone sounds nice, its always exciting to open the package of a new phone! how exciting you otd is in 2 days!!! Im wishing the best for you. Did you do any tests at home or going to wait for the actual day?

sara - Hope you are well and the horrible heartburn has gone,  heartburn loves me and never goes away! I still have it  and it sucks!

Dory - haha those knickers are quite nice! 

noodle - Hope you are doing well, not long left before otd, hope the next few days pass super quick and you have lovely good news. 

pudding - Congratulations on you eggs and fertilisation! thats an excellent number. I hope your embryo transfer goes well, enjoy the next few days before rest time 

natw - how are you? Hope you are well. x

No update for me ladies other than I am always feeling sleepy. Seriously is this normal? I walk a little and I am out of breath and tired, I just want to sleep and thats so strange for me because normally I am an energetic person who is always on the move. I still have my heartburn.. which has gone little better but bothers me so much.


----------



## YearningHeart

Oh can I quickly ask if anyone knows..

I know after the embryo transfer the tummy bloats a little or quite a bit. How long does it take before that goes? I heard cyclogest pessaries can make the stomach bloat if anyone is on them. My tummy is so bloated I look pregnant and it is pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## bailey434

Yearning heart your message made me giggle....you do remember that you are actually preggers don't you?  

Can't really comment but my tummy went down about a week or two after negative test but I'd stopped meds by then & I'm assuming that you will stay on progesterone at least?

I think feeling sleepy is a pretty standard one as little embie is doing a lot of growing  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies

I got my update call this morning,

All 9 have divided and are at the 4 cell stage 7 are what they consider to top quality and the other 2 are good quality!

The embryologist thinks the other 2 may catch up today, however she also warned me that we could still lose some of them before blast but for now it's all good news!

Question, I've been a bit constipated since EC, sorry if TMI but I went a bit this morning but it was a bit uncomfortable, was anybody else constipated after EC?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding did you have a general anaesthetic? If so they can make you a bit bunged up and also it may be remnants from all the protein that you've been eating during stimms? Lactolose and plenty of water.

Great news about their prorgress, looking good!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey, I'm drinking loads of water already and peeing a million times a day but I can probably drink a bit more as it's so hot at the moment I maybe a bit dehydrated!

Just panicking about every little thing! It's par for the course during treatment isn't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Quick question about Claxane.

I had my EC on Tuesday and have been on Claxane since then.

I felt what seemed like an ulcer I my mouth on the wall of my cheek a few minutes ago, as it appeared really quickly I went to have a look, it was red and seemed like a bleed that had coagulated.

It's gone now, just a red pinprick in my mouth. Could I have bitten the inside of my mouth without realising it and it bleed more than usual because of the thinner blood due to the claxane?

Should I expect more incidences of this?

Is it something to be worried about?

If anybody has any experience or advice on this I would be most grateful as I am freaking out a little bit!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding, I was told just to be careful if I cut myself or similar as you are at more risk of bleeding more than usual due to the clexane, so you probably have bitten your cheek and then got a little blood blister as a result. 

I nicked my knee the other day with a razor and it took a little longer to stop bleeding so don't worry, just that your blood is a little thinner at the moment I think.

So panic not    
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Hun!

I've been of aspirin since Stimms started and I also knicked my leg shaving and it took forever to stop bleeding!

I need to calm down, I can't concentrate on anything but I did bake some cookies! DH was very happy! I have had to hide the rest of them, he is like the Cookie Monster he sniffs them out!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Cooking is a good distraction, I made brownies and scones last weekend to take on a picnic  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Mmmmmmmmmmm brownies sound good!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies,

Pudding excellent news, fingers crossed you get all good blasts and the embryologist is spoiled for choice! Re: constipation, yes I had terrible constipation after EC compounded with the OHSS made for one very poorly, sicky feeling Nat! The clinic told me drink, drink, drink and senokot as it's natural and gentle on you.

Clexane you just need to be a little extra careful while your on it. Mostly you'll just find yourself bruising quite easily, but if you do accidentally bite your cheek, or knick yourself it will take a little longer for the bleeding to stop.

I love baking! I've not done any for a while, but I bake for friends and family birthdays. I even baked for some extra pocket money at one point. I have a page on ******** if anyone cares to see my creations  https://www.********.com/YumScrumFunCakes Sadly I just don't find the time to do much anymore. I am determined to get back into though. I think after the MC everything got put on hold. Oh you know how it goes...

Yearning Heart, with your bloated tummy I would just advise the same as for Pudding. Keep drinking! It helps to disperse the fluid that builds up in your ovaries. Also keep your protein up as this helps too.

Stacey, good luck with your scan. Hope it goes well.

Is anyone testing today? Good luck if you are!

I have acupuncture this afternoon, so looking forward to that as I missed it last week with being poorly. You'll be pleased to know my voice is almost back today, hoorah!

Love and squishy huggles all round


----------



## noodlehead

Yearning - I think the time estimate is about 9 months!! Hee hee! Yes made me laugh too.

Pudding - that's fab news 7 brill is and maybe still 9. Wow it's defo looking very good!! Congratulations! 

Bailey - only 1 more sleep!!

Xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh and I had a properly burning up episode in the middle of the night with cramps and had to go to sleep in another room on top of the duvet. Really odd! Anyone heard of that happening! Xx


----------



## Pudding34

NatW you are very talented Hun, makes my white chocolate chip cookies look very basic!

I love the cupcake bouquet!

Pudding
X


----------



## YearningHeart

Haha I just read over what I wrote. My tummy is too big, It feels like there is water in my belly. Haha I think it's the meds I'm on but pretty uncomfortable 

Pudding - I had bad constipation after the EC and I was told to drink lots of water and fibre. It was for few days but then it was alright. Have food high in fibre that does help.

Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good luck Bailey and noodle with upcoming tests, keeping it all crossed for you. 

x


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Pumpkin, bricking it is putting it lightly  
xx


----------



## NatW

OK now I know I'm losing the plot as I definitely replied here and there's nothing showing! Eek! I'll see if I can remember what I put...

Thanks Pudding! I love anything creative, but I'm terrible for getting either fed up of it or not finding the time to carry on with what I've started. I took up crochet in my last 2WW and managed to make 2 scarves (both not quite finished!) and also start a baby blanket for my nephew who is due in September, but I got frustrated with that and put it to one side. I've now bought a sock monster to make and I'm determined to finish it!

Noodle, can't help with the burning up. I would just try and keep yourself as cool as possible and take it easy. What meds are you on?

Hi Pumpkin, lovely to see you. Hope you are keeping well xxx

Not long now Bailey!

Guess what this silly doughnut head has just realised? I forgot to take my Synarel this morning. Doh! I've just taken it now and hopefully won't forget my evening dose. I really am away with the fairies at the moment!
xx


----------



## Dory10

Glad you all like the pants  

Bailey - Of course I now have 3 new lovely pairs  

Yearning - I am still incredibly bloated, I wake up not too bad and by this time I'm huge - Leggings all the way  

Pudding - I was very constipated from EC to ET, was on maximum dose of fybogel, lots of water and dried fruit and nothing happened, I was even doing lots of yoga positions designed to help get things moving!

Nikki - It could be the hormones plus the weather - I have been so hot at night since 2ww, now if I'm up for a wee I have to splash myself down with cold water before going back to bed and I can't bare for DH to touch me, he's like a flipping radiator!

Natw - Lovely cakes yum!

Good luck for tomorrow Bailey and Nikki   and Sara are you Monday?  I'll check on page 1 in a minute but didn't want to loose this message.

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Ooooooooooooooooohhhhhh myyyy goooodddd!!!!

I did a sneaky early test and it was PPOOOOOOOSSSSSIIIIIITTTTTTTIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVEEEEEE!

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

CONGRATULATIONS NOODLE!

Big hugs! What made you decide to test early? Did you have signs?

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

EEEEEEKKKKK - Fab news big big Congratulations   xxx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Noodle, so pleased for you!!      

I was wondering how you'd managed to hold out for so long as you are two days ahead of me in embie age I think but testing a day after! 

Here's hoping for a triple this weekend then with me & Sara     
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations noodle!!!   

Xxxxxxxx


AFM, Thanks for your well wishes ladies, I'm doing fine  xx


----------



## NatW

Whooooooooo! Congrats Noodle! What fab news! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* I wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow! I really hope it is a BFP for you?

I'll be thinking of you so let us know!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages.

Pudding - what made me test early was that I was becoming crazy  and with that burning up in bed last night I though I just need to know.

Bailey - yeah it was hard, thanks to your and your early testing clinic, it made me feel ok to do so. It'll be you tomorrow honey I'm sure of it! Go go gadget embies!   

And then Sara!    

I just can't believe it. I'm going to test tomorrow and Saturday to be sure and I'll see if the clinic will let me have a blood test too.

Sending strong embie dust to everyone. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Noodle - yaaaaaaaayy congratulations!!! That's fantastic!!
Bailey - good luck..I'm wishing you the best!!!


----------



## Sarapd

Hooray for Noodle! Good luck to Bailey!
Sara. xx


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck this morning Bailey!!! I'm rooting for you!!!!


----------



## YearningHeart

Excited and nervous to hear bailey news....


----------



## Pudding34

Good luck Bailey!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Got my update call!

We have five 8 cells, two of top quality and three of good quality

Two 6 cells

One 5 cells

One 4 cells.

They said they don't check them on day four but leave the to their own devices to save disturbing them so I will have to wait until Sunday to know how they are now! I may go completely crazy!

I'm also checking this page every few minutes to see if there has been any Bailey news, I know you are having a blood test Bailey but I'm on tenterhooks!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies! I too am here just to check to see if Bailey has any news for us

Great stuff Pudding, I'm really hoping you get some fantastic embies. Fingers crossed.

AFM I had acupuncture yesterday and my acupuncturist picked up straight away that my lung pulse is weak and she put a needle in a point I normally have and it tingled immediately, which she said was interesting as that is also a lung point. She put a few extra needles in to help with my bad throat and things and this morning I have my voice back and feel quite a lot better! I can't believe it!

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Pudding34

That's great news Nat!

I've see great improvements from accupuncture, usually in the _bowel_ area but it is amazing and a relief when one tiny needle sorts a big problem isn't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay and thank you for all your lovely messages  

My clinic doesn't do blood tests but I can confirm that after 2 POAS tests (one done at 2.30am this morning in the bathroom and one at the clinic about an hour ago) that I am officially pregnant!!!  

To say I am overwhelmed is an under-statement, I've not been pregnant before so am just getting my head around it all! 7 week scan booked in for 7th July! I didn't tell you all but I saw a dog on Wednesday who was the spitting image of my dearly departed Bailey and it completely threw me, I swear that this dog and I had a 'moment' and a 'look' and maybe my darling girl has been watching over me through all this  

Pudding that is great news about the embies progress, long may it continue!  

Good news about the acupuncture Nat, I've only ever had it for a bad back but it did make a different overnight with me too  

Noodle have you tested again? 

Sara how are you doing? thinking about you a lot and sending you every   I have my dear for tomorrow  

THANK YOU all, I really can't say how much your support means!
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh my goodness, what fabulous news! Congrats Bailey, so happy for you!!

xxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Bailey!  So pleased for you. 

I don't have my blood test until Monday but I am convinced it hasn't worked. Really really strong AF pains since yesterday.

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful sunshine and looking forward to the weekend.

Loads of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations bailey!!!    fantastic news.

Sara, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you so much  xxx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Pumpkin & Nat  

Sara, I was convinced too! 

I have been having strong cramps since about Tuesday, am really bloated (like I get just before AF) and have been craving salty foods like nuts and crisps....which is exactly what I crave just before AF so I definitely thought it hadn't worked. 

You said you were really tired the other day, and have been feeling sick and being sick, those are all very hopeful signs I think? And you've got further than before, so why not all the way? Maybe the extra drugs have done their bit, like they seem to have with me?     Are you going to test yourself or would it not count cos of the HCG? I think you are at the exact same stage as me time-wise?
xx


----------



## NatW

I think I mentioned it before, but I was convinced that AF was on her way with my last cycle. Really strong cramps, even had paracetamol I was that convinced it hadn't worked and lo and behold I get my BFP! So hang in there Sara! You may be pleasantly surprised  xxx


----------



## Pudding34

CONGRATULATIONS *BAILEY*!

I cried when I read your news, I'm so happy for you!

I think your baby Bailey was def looking out after you and I'm sure she will be super happy for you wherever she is!

*Sara*, it ain't over till it's over Hun!! Try to stay positive!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Thank you so much for your positivity ladies.  I don't want to hi-jack the thread because today belongs to Noodle and Bailey!  For me to get AF cramps is actually very rare and certainly not before it starts.  I've also been craving salty foods - gone off chocolate, which I was eating like it was going out of fashion.  

I don't think the tests count because of the extra HCG but I can't understand why it isn't showing up on the tests I've been taking - unless they're a dud batch.  DH seems to think they are - he was going to try one to see what it showed for him!  I am getting a bit worried about him as he told me the other day how much he enjoys doing the injections!  He said he can pretend he's a doctor - he's an accountant!

I think the reason I haven't been told to go for a blood test today is because they said they may need to repeat it in 48 hours, which would be on Sunday.  

I'm a big believer in people and dogs watching over us.  My neighbour swears her little dog came back one day when she was sleeping and licked her face.  I don't know whether I've told you this but DH and I went to see a medium when we were on holiday not long after we'd first met.  She was frighteningly accurate with what she could tell about DH from his palm and we also had a tarot card reading.  Some things she told us have already come true.  She told us we would have two children - she thought it was twins, but not in the conventional sense (her words) and it would be a long journey but we would get there. Really hope this is the end of our long journey!

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## NatW

I'm not really one for believing in that sort of thing I'm afraid. I've been told things by fortune tellers that are so far from the truth it's laughable. However there are 2 experiences I would like to share with you...

The first one was when we were burying one of my mum and dad's cats. I'd grown up with this particular cat and he was always my favourite as he had such character (the stories I could tell you!) and I was heartbroken when he died, even though he reached the grand old age of 17. Anyway when we were burying him I 'saw' a cat go racing off from the spot and across the garden and it looked the spit of a previous cat who had died a couple of years previously. I can't explain it and maybe my mind was just playing tricks on me, but it felt very real, so I like to think that it was our other cat collecting the one who had just died to look after him 

The other story is when I was in Spain on holiday with DH and friends a couple of years ago, we went to the Alhambra for the day. While we were walking up to it a little old Spanish lady grabbed me, looked at my hand and was speaking in rapid Spanish at me. I have no idea what she said, until the very last thing when she looked at me and said in English '2 babies'. She then did make us give her some money, but it did spook me a bit. We shall wait and see!

Good luck Sara xx


----------



## noodlehead

That's amazing news Bailey. I'm over the moon for the both of us!! You must be so happy. I've tested again today and I am still BFP! Wow it's so amazing that it actually worked. I just keep thinking that. 

Sara - I had AF pains too and esp if you don't usually get them and you haven't bled, I think it's a great sign. Keep positive. I had pains in the night before I tested.

I'm at work so I'll reply more later!

Such amazing news! I could squeal!!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Sara that just made me laugh out loud about your husband    Well IVF is definitely not the 'conventional' way is it, so fingers crossed!  

I was told years ago that I'd have two boys, close together, but not twins, so will have to wait and see. 

Nat, I was quite freaked out by this dog looking so similar to Bailey, especially as she was quite an unusual colouring/marking, but afterwards I did feel very calm like someone/thing had said 'everything is going to be alright'. Who knows if it's a 'thing' or just all these drugs  

I asked the nurse about whether my tummy would shrink at all as am quite bloated and she said probably not cos of the meds, but that basically you may look about 12 weeks pregnant but that other people who are getting pregnant at the same time but without the drugs, will just catch you up by the 12 week mark. So hopefully not much bigger for a while then! I think Yearning was talking about the same kind of thing the other day
xx


----------



## NatW

The mind (and body) are weird and wonderful things aren't they? I think we find ways of coping with the whole stressful mess that is IF and if anything brings us peace I think that is a good thing 

I'm so pleased for all you ladies. It's nice to be genuinely pleased for a pregnancy rather than feeling like your heart has been ripped out! I expect progress reports from all of you! 
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Yey yey yey Fan news CONGRATULATIONS    Your story about the dog just lie your Bailey made me cry, in a nice way xxx

Sara - Really hope these symptoms are because you are pregnant, sending lots and lots of   your way.

Pudding - Great news on your embies, you have a fab batch there  

Natw - Ooh I definitely think those experience have some meaning   

Hope everyone else is ok, this has been a fab week for our thread long may it continue  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi again,

Bailey - has it sunk in yet. I keep remembering and getting so excited and trying not to be obvious while at work. When is your scan?

My scan is amazingly early - 30th June - which is odd given that Yearning, yours is not till 1st July. Not that i'm complaining, more than happy for it to be only 17 days away! I'm not allowed a blood test which I thought would be nice to have in a week or so to see if levels were increasing!

Pudding - your embies still sound like they are doing really great and so many still. Have a lovely chilled day tomorrow so you get through the day quickly. Hooray for sunday - go blasts go!!

Sara - Hooray for sunday too!! You'll be next on the BFP train, just two more sleeps.

All the stories about old dogs and cats are so lovely. And stories of acupunture magic. Not had it but I now want to. Is it meant to help in pregnancy!

xx


----------



## bailey434

No Noodle, I don't think it has! My best friend texted about an hour ago to say she's just been smiling all day knowing the little secret    Glad your test is still reading BFP, I took a photo of mine this morning as I couldn't believe it. My scan is on the 7th July so just over 3 weeks time. I really don't understand how they date it all as she said that on Sunday I will be 4 weeks pregnant but they only put the embies back in 2 weeks ago  

Thanks Dory, I'm an emotional wreck at the moment, the slightest thing (good or bad!) and I'm all teary 

I don't know about the rest of you but the heat has properly got to me today, it's so clammy here 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

More and more CONGRATULATIONS BAILEY!

I'm still smiling for you! 

Knowing the pain you went through after the last cycle on the Negative Cycle Buddy Thread means I know just how much sweeter this is for you my darling!

I think a natural pregnancy is dated from the day of your last period hence why you would already be 4 weeks, funny isn't it, you were pregnant before you had EC! Ha ha ha!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Thanks again Pudding    I know! that's what's weird, to think I didn't really need to go through it all as was already pregnant lol   

So what are you plans to stay sane over the weekend until your Sunday call then?  
xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Bailey - congratulations!!!!!!! I'm soo happy for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months without any complications. You must be over the moon, Awww it's so nice to hear of BFP! Congratulations again!!

Your scan is exactly 1 week after my scan, Yaaay how exciting and yes join the bloaty tummy club! My tummy is so bloaty and I don't think it's going to go until the meds stop.. Well then it will be the pregnancy belly, oh how exciting.


----------



## Pudding34

Well it's not so much of a plan as it is a certainty, I'll just hold my breath till I turn purple!!!  Ha ha ha ha!

In all seriousness I'm thinking a nice long walk with the pups and then some movies while hubby watches football till his eyes go square!

Is anybody else a football widow already?

Why oh why did treatment have to land smack bang in the middle of the World Cup?

Still at least I get to pick the movies and TV I watch in the other room! There is an upside to everything!

Any tips for me on things you did or ate or drank during 2ww? I want to maximise my chances as much as possible!

My acupuncturist is coming to a see me on Sunday evening which is totally awesome of her, after I told her we were going for ET on Sunday she said "so shall I come over on Sunday evening" like there was no question about her working on a Sunday, she is so great I was so lucky to find her!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw that's lovely of your acupuncturist, she obviously realises the importance. 

After stimms I eased off a bit on the protein/milk but still made sure I ate a reasonable amount. Was on one litre of milk a day on stimms and went down to one big glass a day. Also made sure I had about 3-4 brazil nuts each day as they are meant to aid implantation. I drank pineapple juice last time but didn't this time as had read conflicting info and so decided not to this time. 

Still had lots of water (2 litres a day) too to keep hydrated and flush through the follicles after EC to avoid OHSS. Lots of fresh fruit and veg too and tried not to have too much sweet things like chocolate or biscuits, but still had some just was rationing myself as it is a particular weakness of mine!  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - I did the same brazil nuts, spinach, eggs, milk, water and randomly sesame seeds sprinkled over whatever I could get away with as they are supposed to be good for iron and I don't eat meat and my pregnacare conception tablets which I have today upgraded to pregnacare pregnant tablets.

Yearning - i'm a big bloater too. I do look 3 months preg. How are we supposed to hide it in the first 3 months if we are this bloated.

Hi and      to Bailey, Dory fancy pants, Pumpkin, Sara, Stacey, NatW and anyone else i've missed. Off to my nephew's 2nd b'day party which will be so much better now that it could have been, so I may not be back on board until sunday to hear the fabulous new of Sara and Pudding    

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Noodle, I'd not even thought of upgrading multi-vits. What is the difference do you know? 
xx


----------



## NatW

I drank pineapple juice religiously last cycle, but cut back once I got my BFP. I think I carried on in 2ww with it. I think as long as you eat as healthily as possible, cut back on caffeine and anything with processed sugars you'll be fine.

Did my first Gonal F shot tonight and started back on the omega 3 oil. Been a bit at odds this week as DH has new job and he's not around to remind me to take my meds. I think that's why I forgot to take my meds yesterday.

Your acupuncturist sounds lovely Pumpkin  

Enjoy the birthday party Noodle!


----------



## bailey434

Nat, I put reminders/alarms on my phone for my injections as I was getting so scatty minded!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Having a mini meltdown this morning.

I saw a post on FF last night about prednisalone too early in a cycle and it's cancelling effects on a scratch.

So now I am freaking out that the low, 5mg, prednisalone that I was prescribed from stimulation may have had an adverse effect on the cycle and I can't get it out of my mind.

I will be upping it to 25mg tomorrow after ET.

As usual DH just says it'll be fine. End of story, no reasoning or evidence or reassurance, just it'll be fine! How useful!

I know deep in my heart that I am freaking out because of ET tomorrow and after all the heartbreak of the last two chemicals and the waiting an do the waiting and the waiting the pressure has built up and up and now I'm just freaking right out!

Can anybody help?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi Pudding, I'm also on pred after the scratch. I've not seen the post but is there actually any scientific evidence of this? I won't tell you not to worry, as it's only natural too, but it's still early days for this sort of treatment so it's difficult to know for sure.


----------



## Pudding34

NatW thanks for replying!

The post didn't reference any evidence and I have searched and can't find any references to it online save for that one post!

I think I just need to calm down!

My clinic called with my time for tomorrow and the nurse I spoke to reassured me that this is standard protocol so no need to worry.

As I am NHS there are some things, like my gestone that they can't give me so I have had to get some stuff privately, I guess I just worry about overlaps but the nurse was perfectly happy with it so I need to calm down!

I'm really just feeling so much pressure right now, everybody keeps telling me how well I am doing and how strong I am, I'm not doing well and I'm not strong, I'm a huge big mess and I'm so scared that it won't work this time or ever! And I feel like I have to keep acting strong and together but really I'm not!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I think the fact that both you and Nat are on it before ET shows that it is a standard practice in some clinics & they wouldn't be doing anything to jeopardise your treatment anyway. 

I know it's so difficult to keep 'going' and 'positive' all the time & that's what we are here for, use us as your sounding board and rant as much as you want to, we all get it.

Big  
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - just think your clinic are the experts and they know what you've had and what you are on. Whenever I got panicked I tried just to think what's done is done and all the meds prescribed are out of your control but you trying to get relaxed and feel as happy and positive as you can is the best thing you can possibly do for your embies. So many things are said on FF that are not true. Actually there is no proof that the scratch even does help, it's just that stats show it may, doctors don't actually know why from what I've been advised. I know it's really really hard but just think, you have some amazing embies and you are going to be the best place they can possibly be from tomorrow scratch or no scratch. Try to have a rest or do something to relax your body and take your mind off it if that's possible.   Xxxx

Nat - congrats on first injection! Yes put a phone reminder on so u don't forget, I keep having panics that I've forgotten my progesterone. X

Bailey - the difference seems to be higher amounts of certain things and lower of others. Lots are the same tho. I'm sure it's totally fine to carry on with others until you've finished. I was just in boots and got excited. I for the one with an additional omega 3 tablet.

Almost in Bristol now so I'll check back on tomo.

  to everyone xxx


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Noodle, I went to Boots and got all confused with the range so asked the pharmacist and have gone for pregnacare plus in the end which I think is the one you were talking about with the added omega 3 and bonus that they are on 3 for 2 at the moment    have a great party! 

xx


----------



## NatW

My acupuncturist recommended pregnacare plus for pure conception too so I think you can't go wrong with that!

Pudding you ARE doing well! It is totally normal to feel how you do. I have exactly the same fears too and I'm constantly thinking ahead to the next treatment rather than the possibility it may actually work! It is a big upheaval both mentally, emotionally and physically to go through IF treatment and the ladies that do it are the strongest I know. Do something to keep your mind occupied, maybe some more baking!

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I will have to put reminders in my phone. I normally have such a great memory, but I'm so laid back about this cycle I think my brain has melted!

I've been cleaning the oven today and feel a bit ashamed! I've left it far too long and I've had to put the heavy duty cleaner on the door 3 TIMES and it's still not moved some of the baked on grease! Oops! And that cleaner is nasty so I've been trying not to gas myself and worrying about all the chemicals! Better now than in the 2ww I guess.

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday!


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the messages NatW, Bailey and Noodle!

I think the main problem is as you said, Noodle, so much is out of our control! I am definitely a control freak so when it is taken away I do start to freak out a bit!

I need a new project, my dad gave me a new canvass so will maybe do some more painting, I'm no good at it and so it's just for me as it relaxes me!

I took a nice bath and talked it all over with my mum so I feel a bit better now!

Just need to stay calm for tomorrow!

What would I do without you ladies? Big hugs to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

How are you doing Sara? Thinking of you a lot and sending lots of    
xx


----------



## Dory10

Busy busy today  

Pudding - I just carried on eating healthily and tried to cook everything from fresh if possible, my clinic said to avoid takeaways and ready meals.  I cut down on the milk to more normal levels but still drank lots of water, squash, de caff tea etc.  I became a lot more tired from mid point onwards so let myself go for a nap if I needed to.  I didn't do much for the 3 days after ET just pottered and sat reading/watching tv but then just moved around as normal but didn't go to work due to my job until after 2ww.  Sending you loads of   for ET tomorrow xxx


Natw - Don't envy you cleaning the oven, mine seriously needs a good fettle but unless DH fancies it...

Just a bit of info about the steroids before ET, lots of ladies on the trying after loss thread are ort have been taking these well before treatment begins so thinks it's quite common.  

Nikki - Enjoy your nephew's party  

Bailey - I'm on the sainsbury's version of those tablets with the omgea 3 but might try the pregnacare ones next - I love it how nearly all the supermarkets and chemists constantly have 3 for 2 on vitamins, certainly helped us out over the last 4 years!  Boots keep sending me a voucher for extra points or money off if I spend over £30/£40 on vitamins, when my friend saw it she laughed but was a bot shocked to realize I'd easily spend that!

Sara -         for you tomorrow

Dory (in my new fancy pants)
xxx


----------



## NatW

Are your fancy pants comfy


----------



## Pudding34

Nat are you thinking of getting yourself some fancy pants too? ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ooh yeah, sounds like a nice idea! I could do with some new knickers...


----------



## Pudding34

Look at that Dory, you are starting a trend, maybe we will all be fancy pants!

I'm feeling a bit better after my meltdown! Thanks so much once again for being there to support me I'm so grateful for you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

What time are you in tomorrow Pudding??
xx


----------



## Pudding34

My appointment is at 9:45am so it will be an early start for us! Well early for a Sunday!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Well good luck and hope it all goes well, I'm sure we will all be thinking of you   

Get a funny film/comedy sorted for when you're back home too with your feet up  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck tomorrow Pudding. 

I'm not testing until Monday so another day in my PUPO bubble.

I want some fancy pants!

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

I think we should all get some fancy pants!  
xx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Pudding! Thinking of you.

Have spoiled my DH this morning with it being Father's Day'. Made a stack of American style pancakes with fresh strawberries from the allotment. Was going to do breakfast in bed but he got up before I'd finished cooking!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies!

Im back home now PUPO with a beautiful 4AA blast on board!

Transfer went well and we have three good grades to freeze and hopefully a couple more may catch up tomorrow!

Was anybody else starving on the day of transfer? Feel like I could eat a horse!

How are you all doing today?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Congratulations Pudding!!! PUPO yipeeee!!! Wow 4AA is a really great blast!! Glad you have some good frosties too!!!! Have a lovely relaxing day, watch a funny film and get DH on slave duties!! Xxx

Sara - why not today? Thought today was test date. Poor you having to wait an extra day. Oh well at least you can have a lovely relaxing Sunday!! Good luck for tomorrow honey, go embies!!! Xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Fantastic news Pudding.  Hope you're taking things easy today and for the next few days.

Noodle - I've got to have a blood test and my clinic isn't open on the weekend because it's an NHS one.  Although I think it is for EC and ET, just not for blood tests.  I'm not even sure if I'll get the results tomorrow because I presume it will show some level of HCG anyway.  They did say something about having to repeat it in 48 hours.

Well, still no bleeding.  This is now officially the furthest we have ever got.  It was at this point our FET failed and that was a chemical.  Somebody said they were preparing for the worst but hoping for the worst.  I think that about sums up where we are.  DH is feeling very positive but has said he would be absolutely gutted if we gave up now as we are getting so close.  That was really lovely as I do worry I push him into it, but I know now he wants it as much as me, which means as awful lot.  Even if this isn't our time, we have to be positive that we seem to have conquered the bleeding before OTD - just need to get some decent embies.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine and Father's Day.  Hopefully next year we'll all be celebrating our first Father's Day.

Lots of love.

Sara.


----------



## Dory10

Natw - Yes thanks my fancy pants are very comfy, I can recommend them to everyone - they come in lots of fab colours too  

Pudding - Yey!  A great quality blast on board   Sending lots of   for your 2ww.

Sara - Sending lots of     for you tomorrow!

Nikki, Bailey, Stacey, Yearning hope you're all ok  

Afm - I went out for the first time since ET last night to the pub.  It was really good to be out and about and sitting in the beer garden for a bit as it was still so sunny.  Everyone noticed I was on Appletize but noone said a thing except one friend who increasingly proving herself not to be a very good one.  She arrived late (nearly 2 hours) after I'd said I wasn't staying out too long and then made a big performance of 'oh why aren't you drinking?  Are you on treatment again?'  In a very loud voice in front of lots of people.  We've told noone about this cycle except parents and my sister just because she was one of the few I told last time and she did my head in.  She then went on and on asking if I was ready to try again and whether or not we'd saved up all that money yet?  I think she got the message as I was very short and started to ignore her in the end I just said - it's bad enough that IF becomes all consuming without people constantly going on about it.  She said oh yes of course but then asked more questions.  As I left she tried to make a big fuss of meeting up again soon, I just said 'hmm'.  Sorry for the rant  

Dory
xxx

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

YAY *Pudding*, fabulous news!!!  Like everyone else said, feet up and get a good funny movie on with hubby on waiter service now  I was starving after ET so treat yourself 

Oh that does sound annoying *Dory*!  My Mum & I have just been planning for how we will cover up me not drinking at her big birthday party in a few weeks, so I'm going to drive (which I would have anyway) and then I have another legit excuse for the people who don't know. I think people find it really hard to balance how much to ask/not ask if they know you're having treatment but you would think they would pick up when to shut the hell up!  I had a friend last cycle who was calling me every other day asking for progress (!!) and then this time she's not asked once so she doesn't know it's been a success as I'm not telling anyone outside the very small circle of trust.

Well done *Sara* too, all positive signs so  for a good outcome tomorrow for you 

*Nat *what a sweet thing to do for your DH 

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are having a lovely day
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi everyone, 

I hope you've all had a great weekend.

Huge congrats Bailey, so happy for you   Fingers crossed we will all be following you soon

I'm glad ET went well Pudding, how are you feeling afterwards? I hope you've had a nice, relaxing afternoon.

Good luck for tomorrow Sara, I hope you get the result you deserve and wish for. 

That doesn't sound like a very good friend Dory, you don't need to be worrying about things like that with everything else we need to go through. My best friend gets married on Saturday, and as I'm due FET on Thursday I won't be able to drink or do much dancing. I think my excuse will be that I feel too full after the meal and hope no one questions me.

I'm on holiday this week so my FET has worked in well, just wish it was earlier in the week but never mind. I just hope and pray my one little embie defrosts so it can go ahead. 

We should all get the pants and become the fancy pants pregnancy posse!

I hope everyone is doing well, and I hope to read some more good news on here real soon.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Dory*

That sounds really annoying! I think people just don't realise how stressful it all is and they very rarely "get the hint" , we are like you only my folks know this time!

My DHs sister, who recently had he first IVF consult after 3months of clomid was asking me on messenger what's happening? What's next? You should call them! Etc!

I just fobbed her off with "NHS is so slow we just have to wait now, plus may do more tests" she really didn't get the hint but then that's not unusual!

Not so sure I would have stood up to the scrutiny in person though so thank god for technology huh!

*Sara* I'm rooting for you Hun, hope it's a positive tomorrow for you!

*Stacey* I love the alliteration babe! Thursday sounds like great timing tone you will have some time to relax this week and then a few days after, I know it's stressful waiting on the defrost but try to stay positive if you can, so easy to say but not so easy to do!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Ah Dory - what a pain in the butt that girl is! Glad you managed to shut her up! 

Stacey - fancy pant pregnancy posse!!! Ha love it! I'm going to get me some so I can join the posse!!!

Sara - i'm sorry, I got it totally wrong, i've been looking forward to your result expecting it to be today but i looked at p.1 and saw that it was not supposed to be today i'm just going a bit doolally!! I'm sure a blood test should show up, well fingers crossed so much they hurt!! Mega mega good luck honey. Great sign you have not bled.       

Love to all xxx


----------



## bailey434

Good luck today Sara   
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Sara my fingers and toes are all crossed for you Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations pudding on being pupo! 

Hoping for good news from Sara today.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, am I right in recalling that you had really vivid dreams during the 2ww.

I had a really real feeling nightmare that I was bleeding early, when I woke up had to run straight to the loo to check so I guess knicker watch part II has begun all over again!

I really need to bump up my PMA so if anybody has any ideas I am open to suggestions!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes, proper weird ones!! Think it is your brain trying to process everything going on in combination with all the different drugs. 

Oooh that doesn't sound nice, but glad it was 'just a dream' and not reality   It's amazing how the brain tries to help your 'cope' or 'sort out' what is going on isn't it? Even if it isn't very helpful most of the time! 

Have you got any relaxation cd's for during the 2ww? I listened to IVF Belief by Helen McPherson and found it really useful. I've just ordered the pregnancy one for the next stage as apparently it helps you to stop stressing and enjoy it...which may take a while to do!  

Another tip would be no cheese just before bed as that's meant to bring on nightmares normally let alone during the 2ww  

Hope you are continuing to rest up today?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Baileys think you are right it's like when the puppies twitch in their sleep! Processing all they have seen and sniffed that day!

I have a relaxation download that I have used on my previous cycles I will need to force myself to relax with it! How silly that sounds!

I had my accupuncture session last night which really helped and my accupuncturist said that my pulses were all good so that is good news!

I am resting up today, DH took the fur babies out for their morning walk and I had a little lie in! Up now had breakfast and a little potter around and headed now for the sofa! 

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Sara -     so much good luck wishes coming your way today. Really hope its great news.

Pudding/Bailey - good thinking, i think i'll get a new CD as when ive wanted to relax i'm still using my ivf 2ww zita west one. May be i'll try the one you've ordered Bailey.

I'm still bloated but no signs of anything else, sickness or otherwise, just occasional slight cramp feeling. Anyone know if testing again can tell you if its still there in a week or so or do the hormones stay so that won't work? I'd prefer to feel reassuringly sick! 

xxxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Just ordered that CD Bailey.

Pudding - forgot to respond to your nightmare - I have a few vivid dreams but no nightmares but it is all a lot for your mind to take in and all the anxiety has to come out somehow I suppose. Poor you that must have been very scary!!

xxx


----------



## bailey434

I found the IVF one really helpful and liked the ladies voice (some I find VERY irritating!) and the reviews on Amazon were really good so thought it was worth a try  

I'm still bloated too, floaty clothes all the way    My chest is pretty tender/sore but no other symptoms that I'm aware of yet, although my sense of smell is a bit heightened I think as I washed the dog yesterday and then still thought that she smelt afterwards and was getting my folks to smell her to see if they thought she smelt...they didn't  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I had sore boobs and strong sense of smell with my last cycle after my positive test but this time I have sore boobs from the gestone injections, they are like rocks, so I can't use that as an indicator!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hello all!

Sara - thinking of you today. Let us know when you have any news!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are fine, apart from odd dreams/nightmares/bloating etc! I'm definitely going to join the fancy pants posse!

AFM I am absolutely shattered! DH has this new job and he's working all sorts of hours, but obviously this is affecting both of us. Took me a while to get off to sleep last night because DH was snoring merrily away and I wasn't feeling all that tired so I put my relaxation app on and I drifted off. Well he got up about 3.45am this morning and left the house about half an hour later so I put the app on again, hoping I could get another couple of hours before the alarm went off. I was deep into  relaxation when the lady says you should now feel some tingling in your arms and I felt this pressure on my wrist and I thought 'Wow that is effective' then I actually felt someone grabbing my arm so my eyes shot open, my heart was racing and there was DH standing over me as he'd had to come back home after forgetting something! It was not nice to be brought out of my relaxed state, let me tell you! Because I'd had my earphones in I'd heard absolutely nothing and floating away in my own little world. I didn't get any more sleep after that! Still, acupuncture this afternoon, so I'll probably drift off in that!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Saf10

Back here after many days and so pleased to know many of you are doing so well. I hope all goes well and there are lot of good news to share


----------



## noodlehead

Oh Nat - you'll have give DH strict orders not to touch or talk to you when asleep or with earphones in. My DH struggled a little with the concept of not talking to me for a full 20 mins while on the earphones! X


----------



## bailey434

OMG Nat that just made me laugh out loud at my desk!        I would have had a heart attack!!

I did wonder if you were going to say you found a spider on your wrist or something  

Hope the acupuncture is more succesful! 
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Our little puppy doesn't like being ignored when I am using my relaxation thing so he sits and barks at me, very relaxing! Not!

Have to do it when he is off with my DH or when he has gone to bed, can't really reason with a six month old pup!

*Bailey* I thought it was spider related too how weird! I hate spiders so my first thoughts always run to stuff like that! I also dislike rodents but that's a whole other story!

I've had hot flushes on and off all day has anybody else had this?

Pudding 
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - I'm just hot all the time, no flushes tho although i think meds can do that! I usually have a cat on me while trying to relax which is totally fine unless shes determined to sit on my belly!! x


----------



## Dory10

Thank you everyone for listening to my rant    I felt much better afterwards.

Natw - What a nightmare!  I do things like that but usually with sounds when I'm asleep so my alarm has become a fire engine in my dream and then I woke up in a panic the house was on fire!  Last week I though we were in the middle of an earthquake and when I went out to go to work I noticed a neighbour's wall had fallen down during the night - I ran back in to prove to DH I wasn't going mad in the night.

Pudding - The vivid dreams are apparently related to raised progesterone levels - last night I dreamt it was windy and I woke myself up as in the dream I was picked up by the wind and thrown into the wall, bonkers!  As for relaxing I've been doing the guided meditations from you tube.  I did the preconception ones during this cycle and 2ww and have been on the early pregnancy ones.  One I found is really good as it tells you during it that it's normal to have worries and concerns but even by just listening to it it's having a positive effect.  Other than hat enjoy the sofa!

Sara -    

Bailey - I don't have dogs but usually I can't smell them if they are outside but last week one made me heave.  I tried to back away politely as I was talking to its owner!

Saf - How are you getting on?

Hope everyone else is doing ok today  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

I am shaking as I am typing this and cannot believe I am saying it - I have got a BFP!  My HCG is on the low side so they want me to go and have it done again on Wednesday.  Just have to pray they keep rising.  It's my 41st birthday on Saturday so I really hope this turns into the best birthday ever.
Thank you so much for your messages of support - I couldn't have got this far without you all.
Sorry no personals - still struggling to take it all in.
Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

Yey!  CONGRATULATIONS Sara   - Absolutely fabulous news!  


Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

OMG YYYYIIPPPEEEE!!!!      

SUCH good news!! I have been thinking about you all day and   it was good news!  

It does take quite a while to sink in, I don't think I've truly gotten my head around it all yet. 

That has made my day       
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

OMG Sara CONGRATULATIONS,

I've been checking and checking to see if you had posted!

It will take time to sink in babes so just take it easy!

Fingers crossed that the blood test goes well on Wednesday.

Lots of love

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

*Sara*

BIG BIG SMILES FROM ME      

I'm so happy to read this! Lets hope they keep rising on Wednesday, brilliant birthday news!

xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Sara - WOW FABULOUS NEWS!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm soooo happy for you. Kept checking in whenever I could to see if you had posted. You must be over the moon. Definitely best birthday ever!! 

Fingers crossed for wednesday but if its BFP, then its BFP!! Wooooooooo!!

xxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

I've just got in and am still smiling at your news Sara!!  
xxx


----------



## NatW

Aw fab news Sara! Just wonderful. Fingers crossed for you! 

Glad I made you guys smile. I find it quite funny now, not so much at 4.30am! 

On phone at mo, so not much time for anything else. Just hope this thread continues its lucky streak!


----------



## NatW

I apologise in advance for the me post, but I'm so upset. My SIL who is pregnant and is also just ahead of where I should have been has just moaned on ******** about being pregnant and does anyone want to carry the baby for her! I said I gladly would, and I'd swap my injections with her and all she says is ok then! I can't believe her, she of all people knows what we're going through as she had a mc, but of course since then no problems getting pregnant. I know I shouldn't be surprised about how people just don't get it, but I guess I'm just very disappointed and dreadfully upset. No sorry or anything. Gah!


----------



## bailey434

OMG Nat, what a terribly insensitive thing to do to you!  

I really am amazed (in an incredulous way) how stupid people are!! You would have thought that she would have more sense than to post something like that on ******** and then to respond in that way to you too!! No wonder you are upset, I'd be fuming!!    (if there was a emoticon for someone shaking their head then I'd put that)
xxx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey. I've just sat here in tears. DH not home for another couple of hours at least. Just going to eat chocolate instead.


----------



## tassie

Had two embryos implanted today, (day 5 transfer). So I feel really nervous and anxious about that 2ww.

This is my second try, so really hoping this is it.

Was to meant to have day 3 transfer on Fri, but the hospital called saying to come in today instead as my embryos were looking really good and perfect...


Dunno if I made good decision today  , my mind has been playing all day.

Basically before turning up today for ET, my consultant said because the first try of ivf didn't work by using one embryo. I was informed that second time round, they'll be using multiple embryos to improve the chance of me getting pregnant. That if one of the embryo doesn't work, I got another embryo, either that or the chances are I may have twins instead as its slim. And if I do end up with twin, its high risk as I have very small womb let alone carry two babies  .


So today I turned up for ET. They collected 14 eggs, 12 has been matured and 7 has been fertilised. My consultant had a word with me and my DH before starting ET. Saying I should consider having one embryo transferred instead because its looking really good and perfect, but the choice is mine. I said to her, last year I had one embryo planted and that didn't work. So who's to say this time round, using one embryo will work as its not guarantee cos of last year. She goes its not guarantee but the embryo are bigger size compare to the last year one. 

So I was in dilemma and confused. I said why was I told to use multiple embryos all this time and now today to consider using one embryo due to perfect and good size. They said they didn't think the embryo would grow in perfect grade A and good hence why they said to use two embryos.

So I took the risk saying I want two embryos in me, as that was the plan all along.  As I said, I was told I have more chance being pregnant if I have multiple embryos. 

So I don't know if I did the brave thing there. So I'm fretting about it.  

Now bring on the 2ww eh? Want it over and done with


----------



## bailey434

Tassie, I'm in a slightly similar place where I've had 2 put back in this time and am now very early pregnant. I won't know until the 7 week scan whether it will be a single or multiple pregnancy. 

The idea of twins to me is extremely daunting as I'm doing this on my own, but if this is my chance then I'm going to take it. I too got told that I would have more chance of getting pregnant by putting two back in and that it might not mean that it would be a twin pregnancy but I had a better chance of just getting pregnant by putting 2 back in. It's so confusing isn't it, especially when they ask you to make such a big decision just on the spot on the day!  

I would say that you just need to relax now and see what the 2ww brings. Everyone on here is very supportive so please feel free to chat away with whatever you are feeling    There are a few of us who are newly pregnant after having 2 put back in so you're not on your own
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I would definitely prescribe chocolate, and plenty of it hun!  

Hopefully she will realise how much her comments have hurt you (hopefully) and get back in touch to apologise. Hope that DH gets home soon to give you a big hug and some TLC
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat* some people just don't think before they open their big mouths! And they have no idea what impact it has on us!

I said something to my SIL at Christmas about women who whinge when they are pregnant and how annoying it is, and she said to me when you are pregnant you will be the same! I nearly spat my drink out at her, she should know better as well as apparently had been trying for a while by the point! She's now pursuing iVF after failed cycles of clomid, I wonder if her opinion on this has now changed?

Don't let her bother you babe, she really isn't worth your time or energy! Just think ungrateful stupid moron and eat your well deserved chocolate!

Welcome *Tassie*! I'm sure you have made the right decision, it is hard when you are prepared for one thing and then it's different!

Try and relax! Easier said than done I know!

If you would like me to add you to the first page let me have your dates!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Thank you so much ladies. You've really helped me through this.

Nat - I can't believe your SIL saying that, especially knowing all you've been through. Try not to think about her for now and concentrate on yourself.

Tassie - I think the likelihood of twins is quite slim but having 2 put back does increase your chances. I had 2 put back this time (3 on a previous one!) and just got a BFP on my 4th fresh cycle. These are really lovely ladies on here. Perhaps one day we'll all meet up!

Thinking of you all but still struggling to take everything in. 

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## tassie

*bailey434*

Yeah they really did put me in the spot . I only had few mins to think about it. I really didn't want to take the risk of using one embryo despite its bigger and better size than last year. Cos its not guarantee it might be successful or not. And I didn't want to go through it all over again.

I'm just scared that if it does work and I'm having twins? I don't know what to do as I was told my womb is small to carry two and I would have to undergo preterm labour. Whereas having one? I'll be ok, I just have to be monitored closely. But if it happens? It happens, I guess I just have to be brave and take it from there. 

Did u bleed in those 2ww if you don't mind me asking? and got BFP? Cos I'm fretting about it when that moment comes, I should relax I know and I am trying tho.

But kudos to u doing on ur own, .

*Pudding34*

Thanks I am trying to relax. Had a lil nap and small munch. Taking it easy. Hoping to go back to work on Weds.

And date for what if u don't mind me asking? Other than that, by all means your more than welcome to add me on the first page.

* Sarapd*, thanks for the positive thoughts and congrats to u  xox


----------



## bailey434

Tassie, if it comes to it I'm sure that they will help you with your options and in my opinion I really don't think that they would have let you put two back in unless they felt that you could carry them as they wouldn't want to put you at risk?  If I've read your signature thing right, you had a 3 day transfer first time and then a 6 day this time, so the embryos will be bigger just because they are older if nothing else  

No bleeding for me during the 2ww, but cramping throughout most of it, like a pulling/stretching sensation. I didn't have any symptoms at all in my first unsuccessful cycle so was praying that the complete difference in symptoms meant that it was a BFP. Apparently both the cramping/stretching/pulling and spotting is very common during the 2ww so don't rule anything out either way! Oh how easy it would be if there were just standard symptoms that you could tell and not just the confusing state we get into trying to work out if a symptom is good, bad or just a side effect from the drugs!  
xx


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*

My dates:
EC - 11/06/2014
ET - 16/06/2014 
OTD - 30/06/2014

Thanks for that.

*bailey434* 
Yes that's right, I was supposed to have day 3 transfer on Fri and as I was on my way to the hospital? They called me saying its been postponed to today due to the good quality of the embryos. So good thing I live local eh? Lol.

And thanks for that comment, I didn't see it that way that they would've let me have two embryos in me unless they thought it was big risk. So thanks for that 

And also thanks fr updating me ur 2ww. My first time round, I didn't have no symptoms at all just AF coming in. So this time round, really don't know what to expect, so eek!!!

Please do keep us updated in few wks time about your scan. Hope it goes all well 

Thanks for letting me know about your 2ww.


----------



## tassie

Just a question..

Now that I had ET today..

Would I continue to take Pregnacare Folic Acid - "Conception" or switch to Pregnacare Folic Acid - "Expert nutritional care through all of pregnancy"


As before I was going ivf, I was advice by the nurse to take "conception" folic acid because I'm not pregnant yet so i don't need to take "through all of pregnancy" one.

So now that I had two embryos transferred in me. Which folic acid should I continue to take.

Please let me know, thanks.


----------



## bailey434

I would continue with what you are on until test day. That's what I did and have just bought the Pregnacare Plus Multi Vits for during pregnancy. The folic acid is the main one you need to make sure you are getting as that's so important early on for development.

Hope that helps  
xx


----------



## Sarapd

Good look at your review today Pumpkin. Let us know what they say.
Sara. xx


----------



## Stacey84

I love coming on here and reading good news, congrats Sara, I am so happy for you   How many BFPs have we had now?

Welcome Tassie, it's a difficult decision to make, but I think I would have done the same, and as Bailey says, the Doctor wouldn't have given you the choice if they thought there was any danger.

Nat, I feel for you after your SIL's comment. I have un-friended two people on ** just because all they ever posted about was to moan about having kids to look after/cook/clean for etc. I also have a good friend who can be quite insensitive with some of the things she says. I know she doesn't do it intentionally but sometimes you just want to slap people and tell them to think before they speak!

Since we have had some success stories on here, I want to ask your opinion on pineapple. I've read various things, the last one being that from ET onwards, you should take a fresh pineapple, cut it into sections and each day eat a section, including the core. Did any of you eat pineapple after ET?

Hi to everyone else, I don't always get the chance to post much, but I do love reading your posts and hope you all get your chance of happiness

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Sara. We are armed with our list of questions! 
Xx


----------



## MissFruity

Hey ladies, I haven't posted much but have been following the thread! I just have a question for the BFPs .....During the 2ww in took it easy never done hoovering or anything like tht, now tht I have my BFP I want to be cautious but wanted to know if use are just getting on with day to day things like housework etc as u normally would? DP never does it 'right' and it's annoying me now lol xxx


----------



## NatW

HI Stacey,

re: pineapple, this is my understanding (so could be wrong!). Pineapple is effective for creating a nice lining, so is useful up until ET. After ET I have read conflicting reports. I drink pineapple juice once a day and I think I will go to once every other day after ET. With regards to chopping up fresh pineapple, it apparently starts to lose it's effectiveness as soon as it's chopped up, so it's best to eat it straight away. Obviously you're not going to want to eat a whole pineapple a day though, so perhaps just cut away what you need and cover the rest up tightly? I've heard the core is the best bit to eat, but again you need to eat that as soon as it's chopped. 

xx


----------



## NatW

Pumpkin good luck today, let us know how you get on!

Hello to all you lovely ladies and thank you for your kind words. I'm just feeling utterly deflated today and feel like all my fighting strength has gone out of me. It probably isn't helped by the fact I am so very very tired. DH didn't get home until 10.20pm last night after he left at 4.30am bless him. I told him about his sister and all he said is 'You know how crazy she is lately'. Yes, well I am also full of hormones too. Sadly with no guaranteed outcome, and I'm just a bit fed up of having to take nasal spray, tablets, injections and potions just to have something happen which should be the most natural thing in the world!

Thanks for letting me have a rant. I'm sure I'll feel better later.
x


----------



## Sarapd

Stacey - I'm allergic to pineapple so can't help you sorry! 

MissFruity - Congratulations! I would still take it easy for a bit longer. Ignore the dust for now!

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Miss Fruity

I have done a few little things, very carefully and a lot slower/less vigorously that I would usually, no hoovering yet though and definitely don't be lifting the hoover anywhere at all!! I am actually going to borrow an old hoover from my folks to have based upstairs as don't have anyone to carry it up and down the stairs for me when I might need it!  
xx


----------



## MissFruity

Thank u ladies, I have no stairs which is a bonus! Just making sure I'm doing no heavy lifting DP can do all of tht! Congrats to you too Sara 😊 eventually we have our BFPs!  I'm so anxious I need to try and relax, I also have like no symptoms at all no sore boobs nothing, i need a symptom to relax me lol xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin* good luck today Hun I hope you get some answers!

*MissFruity* good to hear from you Hun! congratulations on your BFP!

*NatW* sweetie we all have days like this! I had quite a few with this cycle! Just think like this, one day at a time, get through today and then tomorrow you will get through that day too! Do whatever you need have a nap or watch a movie, eat some chocolate! Do what is good for NatW!

You are going through a lot right now with the hormones, and your DH working such long hours, plus your Dozy ars*d SIL saying stupid things!

Our DHs don't realise how many of these stupid comments we have to contend with and how much they hurt however my DH did get a taste of it, when talking to his boss about time off for treatment his boss told him he was having a vasectomy because he had enough kids! After consoling my Dhisaid to him welcome to my world Babe, these things happen to me all the time, I think it made him bit more appreciative of what I have to put up with, but I would never have wished that heartbreak on him!

One day at a time my love, you can totally do it, I have faith in you!

*Stacey* my clinics nurses said that the bromeline in pineapple can bring on contractions and interfere with implantation so I avoid it!

Big big hugs to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie* I have added your dates of the first page.

*Stacey* in answer to your question I have highlighted the OTD in bold to denote BFP.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I was told the same as Pudding about pineapple so haven't had it at all this cycle. I found all the information for and against it so confusing so decided against in the end and just stuck with eating brazil nuts to get the selenium that helps with implantation.

Pumpkin, well done for all your prep, hope that they take the time to go through all of your queries with you and come up with a plan  

Nat I'm not surprised you feel shattered today, it takes a lot out of you just getting through the treatment let alone having to deal with extra stress on top from stupid people. Try and get out in the sun today and do something for you that will make you smile, even if it's just a little thing  
xx


----------



## tassie

What are the fruits and vegetables can we have or avoid after egg transfer? 

Only got bananas, oranges, grapes and cucumber  ...  Although I was told not to have bananas as it make the uterus slippery? Whereas some say its good to eat bananas... 

As for pineapple? Will defo get some today, love pineapples!!!


----------



## Dory10

Tassie - Welcome on congrats on your ET.  Just to reassure you I had 2 embies transferred as one was very good but the other too poor to freeze and am currently pregnant with one baby. Good luck for the 2ww  .

MissFruity - I'm a bit spoilt in that my mum lives near by and is retired so has been hoovering for me every week since ET, all I do is whizz round with a duster and do the kitchen.  

As for pineapple - I got completely confused as the whether we were supposed to eat or avoid the core and in the end didn't bother with it at all.  I did drink pineapple juice during the cycle as I like it as a drink anyway.

Natw - Some people are so insensitive    A friend of mine told me she had brie envy of me a few days before Christmas as she was 17 weeks and couldn't eat it - I'd lost our baby the week before and she'd called round to see if I was doing ok!

Sara - I'm still smiling and sending   for tomorrow's bloods.

Pudding - How are you getting on with the 2ww?  

Hi to everyone else  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Dory

You are a lucky girl, my mum is dying to get in and do my housework too!

I asked her a huge favour the other day, next Tuesday DH has to go to the city and has a dinner thing so I asked  my mum if she thought she could do my gestone injection for me that day! She replied that she would come over this week and have a lesson from DH and put the Hoover round while she is here!

I get the impression that she isn't too sure about the injection but idiot gives her an excuse to clean the it is all worth it!

My mum is a awesome woman and I know she will make an awesome grandmother I just hope one day I can do that for her!

I'm doing okay, the injections are tiring and I'm hungry all the time! Plus I've started checking when I go to the loo but I know that even if it doesn't work I won't bleed because of the gestone but im still looking, what it would be not to have these thoughts in my head all the time huh!

How are you doing Babe?

Pudding


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks all, you've helped me confirm what I was thinking about pineapple and going to avoid it, just to be sure.

Congrats on your BFP Miss Fruity, I remember you from a thread and the beginning of the year and know you had a tough time.

Good luck for tomorrow Sara, I'm sure all will be well.

How are you feeling now Nat? A rant always makes me feel a little better, I just wish there was a way all this could be simpler and less tiring. I think we're all pretty amazing to go through this, and it's hard, but we must remind ourselves that we are awesome every so often   And when it is our time, we will all be the best mothers coz we've had to try so much harder to get there. Our children are all going to be very lucky.

AFM, I'm just waiting for Thursday to arrive. Terrified the hospital phone and say my embie hasn't survived but hoping and praying it will. I bought a couple of comedy films on dvd the other day - to either cheer me up or to chill out to after ET.
I will definitely be avoiding any lifting etc afterwards. I have a wedding on Saturday too but don't really want to chance dancing so will have to try and figure out a reason for that - normally I'm always up dancing.

Love and baby dust to you all

xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - ah mother's I know  She also tried to clean my student flat whenever she came in, once she did everyone's washing up! I feel so blessed with mine, not that we've always seen eye to eye but she has been amazing with all of the IF stuff and the miscarriage.

I'm having a bit of a wobble at the moment, a very busy week at work, Scan on Thursday and tomorrow should have been my due date for our baby we lost in December.  DH has got to go to London for a big meeting but bless him has opted for silly o'clock trains at each end of the day so he doesn't have to stay away for a night.  I bought a Chinese lantern to let float into the sky on the due date but want DH to be here so might do it Thurs or Fri instead, most babies don't come on the date they're supposed to anyway and he knows he's loved and missed every day so I'm sure the date doesn't matter.

Sorry it's a bit of a down post, just lots of things all at once and of course lots of hormones too  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi all!

Oh Dory what a silly thing for your friend to say! The fertiles just don't get it do they? Normally I'd brush it off, but hormones.

Stacey, if you're not sure always best to be safe than sorry. Fingers crossed fof embie and comedy dvd a great idea.

Pudding g hope the 2ww isn't driving you too potty.

Hello new ladies! Hello Bailey, Nikki, Pumpkin, Sara, Yearning and everyone else.

AFM it's rapidly turning into one of those weeks. Work has been difficult this week as I've had a good percentage of my staff whinging at me over bits and pieces. Because I've been without a car this week I've had to get the bus to work which takes about an hour and a half and they're bloody moaning at me cos I won't let them stay late because I have to get the bus. Well bloody get in on time then! Then my Dr's surgery called to say that the lab had spilt my blood sample I gave a week ago so I need to rebook that, such will be fun as my Dr's is a nightmare to get an appointment. Then I had to do 2 shots of Gonal F tonight as my pen ran out. Still it has to get better right Also don't get me started on this new job of hubby's. I've insisted he comes home first before driving to pick up our car as when he got home last night he was so tired he said he'd started hallucinating and I don't want him to drive like that. 

Sorry ladies for the essay! Have my first scan tomorrow so at least I get a little lie in. 

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Dory I think that is a beautiful thing to do   and lovely that your DH is going the extra mile to make sure you have company. 

I wish my Mum was into cleaning ha ha!    Mind you they did attack the garden for me at the weekend and mowed the lawn, they've gone into full on protective mode with lots of 'let me do that' and 'don't do too much will you'?  

Stacey maybe you could blame the hot weather on not dancing at the wedding?

I'm really hungry too Pudding but am reading a book on what to eat in pregnancy so am trying to be good and very healthy and haven't even had any chocolate yet   Also my sense of smell is really sensitive, on the bus this morning there was a lady with really overpowering perfume on and it was making me queasy and then I got into work and my colleague also came in wearing really sickly sweet perfume lol!

Sara hope everything goes well tomorrow, how are you feeling?

Nat hope the scan goes well tomorrow too! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Dory* I think the lantern is a lovely idea and there is nothing unusual about feeling a bit sad at the moment babe, hopefully once that milestone is over you will be able to see the way to move on.

I still think about "what if" with my chemical pregnancies, I know the dates they would have been due if they had worked out!

*Bailey* is chocolate a no no for the 2ww? I have been rewarding myself for my claxane and gestone injections with a little chocolate truffle thingy is this a bad idea?

*NatW* it is soooooooo annoying when you have to do two injections because the pen has run out isn't it, almost like adding insult to injury!
Try and do something for you to combat the stress babe, maybe a nice long bubble bath!
Good luck for the scan tomorrow Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Whhooaa so much has happened on here since yesterday, i'm struggling to keep up. Here goes:-

Nat - what a ***** she is. So insensitive. Anyone can say something stupid but then instantly regret it but her response shows shes just a big A-hole so i'd just lay back, relax and eat chocolate while thinking about punching her continuously in the face!!   good luck with the scan   last time I had a few of those double injections - very annoying, this time my dose was so high 450, i had just 2 uses per pen so none of that.

Stacey - I read the same re pineapple. It is supposed to the the core of the pineapple that has enzymes which help implantation but this time, just as i was chomping through some pretty disgusting core, i read that its just an old wives tale and the juice itself can cause contractions which can harm so I steered clear. Go with Pudding/Bailey stick with brazil nuts!

Pudding - I wouldn't say anything is a no-no on 2ww other than things you are not supposed to eat when preg ie shellfish. I happily munched a lovely doughnut today. Just keep up with the vits and fruit and veg and i think other bits are fine as long as not too much.

Dory - i get so sad when i think of what you've been through, glad your DH will be with you. You're little embies are strong now so to keep strong for you. I'll be thinking about you.  

Bailey - glad to hear you are doing good and getting a good bit of queasyness in. I'm waiting for that!!

Sara - good luck for your next blood test tomorrow   for high levels xxx 

Tassie - welcome! I've had two in and i'd be over the moon with one or two. I doubt the doctors would have suggested two if they didn't think your body could handle it. You'll be fine, just be happy you have an amazing BFP. But I do know what you mean about rushed decision, i had that last time when they had previously said you can only have 1 in on NHS and then they suddenly said you can have 2 and I had about 5 mins to decide. I panicked and cried but DH said, if you put in 1 and it didn't work, you'd be gutted so that changed my point of view totally and now i'd love to have twins!

Sorry if i've not responded to anyone, hard to keep up with the action on our wonderful thread of the most wonderful people ever!!

Pumpkin - hope your appointment went really well.


----------



## noodlehead

Oh and in response to whomever said about housework, i'm getting on with it as usual but just taking it easier than i normally would. Can't bear not to if messyness strikes! Also at work as normal although again taking it as easy as i possibly can. x


----------



## bailey434

Pudding no it doesn't say you can't have chocolate in the 2ww, sorry if I confused/worried you hun!! I'm just trying to be ultra healthy now precious cargo is on board and trying to limit myself as have a dreadful sweet tooth, and not much self control and we always have chocolates on the team at work    

I had chocolate in the 2ww but like the others said just a little bit as a treat every now and then rather than a big family sized bar    It has less caffeine in it than a cup of tea and you are allowed 2 of those a day, if you want, during pregnancy. I reckon a little treat after your horrible injections sounds like a great idea    I did have some white chocolate as an alternative as it has no caffeine in as it's not even made from cocoa beans.

Hope that helps and you can rest easy with your truffles    
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I did have a bit of a panic but I panic about everything at the moment!

I am just want this so much and have never been able to shake the feeling I did something wrong to cause the last two cycles to fail!

But women get pregnant everyday eating and in some cases drinking what they like don't they!

I guess I just have to do what I can live with if it doesn't work!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Honestly there is nothing to say you can't eat choc so please don't worry.  I know it's so hard as we analyse everything trying to find a reason when it doesn't work & I've learnt that unfortunately in ivf sometimes there just isn't one,  as frustrating & annoying as that is. 

BUT you have done so much reading and testing and getting 
healthier that you are in the BEST place possible for this cycle & you have to keep remembering that ok??   

xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey your support means so much to me!

Bug hugs to you!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies. Just a quick update from me on follow up.

Overall it went ok. We discussed our complaints and they were listened too. Doc said she was happy with treatment and positive for the future. Changed from ICSI to IMSI. Will put me on gestone next time. I'm to lose weight. Joint weight lost group at David Lloyd's last night which includes hour in the gym so I'm in pain today!

Still got to decide if to stay, cost is high at about £7600 in total. Going to talk to penny and go to create open day too. We have to save some money, continue with fitness resume and healthy eating and supplements so September is looking good for IVF#3. Third time lucky!

X


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin

I'm so glad you have a plan it really helps to find the way to move on from a failed cycle!

Well done for joining the weightloss group and working out!

Hope you are feeling better in yourself Hun!

Big hugs!

Pudding 
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies!

How are we all today?

Pumpkin, good that the Dr was happy with the treatment and not given you any reason to doubt future cycles will work. Also good they are changing things slightly for you, but not so good about the cost! I just feel very thankful we've not had to pay anything... yet. It's so prohibitive and it makes me so cross when people say if you can't afford it, then you can't afford a baby. OK, well let's start charging every new mum in the maternity ward £5k+ and see what happens! Also after hearing what Dr Robert Winston said about how much everything is marked up, it makes you even more cross! Anyway, best of luck for your future cycle. I'm sure it will be your turn very soon.

Pudding, I'm sure the odd bit of chocolate will be fine. I beat myself up a bit as I had a (very mild) curry when I was newly pregnant and wondered if that had had any effect on the miscarriage, but I think we just have to think that sometimes it doesn't matter what you do or don't do, it will either be or not! (The latest in the philosophical teachings of Nat)

Thanks Nikki, I'm over it for the time being. I sort of got an apology in a roundabout way, but I'll take it!

Good grief you lot are either very lucky to have lovely mums or more patient than me! My mum is bonkers and she would drive me mad if she came round to 'help'. She barely does any of her own housework, it falls on my dad mostly, so I think I'd die of shock if she came and did anything for me! She does have health problems which don't help things mind. I could go off on a tangent about my mum, but I fear I may be here all day!

Sooo, had my scan today. It was by far the most relaxed and informative scan I think I've ever had! My clinic have opened a satellite clinic in my city to do things like scans, so I didn't have to get up as early for a start and then do the battle on the A1/A14, so that was a lot more relaxing! The nurse said my lining was looking really good and it's at 8.2mm already, so no concerns there. I currently have 14 follicles of all roughly the same size (about 11mm) with one big one of 21mm which may or may not be a cyst. I had one big one last fresh cycle too for some reason. The nurse also said I've still got quite a few smaller ones which might catch up too, so fingers crossed for a good number. Back for another scan Friday and potentially looking at EC next Wednesday, but that depends on how far things have come along by Friday. She also took some bloods so as long as they are ok, then I'm staying on the same dose.

Oh and I know why I was all aflutter yesterday. I had my knickers on back to front!!!


----------



## bailey434

Lol Nat about the knickers!!   

The scan sounds great & you have a good number of follies so well done  
xx


----------



## tassie

*Dory*, i too think its a lovely idea to do a lantern thing.... I find it helps to release ur emotion and letting it all out before moving on.

*Pudding34*, there is nothing wrong with eating chocolates. I was advice to eat sensibly, which I'm sure u are. Other than that, cut off caffiene so I switched to drink decaf tea with green milk. Avoid fried food during that 2ww, that's what I was told by my nurse. And not to eat raw vegetables, so it has to be steamed or boiled.

*MissFruity* congrats on BFP . I know the feeling, when leaving DH to do the housework, I feel he's not doing it right lol.

*pumpkin1975*, I lost more than 1 stone within couple of months, even though I was nearly 30 away BMI, I didn't wanna take a risk, as the doctors and nurses kept saying to watch my weight. Cos if I was over 30, they would make me wait until I lose weight and I didn't want that. So I was determined not to catch up to 30. So now that I lost more than 1 stone, now I don't hear doctors or nurses telling me to watch my weight.

But I do hope ur treatment goes well  

*noodlehead* Thanks, I'd be happy with either as long I get BFP 

NatW, glad to hear ur scan went well, hope it stays the same till the day of ur EC 

For those who are on 2ww, are any of u ladies taking *Cyclogest* twice a day? Does it really work? I just keep getting worried that it may not be strong enough to work , maybe its my mind that is playing games with me. I take it after 11pm and before my DH goes work, it'll be around 8.30am everyday. Cos the nurse said it doesnt have to be 12 hours apart. It has to be when u get into bed, and when waking up in the morning, insert it n lay in bed for 15 mins or so before getting out of bed


----------



## bailey434

Tassie,  I was and still am on cyclogest twice a day as it helps support the pregnancy.  If your clinic thinks you aren't absorbing enough they might recommend gemstone injections which a few of the ladies are on on this thread. 

I do mine once I'm in bed & then set my alarm for 30 mind earlier in the morning, pop one in & then snooze for half an hour before getting up 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Lol obviously meant gestone injections NOT gemstones!  Stupid auto-correct  
xx


----------



## tassie

*bailey434* lol ...

I only mentioned this, because this is our second try. Last year I also used cyclogests, and the treatment failed. So I guess I was just hoping it will work this time round using cyclogest again 

If u don't mind me asking u this , do u empty ur bowel first in the morning before inserting one in? Or do u just insert it anyway first thing in the morning and get up half an hour later and carry on ur days as normal.

Sorry if its too personal


----------



## Sarapd

Quick one from me ladies - it's all over. HCG has dropped to 10. Feel utterly broken and don't know where to go from here.
Sara . xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie* I think it's just me and you on the 2ww right now, I use crinone pessaries but die to early bleeding on my first fresh cycle they think I don't metabolise them properly so I'm also on gestone injections.

*Bailey* a gemstone injection sounds quite painful! And to be honest they are bad enough as it is!! Ha ha ha ha ah ha!

*NatW* what is it with pants and this thread huh!!! You made me laugh out loud! Well done on the scan babe!

*AFM* I've been having more odd fluttering a down there and some mild cramping, but wonder if I am just imagining it all! I am a terror for symptom spotting so I wouldn't put it past me!

I'm going to have accupuncture tomorrow so hopefully that will help calm me down!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Oh god Sara I'm so very sorry! 

I wish I had something profound to say to make it better but there isn't anything!

I'm sending you all my love and support!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh Sara, I'm so very very sorry. Sending big hugs your way   

Thinking of you
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh no Sara, I'm so so sorry  

I know there is nothing I can say but am sending you   
xxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Sara, I'm so so sorry to hear this, heartbreaking news. Hope you and DH are comforting each other at this sad time. Sending you a hug xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Pudding Nat Tassie, thanks for all your support re follow up. Onwards and upwards, third time lucky xxx


----------



## bailey434

Pumpkin I'm glad the review meeting went ok. Sounds like they hopefully addressed all of the points you raised?

Well done for starting the exercise already, it's good to have a positive thing to do and a goal. 

I think it is a wise thing to at least look at different clinics to see what they would offer you too and if they have any different thoughts. You have time before September so I'm sure you will come to right decision for you  
xx


----------



## Antsy

Sarah, I am so sad to read your news, so so sorry.  Feel heartbroken for you.  Maybe this isn't the time to make plans for the future when it's all so fresh, rest up for a bit and then take stock x


----------



## Sarapd

Thank you so much for your messages - they mean so much to me.  Sadly all of us on here know only too well the heartbreak IVF can bring.  I think I knew in my heart of hearts on Monday that it wasn't a viable pregnancy with an HCG of 42 after having also had HCG injections - it should have been much higher.  I have never got to OTD without bleeding before so it looks like we've got the drugs sorted there, just need to somehow get some decent embryos now.  

Feeling a bit annoyed at my clinic as they asked me if I wanted a follow up with a doctor when I think it should have been a given.  I took the implication to be that you've had your two goes on the NHS and there's nothing more we can do for you here.  We have never felt confident with them and the only reason this cycle got so far is because we were following a protocol suggested by our private clinic and were paying for additional drugs the NHS would not provide.  Anyway, there's no point dwelling on that.  Already made an appointment for 2 July back with our private clinic to see what they suggest next.  DH has categorically said he doesn't want to give up yet and whilst I feel utterly broken at the moment, I'm with him on that.  Even if nothing works, we have to be able to look back and say we tried everything and to give up now when we got so close we both feel would be wrong.

I'd love to say I'm going to take some time out from all this, but sadly I'll be 41 on Saturday so don't have that luxury.  However, tonight I will be drinking wine and eating pate and goat's cheese!  Then I'm going to try and shift the weight I've put on over the last month - I don't even dare to get on the scales yet.  

I've been on lots of thread in my time on FF and I can honestly say this is the nicest one - you all care so much.  I am rooting for every single one of you from the bottom of my heart and hope we all achieve our dream of becoming mummies soon.

Sara. xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Oh Sara I'm crying reading that. Hope we do indeed become mummies soon xxx


----------



## Pudding34

That makes 2 of us Nat I'm crying away here too!

Love to you Sara I hope our support can keep you strong!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Make that 3! I'm sat at my desk with tears in my eyes wishing it was a different outcome for you Sara  

I think that's terrible that they don't arrange a review meeting as a matter of course! I would definitely go back to your private clinic as they seem to definitely be on the right track with helping with your drugs. It's also good that you and your DH are on the same page in terms of trying again, although it is soon I think it helps to know you are in the same place.

Although none of us 'know' each other in the standard sense of talking/seeing each other, I truly feel that I can class you as friends and feel for you all like I would a close friend when we are going through happy or sad times    We have all been through so much that when, not if, we are blessed with little ones, I know that we will make all the better mummies as we will be so grateful and aware of the true blessing of having a child  
xxxx


----------



## Antsy

Hi, sorry feel a bit bad just popping in but I cycled with Sara last time in Jan/Feb so just noticed her news.  I am also very upset to read your post.  As I am 41 I totally can see that you don't have time to be contemplating.  If you do want to go again then go, go, go.  You are right you were so close this time.  I am sorry to hear that your clinic were not as supportive as you would have liked.  Unfortunately, it turns out like that sometimes as it is just their job but devastating for us.  I will definitely be rooting for all of us to get what we want...

I just started my 4th cycle but didn't know where to post as I am not sure how I feel about everything.  Feel a bit kicked in the teeth and have no emotion either way  now but due to my age I have limited thinking time so just getting on with it.  I definitely still want children but feel like the fire in my belly has gone or maybe it's my way of protecting myself.  You all sound so supportive here I may pop in if that's ok.

lots of love and sunnier days to all xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Antsy

You are welcome to join us, sounds like you have been through quite a lot

How far into your new cycle are you?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi again Antsy. We've chatted on the loss threads I think. I'm feeling exactly the same as you. I think it is just self-protection mode. I don't have any advice I'm afraid, just listen to your body and take it easy if you need to. Laugh, cry, scream, whatever feels appropriate!

Sara, I am still so upset for you. If you're not ready to give up yet, then don't! I guess just get as much advice as you can before your next cycle?

AFM I just got a call from the clinic as my oestrogen level has come back raised, well more raised than it should be. Apparently the nurse said it should be no more than 3,500 for the stage I'm at (I'm not sure what it's measured in) and mine is already at 4,000 so my Gonal F dose is being reduced and they will reassess me on Friday. I am relieved in a weird way as I was so poorly last time round and they never adjusted my dose all the time my levels were rocketing up! Hopefully this means I won't get OHSS and will actually be able to have transfer rather than freezing all.

xx


----------



## Dory10

Sara - I am so so sorry to read this, I know there is nothing I can say but even though you are so broken at the moment, your fighting spirit is shining through and that is half the battle.  Enjoy your wine, pate, cheese and everything else, infact make a cake and spend ages licking the bowl!  Wishing you lots of luck for your review and next steps, I'll be looking out for you.  Your comment is so lovely it made me weep a bit too but I agree this group is so supportive  

Pumpkin - So glad you got some future suggestions and have a plan in place for the autumn  

Antsy - Hi    Lovely to see you here, sending you lots of luck for this cycle  .

Nat - Glad your scan went well  

Pudding - Don't beat yourself up for having the odd treat, I think a bit of chocolate is the least we deserve during 2ww.

Hi to everyone else  

Afm - DH has managed to get a slightly earlier train back which is nice and means I'll be able to go to bed a bit earlier as I was up at 5.30am taking him to the station.  Today hasn't been as bad as I imagined, just tomorrow to get through now  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Was just thinking of you Dory and wondering how you had been holding up today. Sending big hugs


----------



## Antsy

Thanks ladies for such a warm welcome.

Pudding - assume you are in your 2ww? Fingers crossed.  Thanks, it has been a tough 18 mths of IVF.  I am on day 6 of stimms.  Scan Fri, 5 follies then scan yesterday 6 all between 4-6mm.  I was very pleased.  I only ever have about 2 follies and they get big very quick I end up doing egg collection after 7 days!  The nurse was a bit down on it but I'm choosing to ignore her as I think it's ok for an old bird like me. The radiologist said I am exactly as I should be on day 6 of my cycle. I am doing an antagonistic one this time so it goes with my natural cycle.  Cetrotide starts tomorrow.

NatW - yes I was on the loss thread, lovely to see you again.  Glad they have adjusted your dose and hope things settle now. Thanks, that's made me feel better that I am not alone in how I am feeling.  It's very odd but I think it is self-protection like you say.  The really good thing is I took 10 days off work starting from today. So no stress about telling my boss or making up excuses for hospital appointments.  

Dory - lovely to see you too. Really glad things are going well.  Hope you manage to rest this evening, sounds like a busy day.

Sarah - enjoy all your foodie treats  

Hello to everyone else, I will try to catch up slowly.


----------



## Pudding34

One of my old uni buddies keeps calling me!

I find it really hard to talk to them especially those with kids! The 2ww is the worst as I hate lying to them so just try to avoid seeing them utt his friend has got a bee in her bonnet about something and is calling more and more often!

Whilst typing this she called me again so I had to pick up!

It was okay, she just wanted to chat and tell me her woes, DP having a bad time at work, having heart palpitations and wanting to quit etc, I'm so busy with my own life and ivf I forget that other people have lives and problems of their own so now I feel awful for avoiding her call!

She did asked about the treatment stuff but I fobbed her off with ohyouknow the nhs wait wait wait!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Antsy

I think our messages crossed.

I am on the 2ww 3dp5dt and going slowly insane!

Sounds like your follies are responding well, I started off really slow and I stimmed for almost 2 weeks, on my first fresh cycle I was on too low a dose and had to stim for three weeks. 

We got much better embies this time and I had one 4AA put back on Sunday!

Welcome again to the thread Hun! The ladies on here have been real life savers for me they have been amazing!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Sara - i'm so sad to hear your news. Feel horrendous for you. I just can't imagine how you must be feeling. Like others say take time to do whatever feels right to you. Glad to hear you are trying to be positive, enjoy your wine and goats cheese, maybe up the gonal f to max to increase follies. Thats what they did with me. I suppose the best you can take from it is that you know what meds you need and you know you can implant. Oh i'm sending you every bit of love i have right now. xxx  

My brain has gone since reading that so i'll go now but say     to everyone who has scans/ET etc coming up, Dory/Stacey and everyone else. I'll be thinking of you all. Pumpkin - great to hear you seem in a much better positive place now.  

xxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Stacey hope it all goes well tomorrow    
xx


----------



## Pudding34

This is going to sound like a strange question but has anybody experienced a change in the position of their cervix during the 2ww!

I noticed it last night when I put my pessary in.

I have had this before on my previous cycles as well and they were chemical so we know we had the beginning of implantation at least.

Just wondered if anybody else has experienced this at all?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey hope all goes well today Hun!

Thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck Stacey! xxx


----------



## bailey434

Pudding, where's your cervix moved to?!? Hopefully somewhere where using the dreaded pessaries is easier?   

Sorry, it just made me giggle this morning. I suppose things move around a bit down there, especially with all the prodding and scans and EC and ET? And everything moves around once pregnant and baby growing so I don't think it's anything to worry about
xx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Stacey!
x


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - just noticed your question. Afraid mine go up the back door as I find it easier so I don't know.x

I'm starting to have panicky thoughts as i appear to have less sore boobs than before and less feelings in my belly other than the odd little one, which could be no different to normal and i've had not the slightest bit of queasiness or heightened sense of smell like others. I read that you can have a silent mc and symptoms will reduce. I know some ppl have no symptoms at all but I was having belly ache and sore boobs for the first few days since BFP. I may go to get another clearblue digital to see if i've gone from 2-3 to 3+. Still dreaming every night tho so I don't know if that counts as a symptom?

Have a lovely sunny day everyone!
xxxxx


----------



## NatW

It's a really worrying time Nikki noodle (I hope you don't mind Nikki noodle, I just like how it sounds!) and it is just a waiting game I'm afraid. People's symptoms do vary though and some people don't even know they're pregnant. I'm not going to tell you not to worry because you will, but try and distract yourself.

For what it's worth, my boobs continued to hurt for days after my mc and it made me extra miserable as it felt like my body was tricking me. So I'd say the fact that your boobs don't feel as sore doesn't necessarily mean anything. Take care hun xx

Pudding, I can't help you with that one I'm afraid!


----------



## Pudding34

Noodle

My understanding is that sore boobs are a symptom of progesterone!

I am on gestone and to begin with my boobs were like rocks! TMI but when I mentioned this to DH he playfully suggested he could " check that for me" and reached out, I slapped his hand away a lot harder than he expected as couldn't even lay in bed comfortably the thought of the being touched was awful! He looked like a naughty child caught trying to steal cookies!

Anyway............ They are much less painful now and I am still on the gestone so you would assume they would still be as painful so you just can't  tell babe!

Like Nat said symptoms do vary between people and over time! Can you get a blood test done at gps or your clinic to settle your mind?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Nat & Pudding,

Thanks lovelies. Nat - I like Nikki Noodle too! Ha! I'm prob just reading into more than I should. When I previously asked for a blood test they said they didn't do it at my clinic. Seems odd. 

Pudding that made me laugh re your naughty cookie stealing DH.


----------



## noodlehead

Ah that sent before I finished! Silly phone. Not that I have much more to say other than thanks. Waiting is the worst thing ever!! X


----------



## Antsy

Pudding, my cervix felt different somehow so I know what you mean and ahem...sorry  but looked a little redder around the skin! Suppose all the blood rushing to the area.  Also, I totally get what you mean about avoiding friends.  I have layed low around a friend who has 2 boys and 8 years later has got pregnant with a girl at 39.  She may have had IVF for all I know but I just sent her a card, couldn't face hearing her exciting news in person.  It's hard and don't feel bad about not getting involved in others problems.  I think you need to be selfish at times like these.

Noodlehead, I agree with Nat distract yourself.  I found the cinema and box sets was my saviour for distraction.  I feel for you as it is very difficult not to worry but unfortunately it is a waiting game.  If you really are concerned then I am pretty sure you can pay to get a blood test in a private clinic.

Sara - how are you doing today?  Are you at work?

I'm so loving my 2nd day off work, weather helps.  Hung my washing out, did a bit of tidying, off to reflexology in a bit, feel like a posh housewife.

All the best to everyone else especially those off for scans etc


----------



## bailey434

I'm with you on the waiting *Noodle*, it's not even been a week since BFP and I'm a nervous wreck and was wondering if to test again!!! I only have First Response POAS so that would only give me a yes or no but was considering if to buy clear blue digital but then I thought what if it comes up only 1-2 weeks what would I do. So in the end I did a full circle and talking myself out of it!  My clinic don't do blood tests either so I'm in the same boat as you. When is your scan booked for?

My symptoms come and go too. My boobs one day are all achy and hard and then the next are back to normal (then I panick!). Smell is probably my biggest symptom but then again it could be that that person on the bus just put extra perfume on that morning and it's not really my sense of smell being heightened! 

I'm itching to start planning stuff and browing online for stuff over the next 8 months but have told myself I can't until at least by first scan and I know if everything's looking ok.

Did my pregnancy hypo cd for the first time last night and dozed off so hopefully it has sent more positive messages into my brain to help calm me down.

  to you 
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Thanks for all the well wishes. It hasn't been the most positive of days. The embryologist called in the morning to say they were about to thaw my one embryo and they would call back in an hour. When she called back she explained it was an 8 cell when they froze it, and would hope for at least 4 cells to survive, but mine only had 3 cells. As it was my embryo it was up to me whether we went ahead or not. I couldn't not, coz I would always wonder what if. So there is only a slim chance of it being successful but I'm trying to tell myself a small chance is still a chance. Has anyone read any success stories of 3 cell embies?

I'm trying to take comfort in the thought that what happened today is nothing I have done and I couldn't have done anything to change it, if that makes sense. Spending the afternoon/evening on the sofa, and looking forward to my bestie's wedding on Saturday.

Sorry for no personals other than to say I'm sending you hugs Sara, I felt so sad to read your news, I hope you and your DH are doing as well as can be expected, and I hope that you find the strength to try again, and next time will be your time. I have so much respect and admiration for all you ladies, you really are inspirational.

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## Stacey84

Oh and my OTD is the 4th July, if you can please update the front page Pudding

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Stacy, wishing you all the luck in the world  xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

Congrats being PUPO! Welcome to the 2ww!

You are all updated!

Put those feet up and relax!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Stacey - Sending you lots and lots of luck    There is a lady, one of the moderators on here, Sheilaweb who had a fresh 2 cell embie put back and now has a daughter who's about 4.

Antsy - Your scan sounds positive to me.  Glad you've managed to get some time off too so you can be away from your boss for a while!

Pudding - I think everything starts to feel a bit different down there with all the drugs and changes our bodies go through, 3 days down now for you  .

Bailey and Nikki Noodle - The wait for that first scan is so hard but you did the right thing in stepping away from another POAS Bailey, especially the clearblue as I think it would drive you mad if it came up with low weeks, which they are famous for doing - luckily I only had one left in the pack this time so couldn't be tempted.

Natw - Thank you for the hugs, sending them back at you    

Afm -Went for our 10 week scan and saw Squirt waving at us!  Shed a few happy tears when I saw that, I amazed how much Squirt has grown in 10 days too.

Hugs to everyone  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

I can't believe you are at 10 weeks already that has gone so fast! So glad all was well, wave back from me next time!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi,

Dory thats such amazing news!! Congratulations!! 10 weeks wow, squirt will make it, he's a strong little squirt! (or she) xxxx

Stacey - congrats on being PUPO! I've got everything crossed for you! Relax but enjoy the wedding and hopefully that will help the time go by   xxxx

Bailey - yes i was going to test again but thought the same, but still can't work out whether it would be better to have an indication before or wait to be told. I'm defo sticking it out thru the weekend as have friends staying so that'll definitely distract. My scan is 30/6 so I got lucky as its earlier than yours and even Yearnings by 1 day so I shouldn't really complain. I normally think i'm a pretty patient person but with this stuff i'm anything but. Felt pretty knackered at work today which made me feel good...funny isn't it!! I might start sniffing people more!! x

Antsy - I'll defo take the distraction advice. 

You've all been so fantastically supportive. Feel stronger than this morning so i'll be brave like Bailey!! x

Love to everyone else, Sara   Pumpkin, Yearning, Pudding, Nat xxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Well done *Noodle*, just keep repeating the mantra with me 'step away from the sticks' 

*Stacey* well done you! I think you definitely made the right decision and like you said it's nothing that you could have done differently. Welcome to the madness of waiting  

*Dory* 10 weeks!! What a milestone  

*Antsy* glad you are taking it easy 

hello to everyone else, hope you are having a good day
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Dory - that's amazing so pleased for you.

Stacey - every little embie has a fighting chance and the best place is in you.

Pudding - hope you're not going too bad on the 2ww.

Noodle, Bailey and Yearning - hope the next few weeks fly by until your scans.

Pumpkin - how is the gym going?

I am physically and emotionally battered and bruised. One of my Gestone bruises is so bad DH thought it was one of my tattoos! I've found today really hard. Went to work but left early. I have to go to an awards evening tomorrow as my boss is away and I really don't know how I'll do it. I did start typing this hours ago but my neighbour came round to tell me all about her new grandson who was born yesterday. I texted her yesterday to explain it was too hard for me to see the baby for now but she didn't seem to get the message that I didn't want to hear about how her daughter in law is tired after labour and struggling to breast feed. I thought the text would have kept her away. 

Sorry for the pity party - I really don't want to bring the thread down and I really hope it's onwards and upwards for everyone now.

Love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Sorry Antsy - I forgot you. I'm so glad to see you're back. You really have been through a lot.

Take care.

Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Sara

I've been thinking of you Hun!

How insensitive of your neighbour, it's so hard when they don't get the hint isn't it!

One of our neighbours has been constantly asking me why we haven't had a baby yet and telling me to "hurry up"! 

I know if I told her the truth she would apologise and never ask again but I don't want to tell people I kind of know and I also think she would be mortally embarrassed for not figuring it out so I don't say anything!

Doesn't make it any easier though and you are a real angel for just putting up with it!

Big hugs Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh Sara hope you are ok, some people literally are so caught up in their world that they either don't care about others or are oblivious,  it's not an excuse in either case though! ! Hope the work thing goes ok later on. Just try & get through it & then do something nice for you at the weekend  
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Woke up this morning with this awful feeling of dread that it hasn't worked.

I had nightmares all night that it hadn't worked due to other awful things happening like my big fur baby running away, which would be one of my worst nightmares if it ever happened! It felt so real!

I hear about people dreaming of being pregnant and I wish I had those vivid dreams!

I know I am on gestone but my boobs don't hurt anymore and I haven't had any other symptoms since I had the hot flashes on Monday so I'm pretty sure it's hasn't worked and feel so horrible sad and emotional.

So sorry for the me me me post I just can't think past it right now!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, try and keep positive. It's not over yet xx

Sara, it's so so hard, I'm so incredibly sorry. Just do something for yourself and make sure it's fun xx

Hello everyone else. I went to my acupuncturist yesterday and told her about my raised oestrogen level and she said I need to be careful because of something called endometrial receptivity. Have any of you heard of this? Apparently if your level raises too quickly it can also fall too quickly post collection meaning the window in which the uterus will accept the embryo reduces. She said I may want to consider freezing or seeing if the clinic will prescribe me oestrogen after collection. Anyway off for another scan this morning so will see what my levels come back at. 

xx


----------



## Sarapd

Oh Pudding - you poor thing. Gestone is a horrible drug and I can identify with everything you're saying because it's how I felt. I had the same side effects too. Try and focus on the reasons it will work not why it won't. Sending you a massive cwtch.

NatW - you mentioned before about being on a higher dosage of Gonal F - perhaps that is pushing your oestrogen up. We did a lot of research and decided to go for milder IVF for the last 2 cycles (not that the NHS listened) because there is evidence this produces better quality eggs, especially in older women.  I'm sure your clinic will keep a close eye on your levels but I would ask them about what your accupuncturist said.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Pudding please try not to worry. I had nasty dreams last night too if that helps? Didn't you or someone else say it's the progesterone that can make us have these dreams? 

I saw the Bailey dog again this morning so they must live near my local railway station, so see that as a good sign that it is going to be a good day    I think you should do a relaxation cd thing today to try and calm your mind and then maybe take the pooches out for a gentle walk somewhere so you can see how much they love being with you and would never leave you. 

Nat I've not heard of that, have you looked online about it? Is your clinic one that supports acupuncture as mine wasn't so they would have probably laughed at me if I said my acupuncturist had advised such and such  
xx


----------



## Antsy

Stacey - hope you're doing ok.  You have an embryo on board doesn't matter how many cells.  Just think of how many perfect blastos don't work.  You just never know what's going to happen.  

Sara- shame your neighbour didn't take the hint. You're very good at going with it.  I think I may have not answered the door!  Sorry that you found work so hard but totally understandable.  I am not suprised you feel done in, it's a tough time.  Good you can leave work early and it's Friday. All the best for the work do, what bad timing.

Nat - I would mention it to your clinic as Bailey said if they take notice of that stuff. I've not heard of it before.  All the best for scan today.

Oh Pudding - that's hard, your mind is racing.  I agree a relaxation CD would be good.  Find ways to distract yourself, think of it as practise as you'll have 8 months of this or so of this.  They'll always be something to worry about.  Actually, a lifetime of it really when you have a child!!

Dory- Thank you.  I am so pleased for you that you are at the 10 week mark after all the heartache, it's brilliant.

Bailey - hope you are doing ok.

Hello to everyone else
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - you poor thing - thats what I had the other day with sudden panics but just try to keep yourself relaxed and distracted and think positively. Power to your embies and their is no reason why it won't work so let those dreams go - as Zita West would say!! Dreaming is a sign of pregnancy remember so enjoy your dreams good and bad and just think they could be a good sign and its your brain working out all this stuff thats going on with your body/mind!! xxx

Sara - what an annoying neighbour! Even after you told her. Just ignore ppl like that and do whats right for you. You have been through it and don't let anyone think that they are more important than you right now! xxx

Bailey - great to hear you have sighted your little Bailey dog! Good things come to those who spy dogs!! Hee!! xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a lovely day.

xxxx


----------



## NatW

Hello lovely ladies. I hope we are all doing OK and enjoying the sun where we can!

*Pudding* how are you feeling now? Hope the achiness from the gestone has worn off and you're doing something nice. I prescribe chocolate and a funny film  xxx

*Sara* are you in work today? Have you got any time off booked? Might be nice to try and get away for a few days if you are able. A change of scenery can help. Sorry about your neighbour. You think she would've got the hint from the text message, but some people just don't get it. I think sometimes you could wear a big flashy sign above your head which says 'I don't want to talk about it' and you'd still get asked to talk about it!

*Stacey* sending positive thoughts to you. Try and chill out for a few days xx

*Bailey* the return of the Bailey dog! How lovely, I'm sure it is a good sign!

*Dory* wow, can't believe it's 10 weeks already! Are you allowing yourself to get a little bit excited yet?

*Antsy, Nikki Noodle, Pumpkin* and any other ladies, hope you are doing well too!

AFM I had my scan this morning and I now have 18 follicles with a couple more small ones lurking about. All (apart from the massive one) are a good size and everything seems to progressing nicely. Lining looking perfect too apparently (well according to the nurse, still looks like a grey blob to me) and has the 3 lines that they like to see. Waiting on blood test results, so if my oestrogen is still high I will mention what my acupuncturist said.

Has anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend? I desperately need to get down my allotment and get things planted. Been really lax this year! I'm sure there will be lots of strawberries and gooseberries to be picked too. Won't be able to do too much though as already feeling the pressure from my ovaries :/

Big squishy hugs and kisses to all   xxx


----------



## bailey434

That's great Nat, you must be really pleased. Do they know yet when you are aiming for EC? 

Your comment made me laugh about them saying everything looks good etc as they said that to me and showed me the screen....I have no idea what I'm meant to be looking at and like you said it's just a grey blob to us non medical plebs  

I'm just pottering this weekend and would like to get out into the garden for a little, very light, weeding and then sitting in the sun with the puppy. She loves being in the garden and runs aorund the lawn in circles doing laps and generally sounding like Captain Caveman (if any of you are old enough to remember him!) Very funny to watch and then she collapses in a heap looking really pleased with herself  

My friend has just asked me if I would like to consider making some Minion cupcakes for my god daughters 4th birthday party so will also be researching that online to see if I think they are possible and how stressful that could turn out! 

On countdown to get out of work and it's taking ages.
Hope you lovely ladies are having good afternoons
xx


----------



## NatW

I know Bailey, I just can't get my head around the blob being my uterus as it looks so different to what you get taught in school. I'm also amazed they can see my ovaries, but I've learnt to identify the black blobs as the follicles now. Just don't know how they keep count though as it always looks to me like she's measuring the same one over and over. EC tentatively looking like next Wednesday, but it's very much dependent on my bloods and what the Dr thinks this afternoon. I'd be very surprised if they do give me a different date after what the nurse said today though.

I used to love Captain Caveman! Captain Caaaaaaveman! God not seen that in years! I've not heard of Minoan cupcakes either, let us know what you find out!

Sara - I meant to say I tracked down those protein drinks you were telling me about and they are yummy! I'll definitely be having more of those seeing as my acupuncturist told me I should be doubling my protein intake - eek! Thought I was doing well to get my 60g in a day. Oh well, even more milk for me!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* minion cupcakes sound awesome *popoi!* hope your afternoon speeds up! I don't recall captain caveman but form the description I think she would get on well with little puppy as he loves that too after he has bombed about he prowls round the edge of the garden we call it patrolling the perimeter! I'm not sure he would be a good guard dog though, he would just like people to death!

*Nat* big squishy hugs and kisses right back at ha babe, I was so excited to see some strawberries on by strawberry planter for the first time but when I went back to pick them off little puppy had eaten them! The little bugg*r!

*Nikki Noodle* (it's catching on!) I'm trying to relax but it's so hard! I've been doing cross stitch sounds a bit old fashioned but it keeps me occupied! My parents will be here soon so that will help!

My mum is going to learn how to do my gestone injection from DH tonight as he can't do it on Tuesday, and then I am going to cook us all dinner! Nothing too fancy just fajitas! I can't say I'm looking forward to it but then I am never looking forward to the injection, just hope it's not too hard for my mum as I'm sure it really hard to stick a needle in somebody you love, much easier to do to to yourself!

Wishing you all a quick Friday afternoon and a wonderful weekend!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ha ha, I'm such an idiot sometimes. I've just realised you've said Minion cupcakes, doh! Oh dear, I really do need to get more sleep!

I didn't realise dogs liked strawberries Pudding! I've had mine covered with netting so the birdies don't get them, but the slugs are a bit more difficult to keep away.
Fajitas sounds lovely!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I agree fajitas sound lovely. Mexi has a patrol route around the garden too, if the grass is really long you can make out a little track. Yeah similar to your puppy she would maybe luck someone to death or bring them a toy to play with, but guarding no 

Haha Nat about the cupcakes! That's good for next Wednesday then hopefully  
xx


----------



## NatW

I spoke too soon didn't I?? The nurse called and my oestrogen level is still way too high, so they're moving my egg collection forward to Monday. Apparently if they had left me over the weekend to proceed on Wednesday as planned, my levels would've been higher than my last fresh cycle, which I think reached over 21,000. They don't like them to go over 15,000 apparently. Ah well, nothing is ever straight forward is it?

Pudding, can you please (finally!) update me on the front page for EC on Monday (30th)? Thank you!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Little puppy loves everything, if he can get it into his mouth and chew on it he will eat it!

I tested him on celery the other day as no other dog I have ever met no matter how much of a foodie will eat celery as it doesn't really have a taste and very little smell so they don't get excited about it and lo and behold after tasting it very carefully he decided yes, yes I will eat celery!

Oh what a funny little bear he is! I love him so much and he is so cuddly, both of my pooches are at the moment which is nice!

I had a nice little nap this afternoon which killed like an hour or so just waiting for my folks and their doggy to arrive and all hell to break loose here! The dogs will go spare for about half an hour and  then calm down thank god the weather is nice I can let the, wear each other out in the garden!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding -  fajitas sound fab, it's our wedding anniversary today so think I'm going to have chips and mushy peas from the chippy as I really fancy chips  

Sara - Some people are so blooming insensitive it is beyond belief!  That was really mean of your neighbour especially after you'd sent her that text  

Bailey - minion cupcakes sound fun, could you just ice them yellow and then pipe on the faces?

Natw - Glad your follies are growing nicely - I am the same when looking at our bits on scans and now I'm onto external scans rather than internal it's even more bizarre trying to work out what is where!

Nikki - How are you today, one step closer to scan day  

Stacey, Antsy, Yearning - Hoping you're all doing ok today  

Afm - So glad it is the weekend - I am shattered, didn't get a good night's sleep last night and this heat is wearing me out, plus it has been an emotional week so feel done in.  Hoping for chippy tea tonight for our wedding anniversary and came home to find flowers, a card and a lovely little me to you bear - think between us Squirt is making DH a little soppy as he'd never normally do this.  Oh and I did arrive home to a big trail of soil through the house as he'd been gardening (that's more in character)!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

NatW do you mean this Monday that is the 23rd not the 30th or did you mean next Monday?

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Dory 

Happy anniversary Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

*Bailey* yes it was hot here on the weekend and we had two collapsed pooches! They didn't really know what to do with themselves! My claxane bruises are so funny now, they look like a flower tattoo on either side of my belly button!!

*Dory* I hope the nosebleeds have stopped Hun, are you on claxane? I've heard that that can make them happen, touch wood I haven't had any so far!

*Stacey * congrats on your wedding anniversary, there are a lot of us summer wedding girls on here! So sorry you had to put up with that at the wedding! I have a wedding in two weeks, if this's cycle works I of course won't be drinking and am trying to think up ways to excuse it, luckily I won't know many people there as the bride is an old colleague and I don't think she has invited many others that we used to work with.

We will be leaving for DHs birthday trip to Ireland the next day so I'm thinking if anybody asks I will just say we have a really early start to drive to Ireland tomorrow so I have to stay sober as we are both driving! I reality DH will be doing all the driving as he loves driving and I can't drive his car, it's far to big for me, but do you think that sounds plausible or should I go for the antibiotics story again? That one may be played out already as I've used it a few times in the last year!

*Nat* hope all goes well for EC today darling, you've been so patient and it's all finally happening! Let us know how you get on!

*Pumpkin* lovely to hear for you Hun hope you are doing well!

Love to everybody!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi pudding
Not doing great today. We've had to cancel an expensive trip to my DH friends wedding in Northern Italy in a castle. It sounded so romantic so I'm gutted. We were meant to extend our stay and travel around Italy finishing in Venice. DH says we can't afford to go now we have to pay for #IVF3. Is this what they meant about sacrifices and putting your life on hold when doing ivf? Had that to look forward to if cycled failed now I don't. 

Sorry to moan just fed up today and feeling worse for wear as over indulged on the booze at the weekend letting off steam. Back to healthy eating today 

Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Pumpkin Hun that sucks!

This is another thing that fertiles don't get  we have to prioritise treatment above treating ourselves! Whether that means missing events or not being able to afford them!

Can you plan a uk trip that won't be so expensive to look forward to? A bit of special time with your DH?

Nothing wrong with blowing off steam babe! You need to do it after all the stress!

Hope a special cycle buddies virtual hug might help!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hey pudding!

Thanks for cyber hug, made me feel better. Hate sounding like a spoilt brat but love my breaks away. You are right, we could do something cheaper together. Maybe a wedding is not the best thing right now. Not feeling amazing and meeting new people might be hard when I feel more quiet than usual. We had a friends BBQ at the weekend and they asked us what we've been up to? We said we didn't know, just the usual. Later we said to each other, it's all been about treatment. Everything. Doing it and leading up to it. We didn't fancy sharing this with them as we have some friends we don't want to tell. It's nice to appear 'normal! Too many people know already.

Anyway, your OTD is Wednesday, so hoping for a BFP for you so you can get on with your new life. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Hun your post has reduced me to tears!hat you are still hoping for me after all you have been through means so much, you are a very special lady!

I know exactly what you mean about your life being consumed by IVF we are just the same! 

When my friend was calling and calling over the last few weeks I was avoiding her as I was sure she would tell me she was 4months along with no. 2 (she was already three months when she realised she was pregnant with no.1) when we finally spoke it turned out her BF is having heart palpitations due to stress and may have a heart problem which would mean he may need to leave his job and at best find something less stressful, and she wanted a shoulder to lean on as I have always been the "mother" of the group helping them and listening to their problems! Ironic huh!

I guess I just forgot that other peoples lives go on and not everybody is on hold waiting like we are!

Big big hugs babe!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

It's hard hun, everyone's got their problems, but I too avoid some people. It's just so hard.

Big hugs back    xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone! Quick one from me for now. Thanks for thinking of me. I got 16 eggs, just a little worried about how many will be mature as they had to bring me forward. As long as I get at least 5 fertilised they'll be taking them to blast, which means ET Saturday. Still feeling a bit tired from the GA so off for a snooze and will catch up later. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## bailey434

Wow Nat that's great!    Well done, hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable  

Rest up now and keep drinking the water
xx


----------



## Pudding34

16 is great Hun!

I was moved up a day for my collection so I worried about maturity too but it was all okay and I'm sure you will be too!

Put those feet up and have a lovely snooze in front of the TV!

Let us know how fertilisation goes tomorrow!

Lots of love Hun you did really well!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Well done NatW, take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Sarapd

Well done Nat. 
Sara. xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Pumpkin, nice to hear from you again. It is difficult having to change plans and put things on hold, just to be able to afford to do something others can do so easily. And we really do spend all our time either going through treatment, planning it, recovering from it, or even just thinking about it. It really does take over your life and when asked, it is hard to answer what you have been doing. I didn't tell anyone about my first cycle til after it was over - this time I have only told 3 close friends and my parents. As you say, you don't want everyone knowing and it's nice to have some people who don't know so you can act normal! That's why this site and you girls are all amazing, it's great having people to talk to about everything and anything, no matter how bad you feel, there are always people here to make you feel better.

Pudding, I think the early start/driving excuse is a good one, especially if no one will really know that your DH will be the one driving. I have my fingers crossed for you for Wednesday.

Congrats Nat, that's a good number, I really hope they do well. Make sure you get plenty of rest.

AFM, sick of waiting already and only 4 days in! I seem to be having the odd hot flush the last few days which I didn't have last cycle (mind you, that was in January!) I've felt quite hungry today and quite thirsty too, which means I've been going to the loo lots! Don't know if any of this means anything - the joy of symptom spotting!

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey I am peeing like a racehorse too!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

This brown discharge thing is really messing with my head now!

No matter what I read it is still so disconcerting! 

One more day and two more sleeps to go!

Given my history of chemical pregnancies I have spoken to my private clinic and they have agreed that if we get a positive HPT on Wednesday they will do a beta blood test and progesterone test to settle my mind on Wednesday! With a view to repeating them on Friday.

I suppose I could try and convince my NHS clinic to do them but if my progesterone is low they won't prescribe me gestone so I would still need to see my private consultant anyway!

This is all so very complicated and it just gets harder and harder doesn't it!

Pudding 
X


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - congrats on the 16 eggs!! That is absolutely fantastic! Am sure you'll get a really good number mature out of that! You must be so pleased, and sleepy!! Look forward to hearing your fertilisation news  

Pudding - yes the early driving is a great excuse and if you don't know that many people you can get away with it. Have you had the brown discharge again or worrying about it from the other day? Hope it hasn't returned. Very reassuring to have them do the tests afterwards. 2 more sleeps yip yip!!  

Pumpkin - sorry you had to cancel the lovely holiday. Thats really gutting just to top everything off! Definitely book something nearer and cheaper so you have something to look forward to and can't forget about Italy. Sending you a cyber hug too xxx  

Stacey - symptom spotting is the best and worst part of the 2ww and everything after. I'm currently super super starving and eating pretty regularly so i'm hoping thats a symptom of all going well although then little cramps tell me otherwise. Peeing and hunger I think have to be good. Keep distracted as much as you can to make each day go quicker.

xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki noodle, I have had the brown spotting every day since Friday now, mostly just after my pessary in the evening, first time I go to the loo after i have done it, but I have had some throughout the day yesterday and today!

It's brown/black for the most part, I had a speck of red on the end of my pessary applicator last night but today only brown!

I've googled it endlessly and every thing I have found has said as long as it's brown it's okay!

I am really worried about it though!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nat - 16 eggs is fab, sending   for fertilization over night, will be looking for an update from you tomorrow.

Stacey - I think you handles the nosey friend really well at the wedding, some people just don't know when to put a sock in it, she sounds like my friends the other week - we should send them out together to do each other's heads in!  4 days down, you can do it  

Pudding -  I think the early morning drive sounds good especially as you have one, noone need know only your DH will drive and then you can save the antibiotics excuse up for next time.    Sorry that brown discharge keeps rearing it's ugly head.

Pumpkin -    Could you put the money from the holiday into an account and then keep adding a little bit each week month too, then use it for IVF 3 but if there is some left over you can use this for a nice holiday next year?  It is so hard all the sacrifices we make, our last holiday was 2 years ago.

Nikki - Did you hypnotize yourself with your CD?

Bailey - Thank you I've not had a nose bleed today, think it is a mix of increased pregnancy blood flow, the weather and not being able to take my usual hayfever meds.  Apparently nose bleed are quite common in pregnancy anyway.

Afm - Not a great start to the week, have a very grumpy boss today, never a good sign on a Monday and lots of hot and moaning kids, plus much of my TA support has been pulled this week to cover other classes, one day down 4 more to go!

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - oh i'm sorry i must have missed that somehow. well yes brown indicates old so no new blood flowing. Does your clinic say its ok? Oh you must be so desperate for wednesday.   

Dory - I did hypnotise myself - couldn't quite work out what I thought of the CD, think its better to be used in the day for relaxing as at the end it really tries to wake you up. I'll do it a few more times to work out what I think, my mind was racing when i did it and I did sleep after so it may well have worked! I'll report back in a few days if it has not hypnotised me into a trance by then xx


----------



## Pudding34

I didn't call my clinic as their FAQ says brown blood is okay and common with crinone, I did however mention it to the sec of my private consultant and she said it was normal!

As long as it stays brown I think it's okay but my heart stops every time I see it and I inspect it very carefully looking for red blood! TMI, sorry!

I am completely desperate for Wednesday where did we get with that time machine that was discussed a few weeks ago? Any developments anybody? 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Morning all

I'm with you on the time machine Pudding! This wait is doing my head in especially with symptoms coming and going!! Only one more day til OTD for you  . Good plan about the backup testing tomorrow.  Lots of     for you lovely.

Noodle I thought the same about the cd, I wanted to drift off to sleep at the end not woken up to be all alert!  

Dory glad the nose bleeds are settling down. Are you on clexane too, I suppose that could make them a little more messy  

Nat hope the clinic phone nice and early with great fertilisation news  

Stacey hope you are hanging in there  

love to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat* my fingers and toes are all crossed for good fertilisation news Hun!

*Bailey* I panicked when my boobs stopped being sore, being on gestone I assumed they would just stay that way! Oh what it would be like to miss your period and test and not worry all the live long day!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

Well I'm absolutely exhausted. Didn't have the best night's sleep. DH seems to have picked up a cold so was snoring even louder than normal. I decamped to the spare room, but I was just wide awake, so I ended up reading.

*Stacey* how are you doing? Sorry about your friend. Sometimes I just get fed up of the insensitive questions and say 'we can't have kids'. That usually shuts them up! Big hugs to you.

*Pumpkin* sorry you've had to cancel your holiday. But hopefully it will be worth it and you can have family holidays of your own soon!

*Pudding* How's the bleeding today? Are you tempted to test early at all? Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you anyway! x

*Dory* hope you have a better day today. I think the warm weather brings out the grumps in people!

*Sara* and *Nikki Noodle* *Bailey*Hope you're ok.

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

So apparently the embryologist will be calling sometime between 10am and 12pm to let me know fertilisation rate. I am feeling a bit nervous this time. Normally I've never worried as we had a fairly decent rate, but with me only stimming for 8 days I am a little bit worried about maturity. I was really really bloated afterwards yesterday too. I looked about 6 months pregnant, the irony! Little bit better today, only look 5 months gone! Keeping an eye on things though as I think I am probably borderline OHSS as I've had a little bit trouble weeing and a bit breathless, but I'm not in loads of pain. Don't feel anywhere near as bad as I did last time anyway! I'll let you all know as soon as I have any further news xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Nat

Sorry you are feeling rough Hun, make sure you tell your clinic in case it is OHSS,

The discharge (trying not to think of it as bleeding) is still dark brown almost black so I'm hoping it's just crinone related!

Good luck for the call hope all goes well!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck Nat! I'll check back in as soon as I can xx


----------



## NatW

Hello again!

Sorry Pudding, I hope I didn't upset you when I said bleeding. I will refer to it as discharge from now on  

I just spoke with the embryologist. Of the 16 eggs collected, 14 were suitable for ICSI and 7 fertilised overnight, so I'm down for a Saturday transfer! Fingers crossed they keep fertilising into lovely little blasts 

xx


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh great news Nat    does your clinic always do 5dt then or is that what they aim towards and see what happens in the meantime? 
xxx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey   They will always try and take them to blast where possible, but they do recommend you have at least 4 fertilise initially to do this. Any less than that then they suggest either 2 or 3 day. I think this must be a relatively new policy as our first 3 cycles we were just put straight through to 3 day and I had about the same number of fertilised each time.

I guess if they don't progress too well they will ring me in the meantime to get me to come in sooner. Fingers crossed! It's nothing but worry is it??

xx


----------



## Antsy

*NatW* Brilliant news about your eggs and fertilisation. Go eggs!! Thinking positive thoughts for you.

*Pudding* I'm not an expert but don't think the discharge is anything to worry about. It does sound more medication related. Sorry if I have missed your comment as I am behind but did you ask a fertility nurse?

*Stacey* hope all is well now you are back at work. Is it as busy as you thought. It is so hard to take it easy at work when no-one knows what is going on. I often say I have a headache or not feeling too good so I can take it slow. The person at the wedding sounds like a woodpecker, pecking away. People think they know best when they don't know the full story. People don't think that others have problems having children, it's quite a hidden issue.

*Dory* hope today is better for you at work. Have the nose bleeds stopped? What a pain.

*Noodlehead* Keep us posted about CD. I am interested in buying something. Bit sick of Zita West.

*Bailey* hope you are keeping sane in the countdown...

AFM spending my days off at the clinic. I'm in a funny mood about it all, just can't be bothered and I am fed up with injections, pulled the needle out on Sunday and blood came out, it was awful....moan, moan..sorry. I think it is my self-protection kicking in and just fed up of trying so hard about something that should be so natural. I was whacked on Sunday slept most of the day. Not been on Cetrotide before maybe it makes you tired. My 6 little follicles are plooding on but slowly so I may not go for EC until Mon... Anyway, day off from clinic so I am going to see if I can watch some tennis at Wimbledon.

*Sara* and everyone else hope all is well, lots of good wishes and hugs to you all


----------



## Pudding34

Don't be daft Nat, nothing to say sorry for!

7 is wonderful news! That is a great fertilisation rate! I had 7 on my first cycle and I named them after the seven dwarfs! Just a suggestion!

Keeping my fingers crossed for good development and lovely little blasts for Sat!

You are right babe it's just one thing after another to worry about but just do it one day at a time, makes it a bit easier!

Big kiss Hun, stay cool and relax!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah Nat it doesn't get easier at any point does it, ho hum, keep those   going    I'm just intrigued by the different ways/policies of the different clinics. Mine wanted to aim for 5dt but then there were 2 front runners at day 3 so they decided they wanted to put them back in then...never quite sure if they panicked but it worked so I don't really mind. How are you feeling? Still bloated/uncomfortable? Just keep an eye on yourself ok?

Antsy I'm sure we all know that feeling. I definitely have had it. And the blood thing doesn't help, freaked me out the first time it happened to me as wasn't expecting it so had nothing to hand to mop up with. Wimbledon sounds like a great distraction to me, wish I was at home watching some now but sat here with a desk fan blowing to keep me cool  
xx


----------



## Antsy

Thanks *Bailey* I appreciate that. I was also not expecting it. Cetrotide comes with 2 needles, 1 to draw and 1 to inject. I used their needles and then realised they are much longer than my normal ones. I think that was the problem. It was awful, quite a shock like you said. I had tissues nearby but took me a few seconds to think what to do. Yuk!!

Hope you are managing to cool down and work is not too bad xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - 7 fertilised is fab. Really likely to get some lovely blastos out of that. Frustrating time with waiting for news every day but try to lay back and relax! Sending your embies good positive dividing vibes!! I think my clinic is same as yours, they will always aim for blasts, probably partly as it gets them another £500 but in my case it sorted out which two of my 3 were the best so I think it's def a good thing. Xxx  

Antsy - I haven't done the cd again yet as pretty busy but I may do it later! You going to watch Wimbledon? That'll be a great distraction for you although beware of the 100 taxis in a queue outside the station I had to walk down today mostly with engines on, couldn't work out what would be worse for embies, holding my breath or sucking in all the fumes! I wasn't lucky enough to be watching, just working. Poor you with your injection bleed, sounds horrible.  Does that happen particularly with that drug?

Bailey - I wish they had a send you to sleep cd rather than relax you then shout loudly in your ear to make sure you are no longer relaxed to get on with the rest of your day, even if at night. There should be two option! X

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I agree Noodle,  might look for one that does that so let me know if you hear of any & I'll do the same  

I do the same about trying to work out about fumes when I come out of the train station in the morning and invariably the person in front of me lights up a cigarette!  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - only one more sleep for you   for tomorrow xxx

Nat - Fab news on you lucky 7, sending them lots of   

Antsy - I've sneaked home for a quiet cuppa but am back at work later for a meeting - I'm just fed up, lots of changes and things to do and all my mind is taken up thinking about Squirt and trying to remain calm and positive  

Nikki, Stacey, Bailey, Sara, Pumpkin - Hope you're all ok  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Dory, given the sort of time I wake up at the moment it's about 12 hours to go!

Really don't think I will be able to stay in bed tomorrow morning after I wake up plus I will want to use the FMU!

I can't believe I have got this far already and I'm really praying with all my heart that it's a BFP on the HPT with good news on the beta after that.

I'm trying so hard not to daydream and think too far ahead as I don't know how I will cope if it's BFN. So I'm kind of in suspended animation right now just waiting and hoping and waiting some more!

You guys are what's keeping me same and so I thank you all for being so amazing!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Good luck Tom pudding, hello dory, bailey, Stacey, Nat, antsy, and everyone else. Thanks for all your kind words re my holiday. So nice. Had to take today off had horrible shooting aching pains in my ovaries. This pain is never over! Been a month today since my failed transfer, feeling sad xx


----------



## bailey434

Sorry you are in pain Pumpkin,  do they know what it might be or just all the drugs/hormones settling down? Can you take some more time off to rest up properly?  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Pumpkin I'm so sorry you are in pain, have you contacted day your clinic?

My mum did my gestone injection tonight and she was amazing at it! I'm so very lucky to have such wonderful parents that my mum would agree toga me in the bum with a needle! 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Ah glad it went well for both you and your mum Pudding! So are you testing at home tomorrow morning or do you have to go into the clinic? Have been thinking about you all day and sending lots of   and  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

My NHS clinic don't do bloods so I have a HPT cassette to do at home, then I have to wait another week and do the same test again!

Given my two chemicals I can't wait a whole week so my local private clinic is going to do my bloods if the HPT is positive tomorrow, they are also going to check my progesterone levels to ensure that it is okay!

My local private consultant, as opposed to the one I saw at the lister, is actually the doc who granted us funding as she is also an NHS Gynea and we are so lucky that she is so helpful!

Feel excited and nervous now kind of like the day before an exam! You can't wait to get it done but worry about the result!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

You've done SO well not to test early this time around, well done, it's so hard isn't it. My test was calling me the day before but I held out (well til 2.30am when I was desperate for a wee!) 

How are the cramps/stretching pains?
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Pudding, we're all willing you to get a BFP. Glad your Mum was there to help.

Pumpkin, I'm sorry you're still feeling pain, can you check with your clinic?

7 is a great number Nat, congrats. I hope they all make it to Saturday.

Dory, it's hard keeping up with 'normal life' when we have all this extra stuff going on and things to worry about. Make sure you take time to chill out with a good film, book, listen to music or whatever you find relaxing.

I was starving this morning and still thirstier than normal too. I've also got another weird symptom I've noticed since Thursday - my belly button is red, a little sore and has a wee bit discharge. I don't know if this is related to the treatment or just something else completely random - has anyone else had/heard of this problem?

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Im still getting the cramps on and off, sometimes for ages and sometimes just a few minutes! Hoping it is just stretching!

It's been really humid here and the pups are exhausted although Barn won't give in and relax but they don't at that age do they? Has it been warm at your place? How's Mexi holding up?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Did you have any cramps on previous cycles? I'm really hoping it's a good sign for you  

Haha yes they are funny when they won't give up and then just collapse in a heap. It's been a bit more bearable here today but was thinking that I might clip her again at the weekend, although I only did her 4 weeks ago, but her fur gets so thick that I think it's only fair to keep it as short as possible in the summer at least! Hope Kim's 'regrowth' of hair isn't too itchy for her!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I didn't have them like this for so long that I recall so hopefully it's a good sign!

Kim's fur has started to grow back and I think it is a bit itchy for her, vet suggested sudocreme to take the itching down and it seems to be helping! Hope she is given the all clear soon I hate seeing her uncomfortable, we have to make her wear the cone at night in case she over licks it!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

and everything is crossed!!

Yeah Sudocreme is a godsend for things like that! Aw poor thing with the cone of shame on bless her  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey!

I know I have said this before but the support of all you lovely ladies has been so invaluable to me throughout this cycle!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Good luck tomorrow Pudding. Everything crossed for you.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

It's a BFP here! 

Oh my god I cannot believe I am writing this!

Couldn't sleep and physically couldn't put off peeing anymore so did the test at 4:30am!

I used the clinics test, a CBD and an FRER

The CBD said Pregnant 1-2, the FRER has two lines of almost equal strength and colour and the hospital test has two lines although the test line is more faint than the control line which the instructions say is still positive but worries me a little!

So now I just have to wait to do the blood test to make sure it's not chemical after everything we have been through this fear is stopping me from enjoying this as much as I want to!

But I have never had a positive test on OTD before! That in itself is an achievement!

Just keeping my fingers crossed for that beta test! Going to get up early and be at their door when they open up!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Have tears in my eyes for you Pudding, well done!!!!    

I'm sure three tests are pretty conclusive but good luck for the extra tests later on!!!!  
xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey! Dancing bananas! Very special!

I did all three tests at once and the test line on the clinics test didn't come up straight away and my stomach just dropped! I turned away in tears thinking it was another chemical and DH said hang on I see something and then the CBD and the FRER came up! 

I think I am in shock to be honest!

Couldn't go back to sleep, unlike DH snoring away! 4:30am was a bit early to wake him up I guess but I couldn't wait any longer!

I keep looking at the tests to see the lines and the words again!

Just want to get the bloods back so I can trust the tests and relax and maybe even get excited!

Looks like you really might have been my good luck charm all along Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Fabulous news Pudding! Good luck with your blood tests


----------



## bailey434

I still look at my tests everyday just to remind me!

I just told my best friend you news and she said 'ooh she has a mini pudding now. ..or even a mini roll!'     congrats to your DH too by the way I forgot him earlier!!  
xxxx


----------



## Sarapd

Congratulations Pudding! I had a feeling this was your time. So pleased for you.
Sara. xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Pudding my love, 

i am absolutely over the moon for you.  was hoping and praying for you.  now fingers are tightly crossed for your betas later today.

Congratulations my friend 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thank you Sarah and Jade! Your support and congratulations mean so much to me!

I'm trying not to get too excited until I see the blood test results, the spectre of chemical pregnancies looms over me!

Hope to have good news this afternoon!

Pudding
X


----------



## Antsy

Yaaaay, fantastic news Pudding


----------



## noodlehead

Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeee Pudding!!!! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!! You as the queen of this thread deserve it so much!

Congrats to you and DH!! 

What time will you get the blood results!! 

Yeeeeeeehaaaaaa!!


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies

I just got my call to say my HCG is 146, my consultants secretary said that it might be a bit low!

I thought that that sounded good but when she said it could be a bit low I started to panic! She said not to worry and to have it done again on Friday to see if it's doubled.

I'm only 10dp5dt though so could it be that the values are based on an actual 2ww (14 days) ?

If anybody has any thoughts I would be most grateful as I'm freaking out again now!

This worry never ends does it!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, well it's a confirmed BFP to start with  

I'm not being funny but is the consultants secretary the best person to be telling you results might be 'a bit low' and then leaving it like that? Remember a lot of clinics (mine included) don't even do blood tests so we would never know our levels? 

I think there are boards where you can post your levels? Not sure if that would help or not though! 

No the worry doesn't end unfortunately, but remember it's a BFP!!!!   

Hope you can get some answers to calm your mind a bit hun  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Bailey

She is really the fertility coordinator for the private clinic that my private consultant works at and she and I have talked a lot and she is very knowledgeable hence my concerns!

I've had a reply on another thread with a link to where the levels should be and as of today I am 4weeks and it says that it should be between 100 and 200 which sounds about right!

Time for a mantra! BFP BFP BFP BFP!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news....and BREATHE!    
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Breathe, what's that?!!!!!

;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

xx


----------



## Antsy

Hee hee!Yes we do forget to breathe sometimes through all this.

It sounds like your levels are spot on!  Sometimes nurses are a bit funny I find.  Think they like to stay very neutral about things.


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding congrats again on the confirmed BFP!! I don't know about levels myself only having POAS tests. I just looked it up and on one site for 4 weeks it should be 5-426 and it says not to worry too much about levels but anyway sounds like you are about right! At least you'll have reassurance in 2 days, 2 more sleeps eh never ending waiting! Keep yourself positive and remember you got a BFP!! Whooooo


----------



## Stacey84

Congrats Pudding, so happy for you! Saw your news this morning but wasn't able to post. I'm sure your levels are fine, but it's good your clinic does that test.

Is it just me left in the 2ww? My face is really spotty today - don't know if that's a sign or just coz of all the hormones I'm taking just now. I'm trying to decide if I feel any different from normal, but I don't think I do, which I don't think is a good sign. I've been thirstier but that could be due to the weather, feeling a bit hungrier but that's maybe coz I've told myself not to be too worried about calorie counting these 2 weeks. Argh, it's so confusing! A wee while before I'll find out. 

For those of you who have got BFPs, what symptoms did you have in the 2ww?

xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - FANTASTIC NEWS          Huge congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  As for the blood levels I thought anything over 5 was a BFP and that over 10 is a healthy level?  If that's the case then your 146 is certainly not low plus it is not the level that counts but the doubling during the first days and weeks.


Yey yey yey  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Stacey - think spots can happen in pregnancy. All I can recall having was dull period like aches on and off and I think I was a little more tired but I was also off work for a while and that makes you more sleepy as you know you can have naps. Other than that not a lot so I wouldn't worry if you don't feel anything! x


----------



## Antsy

Stacey, I broke out in spots, like acne on my back when I was pregnant


----------



## bailey434

Stacey my skin is all over the place at the moment,  really greasy & looked it up and it said it's to do with the progesterone apparently and can make your skin break out more than usual. 

Other symptoms for me were cramping and stretching feelings in my stomach/ovaries but they felt very similar to AF pains which messes with your mind! But remember not everyone gets symptoms at all so please don't think it's not worked if you don't have similar symptoms  
xx


----------



## NatW

My 2WW *should* start Saturday!

X


----------



## Pudding34

Nat 

That is great news, get rested and ready to get that embie/embies back on board the mothership! ;-)

Are you having one or two or don't you know yet?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning Pudding! How you feeling today? 

I've not heard anything more about my embies, so hopefully still on for Saturday. I'll only be having one back if it's top top quality, otherwiss it will be 2. I might change my mind yet though. At our consultation the Dr said there is no difference in chance if you put one good one or two in, but that flies in the face of what everyone else has said before!


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

I didn't have a choice as I am NHS so have to be guided by what the embryologist says but I think if you do have the choice you have to go with your gut feeling!

Im sure whatever you decide will be the right decision!

Big hugs Hun I'm rooting for you with all my heart!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oooh Nat not long now, must be annoying not to have heard how they are doing! I'm sure it is a good sign though  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Yeah they would have called you if there was a problem!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Yes, I'm thinking no news is good news! I'm also NHS Pudding, but I think because I've had so many failed cycles now that they leave it to my discretion on how many I have put back. I think they prefer 1 though because it helps with their guidelines and also gives me chance of having some frozen potentially. My clinic only freeze top quality embryos at day 5.

Goodness knows what I'm going to do if I do get pregnant. I'm exhausted already! Plus I was dreaming about the flipping treatment last night too!

Hope everyone is well on this lovely sunny day.
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Girls. I know I shouldn't compare myself to others but it's hard not to!
That's me a week in so just one more to go.....

Good luck for Saturday Nat, I'm sure they would have been in touch to let you know if anything had changed. 

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## bailey434

Well done Stacey, halfway although I'm sure it feels a lot longer already  

How are you keeping yourself busy?
xx


----------



## Dory10

Natw - Sending   for your embies, they'd have rung if they'd had any concerns.  We were private this cycle but our clinic still pushes for one, they did let me have 2 but only because one was not of good enough quality to freeze.

Stacey - Half way there    It's so hard not to compare yourself to others and read things into every little symptom or lack of symptom, hope the next week flies by for you.


Hope everyone else is doing well?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

Quick question for you.

Your signature says that your first scan was at 6 weeks, was it exactly six weeks or six weeks and a few days?

The reason I ask is because my NHS clinic does the first scan at 7weeks and for that whole week we will be away in Ireland. While I was there picking up more drugs this morning they said that they couldn't do it before we go away which would be 6w3d as it would be too early to see what they need to see!

My private consultants secretary (so sorry how confusing this is, can you imagine how I feel) has said that a heartbeat would be possible at 6w3d and so we are considering doing a private scan before we go away and then the clinic one when we get back at 8 weeks.

I would like to tell DHs family once we have some scan reassurance but DH has made the valid point that if we don't see the heartbeat at that stage I will freak out and it may just be to early!

So what to do! Did you see the heartbeat at 6weeks?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - according to my app i'm 5 wks 6 days today and my scan is monday so i'll be 6 wks 3 days, if my calc is right. My nurse said should be seeing heartbeat, only time wouldn't is is its from wrong angle, or of course if not there. 

Nat - not long now till embies come home! Yes get lots of rest and eat well to get your mothership ready! My understanding btw 1 v 2 is that 2 does increase chances but only by a few percent, not loads more as you'd think.   to your little ones.

afm - starting to feel pretty queasy a lot of the time, trying to snack a lot to get rid. Never feel like i actually will be sick, just that feeling inside. As uncomfortable as I am working with that going on when noone knows, it makes me happy to think its a sign of all being ok.

Love to all. xxxxxx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies, 

Im so sorry that I've been away... Had a very busy week.  

Had birthday, wedding, dinner gathering to attend and its been maniac. Then I had guests coming over.  

So now I'm home relaxing, resting my feet up as well as watching Choccywoccydoodah: Starstruck.

I will catch up as I need to read what I missed whilst I was away and get back to you, sorry ladies.
But I have read glimpse of it, congrats Pudding on ur BFP  .

As for me, today is 10dp5dt.. So far no bleeding as of yet, eek! My first ivf, I bled on 7dp3dt. The only symptom I'm getting is, I'm hungry, tired, few spots on my face and I'm cold despite beautiful sunny weather in London. So don't know if that's normal or I've always been like that  

Got few more days till OTD, which is on Monday. So I'm really nervous. I may take pregnancy test over the weekend and take it from there.  

I also upped another pessaries, so I'm taking 3x a day. 

One thing that's worrying me is, that I had hot cooked prawn curry. Now I been googling up saying we shouldn't eat prawns in 2ww. So now I'm fretting and praying that nothing will go wrong for me  

Hope you ladies are well and I will get back to you ladies, got lot catching up to do.


----------



## noodlehead

Hi Tassie, wouldn't worry about prawns as nhs website says cooked prawns are ok and my pregnant nurse friend happily eats them xxx


----------



## bailey434

Tassie, please don't worry I'm sure it will be fine and if you've not been ill since eating them then it shows they were fine as you would have reacted quite quickly I think if they were dogdy. 
xx


----------



## tassie

Thanks *bailey434* and *noodlehead* 

Just two more days till OTD 

Those 2ww have been hard, avoiding caffeine, cheese as I love Dairylea dunk cheese and pate. The one I missed most is having cup of tea (which i drink decaf tea anyway) with biscuits or mini croissant for breakfast. Now I just have decaf on its own with couple of fruits.. I'm not big fan on porridge or oat meals cereal. Maybe Weetabix or Ready Brek may do. 

How u lovely ladies doing? Anything nice for the wkends?


----------



## bailey434

Were you told to avoid cheese then Tassie? I ate it all the way through (apart from soft cheese/blue cheese) as good source of protein?

I'm just pottering this weekend and my folks are coming round to cut the lawn for me (if it's not raining) as my Dad is in full on protective mode and says that I musn't do anything that might risk anything, bless him.

Are you testing at home then on Sunday or do you have to go into the clinic?
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Tassie, like Bailey said, cheese as long as pasturised is fine to eat. I know what u mean about tea. I'm desperate for a cuppa. I had 3 cups between EC and ET but nothing for the whole time since started injections. If all ok on mon I may start having one or two a week.

Think u said u may test early. I tested at 14 days past EC instead of 16 days. Xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I miss a nice cup of tea in the afternoon Noodle, but am steering completely clear at the moment of any caffeine and cos it's quite hot weather I don't mind drinking lots of water anyway. 

And diet coke too, I weaned off it before DR but still miss it but am proud to say no fizzy sugar drinks have passed my lips for months now (which is a big achievement for me!)  

xx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies.

Well what an emotional 24 hours! Good news and bad news. Good news first - I'm definitely in for ET tomorrow morning. The nurse said it looked like I still had 7 embryos, although I do know they don't always get the most up to date info from embryology, but it sounds good!

The bad news. I had a terrible day at work yesterday - just getting lots of grief from staff etc which left me a bit stressed out. When I got home DH took a call from his mum to say that his sister has been diagnosed with breast cancer. In complete and utter shock and has left us feeling very upset. I'm trying to keep positive in terms of the treatment, but I can't stop thinking about her  

Stacey, Tassie not much longer to wait now! Fingers crossed you get the results you want.

Noodle, Bailey, Pudding how are you doing with the 3WW?? I think it's more torturous than the 2WW! 

Re: the cheese I remember having a melt down last time as I tucked into a jacket potato laden with Philadelphia cheese before my DH pointed out if I should be eating it. I got really upset, but then found out it's only unpasteurised cheese you should be avoiding. The only big no no my acupuncturist said to me was spicy foods as in traditional Chinese medicine these are warming foods and you don't want to heat up the womb. I think everything in moderation is ok though personally. I drink Redbush tea anyway, but I don't think I could completely give up chocolate so a little bit of caffeine for me 

So that's my plans for the weekend, having tweedle dee and maybe tweedle dum put back and then feet up and thinking of something nice I can do for my SIL.

Big squishy hugs all round xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh no Nat - thats horrendous! How scary and what a time for you! You'll be naturally worrying a lot but keep focussed as much as you can on staying positive for you and your embies as thats the main thing right now. Arrrghh god his poor sister. It does make you think about how valuable life is and we should all be happy we have ours and we are healthy albeit reproductively challenged! Lets hope its treatable. Good luck with your 7 tomorrow, did they say they looked like all 7 are on for blasts at this stage? That would be amazing. xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat so sorry to hear the bad news, what a shock to everyone involved! Hope she gets treatment sorted out very soon and that they do everything they can for her  

Great news about tomorrow though, will have everything crossed for you   
xx


----------



## NatW

I know, it's just such a shock. She had been feeling a bit unwell for a couple of months with some pain around her ribs and such forth, but the Dr first of all put it down to pleurisy, then muscle strain and more recently gallstones because of family history, but never thought it could be this! She's only 39 and has 4 kiddies. The eldest one is going to be a father himself later this year (I'm going to be a great-aunt! Now that does make me sound old!). I know breast cancer is pretty treatable these days so I'm hoping it's not an aggressive form she has. I know it's silly, but the thing I get most upset for her is her losing her hair!

I don't know the stages of the 7 embies unfortunately, won't know until tomorrow. I'm feeling a little bit excited now though...


----------



## Pudding34

Nat great news on the embies sorry for the mews on your SIL.

Breast cancer is one of the most treatable cancers these days Hun, treatment has come on so well, my SILs mum just had her five years clear so I know it can be done!

I can tell you something else as well, you are a great source of comfort and support to all of us here so I know you will be for your SIL and DH as well!

Just try to stay calm and prioritise your health and well being for the next couple of weeks!

Big hugs Hun! So excited for you for tomorrow!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah like Pudding says it is one of the most treatable forms of cancer. I have a colleague who has had it (she was only 24 and about to get married!) and she is now in remission and doing really well. The hair thing is an obvious sign and we all like having our hair as a feminine thing but it will grow back and there are some cracking wigs these days, my friend had hers on and a colleague who wasn't aware of her treatment made a comment about her new hairstyle and how lovely it looked and we all thought she was just being nice about the wig but she genuinely didn't know!

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - did you have your second test today? Assuming all well and levels are up? x


----------



## tassie

*NatW*, so sorry to hear about ur SIL. As Pudding34 says, breast cancer is one of the most treatable cancer these days. So hope she pulls through. .
But good news about ur ET! Will be rooting for u! I know hun, I want Monday to hurry up lol... Will keep u ladies updated 

*bailey434*, I was told to avoid unpasturised cheese, so pasturised cheese is ok but eat it moderately. Bless ur dad, hope u have a lovely wkends. Unfortunately it might rain tmrw in London. I'm gonna test it on Sun, which I hope I don't experience bleeding  and I have to go in on Monday morning for blood test and get the result on the same day in the afternoon.

*Noodlehead*, U can drink tea btw, but it just has to be moderate. But if drinking decaf? Which I do, my nurse said its ok. 
As for fizzy drinks? *bailey434*, I completely stopped drinking fizzy drink since January. Did have a sip there and then but that's about it. But hey, it is a huge achievement for u


----------



## NatW

Thanks ladies, you've made me cry a little (in a good way!)

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nikki Noodle* I had my blood drawn and am waiting for the call, I had a nice nap that passed some of the time but I'm itching to chase it up now!

*Nat* now Im crying too Hun! I cried at songs on the radio this morning DH just laughed at me!

I was going to ask you guys about fizzy drinks! I don't drink tea or coffee and I quit energy drinks about two months before treatment, I still had the odd fizzy drink, just one glass mostly when out and about to appear normal but quit completely once I had EC I've only drunk water and cranberry juice since EC and it's getting a bit boring at what point do you think a glass of pepsi or lemonade would be okay?

I got a real craving for it today i saw cans of coke in tescos and they were in the fridge and had little droplets of water slowly inching their way down the side of the red can colliding with other little droplets until forming a mini cascade .................................
..urrrrggghhhhh it's like soft drink porn, I'm going mad!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ha ha Pudding that's too funny! Sounds like a preggers craving to me! I'm sure 1 wouldn't hurt. A little bit of what you fancy and all that.


----------



## Pudding34

Ladies don't under any circumstances watch the guide dog puppy advert

"Without Quince I couldn't be Dave"

It's just the saddest advert I have ever seen and I am in floods of tears!

My SIL adopts guide dog puppies so I have seen how amazing they are and it's reminded me of the one she gave up to the training program earlier this year and how awesome she was!

Oh no here one the tears again! 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I'm avoiding all fizzy drinks mainly cos of the aspartamene which is really bad just in general, but worse for developing bubba's and also cos of the sugar content too in terms of empty calories. 

I'm drinking fizzy water instead which is kind of satisfying my 'fizz' craving but doesn't have any bad stuff in it, add a slice of lemon and/or lime and it's really refreshing. I had a glass of milk this morning after I got up thinking that I would be really healthy and it made me feel proper queasy so maybe milk on an empty stomach is not a good thing for me at the moment  

I just watched a youtube clip of a 2 month old kitten 'bopping' a doberman and it made me tear up! What are we like!!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey I'll stay off it for a while more then!

Just broke and phoned my consultants sec and she said that my blood didn't go off till 12pm, I was there at just after 9am! On Wednesday they "forgot" to send off the progesterone test so as you can imagine this has really really annoyed me!

I am so super hacked off but trying to stay calm! I stated my case to my consultants sec and told her to make sure they are aware of how annoyed I am and to get me the email address of the person I need to complain to when I can do it calmly, and to make sure they get their god damned finger out of their ar*e now and prioritise it before I go crazy!

Stay calm pudding stay calm!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh how annoying!! Sometimes you just feel like you had to explain to people how to do their own jobs don't you! No urgency at all, not like it's an important test result for you to hear or anything!  

Count to 10 and then do it again (and repeat and repeat and repeat)    
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey I do fizzy water too, usually with squash or fruit juice. You're right it does satisfy that fizzy craving. I've never been a big one for coke anyway and we've never really been in the habit of buying bottles of pop, but I do find this is a good compromise 

Step away from the small cute furry animals! Now that just sounds sinister...


----------



## tassie

How annoying *pudding34*, just breathe in and out. Hopefully the issue will be sorted asap.

As I said there's nothing wrong with having fizzy drink. Just have to drink it moderately. I only gone of it, cos I wanted to lose weight before going through 2nd round and I did. That was my reason...

Btw ladies, is peanut butter ok to eat?


----------



## bailey434

Peanut butter is fine (I love it), good source of protein and good fats rather than bad ones, low GI too I think which is good in terms of slow energy release rather than spikes in blood sugar. 

Best on wholemeal bread/toast/crackers if possible so you get the goodness from the wholewheat too  
xx


----------



## tassie

Cheers *bailey434*


----------



## noodlehead

Oh no Pudding, what idiots!! We assume they are eagerly awaiting the results too but they are just getting on with their day forgetting to do their job. Its so bad with something like this. When will you know now? x

I think fizz is ok in moderation but not diet fizz as that has artificial sweeteners that are bad for bubs. I'm lucky to have never been a particularly big fan of fizzy drinks so i'm mainly having water and milk and jealously spying at a cup of tea as it walks by...tea porn! xxx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - My scan was at 6+2 and the sonographer clearly saw the heartbeat from an external scan.  I was looking on the screen and was getting into a bit of a flap because I couldn't see anything - it just looked like the image of the lining from all the scans at the clinic but then she pointed it out and there was clearly a little sac with a tiny white flickering light which was the heartbeat.  Also I had a completely empty bladder as I thought it would be an internal scan.  She said they just check externally first and then move to the internal camera if they can't see enough.  At that stage they are just looking to see if something is there, it's in the right place and if there is a heartbeat.  I was amazed that she'd spotted anything but DH pointed out that it was her job and she'd have seen hundreds if not thousands of these images over the years so knew exactly what to look for.  They say that anytime from 6 and a half to 7 weeks is normal to spot a heart beat so at 6+3 you're just about 6 and a half weeks but just be prepared they may not see on and that doesn't mean there won't be one.  

Natw - Bless you what a complete mix of news for you   I'm so glad that your embies are doing well and ET is on tomorrow but am also sad to hear about your SIL's cancer.

Hope everyone else is managing to keep sane in the wait for early scans - who's is next?  

As for the cheese any hard cheeses are fine plus soft ones made with pasturised milk and dairy lea and Philly cheese are fine.  As for the peanut butter - peanuts are now considered safe in pregnancy unless you have anyone in your immediate family that has an allergy to anything else - including severe hayfever, excema or asthma as they are all related and there is a link that babies can go on to develop allergies in the future.  Think I've been through craving most kind of cheeses first it was cheddar then Wensleydale and cranberries then smoked and now edam    But the daft thing is I've not been able to face milk!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Just got a call for, the clinic, they said their machine was down this morning and so they sent my sample to London and still haven't got the results!

I just burst out crying! 

I begged the nurse to get me the result and I explained about my chemicals and why I can't just wait like a good girl!

I begged her to get me the result today as I will be a basket case if I have to wait till tomorrow or even worse Monday!

I know i need to calm down as this upset is not good for me and DH has just brought the puppy in to see me, he was going a bit potty so he has been under Daddy arrest, and that has helped!

Uuuurrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhthis is killing me!

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh pudding what a nightmare!    are they calling you back to update you??

Dory I was going to ask you about scans as have been told my 7 week one will be an internal one which I was surprised at as assumed it would be external from now on. Is there any risk with internal ones? Like as in they could dislodge the embie??!! Sorry just going all protective over my little bub(s)!  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - No they're safe, my 8 week scan at the fertility clinic was internal, there is no risk to the baby as it stays the right side of the cervix.  You see everything in much more detail when it's internal too - Good luck when is your scan Bailey?

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Ah thanks Dory that's reassuring. 7 week scan on 7th of the 7th which I'm hoping is a good sign (but still feels like MONTHS away). Well Friday 13th worked out pretty well for me with the BFP so fingers crossed  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies

Well it's official at last!

The blood test finally came back and it's 283 three points shy of being exactly double in 48 hours!

The clinic said it should be 75% at least in 48 hours!

I can finally stop panicking and enjoy being newly pregnant!

Thanks for helping to keep me sane this afternoon!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay great news pudding!  
xxxx


----------



## tassie

Yay great news *Pudding34* 

But just a question, whats all these number betas? And what are they for? What happened if the numbers are low or high? What would it mean? 

Sorry for asking, I just don't know anything about those beta and what they stand for.


----------



## Pudding34

Beta test is your HCG count.

When you do a POAS test measure dither level of HCG in your urine.

The level will be higher in your blood as it takes a bit of time for it to metabolise through your system.

Some clinics use POAS HPTs and others do blood tests, mine uses POASbut I wanted the blood test to make sure inky mind as I have had two chemicals now so I wanted to know the level was high enough to be viable.

The most important thing is not necessarily the level but that it is rising at the right level, rule of thumb being double in 48 hours although technically I think it is about 75% or thereabouts!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

Thanks for that info pudding34...

Make sure u take it easy over the wkends and rest well.  

Have a lovely wkends ladies and I will let you know on Monday how it goes. 

Chat to u soon xox


----------



## Stacey84

Morning Ladies, 

Congrats Pudding, you must feel more settled now you have the blood test back.

Sorry for lack of personals just now but when I woke up this morning I just didn't feel right. I put in my pessary and listened to my Zita West, and have got up and had breakfast, but I just have a bad feeling. I'm scared for when I next need the loo in case there is blood. We are spending most of the weekend with my Brother and Fiance (who don't know about the treatment) so I can't even sit on my sofa and cry all day if needed, but instead going to have to put on a smile and pretend there is nothing wrong. I can be emotional at the best of times so it's going to be tough. Especially since we'll be seeing my parents later today too and they know about the treatment, and I really don't want to have to tell them bad news. I hope and pray everything will be ok.

Sorry for the downer, I hope everyone has a fun weekend planned

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

I had a really similar feeling on day 6 of the 2ww, it was like a feeling of impending doom and I was crying and shuffling about the house like a zombie all day but it passed and it was all okay in the end!

These feelings are normal. We put our bodies and minds through such a hard time that to not have a reaction would be odd!

I think it's good you are going out let it take your mind off things and relax!

Just keep repeating this in your head, one day at a time! Get through today and tomorrow will take care of itself Hun!

Big big giant hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Pudding. I'm on day 9 and it was day 10 I started bleeding last time so I've been dreading these couple of days anyway. Maybe just having that in my head isn't helping, it's just so hard to be positive all the time isn't it?

I keep trying to say to myself 'you are pregnant' to try and convince myself it could be true but not sure its working. You're right though, one day at a time.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Pudding34

It was exactly the same here babe!

On my first cycle I started spotting at 4dp5dt and by day 6 I was fully bleeding I think that is why that day was so hard for me, like a mountain you have to climb but you will get to the top Hun!

One day at a time!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh Stacey sorry you are having a rough day  

It's not surprising if it is around the time that you started bleeding last time that you will be nervous/anxious. I really think its our self preservation kicking in but like Pudding said just take one day at a time, or even an hour at a time. 

What are you doing with your brother & fiancee? Anything nice? Hope so even if it just distracts you for a little bit. 

Keep listening to your cds even if you don't feel they are helping at the time, something will be filtering in somewhere.  Hope you feel better soon   
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - congratulations honey! Thats such good news and so reassuring! Lay back, rest and enjoy the pregnant zone! You must be so relieved!! Yipeeeeee xx

Dory - I think i'm the next one for a scan, got my 6w3d on monday! Scared but been having so many symptoms that I can't believe that there would be nothing there, unless i'm just ill! Thats amazing that they saw externally, I didn't know it was possible at that stage. Desperate for monday to come but also don't want to know if its bad news. I think i'm going to try to arrange a private scan at about 9ish weeks, any advice on when to have it? I just wouldn't be able to wait another 6 wks to know its ok. x 

Stacey - I think everyone has those days, like Pudding says. I was terrified going out for dinner with my dad, who didn't know, the night that in my previous cycle I had bled and refused to look at my knickers when going to the loo just in case but couldn't stop thinking about it. Allow your visitors to distract you and try to have a lovely day. 

Have a lovely afternoon everyone xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - good luck this morning


----------



## Pudding34

Good luck today Nat, hope it all goes well!

Put those feet up and rest when you get home!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Fab news on your levels    Now the wait for your first scan  

Bailey - I think 7/7 is a good day as it's 7/7/14 - not many days with that kind of date that come up is there?

Stacey - So sorry you're feeling down, I had similar moments on my 2ww, I think everyone does.  There are so many hormonal changes happening within your body and the emotions of times related to past cycles are always going to be hard too    As annoying as it can be having people around when you need some quiet time, hopefully it will help occupy your mind a bit and get you through the next few days.

Tassie - Good Luck for Monday  

Natw - Hope ET goes smoothly and you get back to the rest and relaxation of your sofa quickly  

Nikki - I was amazed how much more we saw at 8 weeks on an internal scan from 6 weeks on an external.  I'd book in between 8-10 weeks as it bridges the gap between the initial scan and your dating scan which can be done anytime up to 14+1 if you are wanting the NT.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi everyone!

Pudding, lovely news. I'm so pleased for you!

Stacey, sorry you're having a bad day. Tomorrow is a new day so hopefully you'll feel better then. 

Hello everyone else! 

Well I have 2 blasts on board. One was expanding and one was almost there. Transfer was probably the smoothest I've ever had so that's good. DH has nicknamed the beans Art and Millie which makes me smile every time I think about it! Makes them sound like a fashionable young 1920s New York couple!

So yeah just feeling pretty good atm. DH is going to visit his sister today so should know more how she is doing. I'm putting my feet up. 

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Yay Nat, congrats on being PUPO!!  

Those are great nicknames, very classy and arty! Glad it all went smoothly and yes rest up now and chill out (or as much as you can do)  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Congrats Nat you are PUPO!

Rest up babe and take good care of yourself!

I have updated your ET date on the first page so just let me know your OTD when you are ready!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thank you guys! I'm so tired, I've just been asleep for the last couple of hours! My OTD is the 8th July. Eek! xx


----------



## bailey434

Rest up Nat, it does take it out of you. I've had an hours nap this afternoon whilst watching Wimbledon and woken up starving so had my tea at 6pm! !   not sure how long I'll manage to stay awake this evening now though lol!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I also had a lovely nap this afternoon! 

Will probably be soundo on the sofa by nine PM!

Do any of you ladies do accupuncture? Are you continuing it after BFP?

My accupuncturist wants to wait a. Week or so to let my body settle down before seeing me again but just wondered what everybody else is doing if you do it!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

I continued my acupuncture after my last BFP. I think she would've wanted to keep seeing me till at least 12 weeks if not longer but obviously I didn't get there...


----------



## tassie

Yay *NatW*, congrats on ur PUPO. .
ps: great nicknames. 

I never ever been to acupuncturist so it's possibly too late. It didn't even occur to my mind about seeing the acupuncturist. So now I'm hoping everything will be ok for me. As I have read a lot of success story after seeing acupuncturist. So eek....

*Stacey84*, hope u get through this 2ww. Its good to be distracted rather than worry every hour. So enjoy ur wkends...

Ladies, is it ok to eat ice cream? Such as Hagen Daaz or Ben & Jerry... Do fancy ice cream ...


----------



## NatW

Thanks Tassie! Yes, I think ice cream is fine as the milk will have been pasteurised.  xx


----------



## noodlehead

NatW- congrats on being PUPO!!! You must be so happy. Art and Millie are very cute names for your beanies!! 2 blasts is amazing! Did you get any frosties? Have a lovely rest, get as much in as you can while implanting! Hope SIL is ok at your DH's visit. xxx

Dory - what is the NT? as in your last post about having 8-10 wk scan. Don't want to miss out on something. 

Stacey - hope you are feeling more positive having passed that anxious point xx

Anyone heard from Yearning? She'll have her scan on tues but seems to have disappeared! I'm keeping distracted before nervous nelly scan tomorrow. Got a nice trip to see my friend in lovely Greenwich today.

xxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Natw - Yey sounds like Art and Millie are fab quality, hope they get implanting soon for you    Hope that your SIL is ok when your DH goes to see her later.

Tassie - The midwife told me any ice creams from tubs are ok but not to have the soft whip ones like a mr whippy from a van or a McDonalds McFlurry.

Nikki - The NT test is the nuchal translucency test that you can either opt in or out of which tests for Downs Syndrome.  If you choose to have it done they will need to scan you before 14+1 as otherwise the baby gets too big for an accurate measurement.  Your midwife will ask you at your booking appointment if you would like it or not and then they arrange your dating scan to fall in with in the correct date range.  

Pudding - Not done acupuncture but I know my yoga teacher wanted me to leave it until after about 7 weeks to let my body get used to its new role.

Bailey - Hope you enjoyed your nap, I think the tennis is relaxing, quite good for snoozing too!

Hope everyone else has had good weekends so far?

Afm - I went round to a friend's last night for appletize and kettle chips and surprisingly lasted til half ten!  The nicest thing about not drinking is being able to hop into your car and get home easily and quickly no waiting in the cold for taxis or walking on your own  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey ladies!

I need a recommendation for a good pregnancy relaxation download, I recall somebody saying theirs woke them up at the end which I would like to avoid as it's nice to drift off afterwards so if anybody has another one that would be great?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I'll wait to hear too as like mine but would also like one I can drift off to in the evening. Was looking on amazon the other night but didn't get far yet
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I asked for recommendation on the general pregnancy thread, will let you know if I get any replies!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Brill, thanks Pudding.  Have just been out for Sunday lunch with the folks and am fighting to stay awake in the car on the way back!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Sleep when you need to babes!

I had an idea after my last post, my ivf download that I loved was by a woman named Bree Taylor Molyneaux and she does a pregnancy one the album is £7.99 on I tunes so I have downloaded it il let you know how it goes but might be worth a go as she has this wake up if you want or drift off to sleep if it's nighttime thing at the end of the long download for ivf,

Hopefully the pregnancy one will be the same!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

I Just had an awesome nap to the lovely soothing tones of Bree Taylor Molyneaux! It's very similar to the ivf one and is very generic for throughout pregnancy ie she talks about baby moving which is too early for us but I like it, there is a connect with your baby short relaxation which I listened to first and then the longer one along with affirmations!

Well worth the £7.99 in my opinion and I really liked the IVF one!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Ooh thanks Pudding,  will check it out  
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

I used circle + bloom for ivf but I imagine they'd do a pregnacy one too x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congrats NatW in being pupo. Afm had lovely weekend celebrating DH birthday x


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies. I'm going bonkers already! My acupuncturist has ordered me bed rest for at least a week, but I'm bored already! I've been reading, watching telly and playing games, but I'm still restless.  I am back at work Wednesday (which I've not told my acupuncturist) but I don't think that will help much as it's been quiet lately, but also stressful. I'm not dwelling on the treatment, I just want to do something!


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks pumpkin, somebody else has also re commended that tome so I may check it out looks like it has a week by week program which sounds good.

How are you doing babes? 

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Evening Ladies, 

Congrats on being PUPO Nat, I hope you find plenty to pass the time. It's hard finding the right balance of not doing too much, but still doing enough and getting a little gentle exercise.

Thanks for the support girls, got through yesterday ok and today, which is the day I started bleeding last cycle. Had a little AF type feelings in my stomach, and felt a wee bit bloated/gassy more than normal after eating. I'm hopeful coz I haven't started bleeding yet, although I know the pessaries can prevent that (even if it didn't last time). I just hope it's a quick week! I'm glad someone mentioned on here about not eating parma ham coz I didn't realise that was on the no no list and my Mum had prepared anti pasti for a starter last night. Luckily she had loads of other things too so I was able to discreetly fill my plate with other things. My Mum was very good at pretending she was giving me an alcoholic cocktail when really it was fizzy water and orange juice!

How is everyone else's weekends been? I have heard someone else mention that Bree Taylor Molyneux, might have to look that one up.

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - thanks for the download Molyneaux recommendation. It was me saying the McPherson one wakes you at the end so it's perfect to have an option. I'll give it a go.

Had a lovely day out but got home at 630 and was out for the count and only just waking myself up. One more sleep till I find out what's going on inside! 

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Noodle how are you feeling about tomorrow? I have another week on you for some reason (!!) and am on pins already!! Hoping that occasional queasiness is a good sign  

What time are you in tomorrow? Sending lots of   to you
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

I'm fine pudding, hello to all others ladies, hope you are all doing great x


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Noodle and Tassie!


----------



## bailey434

I'll second that Nat. Sending tassie & Noodle lots of    
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

I'll third that!  Good luck Tassie and Nikki Noodle!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks everyone. In at 1130. Nervously excited. I'll check back in later. Xxx

Good luck this morning Tassie! Be thinking of you and sending your pee stick    

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi Pudding and all ladies

I've used circle + bloom IVF cds and they also do pregnancy and health downloads.

Please use this code for 15% off
http://circlebloom.refr.cc/56GTGBD

Much love
Pumpkin x


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,

6w4d scan showed a little circle yolk with a strong heart beat over 120. We are soooo happy our little morsel is happy and healthy. 

xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

YAY!!! Brilliant news Noodle, have been checking online all morning for any news  

xxx


----------



## bailey434

I have a question for you ladies. What date do they take as day 1 of being pregnant? Is it the day after EC as in the day they are fertilised? I had EC on a Friday and a 3dt on the Monday but my clinic said that I would be 6 weeks pregnant yesterday (Sunday). Just wondering really if anyone knew for definite as people seem to have slightly different dates?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I think EC day is day zero but as you say everybody measures it differently!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I would have thought that too, which would mean I'm a day more pregnant than I thought and so will be 7w2d I think for my scan  

Have you decided anymore about your scan Pudding and if you're going to book an earlier on before your holibobs?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I keep going back and forth, if there isn't a heartbeat detectable at 6w3d I may spin out which is no good!

Having another blood test tomorrow so deferring decision till I know what the hcg is!

Ordered my first box of pregnancy multi vit's today! it's like a milestone isn't it!

DH is driving me crazy at the moment! I ordered some knitting wool on the weekend, knitting really chills me out and it's not like Im gonna knit booties or anything, just a patchwork blanket! DH said you can't buy anything baby related this early! Then later the same day I said to him, when we are away how will we explain me not drinking to his friends? He said we are just gonna tell them!

Ummmmmmm okay, so I can't buy wool but he can decide to tell all of his old school friends about the baby at 7 weeks! What if I hadn't asked him that question would he just have gone ahead and done it?

Uuurrrrrrgggghhhhjjj need to stay calm! Everything he does is just annoying me at the moment, usually I can be pretty tolerant but my tolerance level is severely depleted right now!

Sorry for the moan, i feel much better for having got that off my chest!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hi Bailey, this is the weird thing with dating, you're pregnant before you actually are! Day 1 is your cycle day 1 or period day 1, so count from there. There is a really useful calendar somewhere on here which works it all out for you. 

Nikki, wonderful news. Another hurdle crossed! 

Pudding, men are a law unto themselves aren't they? If you are not ready to tell anyone, don't. Say you're on a health kick if anyone wonders why you're not drinking, or fetch your own drinks and tell people you're on the vodka or something  as they wouldn't be able to tell! Mmm vodka...

AFM mixed emotions. Definitely don't have any frozen embryos left, so this is officially our last funded cycle. Not sure what we'll do next if this doesn't work, but will cross that bridge when we come to it.  xxx


----------



## bailey434

Haha Pudding, that made me laugh about the wool and friends. It's so hard not to go out and buy stuff isn't it? I too was very pleased just buying the new multivits and almost wanted the lady to ask me about being pregnant in Boots, just so I could confirm it outloud, but they probably are trained not to so they don't get themselves into awkward positions!    I had a conversation with my Mum yesterday who said that once I'd got past the 12 week mark that she'd take me out shopping, which was nice as she's really NOT a shopping person at all so shows that she is quite excited but holding it in at the moment  

Nat, what are you classing as 'cycle day'? I'm confusing myself all over the place here so thought that cos of doing IVF I would go from either EC or the day after rather than the first day of  my last period (which would have been during DR'ing)? Or am I missing your point?    

And like you say, cross that bridge about whether you even need another cycle, as/when/if you get there, which you hopefully won't need to consider. 8 days to go hun, hang in there  
xx


----------



## NatW

Sorry Bailey! It's more difficult with IVF because it mucks your natural cycle up with all the DR'ing and what not! Normally a pregnancy is counted from day 1 of your period, which is what I meant with cycle day 1. I think what they do with IVF is count 2 weeks backward from transfer day to get your day 1. Let me see if I can find the link to the calculator and post it here and is it's explained better there!


----------



## NatW

Here you go http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies, went in blood test this morning...

I had to call between 3-4. Man, it was engaged. I called like 20 times, it must've been busy. Finally I got through just before 4pm....

Its POSITIVE!!!

But unfortunately I have to go in again on Wednesday morning because my blood beta is 39 and it should be doubled. ...

I asked the nurse, how low am I? She goes as long its more than 30? I'm ok but it should be doubled. So then I said, how high should it be? She goes she can't say.

Now its replaying my mind all afternoon, thinking the worse gonna happen  ...

*Noodlehead*, so happy for you 

Lol *pudding34*, my DH wont let me tell anyone not even my own family. But I have told couple of my close friends. He says we have to wait till 3 months before we can announce it. That's if nothing goes wrong for me. I'm being silly, I know. I'm just so anxious and a lil scared, that's all. I just pray its nothing serious...


----------



## bailey434

Congrats Tassie!!    Well if they said over 30 is ok then I would go with that, you might just have a late implanter there  

Thanks Nat, I've used that calculator and got another extra day  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

Congratulations Hun!

A positive is a positive, as everybody told me the initial count doesn't matter, the doubling time is all that matters! so all you have to do is hold out until Wednesday to see what it has done!

You may have had a late implanter, I've heard of this and it takes them a bit of time to release the HCG into your system!

I'm having another blood test tomorrow so hoping for two doubles since Friday!

You guys won't believe this but I put my gestone vials in my bra to warm them up and then reached up to put my sharps bin away, out of reach of puppies, after my claxane injection and one of the stupid things popped out of my bra and hit the kitchen counter, the top snapped off and we lost a little bit of it but DH thinks that there is still enough for the injection as the nurse that trained him told him losing a little during the transfer to the syringe is normal and won't cause a problem! He will just have to be super careful filling the syringe tonight!

Stupid bra, I shan't wear this one again when I know I have to out gestone in it!

Congrats again Tassie, just stay cool babe and relax as much as possible!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

Thanks ladies...

I did also POAS yest and Sunday but it was so faint. Like u have to squidge ur eyes to see it properly. But then again, it's a cheap test where u can get for few quids from Amazon. I have got clearblue digital test but I shan't use it yet esp if I am a late implanter so it won't be clear to POAS. Prob test it in a couple weeks.

*Pudding34*, hope u weren't hurt by it. But yes be careful filling the syringe tonight.


----------



## Dory10

Tassie - CONGRATULATIONS   and sending lots of   for your repeat bloods.

Nikki - Fab news about your scan, first big hurdle out of the way.  Are you planning to book in for any more before 12 weeks?

Pudding - Oh no, perhaps your boobs are growing which is leaving less room in the bra for vials?  

Hi to everyone else, lovely to pop on here after a seriously c**p day at work to see good news  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

The glass broke fairly cleanly so it was okay!

I have my lovely cold pack on my butt now oh joy!

My NHS clinic POAS test (cassette) came up very faint as well Hun! I had to look carefully for it! In fact at first I thought it wasn't there and turned away in tears!

39 is a positive! Just keep repeating that to yourself like a mantra! Form my research there is a pretty wide window for fluctuation between people and it really is only the doubling that is important!

I have to do another NHS clinic POAS test on Wednesday before they will book my scan and give me more drugs!

Nikki Noodle, I must have missed your post, I'm so happy for you you must feel on top of the world!

I spoke to my private consultants IVF coordinator, she is more than a secretary and after all she has done for me it seems derogatory not to give her her proper title! again today and we discussed the private scan she thinks we stand a good chance of seeing a heartbeat at 6w3d and so I am leaning further towards that again! Especially as Nikkis was at 6w3d, DH and I have agreed to discuss properly tonight and book if we decide to, I'm so awful at making decisions at the moment!

My bum is now officially numb and I think I may be getting frostbite! :-(

Pudding 
X


----------



## Stacey84

Congrats nikki noodle, glad everything is well and it has a strong heartbeat. Must be great to see/hear it.

Fingers crossed this is your time Nat  

Congrats Tassie, I’m sure everything will be fine for you! We spend so long trying to get pregnant, you would hope that when you get that BFP the worrying would be over, but it seems not! Fingers crossed that your blood test shows the figures you need on Wednesday.

Not good you had a bad day Dory, I hope tomorrow is better for you. Like you say, it is nice to come on here and read all the good news though.

Go warm up your butt Pudding!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

I just feel a bit tired today, not been sleeping well the last couple of nights. Feeling quite bloated too. I can't wait for Friday but also dreading it too, I keep imagining both scenarios in my head.

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Congratulations Tassie! Another positive. Such great news. You must be so happy. I'd just focus on the fact it was a positive. I think I read anything over 25 for 4 weeks is positive. Xxx

Pudding - go for the 6w3d. When I spoke to the nurse way before and asked if it may be too early, she said not and should expect to see heartbeat then so I would do it. Then you can be happy as a sand dog on holiday! Little munchkin will be fine. Get booked in before they get fully booked. Eeek about the bra breaking syringe!!

Dory - thinking a mid way scan would be good. Got GP appt in thurs so will see what they say about when 12 wk will be. Can't imagine I'll be able to wait till then but I am away for 4 days next week so by the time I'm back I'll be almost 9 weeks. Hope work gets better. X

Bailey - you'll be over 7 weeks at your scan as they work it put from first day of your last period so you are preg for a few weeks before you actually are!

Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Congrats Tassie! Can't believe the success rate from this thread, it's wonderful!

Thanks Stacey. Really best of luck to you for Friday. Hopefully you'll continue the trend  

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## tassie

Thanks ladies for the warm wishes... I really hope this is it too!

Will defo keep you ladies updated on Wednesday  

Have a lovely evening ladies


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
Just thought I'd pop on here and say hi. I'm still lurking but haven't wanted to post because I've felt so low and don't want to bring the thread down.
Pudding - my bum is still numb and I haven't had a Gestone injection for almost 2 weeks. I've also got loads of dry skin from where I froze my bum with the ice pack! Please use a tea towel around the ice pack. 
Noodle - so pleased for you. 
Hello to Dory, NatW, Stacey, Pumpkin and Tassie. Sorry to anyone I've forgotten.
Still not sure what my next move is - seeing my consultant on Wednesday. Saw a counsellor today but not sure if that helped. My first run in months this morning did though - feel like I'm taking back more control of my life.
Love to you all.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Sara. 

Good to hear from you, you sound so positive it's a true testament to your strength and bravery!

I'm glad you are running again, for me after my last chemical getting back out in the fields for long walks with my fur baby was invaluable, we walked for hours, thank god she is a border collie and will just keep on running! It really helps getting back to your routines and exercise is wonderful for clearing the head!

Good luck for Wednesday, I hope you get some answers from your consultant and can formulate a plan as to what you do next!

If you can keep talking to the counsellor, at first it feels like it's made everything worse because it stirs everything up but it starts to get better and talking to somebody that you don't have to feel self conscious or responsible for can help!

I did get a nice ice pack burn on my bum the first time and started using a tea towel after that but it's still super cold on my poor toooshie!

Love to you

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Sara lovely to hear from you, please don't feel you would bring anyone down, we all know how hard this process is so please feel free to rant away if you need to. It's good that you are seeing the counsellor but it will take time and I felt for ages that I was wasting my time but I do think it really helps in the longrun  

Pudding I'm with you on the icepacks but unfortunately cos I've been in the wars this evening. Have managed to somehow injure my calf walking from the car to the front door....it literally went 'pop' and I can't put any weight on it    So I'm off to the hospital first thing in the morning after speaking to them earlier. I've got it elevated and iced at the moment but am hopping around the house in the meantime! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

So sorry to hear you have done yourself an injury, hope it's not too painful!

You are doing all the right things hopefully the hospital will be able to sort it out for you tomorrow, perhaps it's just a pulled muscle due to your change in exercise etc?

I'll be thinking of you sweetie!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Pudding, it doesn't feel good to be honest  

I can't put any weight on it at all (not even with a flat foot and weight on other foot) and if I flex my foot it feels like the calf muscle is too short/tight? It literally made a popping noise which really freaked me out as there was no warning there was any problem with it! Definitely can't drive which I need to be able to do to get to the train station to get to work, so definitely off tomorrow and will see what the say. Need to take it easy and not make it worse as don't want to take any painkillers for obvious reasons. The sister on the phone said to take ibuprofen, until I told her I was 6.5 weeks pregnant!    So looks like at least one day in front of Wimbledon for me
xx


----------



## NatW

Bailey that sounds painful. Definitely rest up. 

Sara lovely to hear from you, don't be a stranger! I'm just wondering what will happen to our lovely group next! Hope we do stay in touch 

I've had a lovely chilled day today, but DH has told me he needs the car tomorrow and I have to get to acupuncture which is about 20 miles from me. Normally I'd ask my folks but I don't want them to know I'm not at work as they'll then insist I spend time round theirs which will not be a chilled out experience believe me! Suppose I'm going to have to ask though as don't have a lot of choice! Not looking forward to going back to work Wednesday either...


----------



## Antsy

Hello ladies, sorry I have been quiet but have found it very difficult recently and just needed to keep myself to myself. I am usually a quick responder and the whole thing including EC is done under 10 days. However, this one has been a huge rollercoaster and it is such a positive thread didn't want to post depressing thoughts. Out of the 6 follicles, only 1 started to move, I was like bloomin heck. Then they upped my dose and now I have 4 follicles of good sizes and 1 is 10mm. I am over the moon as I usually go to EC with 1 or 2 follicles. Not bad for an old bird 

I went yesterday and they said EC Thur then I got a call last night saying due to blood results EC Wed. I have had 10 days off work which has been great as it has covered all my appointment (and I have been going every other day, so tiring) but guess what I am meant to go back to work Wed!!!!

It is really stressing me out what to say. I have told them I have gynae problems but then my boss hauled me into the office with her boss and had a chat with me about taking AL when I am sick (ie when I have an apparent gynae proceedure which is in fact EC or ET). They are saying I have recurrent gynae issues. Long story but it has been very hard.

Any ideas? I am thinking Dentist. If I say vomiting I am not allowed back to work for 48 hours after the last time I vomit. Which is most convincing? ET is likely Sat or Sun so I should be ok with that. If I get there as now I am getting negative thoughts about it all.

I have read back and so pleased for your positive *Tassie* keeping my fingers crossed for you.

*Nat* hope 2ww is treating you kindly.

*Bailey* sorry to hear about foot, that sounds very painful. Hope it clears up quickly, can you gently massage the area, put your feet up and watch wimbledon is a geat idea.

*Sara* all the best for your appointment tomorrow. You were so close so hopefully they can come up with a good plan.

*Noodle* great news, you must be relieved.

*Pudding* you made me laugh putting the gestone in your bra. Sorry to hear your bum is sore, not suprised. Also, not suprised you are nervous about scan. It's so hard not to worry isn't it? I am worried and haven't even had EC. So hard to live in the moment.

lots of love to all and anyone I have missed.


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Antsy, good to hear from you!

Every cycle is different babe you can ever tell how you will respond and just have to go with the flow!

4 good follicles is great news! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday!

The last thing you need now is work stress! Can your clinic or your GP sign you off for Gynea things?

I got my third HCG test back today it is 996! That's an 87% increase over 48 hours the first increase was 98% but I think that is okay! It's within the % range.

Pudding
X


----------



## Antsy

That's brilliant news Pudding.  It really is looking like all systems go. When are your next appointments? 

Thanks. You are right I am stressed about work but guess it is taking the attention off EC.  My clinic said they could definitely write something for me. But the gynae thing is the problem and as work said it is a recurring illness. They will be suspicious that I took A/L and now sick with gynae when they had a go at me for taking A/L for gynae.  The thing is it is non of their business what I take A/L for but the hassle is hard.  I went to HR and they agreed.  But my boss is a right one.  I think she is just annoyed that I am not telling her what the actual problem is.  You would think they would put 2 and 2 together, gynae problems, miscarriage.


----------



## Pudding34

I work on a consultancy basis now so it's hard for me to advise you on work stuff but they sound very dense at best and stupid at worst!

I would think they would be grateful to you for taking AL for health stuff, what are they saying? That you should take extra time off on top? Sounds they they are just ungrateful to you for trying to lighten the load!

Why should you spill your guts to your boss, I told my partner but he and I have been working together for more than 15 years and I consider him and his wife to be a part of my family!

Just do what you need to do and stuff them!

We are thinking of doing an early scan at 6w3d before we go away on our trip so I think that will be the next one!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Sara - Lovely to see you on here again, as the others have said we're here to support you so don't ever feel like you're bringing down the mood.  Glad your run helped a bit.

Bailey - Oh no a poorly leg just at the time when you can only ice and paracetamol    Hope it starts to feel better soon.

Pudding - Great news on your bloods  

Stacey - Only 3 more sleeps, hope you manage a better night tonight.

Antsy - I'd go with sickness as noone wants you about with that and they shouldn't ask too many questions.  Sending   for EC.

Nikki - Hope you enjoy your time away next week - is it work or pleasure?

Tassie - Good luck for tomorrow  

Natw - Do you have anyone else that could take you to acupuncture?  Or you could just say it's been recommended for general well being and stress relief?

Afm - A better day at work today and I'm off on a course on Thursday although I'm already panicking about strangers and my constant loo trips and need to munch on snacks!#

Dory
xxx


----------



## tassie

Thanks *Dory10*

*Sara* - as other said? We are here to support you. So if you need to let it out, let it out. So don't ever feel like u are bringing the mood down. Hope ur ok. 

*Bailey* - make sure u take it easy and hope u get better soon. 

*Pudding* - great news!!!! 

I agree with *Dory10*, I'd go with sickness and good luck with ur EC *Antsy*. 

And *Dory10*, just say u been drinking to much water and not only that, u haven't ate anything all day if anyone asks!


----------



## NatW

Antsy, I'm sorry you've been getting hassle from work. You shouldn't have to take AL off for gynae appointments, but even if you've chosen to do that, it's certainly none of their business. Can you put an harrasment complaint in? Otherwise I agree with Dory, go with sickness bug.

Bailey, any news on your leg? Hope everything is ok.

Dory, I agree with Tassie. Say you're just drinking lots of water for a health kick or something and it's making you need to wee a lot!

Pudding good news on the HCG levels. Sounds good!

Hello everyone else!

AFM my dad ended up taking me to acupuncture and as suspected ended up telling me I had to go home with him. The upside was I got really well fed. I've been soooo hungry the past couple of days and I think they actually managed to nearly fill me up! I had to have a chocolate bar as a quick snack when I got there as I was shaking with hunger, then I had a big plate of salad, potatoes and ham, followed by a caramel dessert and a big slice of apple crumble! Mind you, by the time I did get home again I was already hungry... But when I'm not hungry I feel sick and now I've started feeling dizzy, so I hope I'm not coming down with something as I do tend to eat a lot before I get a cold. Unfortunately it was as stressful as I feared though. My mum was pretty much relentless at me and told me if I do get a positive, I'm not to 'flaunt' my pregnancy! I only told immediate family last time as they knew we'd been having treatment. I wasn't parading around going 'Oooh I'm pregnant!' Mind you the first thing my mum said when I told her last time was 'what are you going to do if you lose it?', so you should get an idea what my mum is like. She doesn't really have any social awareness and I often wonder if she is a little ADD or Aspergers knowing what I do now, but that's another topic...

Anyway I appear to have waffled again, sorry! Hope everyone is feeling well.
xx


----------



## bailey434

Well I'm back from the hospital and have torn the calf muscle quite badly apparently so am now on crutches and off work til at least next Tuesday, when I have to go back to see the soft tissue consultant and see what he thinks. The nurse said it can take 8-10 weeks to heal properly, and I can't drive at the moment as need to be able to do an emergency stop and as can't put any weight on my foot at all that is completely out. So it looks like a couple of weeks off work initially and just have to see how it goes! 

Still can't believe I've done it really but the nurse did say that all your joints and tendons start relaxing quite early in pregnancy and moving so it is quite easy to twist or strain muscles or limbs, so watch out ladies    Funniest  thing is that I can't go up and downstairs very easily and so have to do it on my bum, which Mexi is fascinated by, she went up a step at a time with me last night and this morning and was just looking at me in a really puzzled way with her head tilted to the side  

Nat hopefully your symptoms of hunger and dizziness are for a good reason     I had to be wheeled around Sainsbury's earlier by my Mum in a wheelchair (me that is!) and she managed to bump my foot (which was sticking out) twice in a short period of being there  

Dory I wouldn't worry about loo trips and eating, just say it's worth eating the free food at training events and how hot it is in there so you need to keep rehydrated    Glad you had a better day today too  

Antsy do you have to tell them what you are taking A/L for then?? That doesn't seem right to me. It's so hard knowing how to juggle treatment and what to take as sick and what as A/L so as not to arouse too much suspicion    Well done on the follies too, all looking good!  

Hello to everyone else too 
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Bailey - Poor you hopping around. Wow all that time on crutches. Well you'll have good excuses for not drinking or anything you want!! How did you manage to tear your calf, what were you up to?!! Good fun for Mexi! xx

Sara- so lovely to hear from you. Stay with us, we are here for you whatever and you will never be bringing things down. Glad you've got into running and thats helping. My DH is obsessed with running and has been for a while. Think its great for clearing your head and giving you time to yourself to think and work things through.  

Nat - man your mum sounds insensitive. My mum is the same, although she's been particularly sweet recently. God you just can't figure out some people and the way their brain works. On the plus side, hunger like you've said, definitely sounds positive, i've been a hungry hog for ages now!  

Dory - Glad work is getting better. If its strangers on the course it won't really matter as hopefully you won't see them again. But yes drink lots of water in front of them so it'll be a good excuse. You can always resort to saying you have a kidney infection if you want to keep them off your back!! Fortunately pleasure next week - going to Southwold which is by the seaside in Suffolk and its meant to be a lovely place with lots of nice restaurants. The home of DH's favourite beer, Adnams!! Will be great to relax by the seaside!

Pudding - yyeeaaaahhhh 6wk3d scan like me! I know it will be all good and you can go on holiday so happy! Brilliant news on your bloods. xx

Antsy - good luck for EC    - go embies!! I agree with Pudding - your boss should be pleased you are taking annual leave and with annual leave its none of their business what you are doing. If taking sick leave, that is a bit different but if you are able to tell your boss, it may make it easier as you wouldn't have to lie and you could just ask them to keep quiet.

Tassie - good luck for second test - i'm sure there has been loads of dividing going on.

Hi to everyone else, Stacey, Pumpkin and others so many responses to do i've gone a bit blind!! xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Thanks Nat, I hope to continue the good news too, but I just don't know what Friday will bring. I don't think I feel 'different' enough for it to have been a success.

Glad you got to your appointment and got a good meal afterwards. I quite fancy some apple crumble now...

Hi Sara, hope you’re doing ok, I hope your appointment tomorrow with the consultant gives you some answers and a way forward.

Hope you’re ok Bailey, take care and even more rest required!

Good to have you back Antsy, hope EC goes well for you. I'm not sure what to suggest re work but they can't make you feel bad about time off, and you shouldn't have to explain A/L.

Good news on the HCG result Pudding

Thanks Dory, I hope so too. Glad u had a better day today. Bailey's suggestion of blaming the heat sounds plausible.

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anyone.

Did anyone test early or did you all wait til OTD?

xx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies, have I made a mistake eating red velvet cake? As it has soft cream cheese on top . Now im just so deflated... 

*Bailey434*, take it easy and hey atleast u can rest at home and bask in the sun 

Lol, *NatW* if I told my mum? She would be so overprotective and be in my face. She won't even let me do anything. So gotta wait for 3 months and take it from there.

And yes *Antsy*, good luck with ur EC xox

*Stacey84*, yeah I tested early on 13dp5dt a day before OTD, but mine came very very lightly fainted that I had to squidge my eyes to see it.


----------



## bailey434

Tassie, soft cream cheese (like Philadelphia) is completely fine, so you can go back to having enjoyed the cake    it's just unpasteurised soft cheese like brie and camembert that you should avoid.

Noodle this is the really annoying thing about hurting my leg...I was WALKING from the car to the front door, no big dramatic falling down an open manhole or tripping over the dog, just walking!!     ah well, could have been worse if it was my Achilles apparently as would have had to be in plaster then! 

Thanks for all the nice wishes, I'm quite bored already after one afternoon lol!
xx


----------



## noodlehead

For some odd reason my reply sent at 1945 has slotted itself in before 1700 posts so it makes me look a little psychic! Unless it's just my odd computer! X


----------



## noodlehead

Yes Tassie - philly is fine, or at least I hope it is as I just had some on toast!!

Bailey - you poor thing. Years ago I tore my lateral meniscus, same as bitey Suarez did before the world cup. I was dancing in a odd way being silly but I only actually noticed it an hour later or so when just walking to the bathroom when my leg almost gave way, so see I know the secrets of your silly dancing...walking eh!! Well at least its a good time to be able to laze about and not be at work! x

Stacey - I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything, many people don't! Main thing is you are not bleeding!! 3 more sleeps. My fingers are tightly crossed. Are you POAS or going in for bloods? xx  

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* Poor you Hun I hope it's not hurting too much, make sure you take it nice and easy!

A year or two ago I had a backward sacral torsion, my sacrum had popped out and twisted putting pressure on my sciatic nerve, the pain at some times, before I had it manipulated, was excruciating! My physio at the time said that I would run the risk of it popping out again if I was to get pregnant as the body undergoes a lot of changes and softens during pregnancy I'm hoping I have built up enough strength there to avoid this but it just goes to show how easy it would be to hurt ourselves!

The weather is gonna be nice for a few days so lean on your folks and enjoy the sunshine while you are at home!

What you said about Mexi made me laugh out loud, they are funny when you do something they don't understand aren't they!

*Tassie* provided the product says pasturised it's fine!

*Antsy* good luck for tomorrow Hun!

*Stacey * I didn't feel different to last time babes, you just can't know till you know! Fingers tightly crossed for Friday!

*Nat * it's nice that your folks want to take care of you, soak it up Hun you deserve to be waited on but ignore your mums silly "flaunt" comment! We all live with the spectre of something going wrong, as IVF women we are even more aware of it but sod her for saying that to you!

DH wanted to call his sister this weekend but I want to wait till after the scan before we tell anybody else, he said that seems unfair and she needs more notice, she has been trying to conceive for about a year now and is now looking into IVF, I am super sensitive about her feelings and would rather die than rock up at her house and go "surprise, guess what" but I think three days notice before we get there will be more than enough! DH said he thinks a week would be better but I said "hey we have to balance our feelings too it's not all about her" I got 24 hours notice when one of my best friends announced her pregnancy, just as we were finding out about our issues, and I pulled it together for when I saw her the next day so three days is enough, DH said yes but you were really upset about that!

I retorted yes I was but she had been trying for two months and got pregnant naturally no effort no worry and was annoyed her baby wouldn't be a Leo! There is a big difference and she wanted to announce to my face circumstances just wouldn't allow it!

If my SIL told me she was pregnant it would be different as I know she has been trying and has had a hard time!

We have had two chemical pregnancies, more than two years of trying and all the hell of IVF, which she knows about, so if she can't be happy for me with three days notice I can't help her!

DH then said if we have the scan we can tell all my friends, no no no, nobody outside of immediate family till 12 weeks! I understand he wants to tell his friends face to face, that is the dream, but come on the world won't end if you do it on Skype at 12 weeks! I guess the boys don't know what the extra risks are and that the worry never ends for us!

Sorry ladies not sure where that came from I guess I was more annoyed about that than I thought, feels much better to have got that rant out!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Nikki, 2 more sleeps now! I am POAS and then phone my clinic with the result.

Thanks Pudding, I just want it so much, I don't know what I'll do if it doesn't work. Waiting another 3 months to try again seems like a lifetime, although I think I might have to wait another couple extra months as if that cycle were successful, I would be due around the time of my brother's wedding which wouldn't be very good, so I'll need to delay further.

Pudding, I think you're right about not wanting to tell people too soon. You've worked so hard to get to this point, you shouldn't feel pressurised into telling people too soon. Being through what you have, you will know the right way to tell your SIL, but you need to protect yourself also. I don't think waiting til after your scan is unreasonable.

I am meeting up with my group of friends from school next weekend but 2 of them are pregnant (one due the same time I would have been if our first shot had worked) and if this cycle hasn't worked I think I will need to cancel. I just don't think I could face them. 

Did anyone notice a difference in the amount of cyclogest they were absorbing? I think the last few days I've not been absorbing as much as before.

I hope everyone has a good day and good luck to all who have scans/appointments etc today

xx


----------



## NatW

Pudding I think you're right, wait until the scan. 3 days is plenty notice, plus a year of trying is not that long to be trying really so she might not be as upset as you think.

Stacey, for me I notice more discharge if I use the cyclogest vaginally rather than rectally (sorry! The things we have to go through!) so might be worth swapping around if you're worried. 

Bailey, plenty of rest for you! Sounds awfully painful.

Yeah my mum is incredibly insensitive but she genuinely doesn't realise that what she says is so I have to explain it to her. I didn't really want to tell her this time, but it's really difficult not to. 

Anyway, have fab days all. Good luck with EC Antsy!


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - yes 3 days is fine and to have the scan behind you is so reassuring. And yes 1 year ttc is not that long so she won't feel like you would if the tables were turned. My DH is the same wanting to tell. He thought the scan we had was the main one bless his little man socks.

Stacey - Friday will arrive before you know it! Are you thinking of doing a sneaky early or being good? I do cyclogest as bum bullets so you don't get any messy discharge. Weirdly I find it easier. Well I'm off them now as of last weekend yipee! I think stay positive at the mo, try not to worry too much about what you'll do if it doesn't work. It is such a scary prospect that I just tried not to think of it or I'd be too sad and that's no good for little embie striving away! Xx

Nat - I think your mum needs a talking to if she says things like that again. My mum and dad just don't think when they say things. I'm always having to raise things about my poor sister when they upset her and they always feel really bad and stupidly didn't think. Don't let her get away with it or it'll keep coming. X

Afm - I've come home and having a rest. Got slight cramps from time to time which always terrifies me. Xxx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies, had my blood test result today. It's gone up to 95 from 39 on Monday!

So the nurse goes it's much better than 39, although it should be alot higher but I could be just a slow implanter. So I asked her, do I need to have another blood test? She goes no, cos I'm fine. And I certainly hope she is right!!! And that she goes, to bare mind? I may bleed or spot and when I do? I have to call the nurse asa. Now I'm dreading it, praying that won't happen at all. 

My scan is on 22nd July... So 3ww torture begins, lol...

Is any ladies feeling constipated? ... Mine started since Monday. Is that normal? 
Im eating banana as it has fibre. Maybe will have choc weetabix tmrw first thing morning.

*Stacey84*, I use cyclogest via bottom, plus my nurse recommended it too... Although I get little white vag discharge every now and then (tmi, sorry!!!) So I don't know what that could be.

*Pudding34*, my DH wont allow me to tell anyone at all. He wants to wait till 3 month. So he's the one is being strict. But I agree it is too early to tell.

Afm, did a bit of retail shopping today at Westfield straight from the hospital after having blood test done, then I came home? I was knacknerd that I needed a nap before I can do anything else. Now just gonna relax and bit of cooking today. Making lamb mince pasta. I been fancying it for awhile, so today is the day.


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

My understanding is that the level isn't important it's the doubling time that matters!

I don't know if this will help but I used this calculator to see how my doubling time worked out and how it compared to the Min, Max and Avg http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator .

Booked my early scan for the 11 July feeling really nervous now!

I did my second NHS test today, I knew that my HCG was high enough after yesterday but it was still nice to see a good solid line especially as the first NHS test was so faint!

When I called the clinic to inform them the nurse was almost enthusiastic which was also nice!

Antsy I hope EC went well today and you are resting and being waited on!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh Pudding how exciting! My clinic seems to do quite last scans then as mine is on Monday and I'm about 2 weeks ahead of you I think?!

I'm quite bored already even with watching Wimbledon but have signed up to Netflix today 

Your injury sounded nasty too so do watch out that you don't do anything that would exacerbate it now you might have more mobile joints. Think I will be booking in for regular treatments with my osteo once it's starting to heal to try and keep things monitored over the next few months
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

The scan on the 11 is private as we won't be back from our trip until week 8 for the NHS scan and I can't wait that long, I would go crazy!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aha makes more sense now then  

How are you feeling? I'm quite 'burpy' at the moment I've noticed  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thank god it's not just me, I've been like that for about two weeks now, I cant seem to keep it in! So unladylike!

I can't stop peeing either today has been the worst I counted I peed 30 times already today it's ridiculous!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Poor you with your leg and hope it heals a bit sooner than 8-10 weeks, always so frustrating injuring yourself doing nothing rather than something dare devilish.

Pudding - I'm with you on the not telling, noone except parents and my sister knows about Squirt and I'm 12 weeks now, hoping we can tell some close friends after Friday's scan  

Tassie - Glad your levels are on the up  

Stacey - Not long now  

Natw - At least you know that your mum doesn't mean any real harm by it, it's just her way.

Nikki - The pains could just be your womb stretching and growing, I've hard various pains most days and when I mentioned it at the hospital that's what they told me - I know it doesn't stop the worry though  

Hope everyone else is doing well - thanks for the excuse suggestions for my course, I'm taking a few bottles of my own water so I don't have to get up to keep filling my glass and some crisps to munch on    Mostly will be strangers but could also be some people I know so will have to wait and see.

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Not a good day today ladies. I'm convinced it's all over. I can't imagine myself with kids at all right now. I just never imagined in my wildest dreams we'd still be putting ourselves through this 13 years and 6 IVFs on. Then just as I was going into my house tonight my neighbour pulled me aside and asked me if I was pregnant. We had a chat anyway and I have been given another miracle cure - a banana first thing every morning before you eat or drink anything else! 

Sorry for the whingy post, but I'm feeling really tired and emotional today


----------



## bailey434

Oh Nat I'm sorry you're having a rough day. Do you think it's cos OTD is looming?    I don't think any of us ever thought it would be so hard but it's a testament to both your character AND how much you do want a little one that you've continued. 

And how fantastic about the banana, THAT'S where we have all been going wrong....quick call News at Ten to make sure they put it as breaking news later on  

Really hope you feel more positive soon honey
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Ladies this is just a quick post I have torun out and buy some bananas, will catch up with you later! 

;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Lol Pudding, think how much money we could have all saved for a family bunch of bananas!! 
xx


----------



## NatW

You've made me smile  xxx


----------



## bailey434

Mission accomplished then      
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Right local shop now empty of bananas they are all in my kitchen! ;-)

*Nat* I'm so sorry you were subjected to another moron who thinks they know what they are talking about , there are a lot of them out there and rarely do we realise it until we are being lectured about something that they know nothing about!

Sounds like you have had a rough day all round sweetie, no need to apologise for feeling down babes that is what we are here for! but you know what they say, tomorrow is another day! Get an early night and hopefully you will feel more positive tomorrow! Big hugs Hun!

*Dory* good luck on the course Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hey don't hog all the bananas to yourself!


----------



## Antsy

Sorry no personals on phone and no energy.  Today was tough banana skins (liked the theme so continuing it). Made me smile the whole banana thing. I'll try for personals later or tomorrow.

NBM from midnight, EC scheduled 11.30 am but didn't happen till 12.15.  By that point had got myself completely worked up. Also, stressed with work.  Just left a message saying I was unwell. Thought it would give me options. 

So..they scanned me just before theatre. Out of the 5 could only see 1 and maybe another. I was shocked. If I knew I had 1-2 like last times I'd be ready for it but what happened to the other decent size follies. So consultant asks me (remember I'm pantyless, lying on a bed, wearing stupid gown, stressed, hungry, just found out I have 4 missing follies) do I want to continue. At that point I'm crying, asking for my husband. He continues to tell me sometimes follies just deflate and to remember I'm 41 and have low AMH.  I said , this is my 4th.IVF and I am acutely aware of my DOB and AMH levels. I was proud of myself for answering back, as hugely insensitive. They eventually got DH down. We talked and I went ahead. I got 1 egg. So who knows what will happen. Hope I manage to sleep.My mind is racing like you Natw what will I do if all fails, can I do this again, I'll never have my own children. 

Anyway, I might see what happens with the call in the mornin then decide about work. But might do sickness thing and go back Fri, feel like I've been flattened.

I've gone on a bit but now I started pouring my heart out I couldn't stop. Friends, family and even DH doesn't know what it feels like as a woman to not get  pregnant.

Lots of good wishes to all, sorry personals later

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Antsy I'm so sorry you had such a stressful EC! I agree with you that it seems a little inappropriate for the consultant to remind you of negative things!! 

Right now you need to get on the PMA train and try to draw a line under today and concentrate on sending that egg lots of positive vibes for fertilisation   

Feel free to get it all off your chest as it might help slow your mind down to help you sleep later, I'm not surprised you feel flattened, it sounds like an exhausting day, let alone with the drugs etc from the EC  
xxx


----------



## Antsy

Thank you Bailey, I appreciate that. It's been quite a day. I have no pma, don't know how to get it. I'm usually ver positive, think just a long day xx


----------



## tassie

Aw *Antsy*, I'm really sorry to hear you had a stressful day but sending lots of positive vibes your way. Now relax and think positive 

Lol ladies, I eat bananas everyday for breakfast 

Anyway ladies have a good night


----------



## Antsy

Thanks Tassie. I will hold your positive thoughts. 

I'm now thinking I don't trust that doctor and wonder if he missed some . I still feel like I'm ovulating.

I eat a banana every day too Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Sending big hugs to you Antsy   xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Antsy

I am so sorry that you had such a tough time yesterday! Big big hugs for you hunni!

Just remember this, it only takes one! Use it like a mantra to get your positivity back!

Rest up and be ready for when they call you back in!

You are a strong woman and you can totally do this, don't let some silly doc take away all your positivity, they are jaded by life but we aren't! We have to believe!

More big hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies,

How are you feeling now Antsy? When will you know about your egg, are they calling you today?

Stacey, how are you doing? Only one more day!

Dory, how did your training course go? No funny looks or questions?? Oh wait, I see that is today, so I'm sure you'll let us know later!

Bailey, hope the leg is starting to feel a little better.

Pudding, Nikki, Tassie, Pumpkin, Sara and anyone else hope you're doing ok.

AFM I had my breakfast banana!  Feeling a little bit more bright today. Had a terrible night's sleep, kept waking up, feeling hot, then cool, needing a wee, needing a drink as I had a dry mouth, so that's been lots of fun, and also had a headache and I won't say a sore throat it's more like the roof of my mouth where it joins my throat feels a bit sore? But anyway, it seems a lot of these things are down to the cyclogest after doing some reading including the terrible mood swings, so that's made me feel better in a weird sort of way! 

Still wish I was at home the rest of this week rather than at work, but I'm going to try and keep myself busy. Poor old DH didn't get back in from work until 5am this morning so I've left him in bed.

Read a quote this morning that said to think like a proton - stay positive! So I'm trying to. I was even dreaming about POAS last night! Oh well only 5 more days to go! Bet I crack at the weekend, if I haven't started bleeding by then anyway.


----------



## Antsy

Hello Ladies,

*Stacey* you've done so well waiting till now. I really hope all goes well for you. Not long now.

*Bailey* how is the leg? On the positive note at least it's good to rest which will be good for you generally.

*Dory* Hope course was ok as NatW said no funny looks. I agreed with the others about a health kick. I always give that excuse.

*NatW* Hope you are feeling better today even though you are back at work. It's funny if you were home you might be thinking I wish I was at work to take my mind off things. I think everyone has those dark days in the 2ww. I had it really bad 4 days before OTD, convinced that was it. Even started looking at how to adopt and doing voluntary work with girl guides to get the voluntary work you need to adopt. Then I got a positive.

So...it's not looking good. They haven't called yet and they are meant to call this morning. I am assuming it's bad news and have got myself in a bit of a state. Although I have been doing my 1 egg mantra, it helped but now I am not so matraish...


----------



## Antsy

1 egg didn't fertilise. 

A good egg and good sperm just didn't fertilise.

xxx


----------



## NatW

Oh Antsy, I'm so very very sorry. I was really willing you to have good news.

What's your next step now do you think?

xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Antsy I'm so so sorry  

Could they tell you any info at all to try and help understand why?

xxx


----------



## tassie

*Antsy* Im so sorry to hear that    

Do u know what ur next step will be? Be thinking of u


----------



## Pudding34

Antsy

I'm so sorry darling! I wish I had something to say to help but I know nothing really can, please know I am thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ladies, help please! I've had a headache most of the day and it's threatening to turn into a migraine. I had 1 lot of paracetamol first thing which seemed to have taken the worst of it away, but it's back now. Do you think I'd be ok to have some more paracetamol? Just to get me through to home time really? I don't want to keep shoving them down my neck, but I'm starting to feel quite unwell with it now and I can't go home as I have to interview someone this afternoon!

xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat you are fine to take up to 4 doses of paracetamol in 24 hrs as long as they are at least 4 hours apart,  I was told this during 2 ww and have been told it by the hospital this week so go ahead and try and stop it getting worse. Lots of water too and try and get home as soon as you can for a lie down in a dark room.

Hope you feel better soon  
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey, you are a star. Took 2 about half an hour ago and already starting to feel better. Glad it's not long till home time now though.
xx


----------



## bailey434

My embryologist told me that you could take paracetamol everyday during 2ww and pregnancy and it wouldn't harm the baby, and whilst I'm not about to test that one out, it was comforting to know that if you are in a lot of pain that you can at least take something for it to try and get it to a manageable point.

Glad it's helping but have a quiet night and rest up when you get home ok
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat *hope you are feeling better babe, a nice lay down in a darkened room with a cold flannel always helps me!

*Bailey *hope your leg is doing okay today!

*Antsy* hope you are doing okay babes!

*Stacey* good luck for tomorrow Hun, I'm rooting for you!

My mum came over to see me today and she was a woman on a mission, she cleaned our bathrooms, took me shopping to the supermarket and helped me change our bed sheets! I'm a really lucky girl to have such an awesome Mum!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Antsy -    I am so sorry and wish there was something I could say, we're all here for you xxx


Natw - Hope the headache has done one, I've used some of those migraine cold forehead pack things and they seem to take the edge off a headache too.

Pudding - Aren't mum's fab, I came back off my course today and found mine cleaning the inside of my windows for me!

Tassie, Stacey, Bailey, Sara, Pumpkin, Nikki - Hope you are all ok  

Afm - I survived the course    I did need to nip out to the loo a few times but had managed to get a seat near the back and I wasn't the only one doing so.  Lunch was help yourself so I could pick and choose safe things, although there was a fantastic looking cheese board covered in things I couldn't have - beautiful looking ooozy brie.  I'm very anxious tonight as tomorrow is our dating scan and this was when we found out that our little star baby had died,  I have been trying to keep busy since coming home but just feel very tearful.  The hardest thing is that last time I genuinely had no ideas anything was wrong so that is scaring me.  Anyway sorry for the downer.

Lots of love

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Good luck for tomorrow Dory! xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Glad your blood test showed a good result Tassie, I hope the next 3 weeks pass quickly for you.

How are you Bailey? hope you’re resting lots.

Glad you survived the course Dory. Good luck for the scan tomorrow. It must be hard with the memories of last time but I’m sure tomorrow will go fine. 

Nat, I hope you’re feeling a bit more positive today. I have so much admiration for you having gone through so much already, you deserve this so much and I really hope this will be your time. It’s hard being at work when your mind is elsewhere, but at the same time, I think if I wasn't at work I would go crazy at home!

I thought I read somewhere on here that bananas were not good for you but I can’t remember why!

Antsy, I’m so sorry you had such a bad experience with EC, and I’m so sorry it hasn't worked out this time for you. There is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but know we are all thinking about you. Take time to heal, and push to get a follow up appointment as soon as you can.

Was your first test faint Pudding? But I guess it showed enough for you to know? Because my embie wasn't good to start with, I've started to think what if I am pregnant but it doesn't show on the test yet - if it wasn't as developed as it should be, maybe it could be a bit behind and might take a day or two longer to show? I've been thinking all different things. I'm still trying to be positive and convince myself the symptoms I think I've had are for a good reason and not just side effects of the meds. Deep down, I'm not hopeful though, but that might just be self-preservation. I want to know, but I don't. The waiting is torture but it's bliss compared to the heartbreak of a BFN. Sorry for the downer, I'm just trying to prepare myself for tomorrow. I'll try the mantra thing Pudding.

Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## bailey434

I'm not surprised you are a bit nervous about tomorrow Dory but sending you lots of   for the scan  

xxx


----------



## tassie

I agree with *Dory10*, Mums are fab so *Pudding34* u have amazing mum indeed 

And *Dory10*, good luck for tmrw and try remain positive. Make sure u keep us updated 

*NatW* i hope ur feeling alot better now 

And thanks *Stacey84*, and good luck for tmrw. As i said I tested 13dp5dt a day before my OTD, my pregnancy test was so faint, so so pale, I had to look very deep. And when I tested the cheap pregnancy test strip that u buy from Amazon? Nothing, no line at all. But today I thought I do it again, on a pregnancy test strip? And it was very faint.

And ladies, quick advice please? Im low on Cyclogest, so what do I do? And did u have to pay for it esp being with NHS?


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie*, my clinic just gives me more of the drugs that they have prescribed me as we go along, I'm going back for more tomorrow!

*Stacey* you have to stay positive Hun, my first tests FRER and the NHS clinic test were so faint I was worried they weren't really the but DH assured me they were and the CBD came up positive!

*Dory* good luck for tomorrow Hun, you have to stay positive too babes! Glad the course went well hope it wasn't too exhausted! Your mum sounds a lot like mine, they love to help and it makes them happy to help us out!

Love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

I think it's a negative.

I did the NHS test at 5 am, and after 3 minutes, it didn't look to be anything there, but I stupidly didn't look in daylight, just the bathroom light. When I've looked an hour later, there is a faint line visible in daylight but that might just be coz it's been sitting for a while.... it does say not to interpret anything after 3 minutes but don't know how true this is. I do have a tesco cheapy I could try but I know because I've peed already this morning the levels now won't be that great, so maybe I should try again tomorrow morning? Or am I just deluding myself? I know if I phone the clinic they will probably just say not to trust anything it shows after 3 minutes. I just wish I had looked more closely, or saved some of the wee to try the other test with. I wasn't exactly thinking clear at that time of morning, and to make it worse, I had a vivid dream just before I woke up that where I had a BFP! 

Sorry for the ramble. I can't not go into work today but my head is all over the place. At least my Team Leader knows my situation so will hopefully be understanding.

xx


----------



## NatW

Ah no Stacey  I think it may be an idea to try again. Don't drink much for the next couple of hours then maybe try again?


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

Def try again, get a clear blue digital then no lines to interpret.

This is why I hate NHS pee on a stick! Far too much is open to interpretation, bloods are so much better, can you get your clinic or a private clinic or your GP to do bloods?

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I used a first response early response one if that helps which is meant to be very sensitive. Can you get one on the way to work??   
xxx


----------



## Stacey84

I'm sitting outside asda now, waiting for it to open. Hopefully they will have the clear blue or first response ones. Should I try them today or wait til morning? I still have a teeny bit of hope, knowing my embie was only 3 cells, it might just be a bit behind. Maybe I'm just fooling myself though. 

Xx


----------



## bailey434

I'd do it today Stacey,  just try & not go to the loo for a few hrs & then it will be concentrated.  The first response one actually says it doesn't have to be the first wee so that might help?
Have everything crossed for you
Xxxx


----------



## Antsy

Stacey, the lines on my tests always took a few minutes to come up when they were faint and when they got darker. I'm quietly confident its a positive for you. If not there wouldn't be any line at all something has made a line come up.

Bailey hope your leg is feeling better

Will be thinking of you today dory 

Nat hope head is better

Pudding and Tassie big hello

Thank you all for being so kind.  I'm kind of more annoyed than anything. I think they left me too late to trigger. How did I lose all those follicles, especially the 18 and 22. It's just bad luck it didn't Fertilise. My consultant can only speak to me in phone or in person 10am Mon. He's not free any other time all of next wk, yesterday or today. I'm cross with that too. I'm wondering about going to a different clinic, fresh eyes on the situation. Maybe at least a consult. I'm not sure I'm done with all this yet. But I am wondering about donor eggs. My biggest fear is I will always think its my husband's child not mine. We talked about donor sperm and eggs but he said he'd then feel he had no part to play but he was open to consider it. Although, I'm still not there with DE. That's huge for me. 

Xx


----------



## NatW

Hi Antsy,

I think if you feel you're not ready to give up yet, then don't. I would definitely think about a different clinic though. I've already started to look at the possibility of cycling abroad if we have to. Is that something you might consider? I think you have a lot of questions that need answering though. Write anything down, so when you do speak to the Dr you're not forgetting anything, as I find they are very good at making you forget all the questions you have!

Dory, thinking of you today. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Stacey, definitely test again today, but wait a while before you do so you have nice concentrated wee (!) Best of luck to you.

Tassie, definitely ring your clinic asap to get more cyclogest. They should prescribe it for you.

Pudding, Bailey hello hope you're well 

AFM thank you for thinking of me ladies. My headache got steadily worse once I got home, but I was still so hungry so I ended up having my tea and falling asleep for 20 minutes, which took some of it away. But I woke up hungry again, so got myself something else to eat, but then that made me feel massively sick and my headache got worse again. I took myself to bed at 9 and fell asleep pretty much straight away, but then woke around midnight absolutely starving again! So had to get up and have something to eat as there was no way I was going to get back off if I didn't. I can only hope this hunger is a good sign, otherwise I have appeared to have turned into a massive piggy! Head is loads better this morning, but still feel a bit 'hungover' like I do when I've had a migraine. At least it's Friday and one day closer to OTD.

Big squishy hugs all round


----------



## NatW

Hi Stacey, any further news??


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks all. Just home from work. I went to the loo a couple of hours ago so will try hold off for a couple more and do a test and see what it says. I'll do the digital one in the morning too.

Antsy, there is no harm in having a consultation at another clinic, just to see if they have any different opinions, protocols etc.

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Stacey I have been waiting for news from you all day! 

No pressure babes you wait till you are ready, just want you to know I'm rooting for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Stacey you have the patience of a saint, don't know how you've got through the day!  Keeping everything crossed for this evenings test. Did you call your clinic yet about the faint line?
xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks girls. I had to go to work today and didn't want to do it there! I think part of me doesn't want to do it again coz I still have a little bit of hope and doing a test may take that away. I didn't call the clinic but will need to call them tomo xx


----------



## bailey434

Dory!!     just read your diary  
xxx


----------



## Dory10

Thank you everyone, really means a lot to have your support  

Back from our 12 week dating scan and all is well, so happy, relieved and it hasn't really sunk in yet  

I had a real scare at first as Squirt was scrunched up like a hedgehog and we couldn't see anything but then she uncurled and there was her precious little heart beating away!  I was in awe of all her little features and how much more you can see at this stage.  I've had the NT test they measured the fluid in the neck today and I've had bloods so will get the results in 2-3 weeks.

I've even plucked up the courage to order some maternity jeans just so I have a change from leggings at the week ends.

Stacey - Sending you lots of luck    Those NHS tests are notoriously weak, I think digital ones give you the best answer as there is no interpretation of lines required  

Nat - All sounding like positive signs for you  

Antsy -    Do your clinic offer counselling based around using donor eggs or sperm?  Ours do and just thought it might be an option to explore your feelings with an impartial person.

Pudding, Bailey, Nikki - Hope you've all had good days and have a relaxing weekend ahead.

Lots of Love

Dory xxx


----------



## Dory10

Ahh thank you Bailey   xxx


----------



## Antsy

Quick one, re read my post. Not sure it got my message across. Wanted to be reassuring stacey and say my tests took a while to come up more than 3 mins Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

One word repeated many times........awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome!

I really can't explain how happy I am for you, after I read your post I also read your diary entry and burst into tears you must be so happy!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Thank you Pudding, 

I've had a few happy tears too but have to keep pinching myself that it is actually real!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Antsy

Dory, I am over the moon for you. What a journey and you got there. So so pleased.

Quick one as on my phone low battery.


----------



## Stacey84

I'm glad your scan went well Dory.

Looks like it's back to the negative board for me. Did a clear blue plus and it was negative. I just feel so sad and dreading the months we'll have to wait to try again. 

I wish you all the best for the future and thanks for all the support and advice these last few months, this has been an amazing thread.

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

I am so sorry honey, be good to yourself for the next few days.



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I am so sorry, I was really hoping it was good news for you       

Take some time over the weekend for you sweetie & know that we are all here for you
Xxxxx


----------



## NatW

Stacey so so sorry. Please do keep in touch hun xxx

Dory so pleased your scan went well. Do you have a due date now?


----------



## Antsy

Oh Stacey I'm so sorry. Is it a definite true answer. Why was there a faint line. 

If it is, such a shame. It's so gutting. Take care or like me eat a load of  delicious food with little or no nutritional value. I had a slice of victoria sponge after my breakfast!!! 

Lots of hugs 
Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Morning Ladies!

Little bit of advice please, woke up this morning feeling like I did way too any sit ups yesterday, any movement makes me ache, is this normal? have any of you had the same feeling?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, for the first couple of weeks my tummy was still really achey and stretchy like that kind of feeling you described, I found if I put my hands in the air I could really feel a pull under my bellybutton like I'd done a really hard session at the gym (even just closing the curtains I could feel it) But it's calmed down a bit now  

I went to the GP yesterday to 'book in' and she said that your body changes loads in the first 8 weeks, almost as much as it will (in terms of relaxing joints and stretching) for the whole 9 months which I thought was amazing!

How are you feeling? Queasiness has kicked in over here in the last few days, seems to be stronger in the evenings but haven't actually got to the point of being sick thankfully. 

Anyway hope that helps and lay off the sit-ups   
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Yeah I knew that marathon training was probably not the best idea think I will stick to the sofa in future!!!!

Every twinge or strange feeling freaks me out but then my mum pointed out if nothing was happening I would be freaked out so I guess I can't win!

No sickness here yet actually would really like to have it as a reassurance thing but it still may be too early for me, think I am bout two weeks behind you babes so you are blazing my trail!!

I was absolutely starving yesterday! I made a massive fruit salad and ate most of it myself! We ordered pizza for dinner as I really wanted it and I was like an eating machine, usually I leave a little left over and snack on it later, gross to some I know but cold pizza is the best! Well not last night in fact I tried to eat DHs as well he wasn't best pleased!

Im still craving fizzy drinks, I can't stop thinking about a cold glass of pepsi with the bubbles popping and fizzing away! Oh no the pop porn is back!!!!!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah the queasiness has literally just come on in the last 2 days so look out for it in about 10 days for you    Have ordered some of those acupressure wrist bands to see if they help at all as they are really cheap. 

I know what you mean about symptoms, I am continually analysing. I seem to be alternating between extreme hunger and then not really knowing what I want to eat, keep looking in the cupboards for inspiration but nothing is happening. Have really gone off milk so am trying to find ways to sneak it in (had porridge for breakfast) to make sure I'm getting enough calcium. Yesterday I ate and then my stomach was growling like I'd not eaten for days!

I'm still on the fizzy water to substitute fizzy drinks but would LOVE a diet coke, ice cold....oooohhhhh!!!  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

My mouth literally watered at what you wrote about the diet coke! Oh no it's getting worse!

I got all paranoid about UTIs yesterday, I had a couple in a row a good few years ago and in hot weather I am more suceptible so im drinking as much water as I possibly can especially as it has been so hot! But the water is getting very boring!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hi everyone, sorry I've not posted in a couple if days. Been busy with work and so tired when home.

Dory - I'm over the moon for you! I've been thinking of you. Must have been such. An amazingly happy time. Now you can properly start to enjoy being pregnant and plan!

Antsy - was so sorry to hear your news. Glad you are still on for it and thinking of different ideas. Definitely try a different clinic if you feel they may have done something to contribute as you won't trust them next time.

Stacey - oh hon I'm so sorry for you, sorry I wasn't around to respond when you were going through it. Really felt for you reading your posts. It's so hard. Get some good rest this weekend.

Nat - all your symptoms you've posted about recently sound like ones I've had recently so sounds good to me.

Bailey & Pudding - I have had really bad queasiness and hunger for over a week until this week when it's subsided a little or I may just be used to constantly feeling queasy. Had some uterus stretching cramps which is scary but reassuring. Thinking of arranging a scan at about 9 weeks as with symptoms subsiding it makes you paranoid.

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Stacey - I'm so sorry    We're all still here for you but completely understand if you need some time away to get your head together after this, it certainly becomes all consuming, hoping your wait for your next steps isn't too long xxx

Pudding - I've had stretches, twinges, aches all the way through from 2ww.  The GP, midwife, nurse, sonographer and consultant have all reassured me it's just my body changing, womb stretching, ligaments relaxing but it still worries me.  I've had a few strange ones as if they are coming from within my belly button.  

Bailey - My morning sickness has been more like afternoon and evening queasiness, it started about 6+3 and was worst from 7-9 weeks then it eased off a bit and since 10 weeks has been very hit and miss and only if I'm very hungry or tired.  I've never actually been sick and found if I could eat something - toast, crisps or a biscuit it helped.  I have a tin of digestives in my classroom  

Nikki - Go for the scans, they have been the only thing that have offered any reassurance for me.

Antsy - Cake for breakfast sounds fab  

Afm - Thank you everyone for all the good wishes, it still all feels like a dream.  I met one of my oldest best friends this morning and told her, she had no idea we were even cycling so she was happily shocked and burst into tears!  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory - how exciting for you to be able to tell people and be confident about it.

Does anyone know if swimming is ok at 7 weeks. May go today feel exhausted but like I haven't exercised in so long as I've been afraid to.

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I'd like to know when swimming is ok too if anyone knows? I know it's something to do with a protective lining that forms around the cervix to minimise infections but don't know when it's safe from?
xx


----------



## bailey434

I've done a quick Google search and it seems that the cervical seal is in place from around 7 weeks so should be ok after about that time & everything else seems to say it's ok. I'll try & remember to ask at my scan on Monday but I think you/we would be ok as long as you take it easy & not push yourself too much 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks Bailey, I'm slightly over 7w now. I didn't know about the seal. Read things which say yes fine and should be doing exercise but more generally when pregnant rather than early on. Yes let me know what they say Monday and of course massive good luck. Enjoy seeing your little circle!! Xx


----------



## tassie

*Dory10*, that's awesome news!!!!!   

*Stacey84*, sorry to hear that, as *Dory10* said - hoping your wait for your next steps isn't too long... Be thinking of u...

*Pudding34*, my nurses did say if I'm doing exercise I need to doit moderately. So do take it easy.

*bailey434*, yes do ask ur nurse before going to swimming but like u said, on google it did say after 7 weeks u can swim. Hope ur scan goes well for u on Mon.

Afm, just baking banana chip choc cake as I'm goin to my mothers tonight for dinner. They only live about 45/1hr away... Just hope I can keep my mouth shut till I make it to 3 months before announcing the news. It's gonna be hard keeping the news from my mum and two sisters that I am close with. 
Tmrw is my bday, did have plans but might be spending the day at my sis in law, as my 5 month old niece is in hospital due to urine infection. .

So if I'm not replying sooner. Please know I'm thinking of you ladies xox


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

I apologise, my sense  of humour doesn't always come across right over text! 

I have done hardly anything, definitely no sit ups! Most energetic thing I have done this week was go to the supermarket with my mum, and I wasn't even allowed to push the trolley!

DH has me on sofa rest most of the time, save for when we have to go for a walk after my crinone and he has only just started letting me hold our older dogs lead, she is very gentle and just trots along (well unless she sees one of the enemy, a cat!)

Part of me wants to do more but then part of me knows I wouldn't forgive myself if something went wrong, I'm so worried all the time about something going wrong and I want this baby so much that taking it easy for a bit longer isn't the end of the world!

I'm lucky because I work as a consultant and I don't actually have any work on right now as I dialled it all down before I started treatment so I can relax as much as I need to, speaking of which I had a lovely nap on the sofa this afternoon, DH was happy because he watched the footie without complaint!

I've been feeling a bit negative today I don't really know why I just wish I could have more blood tests to know everything is okay but then again will that really help me? I over analyse everything and I guess I won't know until the first scan and as that is early we still may not see a heartbeat so it still may not settle my mind!

Sorry for being a bit miserable!

Pudding
X


----------



## Antsy

Hello ladies,

Pudding I am sorry you are having a bad day today.  It is hard to stay positive about it all the time and only natural to have days when you feel like this.  I think you just have to distract yourself.

I am just popping on really to tell you all what happened to my follicles.  I managed to get a cancellation and see my consultant yesterday.  My oestrogen level dropped on Monday but the other level that says when you are about to ovulate did not.  So it is likely the eggs in the follicles were not up to the job and collapsed hence the drop in oestrogen.  He said unfortunately my low AMH is most likely to blame.  I remember now that I had no discharge before EC and I didn't feel heavy in my ovaries like I normally do. I do recall thinking have I ovulated but dismissed it at the time.  So it all my sense now and although not the best news it has helped me to understand.  

He said my chances are low but he would back me if I wanted to go again.  He is going to start me on different meds and protocol.  The earliest I can go is mid Aug.  So now I am thinking what to do, I have some thinking time but not lots.  Of course DE is there too.  It's hard as I have got pregnant before with my own eggs but I need to think.  Just to add to everything I have been asked to do jury service in Aug!!  I am going to see if I can defer it for a year otherwise I really will have run out of time.

Anyway, I will pop in and check how you all are doing.  Thanks for being so kind and understanding.


----------



## Antsy

Oh yes, forgot to say, yes *Nat* we have just recently thought about going abroad. I am from Cyprus originally, although I was born here, so wondered if I ever, ever did DE whether going to Cyprus I would get a Cypriot woman. This might mean I get to at least have some of my heritage! Thoughts are everywhere and up in the air with me at the moment. I am mainly trying not to get too angry with my clapped out ovaries xx


----------



## NatW

Sending big hugs to you Antsy and Pudding   

Antsy, at least you have some answers now, even if they're not the best ones. I'm really sorry you've had to go through what you have, I just wish there was some kind of magic wand we could buy and wave it over our tummies without having to go through all this hassle. Cyprus or Greece might be a good option for you though if you do want a change of scenery!

Pudding, sorry you're having a down day. Keep resting up and let DH look after you.

Hello Bailey, Nikki, Dory, Tassie, Sara, Pumpkin and anyone else!

Not much to report from me today. I'm debating whether or not to test tomorrow as it was 8dp 5dt I got my positive last time... I'm also really afraid to test!
Good signs - sore knockers, hunger mixed with queasiness, frequent peeing, feeling tired, sensitive to smell
Bad signs (?) I've not had any major period like pains, which is really freaking me out as I had them quite badly on my 3 negative cycles and my 1 positive cycle! I've had a few twinges, but that's it. I'm wondering if it's because my ET went so smoothly this time. In fact I didn't feel a thing, whereas they normally have to tip me into a funny position to get them in!

I also had a very naughty dream last night! It was great especially while we've been instructed no nookie for now  I've read that this is possibly a positive sign too? 

The 2WW really does drive you mad doesn't it? Reading so much into every little thing. Oh well, only 3 days to go!


----------



## Dory10

Nikki and Bailey - I was advised by the consultant not to swim until 14 weeks when I went for my scan on Friday.  Initially they'd said wait until after the 8 week scan then said 12 weeks and now it is 14 weeks.  He explained that until 12-14 weeks the ovaries are still playing a major role in hormone production for the baby and particularly after IVF they are still enlarged and settling down.  In my case they also identified that a couple of follicles had filled up with blood, on 8 week scan, so they didn't want to aggravate my ovaries anymore than necessary.  I'd leave it until your scan and ask them to check your ovaries to see if they are still enlarged or settling.  I love to swim but am goling to be good and do as he says and leave it a couple of weeks.

Pudding - Sorry to hear you're feeling down   

Antsy - Glad you managed to get a cancellation with your consultant and have some answers for what happened.  As for the jury service I'm sure if you'd already started treatment they'd let you off.  On a plus note apparently treatment in Greece/Cyprus can be cheaper than UK even when you factor in flights and accommodation.

Nat - Stay strong for OTD if you can    not long to go now.

Tassie - I hope you are having a lovely birthday and that your niece is on the mend.

Hope everyone else is well  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning ladies! I caved and tested. I was going bonkers! So I did a FR and the second line came up straight away, so I have my BFP! I'm so happy, but also so nervous. I really hope this is the one! Eeeek!

Happy Birthday Tassie


----------



## noodlehead

Oh no Dory - I went swimming yesterday. I was really pleased I did as it totally cleared my headache which I constantly have. Now i'm scared. What could swimming do wrong and why don't they say this on the stupid internet! Oh I should have waited. I was going to go again today but not now. Eeeek

Pudding - I keep having those days. Its not too long before your scan now, but unfortunately i've gone back to feeling the same even after my scan when for the first few days after I was happy and confident. I'm going to arrange a 9 week scan too and then i'll have the NHS one around 12 weeks. It is a constant waiting game but keep trying to think if there has been no blood and you still have symptoms then the chances of things going wrong are so low.  

Nat - only 2 days. I'm an early tester as I can't handle it so i'm not one to talk but hang on in there one day at a time. Everything you say sounds totally like the proper symptoms and i didn't have major period pains but mild dull ache on 2 or 3 days. I'm very hopeful for your given everything you've said.  

Tassie - happy birthday! Hope you had fun last night!

Antsy - glad you have some answers for what they are worth. Take a bit of time for what feels right for you. If you've had BFP with your own before then theres always a chance and may be they can do something about the issues now that they have identified the issues?! x


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - OMG OMG - i just knew it!!!!! It had to be with what you said!!! Congratulations honey thats amazing news!!!!!!!! Yipeeee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

OMG Nat fantastic news!!!! So happy for you!!     
xxxx


----------



## NatW

Thank you! Can't stop smiling! 

Nikki try not to worry about the swimming thing. I'm sure it'll be fine, but maybe don't go again until you speak to your Dr xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat congratulations!           

So so happy for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks Nat. I can't stop smiling for you either. So happy for u x


----------



## Antsy

Brillian news Nat, so happy for you


----------



## tassie

Thanks ladies for bday wishes   

My family got me a fresh cream bday cake (egg free), had a slice and got leftover cake and Im contemplating whether to have another slice 

And *NatW*, that's brilliant news. Very happy for you 

*Pudding34*, I hope ur feeling ok now and alot better than yest.

*Antsy*, I do hope u have the answer you looking for 

Another question ladies? Those who had BFP, did u experience any brown discharge??

I went toilet this morning, as I wiped (sooorrry tmi) it had some on the tissue... Then I went to toilet again an hour later, another brown discharge. And just about 15 mins ago, nothing... So what could it be ladies?  ... Im fretting about it. Trying to think positive. If only...


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

Happy Birthday Hun!

Are you using crinone pessaries? 

I had brown almost black discharge on these and my research told me that this was normal and to be expected with crinone as it aggravates the cervix!

It's stopped now and I just get white discharge.

Hope that helps sweetie, enjoy the cake, you are eating for two remember!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

Thanks *Pudding34*

I'm using cyclogest pessaries but I use it at the back... 

I've been getting white discharge even during 2ww until today, it just brown... I just sincerely hope it's nothing. 

How long did urs last for? Not too long i hope and I do hope ur right...


----------



## Stacey84

Hi girls, on phone so can't do a long post.

Congrats Nat, so happy for you. I'm glad this is your time.

Happy birthday Tassie.

For those that have BFNs before - how long after stopping the pessaries til you had a period? I'm not sure when to expect it coz I bled early last cycle. Thanks for all the kind words. Hoping to try again in sept / oct

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie*
It was just over a week, had an isolated bit yesterday which freaked me out but it didn't come back so I'm hoping it was nothing! I think we all have a little left over blood after transfer and all the messing about down there as long as it stays brown it's okay!

(BTW my Ipad keeps wanting to make your name Tastiest!)

*Stacey* I bled early on my first cycle however on my FET which was a chemical I stopped the drugs and got my period within a day or so from recollection but I think everybody differs depending on your natural cycle and what drugs you are on, there is no normal with IVF!

Question for you all, does the Travelodge advert annoy anybody else or is it just me?

"Take the kids, leave the kids, make more kids"

Goddamnit! why didn't we think of going and staying at a Travelodge when we were TTC naturally it's clearly the answer according to the stupid advert!

Sorry just saw the dumb advert again and needed to get that off my chest, feel much better now!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

Lol *Pudding34*, I haven't watch the advert but judging by what your saying it would prob annoy me. 

Thanks for that *Pudding34*, the nurse did say I may experience some bleeding but if it bleeds heavily then call them again. So I just it doesn't come to that stage. 

And *Stacey84*, for my first cycle I had BFN as I bled on 7dp3dt for a week. I had to continue to take the pessaries until OTD and when I got the result I was told to stop. Then 2 weeks later I had my period and was back on track for monthly period. But like Pudding34 said, everyone's different. And thanks for the wishes.


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I had a short (but quite heavy & painful) bleed the day after stopping taking the cyclogest and then my 'normal' AF was about 32 days later which was late for me but apparently can take a while to get back to your normal cycle. Hope that helps
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Tassie - sounds like it's ok if brown but I'd call your clinic tomorrow morning just to run it by them and at least you know what to do if it happens again. Must be scary for you. 

Stacey - I bled early but I know they can cause a delay to your period so prob depends how it reacts with your body but I think they say if you still don't get a period after a week you should test again just to be sure x

Pudding - damn why wasn't that travelodge advert on for the last 4 years, for £50 it could have saved thousands and all the anguish! Too little too late. At least we know for next time...not seen it but sounds annoying! 

Xx


----------



## tassie

Yeah I am gonna call the clinic tmrw esp I need a refill of cyclogest pessaries.


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks all. I don't have periods naturally so not sure what will happen.  Last time I bled early and nurse said I might have another bleed about a month later but I didn't. I had cramps last night so expecting AF today then hopefully I'll get my follow up appointment in next few weeks so I can start back on the HRT to have a bleed and then start all over again.

Pudding, you should write and complain about their insensitivity - they might give you a free months stay!


----------



## Pudding34

Having a bit of a panic this morning ladies, I have had a pain on my left side when I breathe in deeply and I had some browny/red discharge this morning.

I was feeling really constipated and so followed my accupunturist so advice on just sitting in the toilet and letting it happen (sorry if TMI), some straining was involved, (again sorry for TMI) and when I wiped there was browny/red discharge.

I called DH in and he said it was brown but it looked a bit more red than the previous discharge I had.

So now I am freaking out, we have talked about maybe getting a mother HCG test done but will that really help me or will I over analyse that as well?

So I'm going to try and relax and see what happens over the course of the morning.

I am quite literally petrified right now, I want this baby so very much that the thought of losing it now is incomprehensible.

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - I'm sorry to hear you are going through that again. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about as people have spots of blood for all sorts of reasons in pregnancy and it's fine. Call your clinic as soon as it opens and see what they suggest. Hopefully they can give you some reassurance. When is your scan?  

Bailey - really really good luck with your scan this morning. I'm off for my few days by the seaside but will be checking in but if u don't hear from me, it'll be the coverage.  

I'll be thinking of both of you and Tassie.

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## NatW

Pudding, put your feet up today and do as little as possible, just to be on the safe side. If you still find you're having red blood on wiping give your clinic a call. They may want to see you just to check things over. How many weeks are you now? I know it's not easy, but try and keep calm as getting anxious won't help. I know it's easier said than done, but try and relax sweetie.

Same for you Tassie. If you're still having bleeds, just rest up as much as you can.

Stacey, I'm really sorry I can't advise as on all my negative cycles I bled before OTD and it was pretty much like a normal period. Plus it's also quite a while ago now, so memory is a bit hazy.

Bailey, good luck this morning. Let us know how you get on!

Love and squishy hugs to everyone   

AFM I'm just utterly exhausted! xx


----------



## Antsy

Oh pudding and tassie  rest up and call your clinics. When this happened to me they weren't concerned until it and only if it turns red. I'm keeping positive for you both. 

stacey I bled 3 days after stopping cyclogest. Proper period.

At work so quick post Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Little update

Still all clear and no more discharge which is good!

I called my NHS clinic and they basically said nothing we can do, in fact the nurse I spoke to actually said "nature takes over" and we have to "keep our fingers crossed" that was very comforting, thanks for that! 

I think the pain in my side may have been trapped wind! At least I am hoping that that is what it is! I've had burping and farting since the TWW so maybe in just paranoid!

So scared, DH tells me to stop worrying like it's just that easy, and in his head I guess it is but I'm feeling every twinge and panicking every time I go to the toilet!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Oh god ladies I think my dream is over once again.

About half an hour ago I went to the loo and I had bright red blood in my underwear more in the toilet and when I wiped.

I have called my NHS clinic and they have said just carry on with drugs and hope for the best, they have, after a lot of begging, agreed to do an early scan on Friday but that seems like a million years away right now.

I also called my private consultants secretary who spoke to my consultant she said that I should stop the aspirin and claxane as they are thinning my blood and this could be why I am bleeding so bright red.

I have heard of people that bleed and it's all okay but on top of the cramps and my general feeling of doom and gloom over the weekend Im really not holding out much hope right now.

Pudding
X


----------



## Antsy

pudding. I really hope it is the medication.

Yes, lots of people bleed in pregnancy. The doctor I saw said she bled through both hers.

It's very upsetting though. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the support Antsy, it means a lot,I a truly going out of my mind right now vering between hysterical crying and shocked frozen silence.

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding, I'm so sorry. Try not to lose hope. Definitely stop the aspirin though. Get plenty of rest and hopefully it won't be anything serious. I've heard of so many ladies having bleeds and still carrying on their pregnancies, so I really hope this is the case for you.


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Nat I truly hope so too!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh Pudding I'm so sorry to hear you are bleeding, praying that it is nothing and glad they have got you in for an early scan. Literally don't do anything and get those feet up  

I'm just back from my scan and it's TWINS!! To say I'm shocked is an understatement! 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey congratulations darling!


Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding when they did my scan it took ages for them to say anything at all and then she said "congratulations it's twins" and then she said I have a small haemotoma too which was what she was looking at and she said I might get some bleeding from this and not to worry (I have read this on other boards too) so maybe that could be a possibility with you too especially if you had been straining?     I really hope so for you
xxxx


----------



## NatW

Congratulations Bailey! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh god do you think the straining could have caused this, I was feeling so bloated and uncomfortable that when things finally started to happen I took advantage of it and pushed to get it over with! 

So scared I have done the wrong thing !

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

No I just mean that maybe cos of the straining (and I think we can all say we've done that at some point so far!) that it might have moved any bleeding through a bit quicker. Is it easing up at all? How many weeks are you at the moment about 5?
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I will be six weeks tomorrow.

It's not coming out on the pad I have on but I'm lying down so that could just be gravity, some wipes are very pale and some are a bit darker.

I'm so scared and am now just feeling numb to be honest!

I'm so sorry to be so miserable when you are so happy I'm being a real party pooper aren't I?!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding, we all love you and want the best possible outcome for you. You are definitely not a party pooper!

xxx


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*, like *NatW* said, there are many ladies having bleeds and carrying on their pregnancies. So I too hope this is the case for u. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to cry and bring emotions down. Think positive cos that's what I'm doing. I haven't had brown discharge since yest and I'm hoping that be the last of it but I have a feeling it won't be. I just have to take it from there and agree with what *NatW* said. I know its long way away but I hope ur scan goes well this Fri. Be thinking of u 

I called the hospital to inform them about the brown discharge, she said its normal and to collect my pessaries tmrw.

*bailey434*, thats fab news!!!!


----------



## Pudding34

*NatW* your post made me cry you, are so sweet and I love you all too!

*Tassie * I'm trying really hard to stay positive, the bleeding has lightened off now and is only a pale pink smear when I wipe and I am holding on to the possibility that this was just a bleed and not the end of our dream again!

Pudding
X


----------



## Antsy

Great news Bailey, bet you weren't expecting that 

Tassie glad you're ok and discharge stopped.

Pudding I keep thinking of you. The emotions you describe are how I felt. It's a horrible place to be but I am still feeling and being positive for you.Rest up and distract yourself as much as possible  xx


----------



## Antsy

Great so pleased it has slowed down pudding. I feel like Nat, we are all comrades in this together. One hurts we all pull together to support them.


----------



## BUFFYBOXER

Pudding please stay positive I bled from 4 weeks till 18 weeks and I mean red clotty blood almost every day docs never ever knew why but I just put myself on complete bed rest only got up to go the loo it was hell but got my little fighter at the end so positive thinking please my lovely lady! Xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Antsy* you don't know how much your support means to me!

Thank you *BUFFYBOXER* I'm sorry you went through all that it must have been really scary, I so happy for you that it all worked out and you got your little miracle!

I hope you don't mind if is so but was the bleeding continuous or did it come and go? Was it bright red and flowing or spotting like discharge?

If it was more serious than a just a bleed do you think that it would have continued to progress and get heavier instead of lightening off, it so pretty much just a light pink watery smear now.

I spoke to another nurse at my NHS clinic who suggested calling my local EPAU (the other nurse I spoke to said don't bother calling them they won't see you as it's too early to see anything) which I have just done, they have said they can see me tomorrow, they will assess the situation and may do bloods or a scan but can't guarantee me a scan.

Pudding
X


----------



## Sarapd

Pudding - my friend bled a lot from about 6 weeks and was told to prepare for a miscarriage of both twins. The twins are now five months old so bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the end.
Rest up and try and stay positive.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Just realised that sounds negative but what I'm trying to do is give you a success story to focus on.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Pudding34

Don't worry Hun I read it in a positive light, bleeding that goes on to be a successful pregnancy is reassuring!

I just went to the loo and thought I had clots when I wiped but I think it might just have been blood soaked crinone discharge.

Im dreading doing my pessary this evening as I know the applicator will be covered in blood when I remove it and it will destroy me all over again!

I'm desperately trying to cling on to the hope that it's all going to be okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*, I really do hope they can fit in a slot tmrw for a scan, not just for blood test....

Us ladies will be praying for u and sending positive vibes ur way. And do keep us updated xox 

And thanks *Antsy*.


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks *Tassie*

The woman I spoke to at the EPAU was almost rudely clear that a scan may not be appropriate and I understand that sometimes it's not but if it can't hurt the baby what's the damage if it shows a clot that has bled and gives us some reassurance!

I guess they have to be careful of women going along just for reassurance scans when there is nothing wrong but then again who would do that?

Feeling very fuzzy headed after all the tears today, know there will be more before bedtime and just praying I get some sleep tonight!

I did start to wonder what if I had called EPAU earlier could I have got in today but then again from what I have read online putting your feet up and resting can be very beneficial if it is just a bleed so perhaps my sofa confinement was the best way to go!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

I've missed so much from my last post.

Nat - Huge Congratulations on your BFP    

Bailey - Twins, I bet you are over the moon, lovely news and so happy your scan went well.  I was writing my date on the board in school this morning and thought today is Bailey's scan day  

Pudding - Big hugs    Bless you I know how scary times like these are and how unhelpful and seemingly uncaring some hospital staff are at these times, the way that they say things could be worded in a much more sympathetic way.  Really wish I had a crystal ball for you, keep talking to your little one, imagine your womb bathed in healing white glowing light and your heart beating with your baby's - very scatty I know but it will help you feel you are doing everything you possibly can.  I hope the time from now until tomorrow passes quickly for you so that you can go to EPAU and find something out.  Sending you lots of positive energy   , love and hugs xxx  Also not that I would ever condone tweaking the truth - if you had severe pain to one side and pain in your shoulders the EPAU would have to scan to rule out ectopic pregnancy...

Tassie - Hoping you ok .

Love and hugs to everyone else  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Keep us posted Pudding. Thinking of you. I know how scary it is. Unfortunately my bleeding didn't end well, but I was also in excruciating pain with it, so we knew something wasn't right. 

AFM I'm determined not to moan about any aspect of my pregnancy, but I'm not sure I can cope with the hunger! It's ridiculous. I actually started shaking from hunger just before I left work. I managed to have a biscuit which helped a bit. And my sense of smell is crazy too. But I'm going to enjoy it  I am just nervous about getting to scan this time though...


----------



## BUFFYBOXER

Pudding mine was dark red flow at first continuing everyday for a week then it started to get lighter I had a scan at 5 w 2 d and saw the heartbeat but didn't know where all the blood was coming from they were even baffled as they seen how much red blood there was on the internal thingy they use glad u have an earlier scan for peace of mind xx


----------



## BUFFYBOXER

Pudding why don't u use the back door for the pessery? I did x


----------



## Dory10

Nat - I have secret stashes of food at work, my special biscuit tin in the classroom, my cheese collection and olives in the fridge, my bread for toast...  I'm sure if the staff didn't know they'd soon guess.  As for the smells, we have a really smelly cleaner and I can smell him from miles away!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Pudding, how are you doing? Sorry I have been out this afternoon but please don't think you are bringing anyone down! Like Nat said we all look after each other and go through whatever each are going through. Can you use the back door for the crinone? I haven't had that type so not sure if you can use both entrances like you can with cyclogest. Hopefully they will get you in tomorrow at the EPAU  

Thanks for the wishes, I am still getting my head around it all really, my Mum has completely freaked out (not in a particularly great way) and so my sister fielded the rest of the call as didn't really want to hear any negative stuff from her when I had only just heard there were two of them in there! I'm hoping it was the shock  

Dory/Nat I've just stocked up at the supermarket with snacks/biscuits etc to cover nausea/hunger!
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Crinone says Vaginal use only so no option!

Not sure I could put it up the back door to be honest! The nurse has to do my back door painkiller at EC for me !

It's so exciting that you are having twins honey, your mum was probably just in shock it's a lot for anybody to do but I think you will handle it perfectly! Granted we don't know each other in real life but I know how supportive and caring you have been to me on here over the last few months and if that is anything to go by you will sail through it all! I'm sure once she realises that negativity isn't the best way forward she will shape up and be back onboard and ready to support you! 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw bless you Pudding. My sister has been great and am very glad she was at the scan with me and not my Mum based on the reaction! 

I reckon just go really gentle with the crinone tonight and maybe leave it as late as you can (unless it has to be at a certain time). I bet you haven't eaten much today cos of being stressed and upset but try and eat something and keep those feet up. Although you may not feel like it what about a listen to the positive affirmations thing? Subconsciously it might help even if you don't feel like it helps on the outside  
xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Pudding, read your post earlier but wasn't able to respond, but was thinking of you. Glad you have been able to get an appointment for tomorrow, I hope it all goes well and puts your mind at rest. If it's easing up already that sounds like a good sign. Fingers crossed the bleeding will continue to fade away.

Congrats Bailey! That is such exciting news! It must be a lot to take in, but such good news.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, AF turned up this morning and I've bad stomach cramps all day. First thing I did when I got home from work was put my pjs on and now resting on the sofa for the rest of the night, and hope it eases up tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

I have to do it between 5 & 7 pm so rule of thumb I do it at 6pm!

I was a good girl and ate lunch and I was actually baking cookies when the bleeding began so I instructed DH on how to get them out of the oven and I had some of them this afternoon!

DH is going to sort out dinner so I can keep my feet up!

I'm so glad you had your sister there to share the excitement of the scan, your mum will come round she is just worried about you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Stacey!

Def keep those feet up and relax, I love putting on the PJs early feels very naughty, in a good way, doesn't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

How are you feeling this morning Pudding?


----------



## Antsy

Thinking of you pudding. Hope all goes well today

Stacey hope period pain eased off. 

Bailey, is it all sinking in...how brilliant

Hi to everyone else hope all ok. 

I'm back to work today, boo. This has not been my week. My best friend announced on Sun she's going to live in Vancouver. She has an off on relationship with man who is moving there. She keeps breaking up with him and getting back so didn't think she would go. Pleased for her but I need her here


----------



## Pudding34

No more bleeding in the night or this morning just brown crinone discharge.

Feeling really down and I have had bubbly feelings bordering on pain on my left side so now afraid it may be ectopic.

Leaving soon for EPAU so hopefully will have some answers one way or another later on although I am petrified of what they will say.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding we are all with you this morning and   that is goes well

Hi antsy, I think it might take the full 9 months to sink in to be honest but am surprisingly calm, everyone else's reactions are quite funny, most kind of stumbling over their words and lots of 'wows' repeated many times!  

Hope it goes ok at work, it's always hard going back but hopefully they will be sensitive but tale it at your own pace. Sorry to hear about your friend moving countries,  it's hard when people make such big decisions who are big parts of your life. I suppose you could think of it as a good holiday destination for the future though once she's settled in?   let us know how you get on today
Xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies!

So we spent all morning at the EPAU.

The ruled out an ectopic which i was getting really worried about as i had that pain on my left side and they couldnt tell me what it was however since i had the internal scan it seems to have eased off, very weird!

The did a scan and saw a gestational sac and a yolk in the uterine cavity but couldnt see the embryo. 

They said that this wasnt unusual as it is still early and also the gestational sac was measuring at 5 and a half weeks instead of 6 weeks they said that this is also not unusual and doesnt necessarily mean that the embryo stopped growing at 5 and a half weeks it could just be a slow developer.

They also saw a bleed next to the gestational sac which the sonographer referred to as an implantation bleed, she said that this was most likely the cause of the bleed but as with everything else they said they cant be sure!

I have the scan on friday at my clinic so we will hopefully know more then.

Ive not had anymore bleeding only more brown crinone discharge which is just old blood if it is brown right?

I got a lecture from the doc about "putting myself first" and "not concentrating on the pregnancy" oh okay then ill just do that shall I!

How can anybody expect us after all we go through to just forget about what is going on! 

Gonna take it easy this week and im tucked up on the sofa with my pups right now!

I want to take this opportunity to thank you all for all your lovely well wishes and for thinking of me I really appreciate it and appreciate you all!

Pudding
x


----------



## NatW

Pudding I've been waiting all day for an update from you! I'm glad you've got some reassurance. Yes brown blood is old blood.

Of course you're going to be concentrating on the pregnancy, what a silly thing to say! But on the other side of it, yes, do look after yourself too. Plenty of rest and relaxation. Watch something that will make you laugh.


----------



## bailey434

Great news pudding,  my phone has been on my hip all day waiting for news.  That's good that they saw the sac & yolk & that they hopefully had a reason for a bleeding and it's not ectopic.  So now you just have to get through to next Friday lady. LOTS of positive thinking and affirmations I think along with rest. So glad it is good news   
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey and Nat you are both such a sweeties!

I know it was good news so far as it ruled out the possibility of an ectopic but the dates are still worrying me a bit!

Pudding
x


----------



## bailey434

I've been told that measurements in the early days are quite hit & miss so I really would try not to worry & hopefully will be much clearer next week
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Pudding my best friend just called and was asking how you were doing & said to hang in there  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - So glad they scanned you today and that everything is in the right place and looking as it should for this stage.  Even at my 10 week scan the matron in EPAU said that anything up to a week either way was normal for 1st trimester so measuring a few days behind is perfectly normal, she said that if they scan a few hours later after you've walked about or been for a wee the baby can measure completely differently.  Also the fact they can see a reason for the blood is a very good sign.  The pain in your side was probably your ovaries as they'll still be swollen from stimming.  Sending you lots of   for Friday.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey* ahhhh that is so sweet, tell your friend I said thanks!

*Dory* thank you Hun, I think the EPAU has to be careful not to get your hopes up so they have to remain neutral, all they could say to me was this is what it is and we have no control over it! That didn't help to be honest but I've calmed down a lot now I am home I had a nice nap with my big puppy (little puppy was just too exited so had to go upstairs to work with DH) my mum is going to come over tomorrow to see me and wait on me hand and foot, her words not mine!

Question - do I go to the wedding we have on sat or not, it's a 2 hour drive away and it's not in a hotel where we could get a room for a lie down or anything like that, the doc said "live your life" which I guess means go but I just don't know! The bride is an old friend who would totally understand if I called and explained, what do you think?

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*, that is great news. I have been thinking about u all day. Praying that it's nothing serious. So yaay good news. 

It's up to u how u feel. If u do happen to go? Wear something comfortable. If not? Then like u said, speak to ur friend. Give it a couple days before u make a decision. Cos u never know, goin to the wedding might take ur mind of things esp a day or two u were goin out of ur mind. But for now just relax and enjoy eating for 2 and let ur DH do all the work lol.


----------



## NatW

Pudding it's a difficult one. Can you rest in the car on the journey? Make sure you're sat down as much as possible if you do go xx


----------



## Antsy

Pleased all is ok pudding. Quick one as very tired and just managed to get online


----------



## NatW

Morning all.

Just checking in to see how Pudding is this morning? Hope all is well xxx.

AFM the nausea has well and truly hit this morning. All I want to eat is salt and vinegar crisps and nothing else. I wasn't quite expecting to feel sick this early on, I certainly didn't last time! But I have to say this time has been completely different to last time, so hopefully it's all good! Fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm last night. DH made me go to bed at 9pm then proceeded to shout at the TV because of the football, so I ended up getting up again!

Hope everyone else is well.

xxx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I'm the same but not with salt & vinegar crisps! I'm nauseaus on and off all day and just don't know what I want to eat so my stomach is growling but I don't feel like eating cos of the nausea. Off any strong flavours & favouring plain carbs like bread & pasta. I had 2 half hour naps yesterday, not sure how I'm going to cope when back at work! ! Off to see midwife tomorrow to do whatever you do with midwives! Not sure if there is anything I should be asking particularly?
xx


----------



## NatW

I don't know what to suggest Bailey! Hopefully the midwife will answer any questions you didn't know you had  

Get your naps in now, for sure. Have you got the facility to lay down anywhere in your lunch break?

xx


----------



## bailey434

Well I'm off work at the mo until my leg can hold weight on it so not sure. I've got some anti sickness bands from amazon (only about £3) so I thought worth a try, hoping they will help 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Sorry to hear you guys are suffering with the morning sickness, hope it eases off soon!

I've had no more bleeding, just the brown crinone discharge which is still brown due to the blood I had which is hopefully now only old blood!

I've not had anymore pain in my side which is good too, my stomach has that feeling of having done too any sit ups again, is this good news I just don't know, I'm over analysing again!

Been thinking about what the doc said about being selfish and taking care of myself, it's still silly if you ask me, I'm taking care of myself for the baby! So mission accomplished!

My mums coming over today to keep her eye on me!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Aw bless your mum, bet she is worried about you too. Glad no more bleeding & that the pain has subsided  
xx


----------



## tassie

I'm experiencing no symptoms at all. Except tiredness, but then again, I was always tired to begin with. Would love to get some pregnancy symptoms. 

Just a question ladies, I'm now 6 weeks, or so the calender says. I haven't done any naughty business with DH since ET. And I'm not goin to till 8 weeks for scan and take it from there.  

What I want to know is, do any of u ladies experience cramping in your sleep whilst getting "O". It comes out of nowhere in my sleep, its been goin on all this week but everytime I get "O", I stop it straightaway cos I dont know what it will do and not only that, I get really bad cramp like AF cramp when getting "O". So I want to know is that normal, how long will this cramp stays on everytime getting "O"?. And why does this occur?  .

It's that same feeling I have when I'm due for AF every month before goin through ivf. When I get "O", and have bad cramp afterward, that's when I know I'm due for period any time soon. So I'm hoping that is not the case now that I am pregnant.   

Anyway ladies, I would appreciate your inputs.

Other than that, have a lovely day. Off to do some retail shopping


----------



## NatW

Glad to hear things are getting better Pudding! I've been really worried about you too. Good on your mum for coming and looking after you that's lovely. I've been told any pains that feel like you have stitch are good pains and I've also been feeling like I've been doing too many sit ups too! It's a weird sort of tightness isn't it?

I still can't believe I'm feeling sick already. I'm wondering if it's in my head as I keep telling myself, 'it's too early'! I'm only 4 weeks 2 days after all! Mind you my sister suffered terribly with MS immediately. I don't know if it runs in families or not? My mum said she wasn't too bad. Anyway, it very much comes and goes at the moment, so I am managing to eat my lunch now. I've bought a few things to snack on now as well to hopefully keep it at bay.

Tassie, I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms at the moment. Everyone is different. You may hit a certain point and sickness just overwhelms you! Oh to wish to be sick, funny what IVF does to you!! I can't help with your other question though I'm afraid. We've been advised no nookie for the first few weeks and longer if you're at risk of miscarriage. Bless my DH he's not dared to be anywhere near me! The cramping may just be because the muscles are loosening up and orgasm obviously causes mild contractions so that might be it?

Enjoy your retail therapy though! xxx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Glad you're feeling a bit better today and that your mum is coming over for some tlc tomorrow.  As for the wedding I'm sure as long as you weren't standing for prolonged periods of time it would be fine but I'd say it's more about how you'd feel mentally if anything did happen afterwards - if you'd think it would have happened anyway then that's fine but if you'd be constantly thinking it was because you'd gone then I'd stay home.

Bailey - Hope all went well with the midwife  

Tassie - As Nat said it will just be mild contractions from the orgasm.  I was given the ok for dtd at our last scan but told to stop if any bleeding - I still don't feel up for any yet.


Hope everyone else is ok

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Dory* I think you are right,it's my peace of mind that's most important.

Another consideration is that we have the next scan on Friday and if they tell us bad news I won't be able to face it on sat!

Question for you all though, and I apologise in advance for once again bringing the group down, but if the worst had happened would I still be experiencing symptoms? My boobs have gotten sore again,my sense of smell is off the charts, I forced DH to go and wash his feet before he got into bed last night it was sooooooooooo gross! I still have that feeling like I have pulled a stomach muscle! And I am starving all the time!

I know only the scan can tell me anything and even that might not be able to tell us but any thoughts would be appreciated!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding sweetie, I know it's such a worrying time, but everything you've described does sound positive! Try and keep positive for the scan tomorrow.

I know some people stop 'feeling pregnant' when they have miscarried, but it's difficult to know as you will still have high levels of HcG in your system which causes the symptoms.

Were they able to detect the heartbeat at your last scan? Hopefully they will tomorrow and it will be nice and strong and they will put your mind at rest for a little while.

I do know exactly what you're going through hun. I'm terrified I'm not even going to get to scan again, but I'm trying to take each day as it comes.

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I know I am just clutching at straws really, Im so desperate for it to all be okay so hunting for a sign that tells me that even if there isn't one!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Try and enjoy being pregnant if you can. If the worst should happen you don't want to regret anything xxx


----------



## Pudding34

I didn't answer you other question on the heartbeat, they couldn't even see the embryo on Tuesday as I am measuring half a week behind what I should be so that is worrying me mostly!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

When I went for my scan on Monday the nurse asked if I had any symptoms and I said I was a bit queasy & about my smell being super sensitive & she said they were all positive signs so please try not to worry too much Pudding.  I think make the decision about the wedding after the scan tomorrow,  even if all is fine you may just feel the stress of this week has been too much & out for a quiet one or you may feel that once you know everything is looking good that you can relax (a bit!) & enjoy yourself. Only one more sleep honey  
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

It's not really fair tole avert till the very last minute though, if I tell her today perhaps she can fill the seats before sat!

We had 2 no shows on our big day (DH so feckless cousin) and I have never forgiven him stupid moron!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Does she know you are in treatment at the moment? If so could you explain what has happened & that you would like to know more before making the final decision. 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

No we haven't discussed it, she is an old friend and we don't see each other often!

I do think I should tell her the truth though it's only fair, if it wasn't her wedding it would be different but it's the biggest day of her life and for her to think that I have let her down for no reason would be unthinkable!

I don't really know many other people that are going but I will ask her to just say I have food poisoning if anybody I know is going!

On top of everything else we are still going to Ireland on Sunday, won't be energetic and I'll just be riding in the car or chilling at my Inlaws but add that to the whole wedding thing and I will be exhausted!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - As Nat and Bailey said, you symptoms sound like positive signs but the scan is the only thing that will give you real reassurance.  Please don't feel bad if you don't go to the wedding, at times like these you need to put you and your baby first.  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - wow so much has happened since ive been away. So sorry to hear what you've been going through. So glad the bleeding has stopped and you are still having symptoms. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow but as has been said with MC they seem to say people stop feeling preg so the fact you still very much are is a great thing. One more sleep for you and hopefully you'll have peace of mind that the bleed was from somewhere else as they said. I agree with Dory - wedding would be nice but if the worst was to happen and you would blame yourself for going, its not worth it. On the plus side, you have so much on your mind and be good for you to get a change of scenery. xxx    

Bailey - wow wee that is such amazing news!!! Twins yippppeeeeeeee!! I can imagine the reactions as whenI told the ppl i told about ivf, they seemed surprised that I would have 2 in! 2 is amazing!!    Its so reassuring to have the test behind you. I'm planning on booking another maybe next week. 

Nat - yeah symptoms got me surprisingly early and they are constant. I'm just used to feeling queasy, tired and bloated still. We went out for dinner for our anniversary last night while away and I looked about 6 months pregnant and it was painful bloat. I've not had acid before but wondered if it was that as it felt like acid burning by stomach. It was the one time i couldn't eat!!

Tassie - think if having o's you can contract and I read you will feel cramps afterwards. I'm steering clear at the moment although have been randomly waking up feeling saucy quite a bit, I suppose thats just another random symptom!

Dory - when are you planning on telling ppl the good news? Are you having any more scans first?

xxxx


----------



## noodlehead

Eeek just booked a scan for next tuesday 15/7. I'll be 1 day off 9 weeks. x


----------



## NatW

Good luck Nikki! I can't book my scan until I have another positive POAS for my clinic on Tuesday. So of course I've now convinced myself it won't be positive even though I've still got plenty of symptoms. Stupid brain!


----------



## noodlehead

Silly Nat brain!! Well its only natural to fear the worst. We all do it. Why do you need to POAS again at the clinic if you've already done it and it says positive. Thats a bit negative of them to make you do that. I tested 3 days in a row after my BFP and then again a few days later. xx


----------



## NatW

It's just their policy. I suppose it's to rule out any chemical pregnancies. I'd rather have a couple of blood tests rather than having to wait another week!


----------



## NatW

I'll probably do another POAS at the weekend for peace of mind xx


----------



## NatW

Good luck today Pudding! Let us know how you get on.

I'm freaking out today. I'm really worried I'm going to lose this pregnancy again. I'm trying to keep positive, but it's hard


----------



## Pudding34

Nat I'm going to give you the medicine that I am finding hard to swallow at the moment and you have to do as I say not as I do, okay!

Stay positive, you have lots of symptoms you have had no bleeding and there is every reason to believe that it will all be okay!

I know exactly how you feel sweetie so you know I'm not sitting in my ivory tower like fertile people do when they say "don't worry" but......................don't worry!

Big hugs Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thank you    I know I'm being silly, it's all these flipping hormones. Have you invented that time machine yet


----------



## Pudding34

Not yet but I watched the Back to the future movies the other day so I have some great ideas!  

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Good luck today pudding!!  

Nat is it anything specific that is freaking you out or 'just' all the hormones do you think?? I echo what pudding said though you need to start chanting a positive phrase or something similar to try and tune your baby brain into more positive thought processes  
xx


----------



## Antsy

Good luck today Pudding. Thinking positive for you


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Bailey and Antsy!

Woke up this morning feeling really scared, going to try to distract myself this morning as best I can!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Bailey, I think it started a little last night when I was thinking I still have to test again on Tuesday for the clinic, then when I woke this morning I didn't feel sick and I'd felt so sick yesterday. I ended up doing another POAS in the end and it was nice and strong so I've calmed down a bit, but I think because last time I thought everything was Ok and then I miscarried that I'm just feeling super anxious. I'm absolutely exhausted too so I'm sure that's not helping my state of mind. It's going to be a long 8 weeks until I get to that 12 week scan, but even longer till I get to the first scan IYKWIM!. Glad it's Friday today! 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Good luck today Pudding! Thinking of you.  

Nat - glad you did another reassuring test. Its a constant rollercoaster going through all this and it reeks havoc on your mind and body. Each hurdle just brings another to get over. The fact that you are exhausted is a greatly reassuring thing. Ive been so exhausted this morning i've not been able to go into work yet. Only just dragged myself up. Whilst it feels horrible, it is the best thing that can be happening for reassurance. Like Pudding said, if you have symptoms and you've not bled, try your best to keep positive as there is no reason to think otherwise. Just think you are being strong for your embie and it will give you additional protective power!! I'm very thankful its friday so enjoy a good relax knowing you are growing all sorts of lovely little organs! xxx

Bailey - you've got your midwife appt soon. I called them this morning but am waiting for them to call me. Worried my 12 wk scan will be at more like 14 wks. Are you planning a sneaky mid-scan test like me? I'm using a company called ultrasound direct, its £99 and they have them all over the country. I couldn't resist. Still can't believe you have twins, that is sooo exciting!! xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Nikki! That really made me smile about growing organs! That's a lovely thought. I'll hold on to that.

I think I'm just extra anxious because of my loss last time. I just really want to get to scan now and know what's going on in there! I am looking forward to the weekend though as I should be able to relax more and keep myself more occupied.

Pudding, any news yet? Hope all is well xx

Bailey, when is your midwife appt?


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quickie as I'm on my way home from the scan, 

The good news is that we have a heartbeat! We could hear it but we could see it on the screen!

But we aren't completely out of the woods yet,

The heartbeat was 105bpm and the fetal pole measured 3.1mm which the nurse said was a bit slow and small respectively, she wanted to see between 110-170bpm and 6mm or more.

But it has grown a lot since Tuesday when all we saw was the sac and the yolk.

She also said that a few days delay is not unusual and the measurements she mentioned are for seven weeks and so even if we were at 6w3d which is u likely given that the sonographer on Tuesday estimated 5.5 weeks that's still really early compared to the measurements for 7 weeks!

How on earth will I make it through to next scan when we get back from our trip? I genuinely don't know so thinking of looking I to a private scan while we are away!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Good news Pudding! Will keep fingers tightly crossed for you!   

I've just had some not great news. My SIL's breast cancer has spread to her bones


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news pudding, I'm so pleased! My scan was measuring 7 weeks for one and 7 weeks one day for the other and their measurements were 9.9mm and 10.8mm but was told that it really depends on the angle etc at the time of the scan. They didn't tell me the heart rate stats apart from they were fine and strong.  

I would say just be happy that the heartbeat is there and there is obvious progress since Tues  

what have you decided about the wedding?

I've got my midwife 'booking in' appointment on Monday but met her yesterday and she was lovely & not at all phased by my twins or doing it on my own so I immediately felt at ease with her    Trying to get in at The Women's Hospital in Bham as it is renowned in the Midlands but I'm just over the border so will have to see if they will take me, which I'm hoping they will as now classed as high risk due to twins. Will be under a consultant for the whole pregnancy & birth apparently.

Nat I'm so sorry to hear your news about your SIL,  have they got her treatment plan sorted out?  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nicki I'd love another scan before 12 weeks but with the twin news I just can't justify the extra money unfortunately!  I will get more scans apparently but not before 12 weeks. I might get a 16 week one and she said that in the last trimester you have either monthly or fortnightly scans to check they are both growing properly & no issues so that will be reassuring  
xx


----------



## NatW

That's good news Bailey! You want a midwife you can be at ease with. How exciting! 

I only know my SIL is having another MRI this afternoon,  so should know a little more then. They now want to start her on radiotherapy first, but that's all I know. My understanding is they can only treat the cancer rather than get rid of it and it's going to be about extending her life and the quality of it. I've given the beans a good talking to and told them it's even more important they grow now! 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding thats fantastic. So happy for you. I was told 120plus beats pm but I don't think at your stage it should be that high. I saw a chart that said I think about 9-10 weeks its 175bpm. xx

Nat - thats awful news. God such a horrendous thing. A close friend of ours has just finished all his chemo and waiting for a stem cell transplant but for a while we thought it was it as he had a tumor in his brain. Reason i'm saying this is that there is hope even when things may seem inevitable. You'll naturally be worried but just remember your little mini organs!!  

Bailey - I don't blame you for thinking about the money and like you said if you can be deemed high risk, you'll get loads of scans. Its going to be so amazing seeing them huddled together on the scans where you can actually see them. xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Fantastic news    So happy for you and go for as many scans as you need - I had 5 from 6-12 weeks and they were the only thing that offered me any reassurance - not sure I can last now until 20 weeks!

Natw - I'm so sorry to hear about your SIL  

Bailey - I'm under consultant led care too this time after what happened with me last time and so far they have all been fantastic, I find it fascinating listening to them as they are so expert in this field, it is very reassuring.

Nikki, Antsy and everyone else - Hope you're ok  

Afm - TFI Friday    Such a long week with lots going off but finally the weekend is here and I've now finished the reports and they've all gone out so I can have more of a chill.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey*I thought I posted about my decision about the wedding but I clearly didn't!

I called my friend and explained the situation and apologised for not going and letting her down, she was super cool and said not to even worry about it! I don't know why I was worried she is such a nice person and hardly ever complains about anybody so I should have known she would be fine about it, she even promised to pretend she doesn't know until if/when we tell people properly, if we make it that far of course!

I felt so much better after we spoke and more relaxed about it!

I've been reading up on CRL (crown to rump length) lengths and 3.1mm at 6w3d seems to be bang on I wonder why the nurse said it was small! I guess the margin is so slight at this stage! Or maybe it's the heart rate but whilst it's not quite within the "normal" range it's only 5bpm out and I can only seem to find the "normal" range for 7 weeks so we are still early for that spectrum!

I booked a private scan for next sat in Belfast, there aren't many scanning places in NI so they get booked up in advance and the wait till sat will be unbearable but not much I can do about it!

*Nat* I am so sorry to hear about your SIL, both for her and for you and your DH. Try to stay relaxed though Hun I'm sure she wouldn't want you to get yourself all screwed up at this stage! So easy to say and yet again I'm offering medicine I don't take myself but I thought it important to say! 

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*, thats great news about ur lil bundle! And good to know ur friend is very understanding about u not goin to the wedding and hopefully u can relax and enjoy ur stay in NI.

*NatW*, so sorry to hear about SIL. Hope she pulls through, and in meantime try stay relaxed and positive. 

*bailey434*, do take it easy and that's good u got midwife early.

Got atleast a wk and few days away from scan. The waiting is torture... Is it just me or anybody that keeps goin to toilet thinking omg please dont let it bleed. I hate that feeling .

I cant wait for next wk to be over as its last wk of school. Got 6 weeks to relax, which I doubt very much. As i got party, weddings, and family gathering to attend. But atleast no work eh? 

Hope all u other ladies are ok and do enjoy the wkends


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

I know that feeling well I call it knicker watch!

Every clear trip to the loo is a little win in my mind!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey*, quick question for you, have you noticed Mexi climbing or sitting on you more than usual?

Kim and Barney keep trying to lay on my lap especially this afternoon!

They are also suddenly licking me a lot more!

Just wondered if you noticed this at all?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, Mexi is my shadow at the moment & keeps trying to get on the sofa (which she's not allowed on!) so I think she does know something is different definitely    they do say that animals sometimes know before you that you are pregnant, probably not as much in ivf maybe tho  

Are they going to Ireland with you?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

They are coming to Ireland with us, they love being in the car, they know going in the car means going somewhere fun!

The hotel we stay in to break up the journey to the ferry is dog friendly and the people there always make a big fuss of Kim, it will be Barneys first time in a hotel and he is super excited about it! Think he's thinking Mini Bar!  Hahahahahahahahaha!

We told my SIL last night, as she is TTC I didn't feel right just turning up and announcing it to her, I would have preferred to have waited till we had some reassurance from the next scan but we will be going to he house on Monday so it's not fair, she would guess and I know how I would feel if it was the other way round!

It feels weird to have old somebody now, other than my parents, especially without the reassurance of somebody telling us all is fine, how many people have you told so far?

How are you feeling now? Are you getting morning sickness? How is your leg?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I bet it is weird telling someone new at this stage. My morning sickness hasn't been as bad the last 2 days so now I'm trying not to read too much into that! The worry never stops does it! The leg is getting much better thanks, I'm going to try driving tomoro to see if it's ok & if so will be back at work next week. Never thought I'd be glad to be going back to work but it will be a good distraction hopefully  

Aw that's lovely that you are taking the dogs with you, I'm off down to south Devon for a week in late August & Mexi loves it down there as she gets to swim in the sea everyday, you literally have to drag her out of it when she is shattered. She's not talking to me at the moment as I've just clipped her to try & help with the smelliness issue & then she had another bath too! Oh well she looks nice & smart & will be a lot cooler so hopefully she'll forgive me in a couple of hours  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

You are so right Hun I don't think the worrying will ever stop!

I thought that If I got a BFP that would be it and would relax and enjoy it! But as soon as the blush is over there is another worry especiallywithtjebleeding this week!

Since I had the bleeding every healthcare professional I have spoken to has said that bleeding in early pregnancy is very common! Nobody said that to me before in fact I re read my fact sheet they give you after transfer, no mention  on there either,only to spotting and it wasn't spotting! Ah well it's stopped now!

Bless Mexi and the sad spaniel face! They get away with so much with the sad face don't they, my brother says to my dad's dog "why the long face" and then laughs himself silly!

The smelly thing is driving me potty too, DHs shoes are the worst I cant stand to be near them!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

My clinic said about the bleeding almost as soon as they had told me it was a BFP so it must be very common.  I have a hematoma by one of the sacs too & they said it may just absorb or I might get bleeding so I'm on knicker watch each time too. She said if I did bleed to phone up hospital & they would probably (!!!) scan me again to check all is ok as at the mo no more scans til 12 weeks or so which is another 4 weeks! xx


----------



## Dory10

Tassie - Yep I'm still doing that and when I go for one of my night wees I get freaked out if a shadow looks like it could be something on the liner so bang on the lights, waking myself up even more  

Pudding - Hope you have a lovey time in NI and it's good that you managed to get a scan booked for next week.  It does seem strange that they are putting such emphasis on the crl and heatbeat rate at such an early stage.  I was 6+2 at my first scan and she was happy that there was a heart beat - (she never mentioned rate) and that Squirt was nestled in the right place.  I wasn't given a crl at this scan, she just said 'your measuring right for about 6 weeks'.  From 8 weeks onwards they gave me a crl length and said what that translates to in weeks and days but gave me a big health warning each time that 7 days either way is perfectly normal and safe.

Bailey - Hows your leg now?

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hi Dory, I'm the same with liners, the ones I just have just changed their design and now have pink printing on them and it still freaks me out as I see a bit of pink and panic!  

The leg is getting much better now thanks, can put weight on the front half of my foot and so am going to try driving tomorrow to see if it is possible as will then be able to go back to work. Have still got one crutch for if I get tired so I can take some of the weight off that leg. 

Have you told many people yet?  
xx


----------



## Dory10

That's good Bailey glad that your leg is on the mend and hope the driving isn't too painful.  

I've only told one best friend so far, I really wanted to tell another but she is on holiday until today and wanted to do it in person rather than text so will try and call in to see her after work one night this week.  I'm meeting up with some old friends next Saturday and plan to tell them all then, we all had some pretty wild nights throughout our twenties but there are only 2 of us without children now and she lives at the other end of the country so we rarely have time to catch up, the last time was in March.  It still all seems a bit surreal that this is finally happening as we've been waiting for so long,  one of those close friends now has 3 children and we started ttc at similar times.

Take care

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Morning all,

Bailey, how is your leg today? Did you manage to drive any?

Pudding are you on holiday now? Hope you have a relaxing break.

Dory, Tassie, Nikki how are you?

AFM I'm not too bad. Had an emotional day yesterday where I kept bursting into tears. I think as I get closer and closer to the time I miscarried on my previous cycle I'm getting more and more nervous. Plus I woke up with slight period pains and felt like I was going to come on. I've heard so many people say it's normal, but I can't help but worry. I managed to give myself a talking to though and decided whatever will be will be and there's nothing I can do to change that.

The latest news I have about my SIL is that the cancer has spread to her spine so she was started on radiotherapy on Friday and will have it again every day this week.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nat

Yeah I did a few small test drives over the weekend and so was ok to drive to the station this morning and am now back at work (never thought I'd be pleased to say that!)  

Sorry you are feeling a bit wobbly, but I'm sure it is only natural to be nervous around the same time   I've had all kinds of weird pulling and twinges, each time I sort of freeze and try and work out what's going on. Have your pains passed now? 

I got back into work to have one of the girls announce that she is 13 weeks pregnant! It's so strange cos I just wanted to say 'oooh me too!!' but obviously couldn't/didn't yet as still have about 4-5 weeks until I get my dating scan and hopefully the all clear. We are only a team of 6 so that will be two of us off not long after Christmas and 3 babies!  

So sorry to hear more bad news about your SIL, the poor lady just doesn't seem to be getting any breaks does she? How is she and your brother coping? Hope they are getting lots of support from the hospital as to her options etc. 
xxx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, so glad to hear your leg is better and you're back at work. It must be so hard to keep quiet! I've told my boss, but only because she knows we've been going for treatment and all the appointments I've been going to. 

My SIL is amazing TBH. I've not actually seen her since she found out (it was day of ET and we thought it best to keep me out of too stressful situations) but DH has and he says she is just taking it all in her stride. She's just one of those people who doesn't make a fuss about anything. I think her partner is shellshocked and I know my DH had an upsetting conversation with his parents and was having to console them. You never want to see your parents cry do you?

My pains only lasted a minute or so this morning so I got up and had a wander and when I laid back down in bed they started again! I managed to get myself comfortable though and back to sleep, so didn't last long.

I've got a couple of questions? Do you sleep on your front at all? I know it's daft, but I've been a bit worried about doing it and that's normally how I sleep. First time last night I did turn myself on my front, but then my boobs hurt too much anyway so had to go back on my side. I'm rubbish at sleeping on my back!

Second questions - morning sickness. Do you feel hungry with yours? I feel hungry, but when I think of or look at food I start feeling queasy. I've not actually been sick, but I have retched quite a lot. It's just so frustrating to feel hungry and then try and eat to feel worse!


----------



## bailey434

I've been reading about sleeping positions recently. They reckon to try not to sleep on your front due to the pressure, and I would reckon it will get a bit more uncomfortable to do soon when the bump appears properly. And the same for on your back as from 16 weeks apparently it will press on some nerve/blood vessel. They reckon lying on your lefthand side is the best as that gives the best blood supply to baby and placenta apparently but not to worry if you turn onto your right in your sleep, just to be aware to try and go for your left if possible. Cushions under the knees (so you're like in the recovery position I think) is meant to help later on in terms of relieving pressure on joints and tummy, and also a pillow behind your back (supporting you I suppose)

My morning sickness is just what you describe! My tummy is growling and I'm hungry but I have no idea what I want to eat and when I go to the cupboard and look there is nothing at all that I think 'ooh yes' too and also the thought of food making me feel queasy. Mad huh?! I find I can eat something small first thing and then I'm feeling queasy most of the day and it eases in the mid evening when I am then ravenous! I've not been sick or retched but do have that watery mouth thing which I normally associate with just before being sick. I'm favouring REALLY plain foods like bread with nothing on it, potatoes, pasta and plain biscuits. The midwife said not to worry too much about what you aren't eating, just as long as you manage to get something into you. Bananas seem ok at the moment too. Nothing dairy though...big heave!  

Have you got a date for your scan yet? Wondering if you have twins too....!
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh thank goodness! I've been googling away with Dr Google and not found anything conclusive apart from people saying they feel sick all the time or they are much further on than me. It's nice to know I'm not going completely mad! And yes all I really want to eat is potatoes and plain pasta. In fact I think DH is getting a bit fed up of me saying 'potatoes' when he asks me what I want to eat!!

I don't have a date for scan yet as I have to do another test tomorrow morning for the clinic, but they like to do it around day 35, so if the scan is actually on day 35, that will be 28th July. I secretly admit that I would love twins! We've been waiting this long, why not throw another one in. 2 for the price of 1 I say! 
xx


----------



## bailey434

Lol that's what my dad joked that I bought one and got one free  

Potatoes all the way!!  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Great to hear you managed the drive and are back at work, I must admit it is so tempting to say 'me too' or when talking to pregnant people 'yes I know I'm the same' but soon you can.

Nat - Glad that your SIL is able to start treatment on Friday.  As for your sickness, I only seem to get it now when I'm tired, so later on and as for food, I go from really wanting certain things to not fancying anything and I always wake up with a growling tummy!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies,

I've had a very busy couple of days!

The first leg of the car journey to the hotel midway was fine, I slept for some of it!

The hotel was good and the dogs were very well behaved, DH watched the footie in the bar and I watched a movie, bliss!

Yesterday was a bit more eventful! The ferry was a nightmare coming out of Holyhead really pitchy and bumpy! Had to do my gestone injection on the boat and that was hard as was walking around after my crinone pessary I nearly fell on a few people!

It smoothed out closer to Dublin though so that was okay!

I felt really sick this morning but I've eaten now so it's better, haven't actually been sick yet, is this normal, kind of thought morning sickness was a standard thing with pregnancy, learning now that everybody is different!

I am hungry all the time now, DH is in awe of how much I can eat now, it is so hard to eat healthily on the road, I have carrots and grapes in the car but have eaten far too much junk, I have been so careful over the last month and worried I have let it all go over the last couple of days, need to get back to it this week! 

Bailey, buy one get one free, ha ha ah ha! Love that!

Bailey and Dory, I felt weird explaining to the ferry people why I needed their first aid room, had to say "I'm pregnant" it felt so weird telling a complete stranger and not my friends!

Nat, so sorry out of hear the news about your SIL it must be a very stressful time for you all, hope you and your DH are taking care of each other!

Love to you all

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pudding, glad you've got the journey over with and the dogs were ok  

I've not been sick (yet) but am very queasy but am hoping that I'm not actually sick as I really hate being sick. I think queasiness is very common, the girl on my team who has just announced her pregnancy (and is 13 weeks) has been saying that she has been feeling really queasy but not having been sick. I had a better day yesterday foodwise but this morning can't face the breakfast I brought in with me so so far have just had some fruit. 

Yikes doing injections on a rough boat doesn't sound much fun! 

Have a great holiday and hope telling the family goes well  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies,

Pudding lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear your ferry crossing was eventful! Me and boats don't mix so I can only imagine what it was like trying to do injections as well! Enjoy the rest of your holiday and hope everything goes well xx

AFM felt very very rough this morning. Don't know how I wasn't sick. Just retched a few times again. I popped into Tesco on my way to work and picked up some ginger tea and some ginger biscuits. Took me all my time to drink the tea and nibble on the biscuits, but it seemed to do the job as I eventually started to feel better. Tried some lunch, but that made me feel rubbish again, so I'm going to try another ginger tea in a minute.

Off to acupuncture this afternoon so will see what can be done! But in a weird way, I quite like the sickness. It's reassuring!

SIL update - she had her first round of radiotherapy Friday and is continuing it today. DH said she is feeling quite tired, but she asked after us and how the treatment was going so he told her our news and she is really pleased. We're going to go and help out wherever we can.
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I'm having a rough day today after having an ok day yesterday. Very queasy and didn't really want to eat at lunchtime but made myself. My worst time is defintely mid-morning to mid-afternoon and by the evening seem to feel much better. Had to buy a packet of salt and vinegar crisps on the way home last night as suddenly was really hungry and wanted salt.

My tummy is really tight and achey today, I yawned earlier and could feel it pull down in my tummy! Also stomach feels very hard today and more round. Maybe it's the progesterone? My skin is very spotty too which I'm putting down to the progesterone too (blame it for most things)  

Try ginger ale too, I found it really settles my stomach and isn't as strong flavoured or too fizzy as ginger beer. Also boiled sweets are meant to help, we have some rhubarb and custard on the team at the moment and might have to get a secret stash for my desk!

Glad that your SIL treatment has started, radiotherapy is very tiring. How lovely that she was pleased about your news, maybe that will give her something positive to focus on hopefully  
xx


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Ah can't imagine doing an injection on a rough ferry ride and if that didn't make you throw up then I think you'll be fine with the morning sickness.  Mine has felt a little like travel/hangover sickness all the way through and I've not yet actually been sick.

Nat - Glad your SIL has started her radiotherapy and hope your happy news gives her some extra strength.

Hi everyone  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Really sorry, but I'm going to have to have a bit of a rant. I'm really trying not to be stressed, but as tomorrow is the same point I started bleeding last time, I'm feeling really anxious. 

Went for acupuncture and didn't feel really assured by her (I suppose she can't), but I was hoping she would say my symptoms are a good sign. She said they could be, but not necessarily, so now I feel more stressed rather than less. 

Plus my house is a tip as DH won't let me do anything, but when I ask him to do something I'm nagging him! I'm on tenterhooks here!


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, any milestone will be stressful and if it helps you rant away!

Try thinking one day at a time get through today and you will do the same tomorrow!

You are a tough fighter you can do it!

AFM feeling super queasy tonight mostly because I'm hungry I think!

We told DHs parents this afternoon and they were super chuffed, had to tell them about our issues and that we are waiting for the next scan on sat but it was nice to get excited for a change!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat rant away and get it out of your system! It is annoying when you want reassurance from someone & then they don't really give it. As for your DH I'm sure he is just trying to protect you in his own way even if he's not picking up on what he could do in the meantime to help  

Pudding I'm with you this evening in the super queasy category. No food as yet as have a feeling it might not stay down at the moment. Tried to have a nap but that didn't happen as too hot.  Great that the in laws are excited about flash  
xx


----------



## bailey434

Ok ladies, some advice please (of a personal nature!)

Is anyone else feeling quite 'backed up'? Sorry for tmi, but over the last week everything seems to have slowed to a near stop. I'm eating wholegrains, wholemeal bread, plenty of fruit and raw veg and drinking at least 2 litres of water a day so not sure what else I can do in diet terms. It's so uncomfortable. I've read that it is probably due to the progesterone as it relaxes and slows everything down. I tried lactulose the other night but it was a bit of a disaster as woke up in the night with terrible cramps and then had the opposite symptoms and ended up sat on the loo for a good half hour in the middle of the night!  

I've read that Fybogel is ok to use and just wondered if anyone had tried it? It's like a sachet thing that you make into a drink and completely safe in pregnancy. 

Hoping that once I've got to 12 weeks and finish the pessaries it might ease up a bit (no pun intended!!)  
Thanks girls!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Thank god it's not just me!

I have been constipated since transfer day and I am trying so hard not to strain especially after my bleed last week, my acupuncturist told me to take advantage of the "morning movement" between 5am and 7am just sit on the loo with a book or something and relax but I'm still having trouble, I'm usually very regular but don't go hardly at all now, TMI but it took me the best part of three hours on and off the other day, when it finally came out I was so relieved! Again I apologise for the TMI!

I was considering lactulose but if the reaction is as you say that can't be good!

If anybody else has any recommendations I would be very interested also!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Phew glad I'm not alone on this one!  

Yeah the lactulose episode has really put me off trying it again as it was like I'd had a very bad curry and any cramping sensations are always worrying at the moment!!  

Think I will get some fybogel tomorrow and see if that is any better. My tummy is so bloated and it's weird as it is the top half of my tummy above my bellybutton where I am most bloated. Like you I don't really want to strain as it feels wrong and like I might push something out that's meant to stay in! It's so weird as normally am very regular so it feels all wrong to be so infrequent. The only natural thing I've not tried yet is prunes, but I don't know if I like them as don't think I've had them for years.

Hope you're having some nice Irish food/delicacies  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I can't stand prunes so that's off my list, I always have a good "movement" after I go to Accupuncture but I only go fortnightly now so that's not terribly helpful!

I've been thinking of calling my clinic to see what they recommend, if I do I will let you know!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat I forgot to ask about your test sorry!! Did it go ok and have they sorted you out with a scan date?  
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi lovelies. Thanks for letting me sound off earlier. Feel better now. Hubby had some wise words which helped too. We also popped to see our oldest friends tonight to so that kept me occupied, but by gum I'm knackered now! 

Bailey, I tested again and got another lovely strong result. I rang the clinic, but the nurse I need to book in with only works Monday, Wednesday and Friday so I'm waiting for a call back tomorrow. I don't mind though as she's my favourite nurse 

With regards to being backed up, I go from one extreme to the other! My clinic recommend senna as it's gentle and natural. I think lactulose is full of sugar so not ideal. 

Pudding, so pleased your in laws are excited! Hope your queasiness eases up! 

xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Ladies

If you are very religious lease skip this post as I would hate to offend anybody!

I have just had the most infuriating conversation with FIL,

He is very devoutly Christian and he told me that god wants us to have a baby and that is why we are pregnant, he also threw in that he has been praying for us and that has made the difference apparently!

I can never resist this conversation so I said well if god wanted us to have a baby wouldn't he have given us one without all this waiting and heartache?

He said no it's all gods plan and that is why!

I said to him that I think that the hard work, weight loss, sacrifices, multiple consultants, a number of very big bills and the many many drugs I take have played a part!

No, he said that god decided now was the time so that's why, and I should be grateful!

Oh okay then!

Shame he didn't think it was the right time for me two years ago huh!

Ok rant over, can't let it annoy me as it's not worth it! I should have known I would get that lecture,I just didn't expect it so soon after we told them, he also only said this to me not to DH!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

Hi, hope u ladies are well...

*NatW*, hope ur SIL treatment goes well and Im so glad to hear u got a positive, really hope this is it for u too. At same time try not to stress and if u need to do housework? Do the easiest chores lol. 

*bailey434*, hope ur leg is alot better now. 

*Dory10*, hope ur pregnancy is goin well for u. 

*Pudding34*, hope ur having a lovely time in NI and so happy to hear that ur in laws are excited!!! 
U know what Pudding34, dont take this the wrong way... Those who are devoutly christian, jews or Muslim would literally say the same thing as ur FIL said. And that every thing happens for a reason. No matter how many years we tried or suffered a loss. Its meant to be, its meant to be and sometime it is hard to grasp on it. So losing weight, changing lifestlye etc and paying for it? Whether its technology or not, it's God will. Thats the way they will see it.
So it up to us how we take it or perceive it. I have a feeling my elders will prob say the same thing too once they know Im pregnant and I would prob reply saying, just pray that I have healthy pregnancy throughout 9 months or so and healthy baby too.

If my comment has upset u? I apologise. 
ps: dont like prunes either not that I have ever tasted them. It just puts me off by looking at it!

As for me, nothing new... No symptoms as of yet, just tiredness really but as I said thats nothing new.. Although I get mild cramping every now and then? I dont know if thats normal, and every time I do get cramps? I keep thinking im bleeding and each time im not, so its terrifying me most of the time esp getting cramping... 

Anyway hope u other ladies are well xox


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

I'm not offended at all! I respect everybodies religious beliefs, I think in a way I wish I believed in something too it would make all the hard times easier to bear, the thing with FIL is that he was somehow taking credit for us being pregnant because he asked god to make it happen through prayer and now it has!

We had no influence over it in his opinion and ivf or not we would still be pregnant now as god would have made it happen anyway!

As they don't really know the full extent of our issues and our treatment as they don't really listen when we explain it, and again no judgement it is complicated and emotional especially when it is your child going through it, it's difficult to explain how unlikely natural conception would be for us!

I know exactly what you mean about the cramping, every twinge and I panic, I think that we just have to think that there are a lot of changes going on in our bodies and if there weren't twinges and cramping that would be weird too wouldn't it!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Pudding I completely empathise! I was brought up as a Christian, but as I grew older I came to the realisation there is no God. It's taken me a few years to accept this and like you I sometimes think it would be easier to have faith, but my rational brain won't let me accept this! 

Anyway, my mum and dad aren't overtly religious (they don't go to church anymore), but when I told my mum our news she said 'I'll pray for you cos no one else will!' Luckily it made me laugh as I knew she meant that no one else will be asking an invisible person to help! I thought it was a nice gesture and if that's her way of support I'll take it. 

I know religion is a tricky topic, but I do actually admire people who have faith as to me it doesn't make any sense iykwim? 

AFM I woke up and no blood! Hooray, one nasty milestone over. Now I really do feel like I can take one day at a time


----------



## Pudding34

Nat

Good morning sweetie! So happy all is okay today! One day at a time! Just remember that!

Whilst my feelings haven't changed on the issue I m just going to smile and agree! In the past I have always questioned this stuff and debated but now I don't really care! Whether prayer made a difference or not is irrelevant and I have to stay calm and relaxed so is will do as you did and smile and laugh!

I tried to get a cancellation for the scan as don't see how I will wait till sat but doesn't look like I can so far so will just have to be patient. I'm not so good at that!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW




----------



## bailey434

Yay Nat brilliant news! 

I'm fascinated by the religion conversation as I have been brought up going to church and altho don't go currently as can't find one that I like nearby I have had a hard time getting my head around it all and why some people seem to be 'allowed' to get pregnant whilst others really struggle,  added to my thoughts are why haven't I met someone when everyone else has?!! So I don't think it's a clear cut thing by any stretch but I do think that sometimes people seem quite flippant about making comments such as your FIL & expect others to just forget all the heartache & effort (& money!) that they've gone through over however many months/years. I would maybe just take it as a sign they are really happy for you both & try not to read too much into it    I'm really not sure what some of my relatives will think about my situation when they find out lol!!  
xx


----------



## NatW

Thank you Bailey!   Definitely feel a lot happier today.

I think IF and IVF do funny things to you and I quite admire people who can keep the faith during this time. But each to their own!

Nikki Noodle are you ok? Not heard from you for a few days? xxx


----------



## sandfish80

Oh, Pudding, how well I understand you! 

In my case, my husband and I come from different religious backgrounds, though none of us is religious. From my side I have heard nothing but words of support, and if my grandma prays for us to get pregnant that can only make me feel better because that's the way she has to support us. She takes care though not to bring up religion in our conversations. 

On the other hand, it looks like the opinion from my husband's side is that maybe all this is happening because we're not following God's directions, we don't even pray!

*shame on us*  

Anyways, as much as I respect everyone's believes, I just have no patience anymore for those who hint that we're in this situation because we don't have faith. Honestly, so fed up. I can't find the logic to that reasoning. And even if they do think that way, I find it cruel to tell us as they know how much emotional pain we're going through. 

I guess that, like you, I'm just trying  as well to find a way for these comments not to bother me anymore. 

All the best!


----------



## NatW

You couldn't make it up could you? I feel like I'm living in a soap opera at the moment. I've just been told that the business is in severe financial difficulties and I'm not sure how much longer I'll have a job! I've not been with the company quite 2 years so I won't get any redundancy (unless I can hang on until the end of the year). DH is still not in any permanent employment, just contract work here and there.

Must. Not. Get. Stressed.


----------



## tassie

Oh *NatW*, so sorry to hear that but do hope u can hang on till end of the year.. Try not to stress tho .

Please dont judge me for saying this ladies?

But I was wondering is it ok to wear spanx now that I am pregnant? As I got dinner party this Fri... I just want to cover the bulge that i have around my belly, which is my big fat love handle and back as Im abit chubby 

Then a wk and a half, got another party going, where I will have to see my in laws and my family. Thinking will it be safe to wear spanx again.

Then I got a wedding coming up? Ill be 12 weeks around then, so says the fertility calender. I'll buy some spanx maternity pants.

Advice would be appreciated xox


----------



## noodlehead

Hi all,

Sorry i've been off here since before the weekend. Loads going on and has my sister and my nephew to stay at the weekend and been straight back to really busy work and seeing people after. Absolutely knackered today and so thought i'd stay home and rest for a bit and catch up with all my lovely ladies!!

Nat - oh you poor thing - thats not what you want to hear! When will you know? Congrats on getting passed your scary stage!! Every day you get through makes it less chance something horrible will happen. So sorry also to hear that your SIL's cancer has spread. At least you were able to give her some lovely news to make her smile! When you feel down keep remembering those little organs growing and even better, little arm and leg paddles!!

Pudding - so glad you made it to your lovely trip and are having a chilled time apart from injecting on the boat eek! Great that you've got a scan while there, you'll be so pleased you did it. Although i know some ppl really believe what you FIL said, its pretty rude to take the credit. None of the IVF, money, weight loss, not eating and drinking what you'd normally, stress, heartache and clever things your body has done has absolutely anything to do with it! You did it and you and your DH should be so proud!! x

Tassie - No idea about spanx but I would imagine ok at early stages. If they have maternity ones they may be safer tho.

Bailey - yeaah for your leg being a bit better and getting back to work. Hopefully it will make the time pass much quicker, although have been very jealous of your ability to have long naps, I need to get more of those in. How brill that your dogs know you are preg, i had thoughts that my cats knew to begin with, not so sure any more tho. Have you had your midwife appt yet, mine is not till 6th August and i'll be 11 weeks so who knows how far i'll be by my scan, prob 14 wks. 

Dory - You must be passed 13 wks now. Such a relief and being able to tell ppl. You got more scans booked or do you now wait to 20wks.

afm - i had my private scan yesterday at 8w5d and it was amazing, the little morsel has turned from just a circle to an actual little baby with paddle arms and legs and we saw a hand move. Looked like a good strong heartbeat. I balled my eyes out! It was external and I had no idea we'd be able to see it as clearly as we did. Even think I can see a nose on the picture. I've not been able to resist telling friends as I see them. Went for dinner last night with friends i've not seen for ages, one of them said she was preg and I couldn't stop myself saying me too!! It all feels so much more real now but I know i'm not out the woods yet, just sooo want to be.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noodlehead

oh i forgot to respond to Nat/Bailey re sickness. I'm pretty much the same, not been sick or retched but very queasy. I've not had times when I can't eat though, just the need to eat constantly. Gone off a few things, like pasta as I ate loads on sat and the thought of it is sickening. The sonographer yesterday said the queasiness is usually worse wks 8-10. Are you all massively bloated? I feel like I won't notice when I start to show as I have been looking 6 months for a while!! xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat, that really sucks Hun!

I was made redundant last year a couple of months before I started my first cycle, which I had postponed for the good of my firm, that's a joke isn't it! I worried about my treatment effecting my firm and they didn't care about me!

In the end it was the best thing that could have happened to me, I ended up taking a consultancy position with my old partner and whilst I haven't had much work on in the last couple of months the option to market myself and take work on is there while leaving me enough time and freedom to do IVF.

I know it's scary Hun, I was very worried last year and I still worry at times that I should be working more but right now the most important thing is taking care of our little ones, it will all sort itself out in the end and eventually you will say it was  the best thing that could have happened!

Try to relax babe stress is not good for you I know that's easy to say and not easy to do!

Tassie, Im not sure on the spanx thing to honest but would be interested on opinion as I also have a bit of a belly I presume from all the drugs!

I felt really sick this morning when I woke up was worried I might actually be sick but I wasn't!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hello again all!

Tassie, I don't know what to say about Spanx. My gut instinct would be no as it's extra pressure on your tummy. I must admit I pulled out a pair of my control pants yesterday and put them straight back as even leggings are uncomfortable around my tummy at the moment! If there is a maternity version I'd definitely go for those.

Nikki, lovely to hear from you! Sounds like you have been busy! And lovely news about your scan, how exciting! Yep I keep thinking about growing organs! I think the heart should be formed and intermittently beating by now so that's exciting 

Pudding, thank you so much for your words. DH and I both used to work for the same company but were both made redundant about 2 years ago. I wish I could say it was the best thing that happened to us, but it wasn't. I adored my job, the people I worked with, everything. I still miss it now and wish I was still there. It was so hard. The company I work for now is lovely and they have been absolutely great with me, but it's not something that is really stimulating for me so I won't feel that sad if and when I leave. I think it was just the initial 'how are we going to cope?' thing that got to me, but we'll get by somehow. We always have and people survive on a lot less than we do. We will have to make extra sacrifices, but the most important thing is my health and my baby(s?) health right now, so I'm focusing on that. Who knows, this might be the incentive for me to be a stay at home mum!

I have finally got my scan date (whooo!) - 28th July at 10am. Very excited, but also anxious to make it to scan! 12 days....

Love you all lots, you really are the bestest! xxxx


----------



## NatW

Oh I meant to add re: the bloatedness, I'm really bloated and look a few months along already! I'm quite paranoid about it and hoping no one asks me as I'm not sure I'll be able to lie, I'm not very good at that!

Sickness not been so bad today, but seems to be worse after I eat. I always thought it was meant to be the other way round? 
x


----------



## bailey434

Wow busy thread today! 

Nat I don't know much about employment legislation, but if they know you are pregnant do you have more protection from redundancy? Might be worth finding out (not from your work obviously). We seem to be in sync for the sickness Nat as I'm having an ok day today (so far) I had a really random lunch of cheese and crackers and finely grated carrot as I just really fancied it. Yay for getting your scan date, it will seem like ages away but it's worth the wait  

Tassie, I'd look it up online and see if they make any maternity spanx, and if they do then I would have thought it was ok but like Nat at the moment I can't bear anything tight around my tummy as am so bloated and uncomfortable. Could you go 'floaty' style instead?

Hope you're feeling less sick now Pudding, mine really seems to be dependent on the time of day, so keep an eye on yours then you can try and find ways of coping with it or managing it at least

Hey Nicki, lovely to hear from you and great news about your scan    I've seen my midwife but as am on the border of Birmigham/Worcestershire and want to have the babies at Birmingham Women's Hospital if possible I am now waiting to hear from them as to whether they will accept me, which means my midwife may change. So no scan date as yet and I'll be 9 weeks at the weekend. The current midwife said to let her know if I've not heard anything by Monday and she will chase them for me. I seem to change shape almost daily but not sure if it is down to babies, drugs or constipation   Today feels a bit more comfortable but yesterday was horrible. Certain clothes are definitely out now unless I wanted people to just put 2 and 2 together!

Am trying to decide whether to have a Harmony/Nifty scan to check for anomolies, you can only have them privately but they are apparently more accurate than the nuchal scans and are non invasive (they take a blood sample and check the babies DNA from that apparently - in USA or Hong Kong which I assume it is why it is more expensive). Can't decide what to do really. Anyone else considering different types of 10-12 week anomoly scans?

xxx


----------



## NatW

Bailey, that's a good point, I'll see what I can find out re: legislation! Thanks.

I've just been reading about the Harmony test and I think they sound like a great idea, but everything is going to be a matter of cost with us at the moment. I could see if my mum may be willing to pay for it? But I'm just going to concentrate on getting to my first scan first, not getting ahead of myself 

I have a t-shirt on today and I'm really self conscious as I do look pregnant! I know it's just the gas/constipation/drugs but it does make you very self conscious!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Nat Bailey is right, being pregnant does offer you a degree of protection but only really so much as they have to fully justify that they aren't using your pregnancy as an excuse to make you redundant, even so it does mean that they have to think very carefully before selecting you and some companies will actively avoid it for fear of repercussions if you went to tribunal for unfair selection for redundancy as the tribunals tend to come down very hard on firms that penalise women unfairly for being pregnant!

Therefore if they are starting the consultation process you may want to consider telling your immediate boss that you are pregnant, that way they are on notice before they start the consultation and selection and they can't say that they didn't know!

Employment law isn't my area of expertise so and I don't really know much about it only what I learnt at law school like a million years ago! If money is tight your local citizens advice bureau will be able to give you some advice on what your position is so would be well worth a call to them!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Once I've done a bit of research I'll let you know as my midwife said she had seen them range from £200-500 whereas I thought they were from £500 when I'd initially researched it

I reckon we are also more self conscious as we know but others don't and so you are always super alert to looking/feeling different  
xx


----------



## tassie

Thanks ladies for the advice.

Mothercare do sell spanx, they called it mama spanx... It comes with padded cushion to protect the baby and so does Next.

I am wearing floaty dress, but my love handle sticks out more than my belly does... The dress will stick on the love handles, whilst the rest will be floaty 

But anyway:

*noodlehead*, so happy to hear ur scan went well. I cant wait for mine, its on Tues. So counting the days.

*bailey434* might look into that, after we have our first scan and take it from there.

*NatW*, as *bailey434* said, make sure u look it to about ur redundancy and great news about ur scan.

Hope u other ladies are enjoying this lovely sunny weather  xox


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Yey on your first major milestone and on getting a scan date    Sorry to hear about work issues but as soon as you tell them about your pregnancy in writing they have to carry out a risk assessment and you have all the maternity protection.

Pudding - I've had many such battles with religion in my head over the years.  I used to go to church but remember walking out of a service when I was 15 when a vicar was ranting on the evils of homosexuality and then a few weeks later he was extremely sexist towards me and 3 friends - I never went back but I did really want to get married in a church (a different one) so we had a church service and it felt very right for us (well me really DH would have done it where ever).  I think that in life things happen for a reason but I don't know why and it all seems very cruel sometimes and after loosing our baby last year I was very angry with the world and god, I wanted to shake him and ask what we'd done to deserve this.  I would say now I'm more spiritual than religious, I lead RE at work and find other religions fascinating and many of their belief systems (Hinduism, Buddhism) make far more sense than Christianity.  I also could not bare to think that my baby's spirit is not out there watching over us every day - not sure where 'there' is but I believe there is something.  also I think people should keep their mouth's shut when they have not had to go through the torment of IF in the first place.

Sorry complete waffle  

Nikki - Congrats on your scan  

Tassie, Bailey and everyone else - Hello  


Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Dory

That wasn't waffle it was very wise words, thank you!

I would have shared the etiquette rules regarding IVf with FIL but I don't think it would have even touched the sides!

After explaining that at 6pm I need to do my gestone injection and my pessary and then walk around for 20 mins my MIL put dinner on the table just after six so we all
ate at different times luckily DH was walking around the property with me so I didn't have to eat alone!

I know it sounds silly but I was very carefully to explain all these timings yesterday so as not to fall foul of them........outlaws eh!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey

The constipation is so bad now I am seriously considering the lactulose side effects or not!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I've bought the fybogel today, only 2.50 for 10 sachets but if you have the lactulose with you then maybe have some but don't take too much which I think I did! It does make you very windy too....nice. I had some last night but only had 15ml to make sure the same didn't happen as at the weekend!  

Families are mad aren't they? My mum regularly dishes up dinner at 7pm when my sis is trying to get my 4 yr old nephew to sleep despite being told each time what time bedtime is!  

Hope they got the message tonight  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - Pudding is right, tel your work as soon as poss as if they make a decision before they know being preg will make no difference but the main thing is whether they chose to make you redundant over others due to being preg so depends. Can run your position passed ACAS who are the employment law kings and will give free advice.

Felt like I was actually going to be sick for the first time today. Been sleeping most of the day and have had burning sensation at the top of my belly again with extra bloat!

I don't know anything about these Harmony scans?! I'll have to look them up. When would you have them? Xx


----------



## bailey434

Nicki you have the harmony scans at around 10-12 weeks but the results take 2 weeks roughly as they send your blood sample to the States or Hong Kong for analysis. I'll try and put more info on over the weekend  
xx


----------



## NatW

Morning everyone! How is everyone today? Is the sun shining for you? It's going to be a beautiful day I think.

Thanks for the advice re: work. My boss does know I'm pregnant, but if they end up closing the business altogether it unfortunately doesn't make a lot of difference! I might be alright until the end of the year, but it's a bit risky. I applied for a job yesterday through an agency I've used a lot in the past and they came straight back to me about it so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I've not actually been able to talk to the agency directly as everytime I've called I can't get hold of the lady I need to speak to, but hopefully I'll hear today.

My next question is this: Should I tell them I'm pregnant? I know I'm not far gone, but say I go for interview next week and they offer me the job, I have a month's notice which would mean starting at the new place towards the end of August when I'll (hopefully) be 10-12 weeks. I know they aren't supposed to discriminate against pregnant women, but I don't know if I want to risk telling them, but I also don't want to appear disingenuous if I accept the job and then go 'by the way...'

Pudding hope you're feeling better today.

Bailey, the only place I could find near me who do the Harmony scans wanted to charge £600! Unfortunately don't think that will happen. How's your sickness today? I ask cos mine has been a bit bad again this morning. In fact I woke up at 3am feeling rough! Just wondering if we're still synched 

Nikki, Dory, Tassie hope you're well today.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat, they are also called Nifty or Verifi scans so try looking under those too to see if you can find it cheaper anywhere. My midwife gave me a website to look at but it's at home so will post it later on.

Not started great today sickness wise, decided to try and coffee this morning (decaf)...BIG mistake (probably cos of the milk I guess) so now am feeling really queasy! It's weird that at the moment I/we seem to have alternate rough days! Hoping for a good day tomorrow as have a 3 hour car drive with the folks up to my sisters for the weekend and it's meant to be really hot too  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok today
xx


----------



## Dory10

Nat - Legally we have no obligation to inform our employers of our pregnancy until we are 25 weeks (15 weeks before EDD)  Although for many it is very obvious long before this time (I'm struggling at 14 weeks)  So no I wouldn't tell them as what difference should it make as they should discount you based on the pregnancy?  

Pudding - Glad I made a bit of sense    My MIL brought round fresh cream cakes twice during my 2ww despite my DH saying I couldn't eat them!

Bailey - Hope the ms eases a bit for your journey.

Nikki - Think the Harmony tests are about £500 and can be done from 10 weeks.

Hope everyone else is ok in this heat!  

Afm - I got my NT results back today - 1:22000 so low risk.

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Yay to the low risk result Dory, another milestone out of the way  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Dory such great news with the results. Did you do the harmony scan?

Bailey - I'm getting worried now as I'm 9 weeks today and just realised that my midwife appt is 1 day away from 12 wks. Should I be looking to do the harmony scan within the next 2 weeks and is it too late after that? I may call tomorrow to ask if they can move my appt forward but I doubt they will, unless they have cancellation I suppose. 

Nat - if u don't need to tell them, don't. Unless you will feel too awkward telling them after. Sad reality is if they know they probably won't hire you but if you tell them as soon as they offer you the job, they can't turn back on it and you will have it sorted before you start. You can easily justify not telling them before 12 wks.

Bailey sorry you are feeling bad. I felt much better today after sickly tired day yesterday! It doesn't half knock you on some days. 

Think I'm going to go swimming now.

Love to you all.

Xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Nicki I'm in a similar position in terms of not having heard from the hospital yet about my 12 week scan so don't know what to do. I'm at my sisters this weekend & they are all off to the zoo & I've planned to do some thorough research in the afternoon on it so will post about it then if you can wait until the weekend? 

We had a member of staff leave today & they bought in samosas....oooh they were GOOD, had 2 veggie ones and they really hit the carb craving spot!   luckily they weren't spicy but could have eaten 4 easily!!

Enjoy the swimming, I've just had a cool shower to try & cool down
Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hey bailey, didn't go swimming in the end, stomach bloated up again and hurt and was too tired. Whatever you can post would be great as I'm busy all today/tonight and have my mum staying as of tomorrow so won't get much time. 

Bailey, Nat, Dory, Pudding, Tassie and everyone else - have a lovely day. Hope we all survive the hottest day of the year! Xxx


----------



## NatW

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.

Not doing too well this morning. Haven't made it to work yet. Have had my head over the toilet a good proportion, but haven't actually been sick. Just feel dreadful - dizzy, tired and sick. Just made myself go out for a walk which made me feel a little better, but all I want to do is sleep! 

Not looking forward to it getting hotter I must admit  

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Oh no Nat, poor you.   Have you actually tried eating anything? I know you really might not feel like it but it might help settle your tummy a bit? Think we have un-synched then as I'm ok (touch wood) so far today. 

Was SO hot last night though and really had trouble getting to sleep and getting comfortable. Had the fan on all night and then the thunderstorm hit at about 2.30am and freaked the dog out and she ended up on the bed and she is like a hot water bottle so really not a good nights sleep  

Have you tried sipping ice cold water? That helps me a bit but just small amounts, not a full glass as then that makes me feel worse

Hope it soon passes and you can get some sleep/rest
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey. I'm snacking on plain tortilla chips and sipping cold water  xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat* that sounds awful Hun hope you are feeling a bit better now!

It's a lot cooler over here in NI had practically gale force winds earlier!

Heading to Belfast tomorrow to see some of DHs friends, should be a bit warmer there and we are having the scan!

I'm so nervous about it, excited as well but scared as all hell, keep feeling like I want to cry my eyes out whenever I think about it I'm so scared!

Really hope little Flash is still hanging in there and that the heart rate has sped up and that there has been good growth since last week!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - No I just had the NHS combined bloods and measurement, if I'd have come back as high risk I was going to go for the Harmony test rather than the amnio that NHS offer.  You can still go for the Harmony test later on, a friend of mine came back as NHS high risk from the combined so went for the Harmony (about 15 weeks).  The Harmony can also differentiate gender too.

Pudding - Sending you and Flash lots of luck for tomorrow  

Nat - Bess you with the sickness but honestly it is a very good sign of a healthy pregnancy  

Bailey - I'm sick of being too hot in bed, my temperature seems to have risen anyway over the last few weeks and yesterday it was 26C at 9pm!  I covered myself in kitchen roll soaked in cold water.

Afm - Completely shattered after our school trip today but have had a sneaky listen to Squirt on our doppler  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Dory, are you finished for the summer now? The schools here broke up today, but in neighbouring counties they are still in next week. 

Pudding,  good luck for tomorrow. Wishing you so many good vibes! 

Bailey, Tassie, Nikki hope you're coping a bit better with the heat. 

AFM feeling a lot better now. In fact I feel really hungry! Strange huh? I did attempt to go to work. DH drove me there, but when we got there I was so wobbly and pale he insisted I come home again. After much retching I had an ice lolly and it seems to have done the job! Fingers crossed.


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - good old ice lollies, just what you need in this heat. I had a day like that this wed where I couldn't go in all day and felt closest to actually being sick. Just slept most of the time. Its wierd cos other days like yesterday I had so much energy. I was out late with work ppl and walked home. Girl at work guessed I was preg and said she'd known for about a month. Boys were oblivious even to me not drinking!

Dory/Bailey - I realised I had been given a leaflet on harmony scans by my clinic and so i called them and spoke to a helpful lady who said it is 99% accurate from 10 wks as to 3 types of chromosonal abnormalities and can detect gender from 11 weeks. NT is 87% accurate. She thinks that when the price comes down in years to come the NHS will do it instead. Its £550. I think i'm going to wait till my midwife appt and if they don't book me a 12wk scan before 14 wks then I may consider. I called to try to move my appt forward and got a real computer says no person, telling me no and when I said i'm worried won't get scan on time, she told me they can't guarantee! Thats the NHS for you. Sounds like you guys are in better areas for getting appts. Bailey - If you find anywhere cheaper for Harmony, let me know. Sorry for the rant!

Dory - wow a doppler, when does that work from? How fun to be able to listen in whenever you want! Talk about reassurance!

Have a lovely day in the sun/thunder/lightening or whatever else is coming!! xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey all, hope you are having good days.

I've been looking online Nicki and I reckon I'm going to go for the standard nhs 12 week nuchal scan & if it comes back high risk then will probably go for the nifty test rather than an amino.  

The test has different names including Harmony, Nifty, Panorama and Verifi but some are not suitable for multiple pregnancies (harmony & panorama from what I can see I think)

This website seems quite good www.uds.uk.com/non-invasive  and also looked on www.niftybloodtest.co.uk  My midwife also said to look at www.arc-uk.org for info about the different tests out there. So hope that helps  

Pudding hope the scan has gone well  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Ladies


So we had the scan, they couldn't do a internal as the woman who does them was ill, so we had to have an abdominal scan so we couldn't find out the heart rate but she said that it looked good to her and what she would expect for 7w1d which is what she measured Flash at, which sounds about right after the other scans we have had!


Most importantly Flash has grow to 1.04cm which equates to approximately 1mm of growth per day since the last scan last Friday!


I was disappointed not to be able to find out the heart rate but really happy that she was happy with what she could see and that there has been the amount of growth that we hoped for!


Honestly I think even if we had been told the heart rate was xy or z I would have found something else to worry about so just need to chill my bones!


Going out to dinner with DHs friends tonight and it's gonna be really hard explaining away any I am not drinking and totally knackered! DH doesn't really see his friends over here often so he is revving up for a big night! Think I will be asleep by 10 based on the rest of this week, so gonna have myself a nice little disco nap this afternoon in an effort to stay awake longer!


Hope you are all having a lovely weekend!


Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Fantastic news Pudding, that measurement sounds spot on to me based on my measurements at the same date   I was told heart rates either so I think it's just whether certain clinics do it or are just happy with the measurements at this stage. 

Have a good night out, assume you're not telling these friends yet then  

I've been chilling on the sofa for most of the day while the rest of the family have gone to Chester zoo so am awaiting the madness when they all return. My nephew who's just 4 was disappointed that Mexi couldn't go to the zoo with him bless him  

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Ps. Loving the disco nap description!  
XX


----------



## Pudding34

No were not telling anybody outside of family yet but it will be hard, we usually all have a few drinks and then stay up super late setting the world to rights when we are over here!

I'm pretty sure DHs best friend will figure it out he is pretty astute!

Sounds like you have had a lovely chilled day, Mexi at the zoo! Can you imagine, my two would go potty!

Disco nap kind of betrays my age there doesn't it! ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Fab news Pudding  xxx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies,

Im sweating constantly. Drinking plenty of water to keep myself hydrated!!!

Luckily got AC (air conditioner) at home, but cant have it on all day unfortunately.

I cant get up anymore, usually when I wake up? I wake up straightaway... But when I wake up even with the alarm on? Im findin it hard to get out of bed!!!!

And *Pudding34*, thats good news!

Thanks *bailey434*, will check the link out!

*Dory10*, good news on the low risks!

Hope u all the other ladies are ok...

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a question ladies, is it normal to have brown discharge? So I'm kinda freakin out a lil bit, but wont freak out till I see red... But im literally scared and worried tho, i dread to think what colour it will be when i go to the loo again... I got my scan app on Tues, just want it to be here already and take it from there.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie

Brown discharge is perfectly normal, if it's brown it's old blood and that could be from the transfer or from implantation, also what pessary are you on? Crinone is known for brown discharge but I don't know for sure about cyclogest!

Either way I'm sure that it is fine brown is old and that is okay!

I had loads of brown discharge from 6 days after transfer until a week after OTD it's all gone white now though and that's just my crinone.

I'm not sure if I'm lucky or unlucky as it's raining here in Belfast! I'm missing the heat wave and we have so few days of summer in our country trust me to be I rainy NI when the sun comes out!

Had a wee (oops picking up the lingo again) panic earlier as I tried on all the outfits I bought with me for this evening, well everything I bought with me that was still clean, and they all make me look pregnant! My boobs are huge and have changed the shape of the outfits that would have covered my tummy which is still bloated, that plus not drinking or wanting to be anywhere near smokers, as the smell makes me physically sick, will be dead giveaways and I'm so worried some smart **** will say"are you pregnant" and I will crumble! 

Anyway got a different top on it's loose and floaty so I'll just have to hope for the best!

Pudding
X


----------



## tassie

*Pudding34*, Im using cyclogest. But I do hope ur right tho, that it just an old blood or implantation bleed. Havent experience cramping just yet, just few twinges there and then which I hope it is normal..

I wore loose clothing yest at dinner party, so noone didnt expect a thing, so try keep a straight poker face if anyone ask if u are pregnant. So try not to crumble and act normal!

Sorry to hear its raining in Belfast and when u get back? Who knows this UK weather will continue with this heatwave.

Have a great evening ladies!!!


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie* I was super aware of everything last night, my bloated belly, the smokers in the group, and I kept unconsciously touching my belly which I had to actively stop myself from doing!

I wasn't the only lady not drinking so it didn't seem that odd and a few of us chatted about how we have lost weight by knocking the booze on the head! Ha ha!

The smokers in the group really stank as my sense if smell is just so heightened and it's actually making me feel queasy!

Really wished we could have told then as we don't get over very often but it's too soon will just have to do it on Skype when the time is right!

Told my Brother about the baby yesterday, he and my SIL have just embarked on the adoption route and yesterday was one of their first training days all about abuse and neglect in adoptive children and how to handle it! I felt awful telling him after the difficult day they had both had but they had guessed anyway as I had dropped off radar when the cycle started and they are clever people! I explained why I waited to tell them after the bleed last week and he understood!

I really hope that the timing of everything doesn't put a damper on our relationship, we are on two completely different paths that hopefully will lead us to the same destination, I think accepting they can't have their own children and embracing the adoption thing may be a bit harder with me being pregnant and I truly hope that I can make that as easy as possible on them, who knows perhaps they will be matched before Flash comes along!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Pudding - Great news on your scan and that Flash is growing nicely    I went out last night to see the girls, one of whom I've not seen since December as she lives so far away.  I told them all and we were all in tears, in fact I was the most together out of everyone!  We were sat outside one bar as it was so hot and this really annoying drunk person came over smoking she was on holiday and insisted on chatting to us all - I got up to move away and went to the loo and when I came back she was sitting in my chair!  My friend got up to give me hers and drunk girl didn't bat an eye lid and I've never known it take someone so long to smoke one ***  

Nikki - I've got the Sonoline b fetal doppler, from amazon one of the ladies from the pregnancy after loss recommended it, it is a bit more expensive than others but it is more accurate and the same as most midwives use and it was the one in the consultant's room in the hospital.  It says you can use it from 12 weeks and I've been using it from 13 weeks but some people hear a heart beat from 10 weeks - it just depends where the baby and placenta are positioned.

Tassie - I'd ring your GP/midwife if it continues just to rule out anything untoward.

Bailey & Nat - Hope you're both doing ok, Nat I'm still at work until Thursday so another week of hiding Squirt bump under my only 2 tops that aren't too obvious - will be so glad to wear anything I like  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi lovelies,

Pudding - fabulous news about Flash. I love the names, Squirt, Flash, mine is morsel - Nat, Bailey, Tassie any names?? You should be pleased you are in cold NI, the heat here has been unbearable and am sure it's contributed to me not being able to move most of today - sick, tired and stupidly hot. Have fun partying, the weight loss health kick is a great line for not drinking! My friend has gone down the adoption route after 2 failed ivfs and I must say I felt pretty awkward when we met but she's been great about it and is really into the adoption now so I think it's prob a relief for her not to worry about ivf and know her child is coming soon. Oh and yes loving the disco nap, not heard that in a long old while!

Bailey - thanks for the links, I think I'll do the same re going down that route if it's high risk, just hope I manage to get a scan before 14wks.

Dory - Doppler sounds great. Is it a bit like doctors stethoscope or something more snazzy? And errgh stupid selfish drunk smokey girl. Your friends should have kicked her out. Glad you had fun telling your friends. Such a lovely experience.

Tassie - yes def call your clinic, at least you have your scan Tuesday so you'll get your reassurance soon.

Nat - hope u r feeling better. My day today sounds pretty similar to yours the other day. Out for the count. My mum was staying so I had to send her out to meet my brother. Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Morning lovely ladies!

Pudding, how was your break? Did you find it relaxing? I'm glad your brother took your news well, that must be a weight off your shoulders! 

Tassie, how are you? Has your bleeding stopped? Are you taking any blood thinners? They can sometimes make bleeds look worse than they are.

Dory, oh boo. Sorry you're still at school until Thursday! I don't know why different areas have such different term times. Seems odd to me.

Noodle, sorry you're feeling rough, but it's a good thing! As for names, we're still calling them Art and Millie and it's got to the point now where DH insists that's what their names will be! We'll see about that. Depends on if I have one or two in there!

Bailey, hope you're doing ok!

AFM had a bit of a funny weekend. Managed to get out on Saturday, just went into town to do a bit of shopping. Had a few retchy moments whilst I was out, but I settled down later and managed some tea. Sunday DH was out most of the day, so I went out for a walk with my SILs, which absolutely wore me out, but I didn't feel too bad until right at the end of the walk when I got a whiff of dog poo and I was running to the bushes to retch some more. This morning, tried breakfast, but it just tasted wrong. That's a lot of the problem now, everything tastes not quite right. Not enough to make me ill, but enough to make me not want to eat! I've made it into work anyway 

xxx


----------



## bailey434

I need inspiration for nicknames, so far my friend has come up with Hip and Hop but they don't really sound right to me. Wanted some non-gender generic ones as won't know genders for a while, so any ideas welcome  

Nat I'm having a 'mouth-watering' day today (which isn't a good thing) and am really hungry but really don't know what to eat but feel that I need to eat something to help make me feel like 'mouth-watery'! It's like Catch22!

I'm shattered after the weekend, it was SO hot and muggy in the Peak District and with a very enthusiastic 4-yr old and feeling queasy, was a full on weekend  

Dory I can't believe you're still at school, I think they've all broken up here in the Midlands as the traffic was loads better this morning. Only a few more days to go though and hopefully they will be winding down and doing fun activities instead of lessons?

Hope everyone else is doing ok today  
xx


----------



## tassie

Lol I need inspiration too... I dont know what to name the lil one...

I still get brown bleeding, but it doesn't come frequently. Then last night I had mild cramping, as I get frequent cramping but no brown blood till this morning... It was more of brown discharge rather than brown blood, if that makes sense.
I called the clinic last week, the nurse goes it just normal... I just cant wait for the scan app tmrw and take it from there. My DH wanted us to go to the hospital, I said there's no point as I said to him, if I see any red blood then yeah we should go to A&E. But cos it brown? That's not enough. So praying it goes well tmrw.

Im so glad the wkend is over, had a very busy wkends! So now Im looking forward for this wkend, where I be at home chilling, i hope anyway!

----------------------------------

*bailey434*, in London the schools broke up last Fri... In East Anglia, they breaking up this weds....

I don't know what to eat either but do make sure u eat fruits too.

And thanks for the link *Dory10*, will be checking that out. And make the most of it at work before enjoying ur summer holiday, I know I am!

Hope u all other ladies are well xox


----------



## bailey434

I have my names ladies  

My friend and I always have a little treat when we go to the cinema and have a scoop of Ben & Jerry's and my favourite one is called Peanut Butter me Up, but I can never remember the proper name so call it Peanut Buttercup so my friend suggested Peanut and Buttercup for my little embies and I like it  

Tassie, will keep thinking for you. Do you want a generic non-gender name too?
xx


----------



## NatW

I love it Bailey! Fab names 

I was just wondering what everyone's estimated due dates are? I think I'm looking around mid March, which is pretty funny as we always said we'd try and avoid March/April as we have so many family birthdays then! Oh well, what's one more!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat* we have lots of birthdays in our family in March too, I haven't been given a date yet but guessing around early March, I mentioned that to my mum and she told me a story about when she was pregnant with my brother during the heat wave of 1975 and a lady said to her you didn't think that timing through did you with a bit if a sneer, my parents tried for 5 years before falling with my brother and my mum just said to her beggars can't be choosers and smiled!

I'm thinking like that now! Just think of the big joint parties you can have and how much fun they will be!

*Bailey* I need your advice, I'm still really constipated and it's actually getting quite painful, I'm going to get some lactulose or fybogel, how long did the lactulose take to work on you? We are still travelling home and so as long as I can clear it tonight at the hotel I'll be okay if not I will be in the car tomorrow and that would not be good!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat, my official date is 20th Feb but being twins could be up to a month before so it's all sort of out of the window at the moment  

Aw Pudding that's so annoying for you, mine seems to have righted itself on it's own (no idea what I've done differently though). The lactulose worked within about 6 hours when I took the really big dose. I would go for about 15-20ml to start with as it does give you wind and therefore you might get some tummy ache from cramps. Haven't tried the fybrogel yet but I'm sure it will be back so will use that next time first. Yeah be careful if you are travelling back that you don't take too much as that could be a disasater. Maybe try just 10ml and see if it starts things moving gradually? The fybrogel is a dried sachet thing that you make up into a quarter pint of water so you could maybe just drink half and see if it helps? Or alternatively ask a pharmacist on the way home what they would recommend as a starting dose? Sorry not sure I've been much help?!  I reckon you would be early Feb Pudding as I think you are just under a couple of weeks behind me? Hope the journey back is uneventful!!  
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi All

Just checking in... Great you are all doing well... I'm preparing for cycle 3, how depressing...I think you lovely ladies now need to change this thread to 'early pregnancy' since you are all there  x


----------



## NatW

Pumpkin! Lovely to hear from you! Wishing you the very best of luck for cycle number 3  xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey *Pumpkin* you know what they say third time lucky! I know that would sound annoying from anybody who doesn't know how we struggle but this was my third try so anything is possible!

*Bailey *more questions I'm afraid, did it work in one go and then all cleared it did the "evacuation" take place over a period of time ?

Pudding
C


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Nat. Trying to lose weight which I'm finding difficult and am wondering if the IVF drugs mess you up? I'm upping my activity level this week. Just had a hen night and it was fab meeting new people who don't know my problems. I could relax and be myself  x

How are you doing??

x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Thanks Pumpkin, really hope its third time lucky for us too, can't face anymore... x


----------



## bailey434

Hey Pumpkin,  lovely to hear from you & wishing you all the luck in the world for your 3rd cycle    It took my system quite a while to get back into normal rhythm re burning calories etc so I think it does mess it all up a bit yes unfortunately but well done anyway I know it's so hard to motivate yourself so good on you, especially in this heat! 

Lol Pudding,  when I had the 'bad' episode it was pretty much evacuation over about 40 mins but was not pleasant in any way!! I think if a dose doesn't work then you have a smaller maintenance dose about 12 hrs after? Not sure about the fybrogel sorry. What are you thinking that you will wait til you get home or are you too uncomfortable to last til then? Think orange juice is meant to help too?
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pumpkin, I'm just mega tired today. Feel like someone has drugged me!

Re: weight. To be honest, it's not something I really struggled with (sorry! Not trying to be smug!) so I can't really advise. All I'd say is try and keep active and drink plenty of water xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Pumpkin* I had success with the 2:5 diet, if you can restrict your calories on the 2 days it's great, not a long term plan as it gets difficult to sustain but it really makes you look at what you are eating!

I also used my fitness pal to count calories, there is no hiding or cheating if you write it all down!

Def up the water intake as Nat says it's good for weightloss for my size I needed to drink 7 pints a day, sounds easy but is actually quite hard!

*Bailey* I got some lactulose and just praying it gets it sorted, I finally managed to go earlier but it was soooooooooooo painful especially beforehand in the car! many apologies for the TMI Ladies but I thought it important to share this "situation" with you all! 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ladies I'm so worried. My symptoms seem to have almost disappeared. My boobs don't hurt anywhere near as much as they did and I don't really feel sick anymore. I was mega tired yesterday, but it's 2am now and I'm wide awake. I feel like crying. I've not had any pain or bleeding, but I'm so worried this is it. 

Sorry for the me post. I just feel like it's over and my dream has been taken away from me again. I don't think we'll be able to afford any more treatment, so this really is it


----------



## Pudding34

*Nat*, Darling, I've felt like that a number of times, apparently it's normal for your symptoms to come and go as your body adjusts to the new levels of hormones, then you will get another surge and wish they would go away again!

When is your scan sweetie? Hopefully it is soon and will put your mind to rest!

So easy to say and so hard to do but try to relax, getting worked up is no good for us!

How about a lovely cyber hug Hun I'm afraid it's the closest thing I can offer to a real one! 

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks Pudding. I was just coming on to say sorry for my early morning meltdown! It's so hard isn't it? My scan is on Monday so only another 6 days to get through. Gulp.

But... I'm feeling pretty yucky this morning, so yay! Boobs hurt, but still not as much as they did. 

Good luck with your scan today Pudding, hope it all goes well. Let us know xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh sweetie you never have to apologise for a meltdown! We've all done it at some point and that's what we are all here for! Supporting each other through the meltdowns I mean!

I have been awake most of the night too, we are halfway home and the hotel we are staying in is baking hot, we are on the ground floor so window only opens a wee bit and little puppy has been panting away all night long bless his heart! But it's really loud!

It's been a very long 9 days away and I'm really looking forward to getting home now!

My boobs are aching like crazy this morning too, and after the lactulose I'm farting like a trouper! It's just so glamourous isn't it!

Another hug for you Hun  stay strong, I know you can do it!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nat I definitely echo what Pudding said,  the symptoms do come and go from day to day but it is a bit disconcerting!  I've had Sunday where had no queasiness at all but then yesterday had it most of the day AND evening. Try not to worry lady but I know it's easier said than done!  

Pudding that just made me laugh on the train,  the wind is a very noisy side effect isn't it. Hope it helps to kick start your system into some kind of a more regular pattern. My journey back on Sunday in a hot car with a panting puppy beside me sounds a bit like your night last night. She just didn't know what to do with herself poor thing.  Hope the scan goes well later & you get to see growth & good heart rate  
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh Pudding that did make me laugh!  Definitely glamorous! 

Thanks Bailey too  I wish there was an app we could download to see that everything is ok in there! 

Your poor doggies suffering in this heat, bless them. I know how I'd feel if I had to wear a fur coat in this weather. 
xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

NatW said:


> Thanks Pumpkin, I'm just mega tired today. Feel like someone has drugged me!
> 
> Re: weight. To be honest, it's not something I really struggled with (sorry! Not trying to be smug!) so I can't really advise. All I'd say is try and keep active and drink plenty of water xx


Well Nat, lets hope you don't get too big when you are pregnant as you may struggle after that!  x


----------



## pumpkin1975

Pudding34 said:


> *Pumpkin* I had success with the 2:5 diet, if you can restrict your calories on the 2 days it's great, not a long term plan as it gets difficult to sustain but it really makes you look at what you are eating!
> 
> I also used my fitness pal to count calories, there is no hiding or cheating if you write it all down!
> 
> Def up the water intake as Nat says it's good for weightloss for my size I needed to drink 7 pints a day, sounds easy but is actually quite hard!
> 
> *Bailey* I got some lactulose and just praying it gets it sorted, I finally managed to go earlier but it was soooooooooooo painful especially beforehand in the car! many apologies for the TMI Ladies but I thought it important to share this "situation" with you all!
> 
> Pudding
> X


Cheers pudding  x


----------



## tassie

Had a scan app today...

I wouldn't say its a good news as of yet ...

The baby should be 7wks and 6 days, so it should show the heartbeat and form a shape of a baby but unfortunately it looks more of a 5wks, so we couldn't see anything. Just a sac.

So got another app next Fri and take it from there... There's a 50/50 chance of miscarriage or it could be a slow development. So if the baby grows by next Fri? Then we are ok and if it doesn't? Have to take it from there...

Really gutted, was so looking forward to hear the heartbeat... Now gotta for another 10 days for next scan app, that's if I don't bleed...

I don't know what I can do to eat or do to make the baby grow... 

I don't know how am I suppose to feel either... 

Anyway sorry for being such a killjoy..

*pumpkin1975*, welcome back... And hope all u ladies are well and enjoying this lovely weather xox


----------



## NatW

Oh Tassie, I'm sorry to hear that. I'm not sure there is anything you can eat to make the baby grow as it will take the nutrients it needs from you anyway. Just   that it catches up when you go back next. Sending big  

How are you feeling in yourself? Have you got anything to distract you? 
xxx


----------



## tassie

I just feel sad and disappointed and that for some reason, this pregnancy won't be the one for me... It just the feeling that I get, I don't know why. 

And unfortunately no, no plans to distract myself. 

Finding it hard to try to remain positive. Its gonna take a bit of time, i know.


----------



## NatW

Huge hugs


----------



## bailey434

Oh Tassie, I'm sorry it wasn't what you expected   Let's all hope it's just a late implanter and will catch up. Did you ask them about your spotting? 

I think a distraction plan is definitely called for. Could you maybe go for a walk, or off to the cinema later with DH just to stop yourself sitting and worrying? 

We're all here for you so please keep talking to us
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Tassie I'm so sorry you are going through all this worry, I know how you feel babes I have been in the same place for the last two weeks, mine appears to be a late implanter by three days and at this stage a day or two is sooooooo very important and can make all the difference on what you can see at a scan so please don't lose hope!

Def get a project going to distract you maybe some baking? Always works for me! Sorry if that's a bit too Florence Henderson for you!

Big hug Hun  

This is really bad timing but hopefully will give you some reassurance that things can catch up, our scan was fine today baby's heartbeat has caught up and we have had more growth to 12.4mm but as I said above we are still measuring 3 days behind what we expected so it can sometimes just be like that!

Hope all you ladies are staying cool in this heat!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Fab news Pudding! Hope Flash continues to grow, grow, grow!


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks Nat!

I managed to get an appointment with my GP this afternoon to get registered so just waiting for midwife to contact me now!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Tassie - Sorry to hear your scan wasn't conclusive and you've got another long wait   .  As the others have said there's nothing you can do except positive thinking and talking to your little embie - I found some good relaxing guided meditations for early pregnancy on you tube.

Pumpkin - Glad you're getting fired up for round 3, sending lots of   your way.

Pudding, Nikki, Bailey - Hope you and your littlies are doing ok.

Short one from me, so much on at work this week with plays, musical performances etc etc plus a member of staff is leaving so that too - all whilst trying to field away any questions from nosy parents  

Dory
xxx


----------



## tassie

Had a good nap, so I'm alot better than I was before.... All I can do for now, is remain positive and hope and pray for the best and take it from there.

I got nothing to distract myself but I have got some errands to do, so that will keep me going.

But I failed to mention about brown bleeding/spotting. Cos asa I heard the news, my mind went completely blanked and numbed. I couldn't get the words out of my mouth .... But today, no bleeding so far... So I hope it stays that way.

And don't be silly ladies, please do continue ur good news. So *pudding34*, that's fantastic news!

Have a great night ladies xox


----------



## bailey434

Hi Tassie,  hope you've had a restful night, thinking about you lots & sending lots of   and   your way
xxxx


----------



## bailey434

Hiya all

Hope you are having a good day and coping in the heat (the night seems to be worse for me)

Have just heard back from my midwife and have an appointment next Thursday at the twin clinic for my scan!! Pleased but suddenly very nervous all over again and hoping everything is going ok with peanut and buttercup. Hopefully just the hormones being all over the place.

My sister bless her is going to come down for the day again to come with me  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That's great news Bailey, Peanut and Buttercup are brilliant names by the way!

Don't worry I'm sure all will be fine!

Your sister is wonderful for coming down to go with you, you can tell her I said that if you want!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah she has been a little star and is very excited about it all. She can't wait until we can tell her little boy as he's been asking for a sibling recently (but he's not getting one!) so she's pleased that he will have some new cousins to distract/play with  

Meant to ask how your 'system' is after the lactulose?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Ahhhhhh that's great he will love having little cousins!

Nothing happened after the lactulose, I was a bit windy but that's about it!

I think whatever was in t here came out in one lot which was the problem, I'm going to take some more later today as "maintenance"!

I picked up the rest of my drugs yesterday there are a lot of them, how long are you on your drugs for? My clinic said 12 weeks but ask the midwife as it becomes their decision on e you are signed over to them!

Do you apply gender to peanut and buttercup?

I refer to Flash as "he" I'm not sure why it's just a feeling I have, and I hate saying "it" hopefully if he is a girl he won't have gender issues as I don't think he/she can hear me yet!!!!M

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hhhm maybe try the fybrogel next time then? I seem to be back to normal now but have no idea why or how long it will last!

Yeah when I got my drugs it was 2 carrier bags full! I'm on them until 12 weeks and the midwife seemed ok with that. Have started reducing my prednisolone now so am down to 10mg a day for this week. The clinic said for the last week (week 11) to just use 1 pessary a day but think I will have some left over so will just carry on with them until I run out as it can't hurt and it will only be about 3 days extra.

No gender application at the moment, although they do sound a little 'boy and girl' so if it's two of one kind I'm not sure if the nicknames will stick   Yeah I know what you mean, I didn't want to just say 'it' or 'they' as it seems a little impersonal. Was starting to think about possible names at the weekend, as I need to think of a few combinations until I know, and my Mum in her bluntness said 'Well I'll only tell you if I REALLY hate a name that you've chosen...' to which I replied 'Well that's fine because I'll just ignore you anyway as it's not your choice/decision!' (one of a few choice things that she came out with over the weekend - and this one was one of the less upsetting ones!)  

Are you going to find out the gender or what and see? My plan is to find out but not tell anyone! I feel that with IVF that everyone (or the people you tell anyway) seems to know so many details about your treatment and scans and everything that it's quite nice to have a little secret for myself    Whether or not I will be able to keep the secret is a completely different thing though   
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I see your mums tact gene has been mislaid again babe!  I bet once her grandchildren arrive it will be a completely different story, doesn't help in the meantime but my outlaws aren't exactly heaven sent either!

Don't get me wrong they are super excited about Flash but they are very different to my family, DH didn't have a very idyllic childhood and his Dad rules the house anybody who dares to have a different opinion is shot down and frozen out so when he harped on and on about how he prayed for us to have a baby and that's why I'm pregnant and couldn't understand why I wasn't ",thankful" I was pretty annoyed! 

I will be taking any comments for them that I don't like with a pinch of salt!

I think we will find out the gender but again how we will kept it secret especially from my folks I will ever know, my mum only has to look at me and I spill my guts to her I once called her and said hi mum, and she said what's wrong, the woman is like a bloodhound!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hey Tassie, how are you feeling today?  Thinking of you xx

Bailey exciting you have your midwife appointment! Good luck. 

Hi Pudding, have you thought about trying senna?

Hi Dory and Noodle. Dory enjoy your last day at school! 

AFM I can't stop crying today. I know it's the hormones, but I hate this waiting. Probably more than the 2WW. I've taken today off again as I'm not sleeping at night (and it's not because I'm not tired, because I am) but I think because everything is still uncertain. I've been feeling sick again and (.) (.) hurt on and off, but I just can't help thinking something isn't quite right. I want to enjoy this pregnancy but I'm finding it so hard. 

On the positive side I'm one week further along than last time! 

Thanks for letting me moan xx


----------



## bailey434

Aw *Nat*, sorry you're having a bad day 

I don't think this hot weather really helps in terms of sleeping or with feeling queasy! When is your scan (sorry can't remember!). I relaxed a little after my 7 week one but now I know the next one is next week I've gone all nervous again 

You are so right about focusing on the positive, you ARE one more week along YAY, that's lots more growth and therefore probably lots more hormones for you to contend with remember, and hormones are NOT rational! 

*Pudding* you REALLY wouldn't believe what she said to me in the car on the way to my sisters. My friend was shocked when I told her  I am really hoping once they are here that it will be a different story.

That's funny about your Mum and her knowing, I'm really hoping I have that kind of connection with my babies as haven't really ever had it with Mum (she does have her good points but the emotional side/support is not her strong point at all). She didn't have a very supportive Mum herself so it makes me even more determined to really foster that element of the relationship with the little ones
xx


----------



## NatW

Thanks Bailey. Scan is on Monday. My friend and her little girl are coming to stay over the weekend so I'm hoping that will keep me occupied till scan date. 

Trying to take the positives. I'm still really tired even if everything else comes and goes that's a constant  Think I'm going to have another nap. xx


----------



## tassie

Im fine thanks ladies...

Trying not to think the negatives and praying for the best.

Im craving for Boursin cheese for some reason, hope that is ok to eat, isn't it ladies? 

Called clinic for more pessaries, they seem to be runnin out so quickly for some reason!

-----------------------------------------
Sorry *NatW*, ur havin a bad day. I agree this weather is not helping at all. Hope ur scan goes well on Mon 

*Bailey434*, thats nice of ur sis to come down and Im sure ur nephew will be so happy to hear ur having babies.

*Pudding34*, I hope ur feeling alot better now.

Enjoy rest of the day ladies xox


----------



## Pudding34

*Tassie*, thanks Hun I am feeling better now, I think Boursin is a blue cheese so not sure we can have it I would avoid unless an expert says it's okay, I always err on the side of caution, my SIL tried to feed me meringues but I couldn't be sure so declined she didn't seem happy about it and kept pushing it saying she was sure it was fine but it's me that has to live with every decision I make!

*Nat*, I've been suffering in the heat today, fell asleep on the sofa and woke up wrapped up in little puppy which didn't help! He's like a giant furry hot water bottle! My boobs are also very painful and I can't get comfortable!

Don't worry about the crying I'm like that all the time too just go with it babe and don't worry!

*Bailey*, what did she say to you, a problem shared is a problem halved!

I really hope I have the close relationship with my little one that I have with both of my parents, they are my best friends! We are even closer now after the trauma of ivf and now being pregnant although my dad keeps making silly jokes, his favourite was to do me a to scale drawing of a stick baby after I told him how big Flash is now! Oh dear! I sense there will be more stick baby drawings to come!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

Tassie -    Not sure about that cheese, is it made with pasturized milk?  We're ok with soft cheese as long as they are and are not mould ripened (like brie or blue stilton)  There's a good list on the NHS website.  I'm currently loving babybels!

Pudding - I'm with you on the gender thing, I don't want to refer to Squirt as 'it' so have gone with 'she' it just feels right and has done since ET, I think a lot of it is that last time our little one was always 'he' for me so think it might be a emotional distancing thing on my behalf.  So far we're not planning to find out so I've already said I'm sure Squirt won't be too offended if she turns out to be a he  

Bailey - How many weeks are you now?  Time seems to be flying by since your last scan - I was always the same in the run up to scans, sending lots of  .

Nat -    Sorry today has been a bad day, as you say you're getting closer and closer to scan day each day.  And thanks - I've broken up yey!

Nikki - Hope you're ok xx

Well I've made it to the summer hols with no nosy parents asking me, I've been hiding in very baggy clothes this week and have been carefully positioned at the beginning and end of the days.  Tomorrow I'm going to embrace the Squirt bump and wear a tighter fitting vest top and show the world how proud I am of this little miracle  

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Tassie I've looked up Boursin for you in my book 'What to Eat When You're Pregnant' and it's fine. I think it is classed as a cream cheese like Philly so go ahead and treat yourself. 

Pudding meringues are tricky aren't they as you never know whether they are sticky or not until you've broken/bitten into them. I've steered clear so far just incase.

Ok, prepared to be shocked.... so I was sat in the back of the car with Mexi and we were about 30 mins into a nearly 3 hour journey....so she starts talking about the 12 week scan and she said 'Would you be relieved if one of them hadn't survived at the next scan?'  I heard it but thought she can't have possibly just said that so said 'What??!' and so she repeated the exact words again....I said 'NO! I would not be relieved as that would mean that one of the babies has died!!' and then she realised that I was angry and said 'Oh well you know what I mean....' really dismissively!  Now I know they must be worried about how I will cope etc but for God's sake these are her grandchildren, and this is from a woman who suffered with PCOS and as there was no IVF in the early 70's couldn't really have much treatment, and so went on to adopt as a result, before falling pregnant naturally. So SURELY she would consider how much these babies are wanted? Is it old age (she is 70 this month but not long retired and definitely not a sit in-front of the tv pensioner)?? I was just incredulous and was so shocked I couldn't think of anything to say. Let alone the sadness of potentially finding out that you had lost one of the babies but then the additional stress/worry of hoping that the other one is still safe for the rest of the pregnancy?!! Is that what she wants me to go through?

Dory I'm with you on the Babybels! Perfect snack size   I'll be 10 weeks at the end of the week, hoping they will do the nuchal scan at the same time so can find out the risk ratio thing early on. Congrats on being broken up, I'm not sure you will be able to hide Squirt when you go back in September    Mothercare have a MASSIVE sale on at the moment (might have bought myself a bargain top yesterday) so check it out
xx


----------



## Dory10

Bailey - Bless you, I am no longer shocked by the insensitive things people come out with but it stings all the more when someone is so close to you.  Yes you would think she understood how much your babies are loved, wanted and are little miracles but I think (and I'm not defending her insensitivity) that she is worrying about her own baby (you) and the challenges that twins bring, emotionally and physically, during pregnancy and after birth.  She could instead, however be offering her support for your later stages of pregnancy and early days after the twins are born.

I've spoken to my mum tonight (she popped round to hoover and change the bed so I could start the summer hols all clean and fresh!)  And we're planning a mothercare trip soon, ours is about 30 miles away but huge apparently, it will seem strange going to such places that I've avoided for years!

Dory
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah in some ways I think you are right Dory but she's not mentioned anything about supporting later on in the pregnancy or after the birth either. I think that is related to the 12 weeks thing, which on some levels I understand as I'm not buying any 'baby' things until after then, but she seems to forget that cos I'm doing this on my own I don't have someone at home to say 'ignore her, she's being insensitive and hasn't thought that through before saying it outloud' etc etc. and it's quite hard to 'unhear' things once they have been said, although she won't for any moment have any idea how much that hurt me, she never does!

It was so weird being in Mothercare 'legitimately' for me and not for a friend or colleague. I was quite fascinated with all the stuff but stuck to just looking at the sale maternity things for now    Have a good shop when you get there, you've earned it!
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh Bailey that sounds EXACTLY like something my mum would say! A case of engage mouth before brain I'm afraid. I do agree with Dory though, she's worried about her little girl, bit that that makes it easier! 

Hugs to you Tassie.

Thanks everyone, feeling better after my nap. Have decided whatever will be will be and there's nothing I can do now but trust in nature and hope she's kind! 

Just made myself tea, wolfed it all down,  burped and now feel sick again! The joys


----------



## bailey434

Not that I'm glad that you might have similar 'clangers' Nat but glad it hear it's not just me!  

I'm in that 'hungry but don't know what I want to eat' stage but need to eat something or I'll reach the 'now I'm queasy' stage    My daytime queasiness seems to have eased but I really feel that I need to eat quite early on in the day (would normally wait until I get to work but having to have something at home first now) and then seem to be having queasiness in the evening now. It's weird how it all changes around. Glad your nap helped a bit too, I think hormones and tiredness also messes with your head so grab those naps when you can  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Bailey*, ignore her, she's being insensitive and hasn't thought that through before saying it outloud! 

You may not have somebody at home to say that stuff to you babes but you have us!

Im sure that she is just worried about you,it is a lot of work but on the on the other hand she clearly doesn't realise how capable you are, if you can get to where you are after everything else you can do anything!

Let's hope she engages brain before letting her mouth run away with her in the future!

*Dory* yay for finishing work! Here's to a lovely relaxing summer!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Hey ladies, just checking in. Not had time to do a thorough catch up but wanted to post before falling asleep.

Bailey - woah that's crazy talk, just beggars belief what some people come out with. Hopefully she's gone home and realised that was a bad move and won't do it again but from all the insensitive things we've all heard, I think you must expect another few beauties to come along!! 10 weeks for both of us this week yipee , getting there. I think I may have missed the post re your scan, do you have your 12 wk booked in? Hope so. I've still got 2wks before I can even get it booked in. Hey ho!

Dory - yeah to summer hols! Must be great to be finished thru the best part of pregnancy so get those tight tops on and let it all hang out. X

Nat - sorry you're still on and off. Weather is so ridiculously hot and really doesn't help when we already have an increased temperature! Keep naping.

Tassie enjoy your bousin!

Afm - been feeling pretty rough mist days and works been stressful so much so that I had first proper emotional wreck outburst today, fortunately at home not work. Came home for lunch and was telling DH how stressed I've been feeling last couple of days and I then couldn't stop blubbering for the next hour or so. DH told me to go stay with my mum to get away so I have done and expecting to feel so much more relaxed and get some good rest. I'm hating work at the moment as it's getting harder to keep chilled and feel like it's just going back to how it was before pregnancy and I can't handle the thought of that. Sorry for the rant but that's why I've been a bit off the radar recently! Lovely to catch up. Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Nikki, my midwife chased my appointment today and apparently I'm booked into the twin clinic next Thursday for a scan and whatever else they do there. So will be just a day or two under 11 weeks so not sure if they will do the nuchal scan at the same time or get me to come back the following week as I think you have to me a minimum of 11 weeks but suppose it depends on the babies dimensions maybe? It's weird how some areas seem to take ages to sort out the 12 week scan isn't it? Where are you based?

Sorry you've been feeling rough, the weather really doesn't help does it? Good that you can have a few days rest and recuperation at your Mum's being looked after  

xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi Bailey, I know different areas do totally different things. I'm in Hammersmith and Fulham borough, the Hosp is meant to have a really good maternity reputation but can't see it so far! I think it didn't help that I waited until after the 6 wk scan to tell the GP and get referred as that's what I thought I should do but in hindsight I wish I'd told them as soon as I got the positive. Yours may be different as you have twins. I was thinking about you and how exciting it is, you may even have a little girl and a little boy! X

I dreamt that we all met up in a big group and there were loads of people hiding their bloaty bumps and we were taking about how are little ones would be able to play together! I also read this morning that at 10wks if it's a boy, his little tangle wangle will start to peep through! Well they didn't use that word! 

Feeling better after a long sleep but this heat is frigging silly! Hope you all have a lovely day!! 

Dory - bump out and proud!!! Yeaaaah! 

Love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## NatW

Awww Nikki that sounds lovely! It would be lovely to meet IRL 

I've had some bonkers dreams lately too. Last week I dreamt of 3 baby magpies, so I'm wondering if that's my subconscious telling me I'm having a girl! And I also dreamt that I went to my scan and two little blobs were there. But then I worried that meant it wasn't going to happen! Stupid, stupid brain. Having said that I'm feeling a lot better today. Mainly because I'm feeling so sick again!

I've not rung up to book in with midwife yet as my clinic like you to do your first scan with them first and then they sign you off to the midwife. My scan is on Monday, but we're going away on Friday, so goodness knows when I'll get to see her!

Hope all you other ladies are doing fab today.
xxx


----------



## bailey434

Morning all

I waited to tell my GP until I had my 7 week scan too and then they got me all booked in with the midwife. Nikki I'm wondering if my scan is a little earlier because of it being twins too.

I've had a rubbish morning so far, I left my phone at home and then managed to slip and go a complete blinder at the train station and ended up on the tarmac path (luckily no-one was around as it was so early) and now have lots of little scrapes and grazes all down one side of me! My hands took the brunt of it I think but was so shaken up afterwards my hands were shaking and was worried about the babies, but hopefully my hip/bum took the bit that my hands didn't. No pains or twinges since so hopefully all ok, but as I'd left my phone I couldn't phone anyone just to have a 'please calm me down I've just fallen over' chat    Got myself some fruit toast and a peppermint tea from Starbucks afterwards to compensate and that made me feel a bit better and then realised that I'd managed to drink a hot drink again, bonus! 

Meeting up would be great at some point, we should map out where we all are and see if there is a majority somewhere or a middle point  
xx


----------



## NatW

Oh Bailey! You need to take care of yourself, especially after your poorly leg too! Bless your heart. Hope you're feeling better now. And yay to hot drinks! I know what you mean! I can't even stand the thought of tea or coffee anyway now, but the ginger tea I've bought is not really doing it for me either.

I'm in Peterborough, so it's fairly easy for me to get most places 

xx


----------



## bailey434

I know, I'm a right clumsy oaf at the moment! Went and had some physio on my leg last night, deep tissue massage and some ultrasound and have some exercises to do but he said it's healing and is a relatively easy one to put right so that's good. 

Oh yes tea and coffee are definitely no-no's, I sat next to someone in training yesterday who had a really strong instant coffee and it was really making me feel sick, had to turn myself away from them to try and block it out.

I'm just on the edge of Birmingham/Worcestershire so quite easy to get to most places too 
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Oh Bailey you poor thing! How did you slip! Am sure your minis are well protected from things like that in their little peanut and buttercup sacks!! Just when you'd been fixing your leg too. Glad Starbucks made you better with treats!!

Nat - if I were you I'd phone GP today and book in. They only wanted to know usual info about dates of last period and when you took a test. Get in there quick is what I say. Saying that your area may be good for getting you in quickly. So excited about your scan Monday!

I can get pretty much anywhere easily enough too. I think as a celebration when we are all past our 12wk scans we should arrange a lovely lunch! I'd love to be able to meet all you wonderous lovely ladies and say thanks for keeping me strong!

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

That definitely sounds like the start of a plan to me Nikki. We'll have to wear name badges to start with as some of us don't have our names in our forum names  
xx


----------



## NatW

I can foresee a few tears when we get together! Is anyone on ********? We can perhaps set up a group meet on there a bit more easily? If not, not a problem. I'll contact you with my 'real identity(!)' at some point and we can sort things out from there 

I agree waiting until after 12 week scan is best. All being well, I'll be 12 weeks at the start of September...

x


----------



## bailey434

I'm on ******** yes, that might be easier like you say to set up a private group on there 

September sounds good as it will hopefully be a bit cooler then for travelling too!  
xx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies,

I experienced bleeding last night, and was bleeding throughout the day and still am unfortunately. 
Went to my local A&E this morn and didnt get scan app till 3pm.

Luckily, the baby is still there and it has grown 2 more millimeters than it did on Tues, my last scan app. So it made me relieve but Im still scared about the bleeding tho and was told only to come back to A&E again if Im experiencing heavy bleed other than that normal bleed is fine cos some women bleed throughout their pregnancy. And was also told to think positive and hope for the best cos thats all I can do. But as I stated, im so scared tho. In meantime, got another scan app next Fri, so I hope the baby has grown then.

Sorry for bein such a downer. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*bailey434*, so sorry to hear u hurt urself. Hope ur ok now and feeling alot better.

*noodlehead*, enjoy ur stay at mums. I find it therapeutic when i stay at my mums. Hopefully it distresses u from work too. Im hopin to stay at my mums in couple wks time.

*NatW*, i had notes from the hospital to give to my gp and that from 12 wks, thats if i do make it which i hope i do. They will refer me back to my gp and my gp will refer me to local hospital/midwives so i been told.

Hope all u other ladies are ok xox


----------



## Dory10

Tassie -   How horrible with all the bleeding but please take some comfort in the fact that your baby is still growing and as hard as it is at times I'm a great believer in positive thinking   .

Bailey - Hope you're a little less shaken after your trip this morning, how come grazes always hurt more as an adult?  Last time I tripped and grazed I made a mental note to be a bit more sympathetic with the littlies at work.

Nikki - I think a meet up would be a fab idea, I'm in Derbyshire.

Nat - Not long now until Monday for you, 4 more sleeps  

Pudding -  hope you're ok  

Afm - Squirt bump has been out and proud today, although somehow doesn't seem as big as when I've been trying to hide!  DH has just come in from work and announced the imminent arrival of the in laws - they always seem to appear when I'm trying to get some food ready and at the moment I become quite savage when kept from my snacks  

Dory
xxx


----------



## NatW

Tassie, keep positive thoughts. It's good that bub has grown! Fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks Dory  I'm counting the days definitely! 

Ooh looking like it might be a Midlands meet then? Where's Pudding? She's been quiet today. Hope you're Ok Pudding xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi girls, had a busy day today so much has happened on here as well!

Tassie I know bleeding is scary but it's not necessarily a terrible thing and can just be a hematoma that your body can't reabsorb, I was also told that bleeding is very common in pregnancy sadly not before I experienced it or I would have been more mentally prepared.

Bailey, what are you like huh!! Hope the damage wasn't too bad and you are over the shock now, falling is mostly the shock it's like time slows down isn't it! 

Meet up wise I'm in Essex so does that bring the average a bit further down! No pun intended!!!

Big hugs to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Ah Tassie, so pleased you got seen to so you know all is ok. With Puddings experience and what I've read since, some ppl do bleed and it must be scary to be one of those people but yes try to keep positive. Poor you having to wait all day for the good news and in this heat. Really feel for you. On the bright side, I presume you got another sneaky look at mini Tassie!!

Dory - enjoy the in laws!

Pudding - haha Essex joke made me laugh but yes we may be moved slightly further south by that!

We'll have to look at a map and find a central point. Earlier I was thinking oxford but that may be a bit too west. Tassie where are u based? September sounds like a good month because of the weather and by then we'll all have our energy back and no more queasy days. I'm on ********, I don't know how to use it very well so not sure how to work the group but am sure it's easy to work out.

Nighty night all - hope u all manage to get some good sleep in your no doubt boiling bedrooms! X


----------



## noodlehead

Hey guys, looking at map perhaps Cambridge or B'ham may be good places or anywhere in between. I don't know the places in between but one if you guys may know a good place with good links. 

Nat - 2 more sleeps until scan  

Tassie - how are you feeling now? Any more bleeding? 

Enjoy your day everyone xx


----------



## bailey434

Birmingham sound great to me   but happy to go anywhere really. I can find out about setting up a group on ******** no problem  Maybe do some personal messages with ******** names on it and then can invite people or whatever you do. 

I got all my bumpf from the hospital yesterday ahead of my appointment next week, nothing too earth shattering but I suppose we all know quite a lot about stuff before most people cos of going through treatment. They say to allow 2 hours or maybe the whole afternoon, not sure if that's cos of twins/consultant lead care or just the norm? 

Also have managed not to injure myself further in the last 24 hours...result  

Hope you're all having a good Friday and looking forward to the weekend. Hope all is well with you Tassie  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey that is a result congrats!  

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Questions!

Has anybody had to get new bras yet? Mine are so tight and my boobs seem to have doubled in size in the last couple of days!

Also is anybody experiencing an itchy belly?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I have, I got some about 3 weeks ago! Just some soft cheap ones from Asda as thought that after 12 weeks would go and get measured properly (maybe in M&S). I was 36c before BFP and ordered the medium and large to compare and ended up keeping the large!! I didn't want to spend lots early on on bras and these were just the job and nice and reasonable for the first couple of months.

http://direct.asda.com/george/womens/lingerie/strappy-lace-trim-comfort-bra/G004469163,default,pd.html

they are very comfy and the straps don't fall off at all, but think that I might need a little more 'structure' as the pregnancy progresses if I have a lot more growth, so that's why I thought I'd go to M&S later on to get properly measured! 

Haven't had itchy belly, just lots of pulling and still feels quite tight if I stretch upwards for something. Could it be to do with the heat? Are you moisturising your tummy yet? Thought about that the other day and wondered at what stage you are meant to start doing that to try and avoid/minimise/help stretch marks? My pregnancy app reminded me to start thinking about pelvic floors today 
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or it's owners are not responsible for the content of external Internet sites


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the link Hun!

I looked up the itching and found that it is because of stretching and lack of moisture so I'm just using regular moisturiser, will probably choose one good for stretch marks later on when things start getting bigger!

I am sooooooooooo hot today it's untrue! I feel like I'm melting like a lolly pop I a sauna!

Pudding
X


----------



## Dory10

B'ham sounds fab - maybe a little pre- lunch maternity wear shopping in the bullring? 

Pudding - I have some lovely maternity bras by hot milk and Elle Macpherson intimates - I got 2 last time as my boobs tend to grow very early on so have been in them from 7/8 weeks both times. I've normally got a smallish back with larger cups (32E) so find it difficult to get shop own bras anyway I'm now in 32G (DH is in awe but a little afraid of them!) I've just got a nude one in the Debenhams sale by Miriam Stoppard and another ( larger!) Elle Macpherson one in House of Fraser clearance - They are normally fairly pricey but have managed to get mine with at least a third off, the last one was half price.

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Search-Show?q=hot%20milk

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-hof-Site/default/Search-Show?q=elle+Macpherson+intimiates+maternity

Have you tried bio oil? It's completely pregnancy safe and a little goes a long way, I use it on my legs after shaving and have just started to rub Squirt bump too - it smells lovely 

Nikki - Thank you , In laws didn't stay to long as I was sorting out tea  We're going to theirs later for a bbq but DH has already said I probably won't eat anything - I'm taking baby bels and crisps!

Tassie, Bailey, Nat - Hope you're all ok, it's Friday 

Dory
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or it's owners are not responsible for the content of external Internet sites


----------



## bailey434

Pudding this is for you...I popped into the Bullring on the way home as needed to pick something up from Debenhams, it was so hot in there that I felt a little light headed so went to Burger King (I know bad but really just needed food quickly & first naughty food for months) anyway I ordered their version of a happy meal & completely forgot about not drinking fizzy drinks....well I can report back that after all our talk of soft drink porn it was really disappointing! Typical eh?!    
xx


----------



## tassie

Hi ladies,

The bleeding seems to be so lighter now. Nothing that needs to be concern about. I'm slowly starting to get my confidence back, feeling alil hopeful.

I've told my mum and my aunt (as she's like my second mum) about the news but I also told them not to get hopeful either. My mum is becoming protective mode now, as I got a friend wedding coming up. She tells me if I'm going to dinner party with the girls, don't bother going to the wedding. Or if I'm going to the wedding, don't bother going to the dinner party. I was like, mum I'm gonna see closer to the time.

And she also tells me, when driving? Avoid the bumps, cos that can cause miscarriage and don't wear high heel either, and not to go out either. I didn't bother arguing, I just said ok 

One thing I am gutted about, is that my family is planning to stay in Birmingham for atleast a week in a few weeks time, they excluded me out. Saying I should stay at home in case anything happens to me and my DH agrees with them. He goes if it was one or two night, it would be ok but for a week? No esp now that I experienced some bleeding, I have to take it easy.

----------------------------------
*noodlehead*, yes I did get to see the lil bubs, and heopfully again next Fri, hopefully the baby has grown.

I'm based in East London. I was telling DH about the link up. He goes its a good idea... As we all going similar things, it's easy to talk the treatment and what not... Whereas if I was talking to my family etc about ivf, they would be asking 101 questions and I don't need that. Although none of them knows that we're going through ivf. They just think we trying naturally.

Although a question ladies, when that 3 months come? Would u tell everyone that u are pregnant via ivf. DH says its no ones business but ours and that they should be more happy that we are pregnant in the first place rather than finding out how we got pregnant. Cos believe it or not? My families inc in laws, they back bite!

*bailey434*, Lol I just went to Burger King the other day, well I ordered chips as I love their chips and cheers for the link too! . I was told to apply moisturizing when u first get pregnant but I'll start applying at 3 months stage.

*Dory10*, thanks for the links too  and hope ur well too.

I have named the baby *"mumble"*, the character from Happy Feet 1/2. As I find mumble cute, adorable and chubby. Unless the name has already been taken.

I hope all u other ladies are well and enjoy the weekends xox


----------



## bailey434

Tassie I love your mumble name, it's adorable  

Glad that bleeding is easing and that you are feeling more hopeful. 

Regarding ivf I would say that if you think you will get bombarded with questions/opinions then I would not tell them. What would you gain by them knowing? If there isn't much positive to gain & you will have less stress from not telling them then I would go with that. Like your DH said, HOW you got pregnant is really only your business they should just be happy for you that you are   sorry if that's a bit rambly!  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Tassie - mumble is a very cute name! up to you how you feel and whether ppl will start focussing on the ivf rather than the pregnancy. It is noones business how it happened. My sister and a few friends who knew about ivf throughout know but I'm not telling anyone else as it's irrelevant to little bubsy! Glad the bleedings stopping.

Bailey - congrats on no more injuries! Funnily enough I know that BK as I was at uni in B'ham and used to work at the cinema next door, unless you are talking about a new one, you'd get half price BK so I used to munch in there quite a bit. Going to B'ham would be a fun blast from the past for me so I'm def up for going there!

Pudding - no new bras for me yet although think I've grown but not massively! I'm going to start bio oil when around 12 wks or just after I think. I prob should have started already with the size of my bloat!

Dory - fun maternity shopping is a fab idea and who better to do it with!! Sounds like you've gone for the very snazzy undies again! I'm definately undies shopping with you in the bullring!

Nat - hope you are being kept nicely busy thus weekend to get to Monday even quicker !!

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Hi ladies, just gatecrashing a minute!

I am the new mod on the IVF board and noticed that you mentioned meeting up.

Meeting IRL can be fantastic, BUT it can also be a disaster: I have experienced both!

I know you have all been chatting for a long while, and know each other well, but just wanted to direct you to the FF advice on meeting up:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59145.0

I hope that's ok and you don't mind me sticking my oar in!


----------



## NatW

Morning all!

Driving myself crazy AGAIN! Had a dream we got to scan and there were no heartbeats. Then woke up and symptoms are very mild again, although I do have a sudden urge for cheese and onion crisps! Going to enjoy the weekend with my friend though and try not to worry about Monday.

Will catch up properly later. 

Thanks for the info Cloudy!
xx


----------



## bailey434

Nat I think crisp cravings are a common theme with a lot of us so fingers crossed it's a good sign. I'm normally a chocolate, cakes, biscuits person every time over savoury but haven't really touched them & am craving salt & vinegar crisps. I was at the train station on the way to work the other morning, at 7am, and was actually considering if I could get away with eating the s&v crisps that I'd got with me for my lunch!! At 7am!!   

Anyway hope that's made you smile at least & it's good that you are seeing a friend for distraction, hope you have a lovely time  
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat/Bailey - I've just finished munching quavers! I often find only salty goodness will do.

Cloudy - thanks for the info.

Does anyone mind if I bring a bodyguard to our meeting? I was thinking of suggesting a change to meeting in a dark alleyway at night but now I've changed my mind!! Hee sorry cloudy only joking!

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Tassie - Glad the bleeding has settled down and as for doing stuff, just see how you feel on the day.  Only in the last week or so have I really felt like being that sociable and doing more stuff.

Nikki - He he ah yes I'd almost forgotten about my pants from before - they still fit and are going strong  

Nat - Bless you with the nasty dreams, think we've all had them though, try to remember it's just your mind trying to sort out all your thoughts and emotions.

Cloudy - Thanks for that and welcome to your new board  

Bailey - I have decided it is never too early or too late for a pregnant lady to eat anything she fancies!  I went to a BBQ last night and took, cooked and ate a pizza rather than any BBQ food as that is what I fancied  

Pudding - How are you?  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Guys!

Tassie, it's good that the bleeding has settled down, doesn't help the overactive part of our minds though does it! Hope you are staying cool (pun intended)!

Nat, those dreams are just our subconscious exploring things that we don't allow our minds to think about, they don't mean anything Hun so just shrug it off and forget it or you will drive yourself potty!

Dory, I agree completely this is the only time in our lives when we can be selfish an demanding without reproach so do what you want eat what you want and I my case fall asleep right at the beginning of a movie that you have been promising to watch with your DH for about a week! Ooooppppps!

Had to cry off of a friends two year old party this weekend, it's a good hour and half each way if there is no traffic and after the long journey home earlier this week I couldn't face it, plus I'm so bloated people would keep asking if I'm pregnant etc! I gave a good excuse and will tell the host the real reason when I can,I just can't wait till we have had the 12 week scan so I can tell my friends, I've avoided talking to my friends, most of which live a fair way away so it's easier, during treatment but one friend just kept ringing and I spoke to her this morning, she wanted to know if I vas going to the party, and she asked what had I been up to, ummmmmmmmmm how do I answer that, so I just said nothing really it's all really boring here! Very heard to say that to her as it's the exact opposite! Ah well it's not for much longer hopefully!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Hello lovelies. I've had a fab day with my friend. We had a picnic at a castle then went to the seaside and paddled and then finished with chips! I've been craving salt and vinegar crisps before I knew I was pregnant. I thought it was quite funny how a lot of people do. I've also been craving mushy peas, which is weird as I hate them, but I topped my chips with them and drowned them in vinegar and they were lush! 

Pudding I don't blame you on the long journey. We're off to Cornwall on Friday and I'm worried about the long journey (6 hours). I just hope I get a good day and don't feel too sick or need too many wees! 

Bailey I say eat what you want when you want! 

Nikki that did make me laugh! We could meet at London Dungeons 

Dory, yay to summer holidays! Glad you're doing well. 

Tassie glad the bleeding has stopped xx


----------



## noodlehead

I don't quite know what to say - I have just found out today that my husband has been cheating on me. I'm numb and I don't know what to do!xx


----------



## bailey434

OMG Nikki, are you sure? Sending you big hugs. Do you have any friends nearby you can go & get some support from face to face?  
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh my god Nikki, are you sure, stupid question I know but that is shocking so I have to say it!

I'm so sorry babes, do you want to chat in the chat room? I could set up a room to talk in?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Oh my god Nikki, I'm so sorry. Like Bailey says do you have anyone near by who can support you? xxx


----------



## noodlehead

Yes i'm sure. Saw the texts and saw the girl and he had no choice but to admit it! I don't know how to use the chat room and it'll prob make me more upset. Thanks for the thought tho. I think i'll just eat and go to bed. I've got to look after myself and no let it affect me too much. Got friends coming over tomorrow. I just believe it. I never ever thought he would do this. Thanks for your thoughts. xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki I am so sorry babes!

You know we are here for you if you want to talk Hun, def reach out to your friends you need some support now more than ever.

Stay strong babes for you and the LO!



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Nikki so sorry to hear that you're going through such a horrible nightmare    I really hope you get some support from your friends tomorrow. 

We are all here for you so please keep talking but the main thing is to look after yourself & that little bubba of yours, hard as it may be when you are going through this shock. Really hope you get a peaceful nights sleep  
xx


----------



## NatW

Nikki I've been thinking of you darling. I hope you managed to get some rest last night. 

I have to tell you about my latest dream. Again I dreamt we were at scan (not obsessed much) but this time they saw 6 babies! Good grief. As long as it's somewhere in between 0 and 6 I'll be fine


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, I hope you got some rest sweetie, how are you feeling today?

Nat, have you been eating cheese before bedtime again?

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Thanks guys, only got to sleep after 5 but at least I got about 4 hrs sleep. It wasn't just a bad dream!

Nat - well only one more sleep until you find out if its 1,2or6!! X


----------



## Dory10

Nikki - Just seen your news, I'm so sorry    I want to echo what everyone else has said and that we are all hear if you want to talk, moan or cry or if you just want some baby talk away from it all.  Has he tried to offer any explanations or appologies? Hope your friends is there with you today.

Nat - Good luck for tomorrow  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies
I'm still lurking here.  Just wanted to send Nikki a massive    Can't imagine how you must be feeling but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Loads of love.
Sara. xx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki hope your friends were able to provide you with lots of support, hugs & love today  

Nat how are you doing? Bet you have weird dreams tonight lady! My friend was joking that I was going to have a 'litter' after me telling him about that documentary that the lady who had 2 sets of identical twins after ivf @ serum! I have an inkling you might have 2 on board for some reason  

Sara lovely to hear from you, how are you & where are you at with treatment/plans? 

Afm I've had a big family meal today for my mum's birthday & started with a drama as couldn't find anything dressy enough that I felt comfortable in or felt that didn't show the bloated/beginnings of the bump! Found a dress in the back of the wardrobe that my sis said looked fine but feel like I've been on high alert all day with my hands across my tummy! Roll on when everyone knows & I can wear some comfy mat clothes!

Hope the rest of you had a good day too
Xx


----------



## noodlehead

Nat - good luck for tomorrow    i know everything will be perfect and look forward to hearing how many!! x

Sara - really lovely to hear from you. Thanks. It means a lot that everyone is there. How are you doing? x

Bailey - i know what you mean about the bloat. Its just silly for so early and so hard to dress to hide. Sounds like you did a good job tho.

afm - today was much better than yesterday but i'm dreading the night and not being able to sleep. Its all just too overwhelming at the moment, thinking about the unexpected future and telling people is so horrible! Helpful to talk to friends but can't bring myself to tell anyone else at the moment. Thanks to all of you. Its a great help to know you are here.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Nikki, everything in your own time honey, if and/or when you are ready    

Have you tried a hypno cd to maybe try to help your mind to relax/switch off from everything that has happened & help you sleep? I really found the Paul McKenna 'I can help you sleep' useful when I had gone through a very bad breakup & was finding my mind was still racing at night just trying to process everything. If you have dropbox account I could send it over to you to see if it would help? I know nothing we say will feel much like it helps at the moment but know that we are thinking about you lots
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Nikki, thinking of you Hun  

Nat, good luck for tomorrow babe!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Thanks guys. I'm absolutely terrified! I'll pop back later when I have news  xx


----------



## Pudding34

Breathe Nat, don't forget to breathe!  

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

And remember Nat sometimes it takes them a while to find the little embie, my nurse took AGES (maybe cos she was checking out the twins) but I was freaking out inside!! 

Yeah breathing is a very good idea Pudding  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I didn't realise I was holding my breath until I let it out!

Thank god it has cooled down, I don't know about you guys but we had thunderstorms all night so it's much more bearable here now!

I did wake up though with very achey boobs more than ever before, do you think that that could be a sign that my body us producing its own progesterone now? I worry about when this will happen a lot as when I stop the Gestone will my body take over and produce enough to support the baby?

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I'm loving the slightly cooler weather and feel like I had much better nights sleep last night finally. Even Mexi looked more rested this morning  

I think I read that the placenta starts doing the progesterone at around 9 weeks which is pretty soon for you I think as I was 10 weeks at the weekend (WOW a quarter of the way along!!!!). When are you on the gestone until? I'm on cyclogest until 12 weeks so I think they give you a couple of extra weeks just to make sure and apparently you can't overdose on progesterone, your body just uses what it needs.
xx


----------



## NatW

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to say have one very precious beautiful little bean on board and saw the gorgeous little heartbeat! It was lovely and strong and about 129bpm!

I'm so relieved. Thanks for putting up with me the last week or so, I've been a wreck! 

I'll catch up properly later. I'm just too much on cloud 9 at the moment!


----------



## bailey434

Yay yay yay, brilliant news, so glad all is well     You're even more official now  
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Great news Nat, now you can breathe!  

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Ooh I like being official! Thanks again ladies, you've been fab. I wonder how long before I panic again lol!

Yes, definitely glad of the cooler weather. I might get a reasonable sleep tonight (depending on how many wees I need!) My friend insisted I buy those travel band bracelet thingies for the sickness and they do seem to have done the job.  I've just eaten a large meal anyway! 

Nikki sending you massive hugs. Whenever you're ready to have a rant, we're here xx


----------



## noodlehead

Hi guys,

Nat - that's such amazing news! how freaking exciting!! It's working out for all of us!! Lovely little jumping bean! Congrats honey. Now time to relax and enjoy!! X

Bailey - I'd love that hypno sleep cd, I think I have a Dropbox account but I'll have to work out what the passwords and things are.

Are u guys all on progesterone. I was only told to take it for two weeks after my positive test. I've tried to be positive today and went out at lunch and managed to find two tops that are nice but also belly worthy and I ordered a black maternity dress from top shop which seems cosy. Made me feel better. Only just gone to bed and hoping as it's late I'll be able to snooze without a wandering mind !

Xxxx to you all


----------



## NatW

I'm on progesterone until day 77 (13 weeks), then I halve my dose for another week before stopping. Always amazed how different clinics do things!


----------



## bailey434

I'm similar to Nat and am on it until about 12 weeks & then half the dose for another week. Hoping that the bloatedness will ease when I come off it, don't mind the bump starting but bloatedness is so uncomfortable. Looked up how soon twins start showing & it does seem to be earlier (!!) so not sure I'll be able to hide it at work until I get back off my holiday at the start of sept but as long as everything ok with 12 week scan then I don't mind. 

Glad you managed to get out & treat yourself Nikki, I didn't realise top shop did maternity so might have a look, altho may be a bit young for me!    just drop me a personal message when you work out your Dropbox info & I'll send it over  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Same for me, I'm on the pessaries till week 13 and then half the dose for a week and I think my gestone stops at week 12 although my clinic said that it is all up to my  midwife and they may change that if they want to after the drug review!

Still no word for the midwife so gonna call the today to make sure I am on their system waiting till week 12 is hard enough if I have to wait longer will probably go cuckoo!

Today sees the commencement of week 9 for me I wonder if Flash has caught up or if we are still measuring 3 days behind?

Nikki glad you are thinking positive, have you made any decisions? You don't have to say if you don't want to talk about it I've just been worrying about you, have you considered seeing a counsellor! It is a lot to deal with and there is nothing wrong with asking for help babes!

Pudding
X


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - I called my clinic yesterday to see if I was still entitled to my counselling session that I didn't use. They said someone would call me back but they haven't. Guess I'll call them today. I've no idea what's happening. I figure I need to sort my single life out and get strong before I can make any decisions.

Bailey - you are not too old for anything!! topshop have smallish section. I just got a black stretchy dress and you are never too old for that !! 

Thanks again to everyone for your support, it really does help xx


----------



## Pudding34

I hope they call you back soon babes I really think it will help you!

You can always talk to us if it helps! 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Ugh ladies I feel ROUGH. Thought as have not been feeling too nauseous over the last few days that it might have passed so got myself a pastry for breakfast...now sat at my desk feeling like I might throw up....!! Hopefully it's just too much sugar early on but BIG mistake  

How are everyone else's symptoms? My chest is definitely larger but not as achey at the moment and am still getting the pulling sensations every now and then and got a stitch the other day just sat still. Going to get some BioOil this week I think and start doing the bump after reading about twin bumps popping out earlier!  

Nikki I would echo Pudding's advice on the counsellor, even if you can't get in with your clinic you would be entitled to some via your GP, but it definitely helps (even if it doesn't feel like it at the time)  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Bailey, my boobs are huge and really achey and I'm getting the stretching sensations again.

I seem to have this awful queasy feeling at about 2am sometimes which passes by the time I get up I haven't actually had any sickness yet except for a few rough burps! Sorry for TMi is this a bad thing? I would like to be sick just to reassure me that all is okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

OMG Bailey, we are synched! I feel really rough today. So much so I've not been able to move from the settee yet as every time I move I feel like I'm going to barf! Plus it started at 3am this morning so I'm knackered with it too! So I'm sitting as still as possible and planning our Cornish adventure, although if I feel as rough then we won't be going far! Travel sickness bands not even helping today 

Boobs aren't too bad, mainly tired and get rotten indigestion. Sense of smell makes me want to heave too. 

DH working away today so can't even boss him about and send him to get me some salt and vinegar crisps! 

Hey Nikki, thinking of you lots hun.

Hi Pudding. 9 weeks, how exciting! Eek.

Hi Dory, how you doing?


----------



## bailey434

Pudding I've not been sick, but have felt queasy a lot, I think some people just get different symptoms, I HATE being sick with a vengence so am quite happy not to have been (yet!). I am very hiccupy and burpy though, even my manager (who doesn't yet know) commented that I must have eaten something spicy yesterday as kept hiccuping   My skin is still quite bad too with lots of spots around my hairline. Roll on the 'glowing stage' eh 

Haha you are my sickness buddy Nat!   Salt and vinegar is definitely the way to go. Maybe if it eases you could pop to the shops later. I bought a multipack of the Walkers Squares ones the other day so I didn't run out! I  have the wristbands in my bag but am wearing a short sleeved top so can't really put them on without it be really obvious (the bands are black and I'm on a team of majority women). I went outside and got some air which helped a bit and some ice cold water. Put some perfume on this morning and can really smell it now which isn't really helping. 

A Cornish adventure sounds lovely, I'm down in south Devon for the bank holiday week and am really looking forward to just chilling on the beach and watching my nephew and my friends children play.....well that's how it looks in my head anyway...I'll probably get buried in sand by them or something similar  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I guess throwing up is such a recognised symptom that you kind of expect it!

My memory is shocking, I forget why I started doing something, like walking upstairs and I sometimes just stare at DH like a guy fish because I can't remember what he just said to me!

I've also had a few huge spots nasty things,I never even had that many as a teenager so it's horrible now!

I've kind of gone off crisps which is weird I have always loved Salt and Vinegar ones!

I've got some popcorn in my cupboard the sweet cinema style stuff, do you think that would okay for me to eat or are they full of naughty stuff that is bad for baby?

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

If you fancy it Pudding, go for it. I'm having to eat what I fancy at the moment which is all sorts of random rubbish!


----------



## bailey434

Ooooh I predict a girl for you then Pudding!    My friend reckons she was all about the savoury taste with her son and went mad for sweet things when she had her little girl. I reckon a little popcorn would be fine, it's not like you are only eating that  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm also really missing peanut butter, I have read conflicting things about it and allergies has anybody had any advice on this as I used to eat it every day.

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Really? I didn't know that about PB, I've been eating it. In my book it says it's ok to eat all nuts including peanuts. 

Also there is evidence in the news at the moment about how possibly eating stuff that potentially babies can be allergic to can be good in pregnancy to try and introduce it early? Have you got any links about where they are saying possibly not to eat it?
xx


----------



## bailey434

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x536445/is-it-safe-to-eat-peanuts-during-pregnancy

have a look at this, i think I must have read this a while ago 
xx


----------



## NatW

Unfortunately I'm allergic to nuts so can't help you out on that one! 

That's interesting Bailey as normally I have a mega sweet tooth, but I couldn't be less interested at the moment, so maybe I'm having a boy!


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I wouldn't start trying PB now Nat if you're allergic   

I'm the same but am starting to move a little more towards sweet again, but for the first 9 weeks I could turn down cake, biscuits and chocolate, which is unheard of. Maybe I've got one of each!   Will you find out?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

http://www.babycenter.com/400_is-it-safe-to-eat-peanut-butter-during-pregnancy_910427_63.bc

Some people on this thread said yes others said no!

Maybe too much access to info is a bad thing!

I was convinced Flash was a he but I have had some really real feeling baby girl dreams and find myself thinking of girls names! I guess we won't know till we know!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I think I saw that one Pudding but discounted it as it was  1) american    and 2) earlier than the other ones by a good few years and guidance changes so often.

Yeah I think having both variety of names is worth it at the moment. I have two girls names but only one boy at the moment but haven't really looked at any name books or anything so could end up with a big long list. Apparently you get really vivid weird dreams near the end, my friend dreamt she gave birth to a monster literally!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

See too much info is a dangerous thing! I'm just so scared of doing the wrong thing all the time I err on the side of caution maybe a bit too much!

Haven't looked in baby name books or anything but if hear a name on the TV or something I think hhhhmmmmmmm how would that go with our surname!

Pudding
X


----------



## NatW

Yes me and DH already had a chat and decided we want to find out the gender. I'm completely stumped with names though! I think because we've been trying so long, all our favourite names have either been used by family or we've gone off them! Plenty of time yet as long as we don't get 2 weeks past birth and are still saying baby as a name! 

Help me guys, I feel so ill. It's really warm again which I don't think is helping. Think I might try to have a snooze...


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Nat sweetie I wish I could help, just drink plenty of water and have a snooze!

Had my pups washed by the mobile dog wash man today they are all clean and fluffy and lovely!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Do you have a fan that you can direct on to you Nat? Also frozen ice lols help me when I'm feeling rough.

My friend nearly took the 6 weeks or whatever it is until you register the birth to decide on her baby's name. It was getting a bit ridiculous!

Aw clean puppies are always so cute    Yeah I do that with names and my surname too, also you have to check initials don't spell anything rude   
xx


----------



## noodlehead

Pudding - lovely clean pups, cuties! Good for nuzzling!

Nat - poor you. I've had horrible full days where I couldn't move! Just sip cold water and snooze if you can and think of Cornish fun!!

Peanuts I've been munching on in last couple of weeks. I don't remember seeing it on nhs site but I'll have to look. I know kids aren't supposed to have them too young so I guess it makes sense not to.

I still feel sick from time to time but the constant queasiness has passed. No spots luckily and boobs not particularly sore but defo been having burps from time to time. I've lost my appetite recently going from eating everything I could get my hands on constantly to just 3 small meals each day and actually eating is sometimes making me feel sick. I'm worried that if I don't eat enough it may be bad. Only thing I've read is not to worry if you are so sick you can't keep anything down. Anyone know given we are supposed to have 300 extra cals per day!

Got counselling booked for Monday. Bailey - you think I can just call GP and I'll be referred for nhs counselling. May well try that. When I called the clinic to book the free counselling, she asked if it was failed cycle and when I told her I was preg she sounded really confused as to why I needed an appt. couldn't say in case I balled as I was at work. Hope they don't tell me it's only for failed cycles! 

God just thought Bailey I'm struggling enough thinking of 1 name let alone 2. Now that's a challenge! Good you have some ideas already.

Xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Creating a new home !!


----------



## bailey434

Oh I can reply now, couldn't for a while for some reason! We must have hit a magic number of posts to get a new home


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ladies you have moved, please let me know if anyone cant now access this group! 

Pudding can you start a new thread please and name it part 2 ( you can change the full name if you wish) 
I will then close this one and lock it - leaving you a link to your new home.

Please read the sticky topics in this area

Happy Chatting Ladies x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

bailey434 said:


> Oh I can reply now, couldn't for a while for some reason! We must have hit a magic number of posts to get a new home


Just tiding up FF !


----------



## Pudding34

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324660.0

Link to our new thread.

Pudding
X


----------

